# IVF Oct/Nov/Dec BFP Announcement & 9month term thread!



## want2conceive

Hi ladies, I figured I would start our :bfp: to term thread for us to keep in contact and follow eachother through our 9 month terms. Keep posting through your pregnancy and I will update the 1st post in this thread with updated pics/info you girls post so we can follow eachother easier. Anything else you ladies want me to add or want to suggest, just say so. Here's to a happy & healthy 9months to all of us!


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*want2conceive*
*Age:* 39
*DH Age:* 34
*How long TTC:* 8yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* Laparoscopy, 5 IUI's, IVF
*This was IVF:* #2
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone Suppositories until Dec. 22nd.
*How many follicles at ER:* 35
*How many eggs retrieved:* 25
*How many eggs fertilized:* 14
*How many days between ER and ET:* 3days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 4
*How many  I have:* 7
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* CRAMPS
*What day I got my BFP:* Oct. 29th, 2012
*Number of first beta:* 102
*Number of second beta:* 504
*Number of embies/babies:* 1
*My due date:* July 6th, 2013

*Most recent ultrasound picture:* 11weeks2days
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby2_zps4e469e11.jpg
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/baby3_zps448adae2.jpg

*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttba584.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*Whisper82*
*Age:* 30
*DH Age:* 30
*How long TTC:* 2yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* 5 IUI's all BFN, IVF #1 BFP!
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone gel until Dec. 10th
*How many follicles at ER:* ?
*How many eggs retrieved:* 16
*How many eggs fertilized:* 9
*How many days between ER and ET:* 3days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2
*How many  I have:* 1
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Bloating, minor cramps, heartburn
*What day I got my BFP:* November 1, 2012
*Number of first beta:* 1342
*Number of second beta:* 
*Number of embies/babies:* 2
*My due date:* July 8th, 2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e385.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15f2ae.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*GemmaG*
*Age:* 28
*DH Age:* 27
*How long TTC:* 5 1/2yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* Natural
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone Suppositories and Aspirin
*How many follicles at ER:* 18
*How many eggs retrieved:* 12
*How many eggs fertilized:* 11
*How many days between ER and ET:* 3days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 x day3
*How many  I have:* 0
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* CRAMPS/TIREDNESS 
*What day I got my BFP:* Nov 26th 12
*Number of first beta:* don't know yet
*Number of second beta:* don't know yet
*Number of embies/babies:* soon to be confirmed :)
*My due date:* August 8 or July 18th if twins
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt136343.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*sandoval_star*
*Age: *31
*DH Age:* 28
*How long TTC:* 14 months
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* None
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Flare protocol with Hcg trigger
*How many follicles at ER:* Unsure?
*How many eggs retrieved:* 7
*How many eggs fertilized:* 5
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5 days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 1 perfect blast and 1 early blast
*How many  I have:* None!
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Cramping and brown tinged cm 3dp5dt
*What day I got my BFP:* Nov. 15th, 2012
*Number of first beta:* 184
*Number of second beta:* Didn't do repeat beta
*Number of embies/babies:* Don't know - scan on 12th Dec!
*My due date:* July 24th, 2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12c068.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*HappyBunnyAB*
*Age:* 35
*DH Age:* 36
*How long TTC:* 2yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* VR and IUI's
*This was IVF:* #1 FET #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Estradiol, Progesterone, Endometrim, baby aspirin, and vivelle patch
*How many follicles at ER:* 20
*How many eggs retrieved:* 25
*How many eggs fertilized:* 14
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5 days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2
*How many  I have:* 10
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Cramping, very tired, boobs hurting
*What day I got my BFP:* November 11, 2012
*Number of first beta:* 208
*Number of second beta:* 526
*Number of embies/babies:* 2
*My due date:* July 24th 2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12c068.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*wannabeprego*
*Age:* 33
*DH Age:* 42
*How long TTC:* 3yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* VR, Laparoscopy to remove stage 2 endo and scar tissue, I have one damaged right fallopian tube, Hysteroscopy to remove polyp from my uterus, 4 roundsof clomid at 50 mg, one IUI cycle attempted but canceled because I OV'ed on the side with the damaged tube, IVF
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone Suppositories, baby aspirin, estraidol vaginal pill inserts
*How many follicles at ER:* 14
*How many eggs retrieved:* 20
*How many eggs fertilized:* 9
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 3
*How many  I have:* 3
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* CRAMPS, tender breasts, bloating
*What day I got my BFP:* 11/29/2012 I got my first faint positive, two days later I was sure itwas a BFP!! :thumbup:
*Number of first beta:* 203
*Number of second beta:* hasn't happened yet scheduled for Friday 12/07/12 
*Number of embies/babies:* Twins
*My due date:* 08/15/2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11dc57.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15dd3a.aspx

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*michelle01*
*Age:* 38 (turning 39 in a few weeks)
*DH Age:* 42
*How long TTC:* 2yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* Tubal reversal and then natural for 12 months, poylp & cycsts removal, 2 IVF's that resulted in BFN, third time IS a charm :)
*This was IVF:* #3
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Endometrim, baby aspirin, metanx, lovenox injections
*How many follicles at ER:* 25
*How many eggs retrieved:* 12
*How many eggs fertilized:* 8
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5 days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 blasts
*How many  I have:* 0 (we chose not to have any frozen due to having 1 more cycle covered by insurance)
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Bloating, cramps, dizziness, tiredness
*What day I got my BFP:* December 10, 2012
*Number of first beta:* 610 
*Number of second beta:* 1148 
*Number of embies/babies:* Will find out on December 18 
*My due date:* August 15, 2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12876d.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*Sweetness_87*
*Age:* 25
*DH Age:* 24
*How long TTC:* 2 1/2 years
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* IUIs with and without injections. lap surg 
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Endometrim, baby aspirin, follistim, repronex
*How many follicles at ER:* ?
*How many eggs retrieved:* 8
*How many eggs fertilized:* 4
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5 days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 blasts
*How many  I have:* 2
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* Bloating (d/t ER), two sharp pains
*What day I got my BFP:* 5dp5dt dont remember day
*Number of first beta:* 137 7dp5dt
*Number of second beta:* 453 10dp5dt
*Number of embies/babies:* 2 identical twins :)
*My due date:* August 1, 2012
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*Holdontohope*
*Age:* 23 
*DH Age:* sperm donor 
*How long TTC:* 18 months with an ex bf of 5 years. Things didn't work out between us and ended the same month I was told IVF was my only option. I chose to move forward with IVF and a donor. 
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: 3 surgeries for endometriosis, couple months of clomid with ex bf
*This was IVF:* first and last! 
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Baby aspirin, Folic acid, BCP, Lupron, Dexamethasone, Menopur, Novel, Doxycycline, Estrace, Endometrin
*How many follicles at ER:* 12
*How many eggs retrieved:* 18
*How many eggs fertilized:* 14 ICSI
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5 days 
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 grade A highest quality 
*How many I have frozen:* 10 grade A frozen 
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* bloated, back ache, very swollen ovaries, nausea, cramping, very light pink spotting, headaches, exhaustion, bloody noses (not sure what was caused by meds and what is pg symptom) 
*What day I got my BFP:* December 21, 2012
*Number of first beta:* didn't want to know actual number, I am a worrier, google is not my friend. But I was told it was excellent! 
*Number of second beta:* 
*Number of embies/babies:* 1st u/s January 4th, 2012!
*My due date:* est August 30th, 2013
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt155137.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


*ChaseThisLite*
*Age:* 46
*How long TTC:* 10 years
*This was IVF:* #4
*Eggs Retrieved:* 11
*Eggs Fertilized:* 10
*Days between ER and ET:* 5
*How many  I have:* 1
*Day I got my BFP:* Dec 7th
*Number of First Beta:* 354
*Number of Second Beta:* 1254
*Number of babies:* 1
*Due Date:* August 16th
*My Ticker:*
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt14268f.aspx


:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: :blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## Whisper82

I'm following! So excited to be eight weeks on Monday! Though I get nervous with every little twitch in there! I'm calling my regular OB on Monday to set up an appointment with him as my RE is ready to hand me over. Are you seeing a regular OB yet Want?


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> I'm following! So excited to be eight weeks on Monday! Though I get nervous with every little twitch in there! I'm calling my regular OB on Monday to set up an appointment with him as my RE is ready to hand me over. Are you seeing a regular OB yet Want?

I know what you mean. Picking a regular OB this week. 

Where is your info. so I can add you to the 1st post? This thread is for all of us not just me.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## Whisper82

Here's my info!

Whisper82
Age: 30
DH Age: 30
How long TTC: 2yrs
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: 5 IUI's all BFN, IVF #1 BFP!
This was IVF: #1
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Progesterone gel until Dec. 10th
How many follicles at ER: ?
How many eggs retrieved: 16
How many eggs fertilized: 9
How many days between ER and ET: 3days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 2
How many :cold: I have: 1
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Bloating, minor cramps, heartburn
What day I got my BFP: November 1, 2012
Number of first beta: 1342
Number of second beta: 
Number of embies/babies: 2
My due date: July 8th, 2013


----------



## wannabeprego

Stalking....... and hoping to join you girls shortly!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> Stalking....... and hoping to join you girls shortly!!! :winkwink:

You'll be there in no time wanna! Could be just two weeks away for you now right? :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

This is great! I hope to join you soon! I'm just waiting for my first scan.


----------



## GemmaG

So happy to be joining this thread :)

*want2conceive*
*Age:* 28
*DH Age:* 27
*How long TTC:* 5 1/2yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* Natural
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone Suppositories and Aspirin
*How many follicles at ER:* 18
*How many eggs retrieved:* 12
*How many eggs fertilized:* 11
*How many days between ER and ET:* 3days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 2 x day3
*How many  I have:* 0
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* CRAMPS/TIREDNESS 
*What day I got my BFP:* Nov 26th 12
*Number of first beta:* don't know yet
*Number of second beta:* don't know yet
*Number of embies/babies:* soon to be confirmed :)
*My due date:* August 8 or July 18th if twins


----------



## Whisper82

Welcome Gemma!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good idea for a thread! Here's my details...

Age: 31
DH Age: 28
How long TTC: 14 months
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: None
This was IVF: #1
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Flare protocol with Hcg trigger
How many follicles at ER: Unsure?
How many eggs retrieved: 7
How many eggs fertilized: 5
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 1 perfect blast and 1 early blast
How many :cold: I have: None!
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Cramping and brown tinged cm 3dp5dt
What day I got my BFP: Nov. 15th, 2012
Number of first beta: 184
Number of second beta: Didn't do repeat beta
Number of embies/babies: Don't know - scan on 12th Dec!
My due date: July 24th, 2013


----------



## Whisper82

sandoval_star said:


> Good idea for a thread! Here's my details...
> 
> Age: 31
> DH Age: 28
> How long TTC: 14 months
> Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: None
> This was IVF: #1
> Protocol (meds taken or taking): Flare protocol with Hcg trigger
> How many follicles at ER: Unsure?
> How many eggs retrieved: 7
> How many eggs fertilized: 5
> How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
> How many embryos/blasts transferred: 1 perfect blast and 1 early blast
> How many :cold: I have: None!
> Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Cramping and brown tinged cm 3dp5dt
> What day I got my BFP: Nov. 15th, 2012
> Number of first beta: 184
> Number of second beta: Didn't do repeat beta
> Number of embies/babies: Don't know - scan on 12th Dec!
> My due date: July 24th, 2013

Welcome Sandoval! Your first scan is on the 12th? I am having my 10 week scan that same day! GL finding out how many embies you have. So exciting!


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> Stalking....... and hoping to join you girls shortly!!! :winkwink:




HappyBunnyAB said:


> This is great! I hope to join you soon! I'm just waiting for my first scan.

Wanna & Happy - Can't wait for you girls to join us in this thread! We'll still keep following you in the other thread until you get your :bfp: shortly. :dust:


GemmaG & sandoval_star - Welcome aboard ladies. Hope you ladies have a happy and healthy 9months.


Had my 8wk ultrasound today(first pelvic ultrasound). Heartbeat is @163bpm. Will update pick shortly. I'm so ecstatic. Wish I could do an ultrasound every single day. Lol


----------



## MoBaby

MoBaby
Age: 30
DH Age: 32
How long TTC: 2yrs
Treatments: None before IVF; TTC 4 months before DH diagnosis
This was IVF: 3 Fresh IVF/ICSI, FET #1!! 
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Endometrin and Estrace (until 10-12 wks)
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 1 6-day frozen blast
How many :cold: I have: 3 left
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: none really.
What day I got my BFP: November 16, 2012
Number of first beta: 379 10dp6dt
Number of second beta: 
Number of embies/babies: 1? (unless the single embryo twined; unlikely)
My due date: Aug 3rd, 2012


----------



## want2conceive

MoBaby said:


> MoBaby
> Age: 30
> DH Age: 32
> How long TTC: 2yrs
> Treatments: None before IVF; TTC 4 months before DH diagnosis
> This was IVF: 3 Fresh IVF/ICSI, FET #1!!
> Protocol (meds taken or taking): Endometrin and Estrace (until 10-12 wks)
> How many embryos/blasts transferred: 1 6-day frozen blast
> How many :cold: I have: 3 left
> Symptoms or issues during 2WW: none really.
> What day I got my BFP: November 16, 2012
> Number of first beta: 379 10dp6dt
> Number of second beta:
> Number of embies/babies: 1? (unless the single embryo twined; unlikely)
> My due date: Aug 3rd, 2012


Yay Mobaby! Welcome aboard to the new thread. Was so happy to hear your :bfp: in the other thread. 

Also, I need your tickers girls. Post them and any ultrasound pics so I can add it to your profiles in the opening post.


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Stalking....... and hoping to join you girls shortly!!! :winkwink:
> 
> You'll be there in no time wanna! Could be just two weeks away for you now right? :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Whisper!!! Yes I just had my 5 day embryo transfer today and I put back 3 embryos!!! My blood HCG test is scheduled for next Wed. 12/5. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

As soon as I have my 8 week scan and all is well i'll be over here like a shot!

Hopefully see you here soon x


----------



## want2conceive

JDH1982 said:


> As soon as I have my 8 week scan and all is well i'll be over here like a shot!
> 
> Hopefully see you here soon x

Can't wait for you to join us here too JDH.


----------



## want2conceive

My latest symptom is sore teeth. That's right sore teeth. I remember when I was younger my mom told me she had this during her pregnancy. Anyone elso feeling anything different this week?


----------



## sandoval_star

I am still symptomless!! Well, apart from being really tired a lot of the time. I have nada! x


----------



## GemmaG

Nada other than tiredness but don't expect too much this early!! Oh before I forget how do I add my ticker info to put it on the front page xx


----------



## Whisper82

I have had some nausea, bloating, and fatigue. I'm actually surprised because the symptoms aren't as bad as I thought they would be (knock on wood!). I'm heading into month three now, so maybe it gets worse from here. Lets hope not though!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I have a question for those ladies who had scans. Where you able to hear the heartbeat? I have my 7 week scan next Monday and I hope we can hear it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

The only symptoms I have is fatigue, and some cramping. No :sick: yet!


----------



## want2conceive

sandoval_star said:


> I am still symptomless!! Well, apart from being really tired a lot of the time. I have nada! x

I was really tired the first few weeks too. You need to drink more water. Your feeling tired because your embie is taking all your fluids. I thought I was drinking enough at the beginning but I had to upit a bit and I'm not as tired as before. I'm pretty sick of drinking water though, lol.


----------



## want2conceive

GemmaG said:


> Nada other than tiredness but don't expect too much this early!! Oh before I forget how do I add my ticker info to put it on the front page xx

The same thing you put in your signature for your ticker. Just place it as a post and I should be able to copy and update your profiles.



Whisper82 said:


> I have had some nausea, bloating, and fatigue. I'm actually surprised because the symptoms aren't as bad as I thought they would be (knock on wood!). I'm heading into month three now, so maybe it gets worse from here. Lets hope not though!

Been feeling some of what you have also and like you, hope it doesn't get much worse. 



HappyBunnyAB said:


> I have a question for those ladies who had
> scans. Where you able to hear the heartbeat? I have my 7 week scan next Monday and I hope we can hear it.

Yes, you will be able to not only hear the heartbeat but also see it beating on the screen. It is a very special moment the first time you see and hear it.


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I have a question for those ladies who had scans. Where you able to hear the heartbeat? I have my 7 week scan next Monday and I hope we can hear it.

We also got to see/hear heartbeats for both embies! So super cool! You will absolutely flip when you hear it! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Here are my tickers: Hopefully this is what you need.


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e385.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15f2ae.aspx


----------



## Whisper82

hmmmm.....not sure that worked the way I planned......


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for those ladies who had
> scans. Where you able to hear the heartbeat? I have my 7 week scan next Monday and I hope we can hear it.
> 
> Yes, you will be able to not only hear the heartbeat but also see it beating on the screen. It is a very special moment the first time you see and hear it.Click to expand...

I am so looking forward to it. DH is going with me. He thinks we are having twins but I'm happy with one too! I feel it's been the longest week ever!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for those ladies who had scans. Where you able to hear the heartbeat? I have my 7 week scan next Monday and I hope we can hear it.
> 
> We also got to see/hear heartbeats for both embies! So super cool! You will absolutely flip when you hear it! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am so looking forward to it! I wish it was Monday already!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well today! I am so exicted I have my first u/s on Monday and I cannot wait. I feel I won't be able to sleep over the weekend. I'm glad mine is early in the morning so I don't have to wait around. Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy Friday indeed! I will be so glad to get done with work and go home to relax tonight! Just feeling a little run down. Is anyone else doing the vaginal progesterone cream? I am doing Crinone and it is kind of a bummer. It makes everything moist down there all the time and so I am constantly feeling ichy. Not a big fan. Only 10 more days to go and then I can quit! :wacko:


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Happy Friday indeed! I will be so glad to get done with work and go home to relax tonight! Just feeling a little run down. Is anyone else doing the vaginal progesterone cream? I am doing Crinone and it is kind of a bummer. It makes everything moist down there all the time and so I am constantly feeling ichy. Not a big fan. Only 10 more days to go and then I can quit! :wacko:

Whisper - I'm doing the progesterone suppositories 3x a day. I have to lay down for about an hour everytime I place one. I have to use mine until Dec. 22nd.


Happy - Good Luck with your u/s on Monday. It is really moving the first time you go.


Everyone - Happy weekend to everyone.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> Happy Friday indeed! I will be so glad to get done with work and go home to relax tonight! Just feeling a little run down. Is anyone else doing the vaginal progesterone cream? I am doing Crinone and it is kind of a bummer. It makes everything moist down there all the time and so I am constantly feeling ichy. Not a big fan. Only 10 more days to go and then I can quit! :wacko:

Whisper, I'm also on the endometrim 3x per day and I feel wet all the time. It's kinda annoying! On top of that I have to take 2 prometriums at night before going to bed :blush: and those are sure messy. The said I have to take them up to 12 weeks and that just seems like a long way to go!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy weekend Wan! When is your next scan?


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls!!! Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!!! H&H 9 months to everyone!!! :flower:

I am joining you ladies now because my HPT's were positive this morning and they are darker5 day embryo as well. I have pics in the link to my journal in my siggy. I finally think that this is the real deal because I am 12 days past my trigger shot and 5 days past my 5 day embryo transfer (3 embryos were transfered) and I highly doubt that the trigger would be showing at this point and if it was than it would be very faint and hard to see. 

My HCG bloods are this wednesday at 9:30 am, and the DR's office put a rush on the results so I should get the results wednesday afternoon. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday indeed! I will be so glad to get done with work and go home to relax tonight! Just feeling a little run down. Is anyone else doing the vaginal progesterone cream? I am doing Crinone and it is kind of a bummer. It makes everything moist down there all the time and so I am constantly feeling ichy. Not a big fan. Only 10 more days to go and then I can quit! :wacko:
> 
> Whisper, I'm also on the endometrim 3x per day and I feel wet all the time. It's kinda annoying! On top of that I have to take 2 prometriums at night before going to bed :blush: and those are sure messy. The said I have to take them up to 12 weeks and that just seems like a long way to go!Click to expand...

I am on the progesterone vaginal cream inserts and the estraidol pill inserts, and I have alot of clear fluid type vaginal discharge, I have started putting on panty liners because my undies are always moist. :blush: So I am right there with you ladies!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am not sure if any of you girls are due in August as well, but I just joined a due in August 2013 mom's thread if anyone wants to join that with me as well. I thought it might be fun. Here is a link to it.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...re-due-august-moms-mums-everyone-welcome.html


----------



## Whisper82

Want - That is a bummer! Sounds like you've had some unpleasant symptoms from yours as well! But I know we would all walk across hot coals for our embies if necessary. Whatever it takes! 

Wanna and Happy - Yes the constant messiness is rather unpleasant! Goo! But I hope my embies do ok when I stop taking the progesterone. I worry about everything!

Also - WOOT for your BFP Wanna! I think I said congrats in the other thread, but there can never be too much BFP celebrating! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I tested this morning with FMU and I got my first ever dark pink line on a FRER, and I literally cried!!! This is the first time in 3 years that I have ever gotten a line on a FRER and I am so over the moon with joy, because I feel like it is official now, I am can finally believe that I am pregnant. I took a FRER 2 days ago and the line was so faint that it barely showed, so the FRER this morning shows progression and that my HCG levels are rising. It is definatly not the trigger and officially my BFP!! :happydance::happydance: The link in my siggy to my journal shows my latest IC's in addition to the FRER. :winkwink:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/FRER12-02.jpg


----------



## Whisper82

WOOT! That looks awesome Wanna! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> WOOT! That looks awesome Wanna! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Thanks hun!! :flower: 
How are you doing? How is your weekend going so far? Any fun plans?

So far my symptoms have been lots of cramping, tender breasts and bloating. What kind of symptoms are you having? I am wondering if my ovaries are still swollen from the IVF cycle and that is adding to my bloating. :wacko:


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Want - That is a bummer! Sounds like you've had some unpleasant symptoms from yours as well! But I know we would all walk across hot coals for our embies if necessary. Whatever it takes!
> 
> Wanna and Happy - Yes the constant messiness is rather unpleasant! Goo! But I hope my embies do ok when I stop taking the progesterone. I worry about everything!
> 
> Also - WOOT for your BFP Wanna! I think I said congrats in the other thread, but there can never be too much BFP celebrating! :hugs:

Yes we would!!! I would stand on coals for my baby.

I am feeling quite a bit of daily nausea now too. And mood swings. My poor DH is getting it alot, lol. I am so glad he understands it's not me but my hormones. 

Welcome Wanna - Glad you joined us on here girl. :happydance: And Congrat's again! Gimme your info so I can update the first post when you get a chance.


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> WOOT! That looks awesome Wanna! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Thanks hun!! :flower:
> How are you doing? How is your weekend going so far? Any fun plans?
> 
> So far my symptoms have been lots of cramping, tender breasts and bloating. What kind of symptoms are you having? I am wondering if my ovaries are still swollen from the IVF cycle and that is adding to my bloating. :wacko:Click to expand...

My weekend was pretty fabulous. Went to see DH's grandparents on Saturday and told them the news. They were stoked! Also had dinner with some friends; we had Indian, which surprisingly didn't give me any heartburn. It was a miracle. My symptoms are primarily heartburn, some nausea, some bloating. My last u/s the doc said my only ovary is still pretty big, and I guess it will stay big for a long while b/c of the pregnancy hormones. I'm going to run out of room in there!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Huge congrats Wanna! I'm so happy for you!

Whisper I'm glad you had a great weekend. 

Want I hope the nausea goes away soon. I'm starting to feel it at night time after dinner and I don't like it.

Well I got some news! We are having twins! :wohoo: we are on :cloud9: I got to see their heartbeats and I already have my first OB appt which is next week. I wonder if they will do another u/s.


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats happybunny! Amazing news, so exciting you have 2 on the way! I have my apt next week to see if there are 1 or 2 in there x


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Awesome news! I checked out your pic in the other thread and it looks really amazing. 

Sandoval - So exciting that you have your first u/s coming up! How would you feel about two?


----------



## sandoval_star

With so many IVF ladies getting twin news just now I think I would feel left out if I didn't haha! Dh and I are fine with it, they would be a welcome addition! x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, Congrats on the twins!! That is wonderful news hun!! I am so happy for you!! I just knew it was going to be twins!! :winkwink:

https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/Congratulations.gif

@Sandoval, good luck with your ultrasound next week. It will be exciting to find out how many babies you are going to have!!! :flower:

AFM, I have a question for you ladies doing the progesterone cream vaginal inserts. My vagina aches and I am guessing that is from the progesterone. Do you girls have that going on? Than the progesterone gets all clumpy up in there and comes out in hunks which is gross, it doesn't even seem like my body is absorbing the stuff. :dohh: I am not looking forward to 12 weeks of the inserts!! :dohh:

I also feel like my ovaries are swollen still because I feel bloated but at the same time it feels like everything is all squished together in there and it is not fitting. :wacko: I am having all kinds of cramping. Yesterday was worse than today, and sometimes it is uncomfortable to lay on my sides in bed at night.


----------



## wannabeprego

On another note my FRER looked even darker this morning!! :happydance:
There are more HPT's in my journal link as well in my siggy from this morning. :thumbup:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC09698.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm so excited for you! I wonder if all 3 are attached! I can't wait for your scan. Yes the endometrim are a pain. I can't wait to stop taking them. I wear a panty liner at night because of the junk that comes out.

Sandoval, I can't wait for your scan. Best of luck to you. I'm sure you are counting down the days.

AFM, we called our parents and siblings and told them about the twins. They were very excited. This weekend I'm going to get couple of books and start reading. I booked my OB appointment for next Thursday and I wonder if they will scan me again.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy thanks for the info.!!! :flower: How exciting that you told your family about the twins. I bet they were so excited for the two of you!! :thumbup:

Do you ladies feel like really bloated and crampy?? My stomach is super bloated already and I think I might have to buy maternity pants already!!! I can feel like all of the stretching in my belly and it feels like everything is squished into my belly and like it is hard for everything to fit in there. By the end of the day my stomach is twice as big as it is in the morning. It is so early, so i am wondering if this is all normal? I am assuming it is though. I naturally have sort of a pot belly regardless so I am sure that isn't helping either. :dohh:

I think I am going to need to buy some maternity pants soon!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna funny you say that! This past weeeknd I bought some maternity clothes. My work pants don't button anymore and my shirts are starting to fit tight around my boob area. I don't see anything wrong with buying some clothes so you can be comfortable. 

Has anyone started to buy baby clothes? I would like to wait until we know the sex.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, I haven't bought any baby clothes yet, but I have been looking at some really cute stuff online, so I am definatly thinking about it. I have been looking at local photographers because I want to do a maternity photo shoot when I am further along with DH. I have seen lots of beautiful maternity shots. I also found some for new born pictures as well. :thumbup: Are any of you girls doing maternity photos?

I do already have the nursery set picked out that I want and a paint color picked out for the room that will be turning into one. :thumbup: I can't wait to start working on the nursery!! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

wannabeprego said:


> @Happy, Congrats on the twins!! That is wonderful news hun!! I am so happy for you!! I just knew it was going to be twins!! :winkwink:
> 
> https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/Congratulations.gif
> 
> @Sandoval, good luck with your ultrasound next week. It will be exciting to find out how many babies you are going to have!!! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I have a question for you ladies doing the progesterone cream vaginal inserts. My vagina aches and I am guessing that is from the progesterone. Do you girls have that going on? Than the progesterone gets all clumpy up in there and comes out in hunks which is gross, it doesn't even seem like my body is absorbing the stuff. :dohh: I am not looking forward to 12 weeks of the inserts!! :dohh:
> 
> I also feel like my ovaries are swollen still because I feel bloated but at the same time it feels like everything is all squished together in there and it is not fitting. :wacko: I am having all kinds of cramping. Yesterday was worse than today, and sometimes it is uncomfortable to lay on my sides in bed at night.

Welcome to the wonderful world of progesterone cream! Yes - sounds identical to my experience. The clumps up there even get a little painful sometimes! If I had it to do over again, I would do the shots instead. Luckily, I get to stop at 10 weeks, so six more days to go!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I would be counting down too! My last day is Christmas day:xmas8::xmas12:


----------



## wannabeprego

Are any of you girls going to try out one of these gender prediction tests? It says they can be used at 6 weeks. Here is a link to 2 different kinds. I think I am going to buy one just for fun. :winkwink: Although I don't know if it would work for twins if babies are different sexes. LOL...

Pregnancy gender predictor test...

https://www.amazon.com/Gender-Predi...655746&sr=1-1&keywords=gender+prediction+test


Intelligender kit

https://www.amazon.com/Intelligende...655746&sr=1-2&keywords=gender+prediction+test


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wanna, we do our own pictures. We have Nikon camera and that's what we use for our family pictures. I love it and it saves us all the money. Yes I will be taking my own pictures. I'll need to get a light and a backgrown but I'll wait as I get futher along. I love pregnancy pictures I'll probably use one of them to make my announcement on FB. As far as the gender test I haven't looked into it. I figure they will tell me by 16 weeks or so. I wonder if they work. Are you going to buy one?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wanna, we do our own pictures. We have Nikon camera and that's what we use for our family pictures. I love it and it saves us all the money. Yes I will be taking my own pictures. I'll need to get a light and a backgrown but I'll wait as I get futher along. I love pregnancy pictures I'll probably use one of them to make my announcement on FB. As far as the gender test I haven't looked into it. I figure they will tell me by 16 weeks or so. I wonder if they work. Are you going to buy one?

That's a good idea to save $$ by doing your own pictures. I thought about doing them myself as well. Hmmmm.. I will have to think about it some more. 

i want to get the gender predictor one and try it at 6 weeks I think. I will let you know how it goes if I do get it. :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

Doing your own pics sounds awesome. After all the money we've spent on medical stuff a few saved dollars is great! We haven't really bought any baby stuff yet, clothes or otherwise. I was in the store the other day and was totally overwhelmed with all of the possible baby items. Plus, I don't know which things you need two of for twins, and which things you can just get one of. I've heard twins can share a crib at least for a while. I guess all of that can be purchased down the road. Keep me updated on the must-haves you ladies are buying as we move along. :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Yeah, I have the same issue with the progesterone suppository. I have found that laying down for about 30min after placing it has helped. And also the panty liners like the others have said.

Whisper - How have you been? 

Happy - We have a Nikon too and will probably be taking our own pics as well. Dh has already started taking side shot profile pics of me since week 7 and will take one every week until delivery. Let me know what you plan to do or how in terms of background & lighting? Not sure dh was even thinking of that yet. 


Everybody - There are 2 places online I would recommend for baby stuff.

One is a website that takes orders and sells expensive items/brands cheap because they have daily sales that lasts only a few days and when the sale ends they place a bulk order from the orders they took. Shipping does take 3weeks for this site. I haven't bought from them yet but have been watching their page and they have some nice items. PM me your email and I will send you a link to the site(that way, if you make a purchase from my suggesting you the site I get $20 credit:thumbup:).

The other is well, Amazon. Yes Amazon. I usually buy on Amazon alot. The best way to do it is place the items in your cart and usually stuff goes on sale all the time. Just wait until the price goes down before using checkout. Plus most orders fulfilled by Amazon have free shipping if you purchase at least $25. And they have a lot of "add on" baby items for really cheap that you can't really buy by themselves but can add them on to any $25+ order in your cart.:thumbup: Also, Found Huggies Pampers on Amazon for .17 cents a diaper.


----------



## want2conceive

Also, Whisper a must have for us will be something called "Itzbeen" baby timer.

It keeps track of how long it's been since you baby last napped/ate/diaper change. From the reviews it really helps keep you more organized and have less to remember. Great hand-off tool also to hand off to a baby-sitter or family member to watch them as they would know the last time they napper/ate/had a diaper change.

Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.com/Itzbeen-Pocket-Nanny-Baby-Timer/dp/B000MEB3GE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354679467&sr=8-1&keywords=itzbeen


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick Question,* for you ladies that are on the progesterone through out the first part of your pregnancy, are you girls on any other medications with it, or just the progesterone? i am really hoping I can just use the progesterone cream and hoping that these dammed hives go away. Than just stop the baby aspirin and estraidol vagina pills. :shrug: Well I will have to see what the DR's office says, and if I don't like the nurses answer than i will make a call to the DR directly. Wish me luck!!


Well I thought my hives were getting better but overnight they popped back up and seemed a little bit worse. Thank goodness for my DH's excema skin cream because that has been helping tremendously. The only problem is that when I called the nurse line yesterday at my DR's office the nurse said to try the meds for one more day and see if I am alright, well clearly the hives aren't going away so it has to be one of the medications that I am on. I can't take benadrly even though it is safe during pregnancy because it will give me heart palpatations so I am going to avoid that as long as I can. Once the DR's office opens up i am going to ask if I can stop some of the medications. The two medications that have hives as a side effect that I am on is the baby aspirin and the estradiol vaginal inserts. The progesterone cream insert does not have hives as a side effect, so I am hoping that I can just take the vaginal progesterone by itself and stop the other two. I definatly shouldn't have to stay on the baby aspirin for much longer because that helps with implantation and obviously my embryos have already implanted. Hmm, this is stressing me out because I obviously don't want to do anything to hurt the pregnancy but at the same time I can't deal with these hives, i am up at 4:20 am because of these itchy hives. :growlmad:

On a lighter note I am excited about my blood work this morning at 9:30 am!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Update...My DR's office said to call them before 3pm this afternoon to get the results of the HCG bloods.

Well I just got off the phone with a nurse at my DR's office and told her about my hives so I am going to stop the baby aspirin as of today and see if my hives go away. The nurse said it was most likely a reaction to the oral medication and not the vaginal progesterone or the vaginal estraidol because oral usually causes more problems them vaginal, so hopefully that will be the case for me and the hives will go away. Then the next thing would be to eliminate the estraidol aka estrogen vaginal insert pills and just stay on the progesterone vaginal cream if that doesn't work and the hives still don't go away. Apparently the only medication that is absoultely necessary is the progesterone cream inserts. The baby aspirin is taken for 10 weeks, but there is no absoulte proof that it is needed or that it helps so the nurse said stopping it isn't a big deal, plus i read that it mainly helps with implantation and of course my embryos are implanted now. Fingers crossed that makes the hives go away and I can stay on the other meds still without incident.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - the baby aspirin I stopped taking after my first beta results cameback. I did have another med I was taking oraly which I had to take for a month after my ER. I think because of my age to help with keeping levels high enough to hold the embryo. And then the progesterone suppositories which I have to take until Dec. 22nd(12weeks) I believe.

Can't wait to hear your beta results!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want Ill let you know on the lighting and background I was actually looking at them on Amazon. You just have to wait for the right deal. I was just telling DH about our weekly bump pictures since today I turned 7 weeks. I think it's a great idea. Do you do them first thing in the morning? I'm not sure on what I really need for twins. 

Wanna I'm sorry you didn't get your results today! I would have been upset too! I can't wait to hear your numbers! I'm sorry about the hives I hope stopping the aspirin helps.

Whisper I haven't gone to the baby store because I'm going to want everything. I would agree with the crib that's how we are going to do it in the beginning.


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Want Ill let you know on the lighting and background I was actually looking at them on Amazon. You just have to wait for the right deal. I was just telling DH about our weekly bump pictures since today I turned 7 weeks. I think it's a great idea. Do you do them first thing in the morning? I'm not sure on what I really need for twins.
> 
> Wanna I'm sorry you didn't get your results today! I would have been upset too! I can't wait to hear your numbers! I'm sorry about the hives I hope stopping the aspirin helps.
> 
> Whisper I haven't gone to the baby store because I'm going to want everything. I would agree with the crib that's how we are going to do it in the beginning.

DH had been taking the pics at night with a bright light on. I stand sideways. He takes two shots. One of my head and bump and one of just the bump.


----------



## want2conceive

And yeah, do let me know about your ideas for taking pics and what you will be buying on amazon for it. I told DH last night and he said he was thinking about it before I mentioned it(about professional looking shots with whiteboard background) but wasn't sure.


----------



## wannabeprego

Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:


So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:

Awesome 1st beta! Congrat's Wanna! :happydance:

Check out the 1st post in this thread, copy, fill out your info, and post so I can add you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want here is my information:

*HappyBunnyAB*
Age: 35
DH Age: 36
How long TTC: 2yrs
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: VR and IUI's
This was IVF: #1 FET #1
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Estradiol, Progesterone, Endometrim, baby aspirin, and vivelle patch
How many follicles at ER: 20
How many eggs retrieved: 25
How many eggs fertilized: 14
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 2
How many I have: 10
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Cramping, very tired, boobs hurting
What day I got my BFP: November 11, 2012
Number of first beta: 208
Number of second beta: 526
Number of embies/babies: 2
My due date: July 24th 2013


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> Well girls, My 1st HCG bloods betas at 4 weeks yesterday was *203!!! * :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> So I am really happy with those results because that means I have a strong and healthy pregnancy so far. My next beta will be this coming Friday. :thumbup: With that number I can't tell yet if it is a single baby or multiples yet unfortunatly so we will have to wait to try to figure out how many babies it is still. LOL....:haha::blush:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the congrats ladies!!!:flower:

@Want, here is my data that you wanted: :thumbup:

Main Update Post:

*wannabeprego*
*Age:* 33
*DH Age:* 42
*How long TTC:* 3yrs
*Treatments I tried/did before IVF success:* VR, Laparoscopy to remove stage 2 endo and scar tissue, I have one damaged right fallopian tube, Hysteroscopy to remove polyp from my uterus, 4 roundsof clomid at 50 mg, one IUI cycle attempted but canceled because I OV'ed on the side with the damaged tube, IVF
*This was IVF:* #1
*Protocol (meds taken or taking):* Progesterone Suppositories, baby aspirin, estraidol vaginal pill inserts
*How many follicles at ER:* 14
*How many eggs retrieved:* 20
*How many eggs fertilized:* 9
*How many days between ER and ET:* 5days
*How many embryos/blasts transferred:* 3
*How many  I have:* 3
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* CRAMPS, tender breasts, bloating
*What day I got my BFP:* 11/29/2012 I got my first faint positive, two days later I was sure itwas a BFP!! :thumbup:
*Number of first beta:* 203
*Number of second beta:* hasn't happened yet scheduled for Friday 12/07/12 
*Number of embies/babies:* ?, don't know yet
*My due date:* 08/15/2013


----------



## Whisper82

Want - that timer gadget you posted about looks pretty handy! 

That is cool everyone is taking weekly bump pics. I might have to get on the band-wagon! There's not much to see on me yet - maybe a tiny bump, but that could be just bloating. lol. I am excited to start looking pregnant!


----------



## wannabeprego

My bloaty bump is huge already. I am kind of embarrased that it is so big and i am only 4 weeks 1day pregnant!!! LOL!!! I already need to buy some maternity pants!!! Only a few of my pants can fit me still right now!!! I should take a picture and you girls would think i look 5 months pregnant already!! ROFLOL!!!! My belly jiggles when i walk too, I just noticed that today!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always had kind of a pot belly but i could fit into my pants earlier during my IVF cycle before the ET that is. I can't buckle my fat jeans that used to be loose or zip them all of the way. I have a feeling I am going to be huge and or have twins of triplets. LOL i have read with multiples you show sooner than in a single pregnancy.


----------



## want2conceive

So, was just reading up on a pregnancy book and came across something about blood types. I remember reading something before about this too. If both parents are different blood types you should ask your doc to see if you need to take any different meds or get an injection because it may affect your pregnancy. I have B- and DH is A+ so I think I'm going to have to take something? Gonna ask my doc this week. Make sure you girls talk to your docs because they don't ask us these things! If I hadn't read it in this book I would have forgotten to ask!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Want - that timer gadget you posted about looks pretty handy!
> 
> That is cool everyone is taking weekly bump pics. I might have to get on the band-wagon! There's not much to see on me yet - maybe a tiny bump, but that could be just bloating. lol. I am excited to start looking pregnant!

Yeah, I thought so too when I came across it on amazon! It's going to be a must buy for us!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna n Happy - I will post your info to the main post shortly. Post your tickers too so I can add them as well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> So, was just reading up on a pregnancy book and came across something about blood types. I remember reading something before about this too. If both parents are different blood types you should ask your doc to see if you need to take any different meds or get an injection because it may affect your pregnancy. I have B- and DH is A+ so I think I'm going to have to take something? Gonna ask my doc this week. Make sure you girls talk to your docs because they don't ask us these things! If I hadn't read it in this book I would have forgotten to ask!

Want I've read about that. My fertility dr gave me copy of my blood work to give to my OB. I will ask him on Thursday about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna, I know what you mean. I'm not a slim gal so for me I gained weight during my fresh cycle I lost it after but now I have to watch what I eat because I don't want to end up with gestational diabetes.


----------



## want2conceive

Happy & Sandoval - you two have the same due date.


----------



## sandoval_star

We do! Going by your siggy Happy we had our transfer on the same day! What a lucky day lol. I find out on wednesday if there's a healthy bean (or 2!) in there x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

You are right we do! How funny! I can't wait to hear about your u/s. Maybe you will have two as well!


----------



## want2conceive

Just stopped by to tell you girls of a deal. If any of you were thinking of buying a baby sling carrier.

go to www.sevenslings.com

After you add a sling to your cart, type in "FAMILY2012" in promo code and you get it free($40 item). Only have to pay $11 for shipping. While supplies last.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks for sharring want! That is a great deal!

Sandoval good luck on your u/s!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Whisper82

Well ladies, I go for my first appointment with my regular OB tomorrow!! I'm fairly certain they will do an ultrasound. I'm a little nervous...I really hope both of the twins are still growing and looking healthy. It would be rough on me if something happened to one of them. Wish me luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper good luck tomorrow! I also have my first OB appointment tomorrow as well. I do wonder if everything is ok with the twins. Keep us posted on your appointment!

Sandoval, how was your u/s?


----------



## wannabeprego

@whisper, good luck with your appointment today!!!:hugs: Please update us and let us girls know how it went!!!

https://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm190/bgmyk28/Good_Luck.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Well today I am officially an appleseed at 5 weeks.:happydance::happydance:
I did a bump/bloat shot this morning before I ate because as the day goes my belly gets even bigger.LOL:haha::blush: Yes, I realize that I already look about 5 months pregnant and I am wondering if maybe my ovaries are still enlarged from the IVF medications I was on which could be adding to the bloat??... LOL:haha::blush: Or it could be because i am going to have triplets!!! LOL!!


Spoiler
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5weekbump121212.jpg


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/5wkbump121212.jpg

On another note I have been really tired lately. I did my grocery shopping yesterday at Super Walmart and I was there for a few hours, came home and put everything away. Than I was so tired that I was sitting on the couch fighting to keep my eyes open, so I went upstairs to take a nap in the master bedroom for a few hours. :sleep: That helped alot!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, the u/s was amazing! Got to see little bean's heartbeat beating away, it was such a relief when she finally said, and here's the heartbeat! So there's only one in there, and I'm so happy that everything is as it should be. What a stressful day! 
Whisper, hope everything went well at your apt x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay wanna! Appleseed! Maybe your ovaries are still swollen from the meds or maybe there's three in there! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval I'm sure you are on :cloud9:! It's amazing seeing the little heart! When is your next appt or scan?


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Isn't it actually exciting to start looking preggos? :happydance: I think it's cool! Who knew I'd ever be excited for my belly to start growing!!!!

Sandoval - Woot for a heartbeat! That is such good news. Keeps you on the edge of your seat doesn't it? Risk of m/c goes down a ton after heartbeat is detected. Yeah!!!! 

Happy - Do you get a u/s at your appointment tomorrow? I bet your twins will look great!!! :happydance:

AFM - I had my 10 week u/s today and everything looked fabulous! There are still two babies in there!!! One was all curled up and resting (though we could see it's little heart beating away) and the other was wiggling around like crazy!!! So super awesome! We got to see it's little arms and legs flapping about. Looked like it was doing jumping jacks! I was so surprised to see it moving so much this early on. DH and I are stoked!!!! So relieved that both twins seem to be doing well. I got some u/s pics, but I don't know if you can really tell much about the babies in them. I am going to take a nap now, but maybe I will post the pics later.


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw, they sound so cute Whisper!! And clearly 2 very different personalities already, one excitable and one chilled! You must be so excited. 

Happy, I have a midwife appointment on 28th Dec then my 12 week scan on 9th Jan. It all seems to be speeding up now which is a good thing!

So, do any of you ladies have gender guesses yet? I have a strong feeling I'm having a boy, not sure why. We're not going to find out the gender though, will any of you?


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sandoval, congrats on a wonderful ultrasound today!!! That is such awesome news!! I am so happy for you hun!! :happydance::happydance:

@Whisper, Congrats on a great scan today!!! That is so wonderful that both twins are growng healthy and strong!!! I am super excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM, i can't wait for my ultrasound on 12/27, i dont think time can go by fast enough!!! i can't wait to see how many babies I am growing in there. I also will be so relived if we can hopefully see the heart beats than as well. I will be about 7 weeks by the time my scan is done.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sandoval, We are going to find out the gender of the baby well I am pregnant. I don't think I could wait until the baby is born because the suspense would kill me. LOL. :haha::blush: As fas as guessing the gender for some reason I have always imagined myself with a baby girl for my first child. Although my DH would really love a son for out first. However if we have multiples I will have no clue what we could be having. Of course the main thing is that our baby or babies are born healthy regardless of the sex!!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm so glad your twins are doing well. I hope I get a scan today. My first scan was at 6w4d and now I'm 8w1d. The fertility clinic told me not to contact the OB until my 10 weeks but when I called to make an appointment they gave me an earlier one so I'm not going to complain. I've read that with twins you get to see the OB more often.

Sandoval we are going to find out the sex as soon as we can! My mom thinks its one of each and I kinda hope too. My DH says they are both boys! 

Wanna you have exactly two weeks until your scan! I can't wait!


----------



## Whisper82

Alright ladies here are some scan pictures from yesterday. You can see the heads and bodies and even some little hands if you look carefully.


----------



## Whisper82

Ok here are two more! I just couldn't help myself!!:happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Great pics whisper! x


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls :hi: I cannot even believe I got to the point to join you over here ;)

AMAZING pictures Whisper :) I cannot wait for my scan next week!


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome Michelle! Wow, those are great beta numbers, congrats x


----------



## want2conceive

Sandoval & Wanna - Glad everthing is going great for the two of you. 

Whisper - Awesome pics! :happydance:

Happy - When is you u/s?

Michelle - Welcome to the new thread. Was wondering when you were going to join us here. Make sure you read the 1st post in the thread and give me your info so I can add you on there. Congrat's again!


Update on me - I can't wait to stop taking the suppositories. Dec. 22nd will be the last day! I go for my 12week u/s that week too. Can't wait.


----------



## Em260

Whisper - I stopped by to check out your pics :) They are beautiful!! So happy for you!!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks want ;) I am always a little hesitant to get too excited and jump the gun; especially after my first IVF cycle. I am even at the point of waiting to announce until like 14-15 weeks...gosh I just want to make sure this is a sticky bean(s) first :)

So here is my info....

michelle01
Age: 38 (turning 39 in a few weeks)
DH Age: 42
How long TTC: 2yrs
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: Tubal reversal and then natural for 12 months, poylp & cycsts removal, 2 IVF's that resulted in BFN, third time IS a charm :)
This was IVF: #3
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Endometrim, baby aspirin, metanx, lovenox injections
How many follicles at ER: 25
How many eggs retrieved: 12
How many eggs fertilized: 8
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 2 blasts
How many :cold: I have: 0 (we chose not to have any frozen due to having 1 more cycle covered by insurance)
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Bloating, cramps, dizziness, tiredness
What day I got my BFP: December 10, 2012
Number of first beta: 610 
Number of second beta: 1148 
Number of embies/babies: Will find out on December 18 
My due date: August 15, 2013


----------



## Sweetness_87

Age: 25
DH Age: 24
How long TTC: 2 1/2 years
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: IUIs with and without injections. lap surg 
This was IVF: #1
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Endometrim, baby aspirin, follistim, repronex
How many follicles at ER: ?
How many eggs retrieved: 8
How many eggs fertilized: 4
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 2 blasts
How many I have: 2
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: Bloating (d/t ER), two sharp pains
What day I got my BFP: 5dp5dt dont remember day
Number of first beta: 137 7dp5dt
Number of second beta: 453 10dp5dt
Number of embies/babies: 2 identical twins :)
My due date: August 1, 2012


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Beautiful pics whisper!

Welcome Michelle & Sweetness!

I had my first OB appt and now my head is spinning! I got so much to read about all these test that I should take from NT is by choice so I don't have to. They told me due to my age, twins and overweight I need to be monitor even closer. I'll start seeing a specialist in high risk pregnancies and if all my blood works comes back ok then I can return to my regular OB. I didn't get a scan but I will in two weeks. I'll be 10 weeks by then. I also got my first pregnancy book compliment of my OB.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, those ultrasound pictures are so amazing!!! Thanks for sharing!! I am so glad your babies are growing healthy and strong!!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the group Michelle & Sweetness!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks to everyone for your support!!! So grateful to have all of you there rooting us along!!!

Welcome Michelle!!

Happy - I think you'll enjoy waiting till 10 weeks to do your u/s. They actually look like babies now!!! 

Want - Counting the days till you get to finish the suppositories! I just finished mine and I have been feeling SO much better.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Whisper I love te pics!!

Hey I posted this in the other forum but wanted to post it here----

So the ultrasound tech made me super nervous trying to shake what se said. She said " well come back jan 3 cause sometimes the heart just stops for no reason" who says that?! I know The Lord wouldn't take this away from us but still want to just fast forward to jan 3. I thought free seeing a heartbeat your chances are like less then 5% for something to happen. You ladies want to shed some light please or opinions


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sweet, I am not sure if you saw my response on the other thread so I am reposting it on here again for you. 


I did some research on Dr google and found a few different articles about the risk of miscarriage after seeing the heart beat, one website said 10% and some others said as low as 5%, in other words the risk of miscarriage falls greatly after you see the heart beat. :hugs:

https://www.wisegeek.com/how-common-is-miscarriage-after-seeing-a-heartbeat.htm

Can I just add that the ultrasound person that said that to you was rude and insensitive. :growlmad: The tech didn't need to say it like that to make you scared. She could of just said you need to come in for a follow up appointment to make sure everything is going good. 

I personally am refusing to dwell on all of the stuff that can go wrong in my pregnancy. I want to enjoy every minute of it. I know that worrying is not going to change the outcome of the pregnancy regardless. I have no control over any of it. The only thing we can do is take care of ourselves as best as we can. Just put it in gods hands hun. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

I found this article too...

https://www.babyexpert.com/forum/pr...ed---are-the-chances-of-mc-lowered/42553.html


*Question: What Are the Odds of Miscarriage After Seeing a Fetal Heartbeat on an Ultrasound

Answer: Seeing the baby's heartbeat on an ultrasound is a good sign and does put a pregnancy into a lower risk category for miscarriage.

Doctors generally agree that the risk of miscarriage decreases once the pregnancy reaches a point that an ultrasound can detect a heartbeat. The exact amount that it decreases, however, seems to vary by group. 

It's hard to say any exact numbers from the available research, but here are some statistics that certain studies have come up with. 

For women with no vaginal bleeding, most estimates suggest that the odds of having a miscarriage after seeing a heartbeat are about 4%. 

For women with vaginal bleeding but also a detected heartbeat on ultrasound, risk of miscarriage is about 13% according to one study. 

One study found that about 17% of women with a history of recurrent miscarriages will miscarry after seeing a heartbeat on the ultrasound. 

Mothers over 35 also face significant miscarriage risk after ultrasound detects a heartbeat, even though the risk does drop after detecting the heartbeat. A 1996 study found that women over 36 have a 16% risk of miscarriage at this point, and women over 40 have a 20% risk. *


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry Sweetness about her stupid comment! God is going to protect your babies! She could have said something different. I know if someone told me that I would have gone off on them. We have been through so much and then to have someone make that kind of comment. Don't pay attention to her!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys tht makes me feel a lot better!! I will just enjoy my little ones growing. Still any believe she said it like that. And then I did look aroind ad have heard horror stories of that. So praying God will keep everything great


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I have my next scan on 12/27 and I'm looking forward to it. I wish the weeks would just fly by.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - It will be here before you know it!!! The 27th is my DH's birthday. lol. Just a couple days after Christmas and you will be seeing your little ones again. 

So I went and bought some maternity clothes today! Whoa! Feels like such a huge step. I don't have much of a belly yet, but there is a little bump that is big enough to make my pants uncomfortable. Got some super cute clotes! I also saw tons of cute baby stuff, but it is hard to buy without knowing genders. All in good time I suppose!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, my first scan is on the 27th too!! :thumbup: 

@Whisper, Thats so great that you got some nice maternity clothes!! :thumbup: I still need to buy myself some maternity pants since I am wearing my black leggings and work out pants the majority of the time. I can't fit into my jeans at all anymore. LOL. :haha::blush:

AFM, My DH has a phone interview on Thursday and I am so happy for him.:happydance: It wil be a promotion and a raise if he gets the job, so please keepyour fingers crossed and wish him luck!!! :winkwink:


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck to your dh wanna! Hope he gets the promotion. 

Whisper, I'm going shopping today for some new clothes, mine are feeling very uncomfortable already. Might not need maternity yet, just looser to cover my belly lol!

Good luck to all those with scans coming up. My 12 week scan is not until 9th Jan but we wanted to tell some friends at new year (or else it will be pretty obvious I'm not drinking!) so my lovely dh has booked an extra scan for my christmas on 29th Dec! So excited to see little bean again and it will put me at ease for telling people before the 12 week scan.


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - FX'ed for DH; hope he gets it ;)

I have my first scan today; I am SOOOO nervous and SOOO scared!! Will update once I get back :)

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Michelle! Did you transfer two?

Wanna good luck to your DH on his interview. A raise sounds good now that your prego!

Whisper I bought some stuff too over the weekend. Yes there are so many cute things out there but we have to wait until we know the sex. 

Sandoval how exciting you get to see your baby again. 

So I got a call yesterday for a Nuchal Transluncency. It's a detail ultrasound that test for down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormalities. After that I have to wait three weeks for the results. Is anyone planning on taking these tests? I did all my blood work over the weekend including the 24-hour urine test :blush:


----------



## michelle01

Happy - We did transfer 2 embies! I am more nervous about just seeing something! I don't care how many; my first cycle on my first scan they saw nothing at this stage, so that is what is terrifying me right now.

And if this works out I will be seeing a specialist for those tests you had done; I will be 39 in a few weeks and it is required I believe for anyone over 35. I had to have them with my son cause I feel pg at 34 but was having him after I turned 35.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm 35 and we will turning 36 next month so they said I was high risk pregnancy especially with twins. I hope everything goes well.

I wonder if you have two in there growing! I'm so happy for you I can't wait for your update.


----------



## michelle01

I had my scan today :) There is one beautiful sac and yolk sac :happydance: Even though according to the online IVF calculators I should be 5w4d, the sac measued at 5w1d and they said that is what they go by. She said I couldn't rule out twins completely yet, the other may show next week, but I think it is probably unlikely and I am thrilled to be seeing what I did today! I go back next Wednesday and she said at that point there should be a fetal pole and can see a flicker on the screen, so praying all continues to develop!!!
 



Attached Files:







12 18 12 5w1d - 2.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- I am soooo excited for you! and it WILL cont to grow! I wish we could get a scan at least once a week :)

Happy- How are you feeling? Any MS ?

want and whisper- How are you ladies doing? 

Anyone showing yet??

AFM- My next scan is Jan 3rd at my REs office then I meet with the doc that same day, and then I thinkim released to OB. I am just nervous about my scan esp after what the ultrasound tech said... I just pray both babies are still growing and have strong little heartbeats. I am however having one of the ER attending docs scan me Sun at 6. So im ready for that also nervous about that she wont be able to see much by abdominal scan and im retroverted uterus wont help....soooo many worries, I just want to enjoy. Still no symptoms for me


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle the pic is beautiful! It will continue to grow. I love the new ticker!

Sweet I'm feeling extremely tired still. I do have nausea in the evenings. I get home starving and after I cook I don't want to eat. So I end up eating fruits. I can't wait until I stop taking all this progesterone and estrace. My last day is Christmas day. Don't worry you will see your babies again. You are so lucky you can have a scan. The symptoms will come don't worry.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Happy- thanks makes me feel better. I should prob just quit googling things cause I hear horror stories.


----------



## Whisper82

Sweet - There have been several times during this infertility journey that my DH has had to strongly urge me to STOP googling stuff. lol. I was always freaking out after reading stuff online. :dohh:

Happy - Yay! Less than a week away from progesterone stop day!!! I feel so much better since I stopped mine. Hope you are feeling ok. Isn't MS weird? Its like, sometimes I am nauseous because I need to eat, sometimes because I DON'T need to eat, and sometimes because of a particular food I ate or smelled. It's totally confusing. My eating schedule is all weird now. 

Michelle - Is today your other scan? Sorry I'm confused, can't keep track of everything! I hope you are seeing your bean/beans again today! 

Sandoval - How exciting to share your news on New Years!!! I am still not sure when to start telling people. My family and DH's family know and a couple of super close friends, but that is it. I better figure it out because I will be showing soon!

Want - Haven't seen you for a few days!!! Hope you and your little one are doing well!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper did you have any sharp stabbing pain? Yesterday I felt like I pulled something and I started getting this sharp pain feeling on my left side. I completely freak out and began to google everything. I read it can be your ligaments but I'm only 9 weeks. I woke up not feeling pregnant but after brushing my teeth :sick: and gauging I realize I was! I am so ready to stop taking all these extra meds. 

We are having our department lunch today its just 5 of us and I'm going to announce it! I think my boss deserves to know since I'll be in and out alot with all these extra scans. Wish me luck!


----------



## want2conceive

Hi ladies, sry haven't been able to get on because my laptop wasn't working. Hubby and his friend changed out my hardrive and I have to now redownload all the programs I added after purchasing the laptop. I will get on later tonight to get caught up and give everyone an update on me. Hope everyone is on track and doing great!!!


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Good luck at your lunch ;) Hope your announcement goes well!! And the pain does sound like round ligament pain.

Whisper - I had my scan yesterday, they saw a sac and yolk sac. I go back next Wednesday for another scan.

Hi Want! Hope you are doing good!

Sweet - I think it is a good idea to stop googling! No need to cause extra worrying when everything is going great ;)

I got my beta back - 5663, progestrone is around 205 for 21dp5dt. I thought it was too low, but according to betabase, it is in normal range for a singleton. I am NOT googling or I will drive myself crazy. Let's hope next week I see the flicker for the hb on Wednesday :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks Michelle. Is this your last beta? Good luck next Wednesday. I can't wait to hear your update.

Want I'm glad you got your computer going!


----------



## michelle01

I believe they will do another beta next week as well. Once they see the flicker of a hb then I graduate to my OB. But one step at a time....:haha: I don't want to get ahead of myself quiet yet.


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Whisper did you have any sharp stabbing pain? Yesterday I felt like I pulled something and I started getting this sharp pain feeling on my left side. I completely freak out and began to google everything. I read it can be your ligaments but I'm only 9 weeks. I woke up not feeling pregnant but after brushing my teeth :sick: and gauging I realize I was! I am so ready to stop taking all these extra meds.
> 
> We are having our department lunch today its just 5 of us and I'm going to announce it! I think my boss deserves to know since I'll be in and out alot with all these extra scans. Wish me luck!

I haven't really had any sharp pains, though I have recently had some back pain. Probably unrelated. I think you are right though - I read that those ligaments start acting up in pregnancy and can cause some sharp pains. I bet that is what it is for you. Most likely nothing to worry about!!! :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Happy I've had a few sharp pains on the sides of my abdomen. I notice them if I turn over in bed too quickly or sometimes when I get up from sitting down. I've had them about 5 times and I'm only 9 weeks too x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval, that's when I felt them as I turn too fast on the bed or got up quickly. I'm trying not to google everything. 

So I told my co-workers and they were very excited. I felt bad telling my boss because I know him and his wife are trying. They all seem very happy.


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Awesome pic hun! 

Sweet - Finally joined us! Welcome to the BFP thread.

Whisper - Everything is ok. Just my laptop. Hubby had to change out the hardrive.

Happy - Hope your announcement went well!

Wanna - Hope your DH gets that promotion hun!

Sandoval - Our 12week scan is scheduled for the 27th even though that will almost be 13weeks(was kind of hard to find a date because of the holidays. We have told some friends and family but will start announcing to everyone this Saturday(22nd).


Hope all of you are doing great!!! Will update the 1st oist adding those who posted their info, and for those who haven't yet, check out the 1st post of the thread and post your info please.


----------



## want2conceive

Here are my pics from my 11week scan!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby1_zpsf966d9cf.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby2_zps4e469e11.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/baby3_zps448adae2.jpg


----------



## sandoval_star

Those pics are amazing!! Your little bean looks perfect, so so cute x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want those are beautiful pics of your baby! 

My announcement went well everyone was excited. Now they know why I've been eating all day :) someone else asked me if I was pregnant and I just smiled and they said I was showing already so they knew I was pregnant! I hope to take a pic of my belly this weekend!


----------



## michelle01

AWESOME pics want!!

Happy - Glad your announcement went good :) You cannot feel bad for telling your boss; you worked hard to get to here, so they should be happy for you and know that it can work for them as well!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, your scan pictures are beautiful!! It is amazing how fast the baby grows and changes from one scan to the next. :flower:

AFM, I had some dark brown dried blood this morning and now it is red watery bloody spotting so I had to put on a maxi pad. Please keep mein your prayers that I am not miscarrying right now. I am going to see how this spotting goes today and if I havealot of pain or it gets really bad I am going to ask my DR if I can be seen earlier than the 12/27 appointment I have. Another thing that sucks is that I am supposed to be going to my sister's for a family Christmas get together this weekend. I am notsure how I am supposed tobe in a great mood when I could be miscarrying right now. This sucks. I have my gifts wrapped and everyone is expecting up to be there tomorrow afternoon. :cry:


----------



## michelle01

Don't think the worst wanna; I know how hard it is not too, but lots of women bleed during the first trimester, especially ones that have gone through IVF. I would definitely call your doctor and see what they say. And it also depends on how much you are bleeding; are you just spotting or soaking the pads? Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Please remove my details. Baby died. 7+5 no heartbeat but 7+4 all was fine. Thanks.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am so sorry Mo! :cry: I cannot believe it! Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wanna I will keep you in my prayers. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!! :hugs::hugs:


Well I called my OB's office and told them that i was having some red spotting and they faxed a request for me to get my HCG blood work done at my local lab that I have been going to, so I had to rush to make it there on time because they close at 3pm, so I gotthere at a little after 2:30 and got my blood work done. i doubt if my DR's office will be able to get the lab work before they close today so i am guessing i will probably get the results tomorrow morning. I am hopingand praying that my HCG levels are through the roof which will be a great sign and than they will want to get me in for an ultrasound before the 12/27 appointment. I will update the thread once I find out the HCG results. I am nervous but I am trying to keep up the PMA. The spotting is still there a little bit but it doesn't seem to be getting worse, it is even a little bit lighter now i think. I am praying that this is all going to work out for the best. One minute everything is fine and than the next every thing is crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Don't think the worst wanna; I know how hard it is not too, but lots of women bleed during the first trimester, especially ones that have gone through IVF. I would definitely call your doctor and see what they say. And it also depends on how much you are bleeding; are you just spotting or soaking the pads? Hang in there :hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes michelle!! :hugs::hugs: No, the bleeding didn't soak through a pad although I did need to put on a maxi pad. It was a few red spots and the blood was kind of watery. It seems to be almost stopped now. Thank goodness.

I went for HCG bloods this afternoon and I am hoping to get the results tomorrow morning. I am hoping the DR's office will let me come in for an ultrasound sooner than originally scheduled for 12/27. I really hope that everything will be okay.


----------



## wannabeprego

MoBaby said:


> Please remove my details. Baby died. 7+5 no heartbeat but 7+4 all was fine. Thanks.

I am so sorry for your loss!! :hugs::hugs:


https://i967.photobucket.com/albums/ae157/Classy44/Get%20Well_Sympathy_Blessings/sympathy_comment_02-1.gif


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Praying everything is ok with your little beans!


----------



## want2conceive

Mobaby - I'm sooooo sorry for your loss! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies getting some cramping off and on. Is that normal?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweet I've had some cramping. I read that is normal. Your uterus is stretching. I did have it during my 8 weeks. I have an appointment next week I will ask the Dr again if is normal.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Mobaby - I am soooo sooo sorry :hugs: 

Sweet - Yes the cramping is normal; I get it now and then too.


----------



## want2conceive

Sweet - cramping is normal. I get it off and on too.


----------



## sandoval_star

Mobaby, I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Wanna, hope everything is ok with your results. Thinking of you x


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Things are really looking up and have taken a turn for the best since this morning!! :thumbup:

Here is a link to my pregnancy journal!!! Pop over to find out how many babies I am cooking and to see my ultrasound picture!!!!:happydance::happydance:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...egos-ivf-icsi-miracle-after-3-years-lttc.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna yay huge congrats! I already voted! One of each of course.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna yay huge congrats! I already voted! One of each of course.

Thanks hun!!! :flower: Do you have any feeling about what the sex of your twins might be??:winkwink:


----------



## want2conceive

Congrat's Wanna! I also voted for one of each!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanted to update that we announced to a few people at a Christmas party we went to about our pregnancy! One of our friends was even moved to tears because she knows how long and hard we have tried for this. 3months down....6 to go! And no more suppositories! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Wanted to update that we announced to a few people at a Christmas party we went to about our pregnancy! One of our friends was even moved to tears because she knows how long and hard we have tried for this. 3months down....6 to go! And no more suppositories! :happydance:

YAY!!! Isn't it so good to be done with the suppositories? I feel so much better since I got to stop mine. Phew!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to update that we announced to a few people at a Christmas party we went to about our pregnancy! One of our friends was even moved to tears because she knows how long and hard we have tried for this. 3months down....6 to go! And no more suppositories! :happydance:
> 
> YAY!!! Isn't it so good to be done with the suppositories? I feel so much better since I got to stop mine. Phew!Click to expand...

Yes! I am sooo glad to be done with them!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Wanna yay huge congrats! I already voted! One of each of course.
> 
> Thanks hun!!! :flower: Do you have any feeling about what the sex of your twins might be??:winkwink:Click to expand...

I think they are both boys! I can't wait to find out!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> Wanted to update that we announced to a few people at a Christmas party we went to about our pregnancy! One of our friends was even moved to tears because she knows how long and hard we have tried for this. 3months down....6 to go! And no more suppositories! :happydance:

I'm so glad the announcement went well. Yay for no more suppositories!


----------



## wannabeprego

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v738/LadyFire/Christmas/Merry%20Christmas%20Graphics/4175.gif


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and that you are enjoying being pregnant during the holidays! DH and I are so excited to have this wonderful blessing during this time of year. Still feeling sick though. My relationship with food is very odd at the moment as I often don't feel like eating. I am trying to keep food down for the babies, but I ate this afternoon and now I don't think I can put anything else in there without throwing it all up. So I think I'm done for the day. No more Christmas goodies for me!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Merry Christmas Everyone! Got to eat some food I was craving for! Still sensitive to smell and sinse stopping the suppositories on Sat. I have been feeling Nausea the past few days. Not sure if the suppositories were helping me keep that in check before?


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! Got to eat some food I was craving for! Still sensitive to smell and sinse stopping the suppositories on Sat. I have been feeling Nausea the past few days. Not sure if the suppositories were helping me keep that in check before?

Hmmm - Good question. Come to think of it, I think my nausea got worse after stopping the suppositories. Interesting...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone, I hope everyone had a nice Christmas. Mine was great. I ate a lot and I stopped all my meds yesterday no more yucky pills.

Tomorrow is my scan and I'm looking forward to it. I hope both twins are doing ok. I got two sets of booties as a Xmas gift which I thought was so nice. Have a great day ladies.

I'm a prune today! I'm so happy.


----------



## want2conceive

Can't wait to see pics from your new scan Hope! I go for another scan on Friday.


----------



## michelle01

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Good luck tomorrow Happy!

want - Glad your announcement went well :)

As for the MS; mine started 2 days ago, pretty bad. I am still on the suppositories and I pray it doesn't get worse when I stop them. I get hungry, I eat, then after I feel awful. Last night I was so nauseated for about 2 hours and woke up feeling the same way! At least I know it is a good sign and means good things. 

I had my scan today, saw the hb 141 and baby measured 6w4d :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I hope your scan goes well. I can't wait to see my little prunes tomorrow.

Michelle yay for seeing the heartbeat! I'm sorry about the m/s I feel the same way but is not as bad. I get really hungry and them half way I feel nauseous. Your next scan is on my birthday. 

The nurse called and said my glucose test was high. Mine was 134 and the cut off is 130 so now I have to do the 3 hour. I hope I pass I'm going on Friday to do it. Wish me luck!


----------



## holdontohope

Hi Girls!!! 

I can't believe I can join all of you!!! :cloud9:

I am just so unbelievably excited :happydance:

My first ultrasound is January 4th and my 1st OB appt and 2nd ultrasound will be January 10th. I am so excited to find out how many babies I am carrying!


----------



## holdontohope

Holdontohope
Age: 23 
DH Age: sperm donor 
How long TTC: 18 months with an ex bf of 5 years. Things didn't work out between us and ended the same month I was told IVF was my only option. I chose to move forward with IVF and a donor. 
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: 3 surgeries for endometriosis, couple months of clomid with ex bf
This was IVF: first and last! 
Protocol (meds taken or taking): Baby aspirin, Folic acid, BCP, Lupron, Dexamethasone, Menopur, Novel, Doxycycline, Estrace, Endometrin
How many follicles at ER: 12
How many eggs retrieved: 18
How many eggs fertilized: 14 ICSI
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days 
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 2 grade A highest quality 
How many I have frozen: 10 grade A frozen 
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: bloated, back ache, very swollen ovaries, nausea, cramping, very light pink spotting, headaches, exhaustion, bloody noses (not sure what was caused by meds and what is pg symptom) 
What day I got my BFP: December 21, 2012
Number of first beta: didn't want to know actual number, I am a worrier, google is not my friend. But I was told it was excellent! 
Number of second beta: 
Number of embies/babies: 1st u/s January 4th, 2012!
My due date: est August 30th, 2013


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome hold! I'm glad you can join us.


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Happy!
> 
> want - Glad your announcement went well :)
> 
> As for the MS; mine started 2 days ago, pretty bad. I am still on the suppositories and I pray it doesn't get worse when I stop them. I get hungry, I eat, then after I feel awful. Last night I was so nauseated for about 2 hours and woke up feeling the same way! At least I know it is a good sign and means good things.
> 
> I had my scan today, saw the hb 141 and baby measured 6w4d :)

Try to eat small things(yogurt, jello, fruit, etc.) every 2-3hrs. I think it helps with MS.

Awesome that you got to see the heartbeat. Wasn't it special! Where are your pics?


----------



## wannabeprego

Welcome tothe group Hold and Congrats again to you!!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, good luck with your glucose test!! I hope you pass it without any problems!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Yay Hold!!! Congrat's again! Can't wait to see your ultrasound pics girl! Welcome to the new thread!


----------



## want2conceive

Gemma - Haven't heard from you in about a week or so. Hope everything is ok with you.

Hold - lol @the "google is not my friend" answer!


Oh, and I updated everyones info on main thread post with tickers girls.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck today wanna! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you girls!!! :hugs:

Want- haha! Yes, google is 100% not my friend! If I knew the hcg numbers, I would be googling like crazy! Plus the suspense of truly having no clue if its twins or not is exciting! 

Happy- good luck on your glucose test!! 

Wanna- good luck at your first OB appt!! 

So I will be 5 weeks tomorrow! And I was told to stop endometrin and estrogen because my hormones levels are so good and high that my body doesn't need the extra support. I am TERRIFIED!! I have had a little bit of spotting which they said was normal and it has stopped.. But I just feel so uneasy about stopping the endometrin! They also said too high of hormones is not good for baby, so that is why they want me to stop.. What should I do?? I was on estrace and endometrin 2x a day. Yesterday I did it once a day. Today I am thinking about doing them once a day to slowly take myself off of them. :shrug: I am only 5 weeks.. Seems like I shouldn't stop until 8 weeks!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hello Ladies! I am waiting until after my second beta tomorrow to officially join you all. Hopefully I will be back soon! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I finished all mine on Tuesday. I was a little worry since I've been on them for so long but so far everything is good. The dr said spotting is very normal during the first trimester. I have the habit of googling everything as well. Don't worry everything will be fine.

Lotus welcome! Congratulations happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - WOOT for a good scan and heartbeat! You must be totally stoked! 

Happy - GL on your test tomorrow! 

Hold - WELCOME!!! Can't wait to see how many babies you have! 

Lotus - What awesome Christmas news! GL on your upcoming beta!

AFM - I came down with a wicked cold! I feel like garbage. All of the post-nasal drip is sending my nausea spiraling out of control! :sick: Eating sounds like the most aversive activity ever right now. I am pretty much spending the day on the couch. I am supposed to work tomorrow, but it is looking like I will have to call all my clients and cancel. Ick.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I hope you feel better. 

Well ladies I have good news and bad news. The good news is that the babies are doing well. I got to hear their heartbeats and I have to tell you that it was very emotional. One of them was waving which was so adorable. The bad news is that they found an SCH and now I'm on bed rest for two weeks. I have another u/s in two weeks and they hope it has gotten smaller by then. So now I have to wait and pray everything goes well. I'll try and post pics later.


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Hello Ladies! I am waiting until after my second beta tomorrow to officially join you all. Hopefully I will be back soon! :winkwink:

Welcome to the group!! :flower: Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/e29708f9.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I hope you feel better soon hun!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Happy, I am glad that the twins are doing good!! :thumbup:I am sorry that you have the SCH though. I hope that it gets better and doesn't cause you any problems during your pregnancy!! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

The outcome of my OB appointment from yesterday is in my journal if anyone hasn't seen it yet. I wrote a long book today so I will refer to my journal instead of posting an essay in here. LOL. :haha::blush:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...f-icsi-twin-miracle-after-3-years-lttc-8.html


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, can you update my info on the first page to say that I have twins, because when I did it I didn't know how many babies I had yet. Also can you add my tickers...

Here they are. :thumbup: Thanks

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11dc57.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15dd3a.aspx


----------



## LotusBlossom

LotusBlossom
Age: 32
DH Age: 34
How long TTC: 2 yrs
Treatments I tried/did before IVF success: Laparoscopy, 6 IUIs with clomid/femara, several clomid cycles with TI, IVF
This was IVF: #1
Protocol (meds taken or taking): BCP, long Lupron protocol, menopur, Follistim, ganirelix, alpha lipoic acid, l-carnitine, ubiquinol, prenatal vitamins, baby aspirin, dexamethasone, medrol, crinone, vivelle dots. 
How many follicles at ER: 7
How many eggs retrieved: 11
How many eggs fertilized: 8 - ICSI
How many days between ER and ET: 5 days
How many embryos/blasts transferred: 1
How many :cold: I have: 2
Symptoms or issues during 2WW: cramps, fatigue, nausea, headaches
What day I got my BFP: Christmas Day 2012
Number of first beta: 21- 12dp5dt
Number of second beta: 44- 14dp5dt
Number of embies/babies: Probably 1, but unconfirmed
My due date: Estimated Sept 6th, 2013


----------



## holdontohope

I have a question girls!! 

I had a hard night.. Woke up to some pretty intense shooting, sharp pains When the pain came, the nausea came with it. The bloating my stomach has really started to go down. I am guessing it is because I am finally healing from ER and from stopping all the meds.. But because of the pain, I also noticed a hard, large lumpish slightly to the left of my lower abdomen. It freaked me out.. I thought it could be my left ovary really swollen, or a cyst But this morning when I showed it to my mom, she said it is my uterus!! And it is just growing because of the baby(s) I don't know why it is slightly to the left, instead of directly in the middle.. I think I will call my FS in the morning because I still feel uneasy about it. 

Did anyone else experience this? I have been so bloated since ER, that I don't know how long its been like that.. But my normal stomach minus the bloating, is quite thin.. Could I really be feeling my uterus?!?!


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - sry about your pain. I had alot of pain after my ET was done. Almost unbearable at times. It's because the uterus was so stretched out with all the folies and now it is trying to get back to normal. Eat fruits and foods that will help you with bowel movements as that helps alot with the pain. And drink lot's & lot's & lot's of water. I drink about 7-8 small bottles a day.

Not sure about your lump. Definately check with your OB.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold, I haven't experience anything like that but I can tell you the bloating from ER made me look 5 months pregnant. Do you think maybe there's two babies and that's why you feel something to the left? When is your scan? I would call the FS just to be safe.


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - How you doin cycle buddy?

Wanna - Are you feeling better? Updated to add your twin beans and tickers.

Lotus - Welcome to the new thread. And Congrat's again! Added you to the 1st post.

Sweet - How are those symptoms?

Michelle - You find out how many you carrying yet?

Hope everyone has had a great Christmas!


----------



## want2conceive

Update on me:

Ok, so I went this past Thursday to my Dr.'s office to do my 12week scan and they told me the only technician that could do it was off for the holidays(even though I had confirmed with my OB last week that someone would be here. The 12week scan is called an NT Scan. So they told me I could go to other office which was all the way in downtown(about 30min drive). I went. sat for a while waiting finally get called in to do ultrasound and I felt the lady was rushing me and even said she didn't have time to add my pics to the disc they gave me to add all ultrasound pics to. Was starting to get annoyed by this time. After the ultrasound I waited a long time for the OB. After about 45min. of waiting the nurse came over. She said the OB was very overbooked today and if she could have a midwife meet with me instead.

Well..........I blew up on them and was sooooooo mad. Told them my insurance wasn't paying for me to meet with a midwife it is paying for me to meet with a DOCTOR!!!!!!!!!!
The nurse then said he could squeeze me in quickly...........I said, and what about my questions and concerns I have.........No, squeeze me in quickly is not going to work for me, told them I was going to find a new OB and left! And they better not charge me for the meet with OB or I'm gonna go back there and tell them another thing or two.

A friend recommended an OB I went to on Friday and after leaving his office I believe I have found my OB. Even talked with their receptionist who said he delivered both of her kids.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I posted a response to your question in my journal, so be sure to check that out. I hope you feel better soon and that everything is okay for you hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Want, Thanks for updating the first page for me. I am doing better, my brown spotting has almost come to a complete stop. I have only had a tiny bit every now and then over the last few days. I have a feeling it will come to a complete stop in a few days. :thumbup: 

I am sorry you had such a bad experience at the OB's office!!! :hugs: I can't believe how unprofessional these DR's offices can be and how they treat their patients sometimes. :growlmad: I really hope you like the new OB better !!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls,

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and that 2013 brings you many blessings, happiness and good fortune!!!:flower:

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b47/rosallee/happy_new_year.gif


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girls!! :hugs:

My scan is on Friday, I can't wait to see how many babies I am having :happydance: I will be happy with whatever God blesses me with! But I do keep saying "babies" and referring to two all the time without meaning too... Maybe that is a sign lol 

The pain has gotten better. No more sharp pains only mild cramping here and there. As far as the lump.. I am not sure what else to call it.. It is probably about the size of a pear, and maybe that shape too. It is still there, but only when I lay down flat can I feel it :shrug: If I lay down and slightly sit up, it disappears. And if I am standing it disappears. It is not painful, so I will probably just call FS and ask and have to wait for my appt on Friday to be seen. Also my bloating has completely disappeared! I did look about 4 months pregnant and even though it was uncomfortable, it was fun to walk around looking pregnant :haha: Now I will have to wait awhile to have a belly again! I took another pregnancy test this morning and it was very very dark. So all is still looking good I hope! 

Want- I hope you find a new OB! That is horrible patient care :growlmad: If they even try to bill you for that, you better throw a fit! I worked in the medical filed and actually in an OBGYN office for a few. I would definitely look at new doctors :thumbup:

I hope everyone has a wonderful New Year!!! This has been the best Christmas and will be the best New Years I have ever had :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Whisper - How you doin cycle buddy?
> 
> Wanna - Are you feeling better? Updated to add your twin beans and tickers.
> 
> Lotus - Welcome to the new thread. And Congrat's again! Added you to the 1st post.
> 
> Sweet - How are those symptoms?
> 
> Michelle - You find out how many you carrying yet?
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great Christmas!

Starting to feel so much better! My cold is fading now, and I'm feeling like a person again. U/s next week on Wednesday. :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - sorry about the pain and the lump. Weird things happen to your body during pregnancy! For sure ask your doc, but I bet it's nothing to worry about. Gl with your scan on Friday! 

Want - sounds like a good idea to get a new OB! It is so important to have someone you are comfortable with who is professional. This person could be delivering your baby after all! No reason to put up with an office that is so disorganized and unprofessional. I really love my OB. Been with him for years and really trust him as he has gotten me through a tough surgery in the past. Gl with your new OB! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I'm sorry for the awful experience. Your OB has to be someone that you feel comfortable. I hope you enjoy the new one.

AFM, I'm still here laying on my bed. Being on bed rest sucks! I hope I can go back to work in 2 weeks. I hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## want2conceive

Hi girls!!! I did like the new OB and feel much better and comfortable even after just the 1st visit. They even gave me a list of medicines I can take while pregnant! Something I was going to ask(because of my allergies) but didn't have to. Really felt comfortable and the receptionist telling me he delivered both her kids and telling me more about him has helped in my decision to go with him as my OB.


Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## michelle01

What a pain at that ob want, glad you found someone else who you trust! And yes, I am having one baby :) my next scan is tomorrow!

How are you doing hold?

Whisper - glad your starting to feel better.

Happy - Hope you get to go back to work; I could not imagine being on bedrest.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I am so glad that you like your new OB so much better!!! :thumbup:

@Happy, Sorry about being on bedrest!! :hugs: I hope it doesn't last long and that you won't have to be on bed rest very long!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Michelle, Good luck with your scan tomorrow!! :flower:

Happy New Years ladies!!!

https://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii199/THETRIBEOF_5/Christmas/New%20Year/year5.gif


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - FX for you!

Michelle - Good Luck Tomorrow!

Whisper & Wanna - How are you ladies doin?

Update for me - Well, at dh's work today they had a big board to write everyone's New Year's Resolution on it. Hubby couldn't resist and wrote "Be A Great Father"! A picture of it has already made it to facebook so I guess now we are outed to everyone else we hadn't told yet. : )


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi ladies! Do you mind if I peek in? I'm going to wait a bit before posting my info though.


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Glad you are liking your new OB. That is awesome about your husband's resolution! I guess everyone will be finding out soon enough anyway. ;) Are you gaining weight yet? Is your bump showing? I have only lost weight - doesn't help that I was so sick last week. Even so, I have a little bump, though it is still pretty unnoticeable under all the winter clothes we have to wear in Utah this time of year. 

Happy - Hope you are surviving bed rest and finding ways to keep yourself entertained! 

Wanna - Any news on your DH's interview? 

Michelle - How are you doing? 

Lucie - Hope to see you here soon!!! Keep getting those great betas!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Whisper - I am doing good! Not been able to eat much lately, nothing sounds good to eat and I have NO appetite whatsoever. I am able to eat a few tiny meals a day, but that is about it. How are you?

I had my scan today and have officially graduated from my FS and have my first OB appt on 1/21. I got to see the hb again today, it was 133 and baby measured 7w5d, she said my EDD is 8/15/13, but I will probably go a few weeks before that anyhow since I have to have a c-section. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Sweet - Where are you???


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - Glad your u/s went well! I know how you feel about the eating thing. Even when I'm not feeling sick, I don't have any appetite. Gosh - wish I could be like this when not pregnant - maybe I would have a healthier diet! lol You are having a c-section? My OB said I might end up with a c-section if both of the twins aren't in the right position prior to delivery. I guess we'll see. I'm ok with whatever gets the babies out healthy!


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Yes, I had a myomectomy surgery several years ago to remove a huge fibroid in my uterus and they cut me open. When I got pg with my son, they told me I could not deliver natural since I could rupture, so I had a c-section with my son and will have one with this baby too. With my son, we had the c-section scheduled at 38 weeks and he decided to come even earlier, so he was born at 36w6d. Hoping that doesn't happen again this time around.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper my OB only delivers twins C-section. So I didn't get a choice. I hear the recovery is longer but we shall see. I'm going nuts just laying in bed. I have one more week to go.


----------



## Whisper82

Overall, I think delivering twins via c-section is probably a good idea. My OB just said it can be dangerous to the mother and babies if one has to be delivered breach. So I'm ok with longer recovery if it means both babies are safe. Sorry you're going nutz Happy....isn't it funny how sometimes you dream of having time time to just chill and then when you HAVE to stay put in one place it causes insanity? lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yes it does! Lol I took two weeks off for vacation and I was dreading going back and now I got two additional weeks! I have been reading so it makes the time go by.


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> :wave: Hi ladies! Do you mind if I peek in? I'm going to wait a bit before posting my info though.

Welcome to the group :flower:and congrats again on your BFP!!!:happydance::happydance:

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q181/angelgranny58/Welcome/welcome.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, the latest happenings with me is that I am changing OB's because I wasn't happy with the first one I saw, her office was really small and outdated and her ultrasound machine was also outdated and when I had the spotting it was like pulling teeth to get my HCG blood results and to get anemergency scan done, so my first experience with them was poor and so was my first appoitment. The OB was older too, in her 50's and 60's so I wasn't totally comfortable with a much older DR, and I wasn't sure if she would be up to date on the latest medical technology etc. 

So I have an appointment with a new OB office, it is a much bigger office and I have a prenatal counseling appointment at 8 am on 1/17 and my OB and ultrasound appointment on 01/18 in the morning, so it is only 2 weeks away, the new practice is all women DR's and they have two different offices that are both nice with modern equipment. :thumbup: They also have a high risk DR on staff there and an ultrasound technician experienced in doing high risk ultrasounds. This is a great thing becausewith twins i am considered high risk. 

@Whisper, DH won't know about the job he interviewed for until after 01/10/2013, so I will be sure to keep you girls updated. Please wish him continued good luck!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna best of luck to your husband. Two weeks will fly by and you'll get to see your babies soon? Are you still spotting?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna best of luck to your husband. Two weeks will fly by and you'll get to see your babies soon? Are you still spotting?

Thanks for the good luck wishes!!!:winkwink:

Yes I am still having a little of the brown spotting but some days it is so light and it seems to be almost gone, so over all it isn't bad really. I wish it was totally gone but I am used to it now in a way. The fact that my OB didn't seem concerned about it and told me not to worry has me feeling more relaxed despite the spotting. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well I'm glad is going away! Any m/s yet or cravings?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! Thought I'd share my lovely lines with you all!


Spoiler
https://i47.tinypic.com/mj5rgw.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/2vb4gtu.jpg First one is today's test, second pic is Wednesday's test on the right, today's on the left.

I go for a repeat beta Monday, then they've scheduled an us for Tuesday. I can't wait!

Hope you all are well!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well I'm glad is going away! Any m/s yet or cravings?

I don't really have MS. I just go through phases where I feel very fussy about food and only certain food items sound good. I am the queen of being picky. Alot of things seem gross alot of the time. If I do feel naseuos then it is usually because my stomach is empty and when I do eat it makes me feel better. My bump is so big even though I only weigh one pound more than my normal pre-pregnancy weight. Very odd...:wacko: My biggest problem is being so tired all of the time. I can't believe how tired this pregnancy is making me. :dohh: I still get cramping on and off as well. There have been afew timeswhere I felt super bitchy and everything was super annoying. LOL.:haha::blush:

What about you hun? What have your symptoms been like? Also how long do they want you to stay on bed rest for?


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> Hi ladies! Thought I'd share my lovely lines with you all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i47.tinypic.com/mj5rgw.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/2vb4gtu.jpg First one is today's test, second pic is Wednesday's test on the right, today's on the left.
> 
> I go for a repeat beta Monday, then they've scheduled an us for Tuesday. I can't wait!
> 
> Hope you all are well!

Great lines!!! :thumbup: They look darker than the last HPT!!! Good luck with your next betas!!:flower:


----------



## holdontohope

I haven't been on in awhile because I haven't been feeling well. I have just gotten back from the FS and had my first ultrasound. For starters... The lump in my stomach is my left ovary. It has gotten so large that he couldn't even fit the whole thing on the ultrasound machine. My right ovary is quite large also. Both of them are way bigger then my uterus. He also explained that I am considered 6 weeks in OB terms because they go by LMP. But in his eyes I am 5 weeks 5 days by ER date.

Now for my uterus.. There was 1 very strong baby:cloud9: We could see the yolk sac and everything looked rite on track for that one. He felt confident that it would continue to grow.

Then what seemed to be attached to that was another sac a little bit smaller with nothing visible inside.

If 1 embryo implanted and split, there should be 1 sac and 2 babies.. If 2 embryos implanted, there should be 2 separate sacs and 2 separate babies. Still to early to know exactly what's going on.. He said it is almost like the 1 embryo implanted and tried to split but wasn't successful:shrug: He didn't feel 100% that there is only 1 baby either because it was so hard to even find my uterus with my giant ovaries.

Anyways... I am very happy to have 1 baby that looks good:cloud9:I am going to watched closely. So I go back next week on the 10th for another ultrasound and then again on the 15th.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm glad everything is moving along. I'm sorry about your ovaries I hope they go back to normal soon. Hopefully on your next appt you will get to find out for sure if you have two babies. I also have an appt on the 10th.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna my symptoms are extremely tired and a little nauseous in the afternoon. I get super hungry and then when I eat the food tastes awful. My boobs hurt every morning and I have to sleep in a sports bra. I am showing now I think I started showing around 7 weeks but now I can see the difference. I'm already in maternity clothes. I have one more week of bed rest and I really hope the SCH is gone because I am bored out of my mind. I can't wait to see my twins again! I do have a NT scan on the 14th I hope everything goes well.


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - I'm really showing this week. My bump has doubled in size in the last two weeks.

Michelle, Whisper & Happy - Yes, I feel the same about the appetite thing. Everything I eat has no taste to it no matter what I do to it. I am forcing myself to eat small amounts every 2-3hrs. Stuff like fruits, yogurts, jellos, cupcakes, etc.!

Lucie - Congrat's again and welcome to the new thread!!! Awesome lines on your test! When ever you are ready to post your info is fine girl!

Wanna - I hope you like your new OB much better. I had many issues with my first as you girls know and I am really glad I finally decided to switch. Still have my fingers crossed for you hubby!

Hold - Hope the 2nd baby shows up on your next ultrasound! 

Update on me - Have an ultrasound scheduled for this Monday. Can't wait. Bump has doubled in size in the last two weeks. Allergies have been acting up this week and had one day with a migrain for about 24hrs which was really bad. Been getting alot more nassea too.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I'm so excited about your scan! I can't believe you are almost in your second trimester! I hope your allergies ease up.

Does anyone know at how many weeks you can find out the sex?


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Want I'm so excited about your scan! I can't believe you are almost in your second trimester! I hope your allergies ease up.
> 
> Does anyone know at how many weeks you can find out the sex?

Can't wait either. About finding out the sex it's around 16-18weeks. And some friends said to eat a small candy bar or something because it will make the baby move more and make it easier for the ultrasound technician to identify if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I think you can find out the sex between 15-20 weeks. Want is so close!!!


----------



## want2conceive

LotusBlossom said:


> I think you can find out the sex between 15-20 weeks. Want is so close!!!

I know, I'm 14weeks tomorrow. Maybe I'll be able to find out on Monday?


----------



## Lucie73821

Want, I really want to wait until after my beta Monday and us Tuesday before adding my info. 

What's the earliest any of you had a scan? Tuesday I'll be 5 weeks 4 days and just wondering what I can expect to see. 

Good luck Monday want!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna my symptoms are extremely tired and a little nauseous in the afternoon. I get super hungry and then when I eat the food tastes awful. My boobs hurt every morning and I have to sleep in a sports bra. I am showing now I think I started showing around 7 weeks but now I can see the difference. I'm already in maternity clothes. I have one more week of bed rest and I really hope the SCH is gone because I am bored out of my mind. I can't wait to see my twins again! I do have a NT scan on the 14th I hope everything goes well.

I hope the SCH goes away soon hun!! :hugs::hugs: 

Since you are showing are you going to take a bump pic? I would love to see your bump!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, that is great news that your first scan went so well!!! I am so glad that you saw one healthy baby bean growing!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

As far as the sex of the baby I found this info on it...

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/gender-ultrasound.shtml

*This is most commonly done between the 18th and 26th weeks of the pregnancy, but some newer ultrasound technology can determine the baby&#8217;s gender as early as 12 or 13 weeks.*

@Want, so it sounds like depending on the ultrasound machine, you might be able to find out the sex in your next scan!! Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Here is my bump:

https://https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zpsdaec886e.jpg


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie - i did my first ultrasound at 4weeks and saw the heartbeat. 

Wanna - that is awesome. I hope they have a newer machine so I can find out on Monday!

Happy - awesome bump pic! I'll get hubby to post mine later since I don't know his photobucket info.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy 14 weeks want!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, your bump is super cute!!!! You look great!!! :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi ladies, sorry I've been totally MIA! I was busy visiting and things over christmas and have took a while to catch up. Also, I've been SO tired! Love the bump pics! I have only started to show but to others i probably just look like I'm gaining weight! We had a 10 week scan to check everything was looking ok and peanut was waving and doing somersaults, so cute! I have the 12 week scan on Wednesday and can't wait for another peek. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everyone!

Want - GL with your u/s on Monday! Wouldn't be cool if they could tell the gender already?!? 

Happy - Awesome twin bump! I had my hubby take a pic of mine today, but there is still not much to see, though it is just starting to get to the point where people will be wondering. Like Sandoval, it mostly looks like I am just packing on some holiday weight. 

How are you Wanna? 

Lucie - I looked at your lines and they look super dark and awesome! Hopefully you will get to see a heartbeat at your u/s, though sometimes I guess that can take a little longer. Fx for you! 

Sandoval - So glad your little one is looking good! So cool to see them moving and such! 

AFM - I have a u/s on Wednesday. I feel excitement with a twinge of anxiety every time I go in! Just hoping both twins still look good. My fatigue and nausea are starting to get a little better (I think) so I am going to try to do more walking and such. I went on a walk with DH today even though it is super cold and snowy here in Utah. It's hard not to stay curled up inside all the time! I am ready for spring! I'm going to ask my OB on Wednesday if it will be ok for DH and I to go on a road trip to California so I can get some warmth and sunshine. I think this could be our last vacation for a while!


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Want - GL with your u/s on Monday! Wouldn't be cool if they could tell the gender already?!?
> 
> Happy - Awesome twin bump! I had my hubby take a pic of mine today, but there is still not much to see, though it is just starting to get to the point where people will be wondering. Like Sandoval, it mostly looks like I am just packing on some holiday weight.
> 
> How are you Wanna?
> 
> Lucie - I looked at your lines and they look super dark and awesome! Hopefully you will get to see a heartbeat at your u/s, though sometimes I guess that can take a little longer. Fx for you!
> 
> Sandoval - So glad your little one is looking good! So cool to see them moving and such!
> 
> AFM - I have a u/s on Wednesday. I feel excitement with a twinge of anxiety every time I go in! Just hoping both twins still look good. My fatigue and nausea are starting to get a little better (I think) so I am going to try to do more walking and such. I went on a walk with DH today even though it is super cold and snowy here in Utah. It's hard not to stay curled up inside all the time! I am ready for spring! I'm going to ask my OB on Wednesday if it will be ok for DH and I to go on a road trip to California so I can get some warmth and sunshine. I think this could be our last vacation for a while!

Good luck with your upcoming ultrasound!! :thumbup:

I am doing good. Tonight is another quiet night in with DH and some Red Box movies. The staffing agency called me on Friday about a different job than the first one I went into the office for. So I am assuming that either the company wasn't interested in me or changed their mind about hiring a temp. The first job was a part time admin job starting in Feb and lasting 3 months. This new position is a receptionist job starting immediatly after interview and is full time for 3 months Monday through Friday day shift. I wasn't necessarily looking for a full time job and I am not sure if I will have the energy to do a full time position. However the money would be great since we could really use it especially since we have alot to buy for the twins. I was hoping that my energy level will increase once I am out of first Tri, which will be soon. I just hope that this job will be okay with me needing time off for my prenatal appointments. That is another reason why I preferred a part time job, so I can make appointments around the work schedule. Wish me luck with this other job!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

Good Luck with your ultrasound too Whisper!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval I'm glad your baby is doing well. I know what you mean every time you get a scan! Good luck on Wednesday!

Whisper I can't wait to see your bump! California sounds like a great idea. My OB said I couldn't travel during the first trimester so I'm looking forward to the 2nd one so we can get away. 

Wanna good luck on your interview. Everyone says you get your energy back during the second trimester I sure hope so because I am extremely tired. Good luck I hope you get it.

It looks like most of us are having scans next week. I hope everything goes well. I can't wait to hear your updates.


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Happy! I'm still so tired too. Every book or internet site I read says that tiredness should be leaving me by now - well it isn't!! I can't wait to feel the increase in energy that is promised with the 2nd trimester, just hoping it comes soon. I shouldn't moan though as I've had no sickness or nausea at all, just tiredness and heartburn. God luck to all those having scans this week xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, thanks for the good luck wishes!! :flower:

Good luck to all of you ladies with scans coming up!! :thumbup:

I am disappointed to hear that you girls that are almost out of first tri are still feeling so tired...hmmm.. I am hoping you girls will have more energy once you are officially out of first tri... so I can hope to follow in your foot steps since you ladies are ahead of me. :winkwink:

I don't have my next ultrasound until 01/18/2013. I will be about 10 weeks then so it will be pretty neat to see how much more the babies have grown!! On 01/17 I will have the prenatal counseling visit and I wish it wasn't a mandatory thing because I am not totally sure that my health insurance will cover this visit. If not than it will cost me $183.00. :wacko: I think it is a requirement in the state that I live in, because no one else I know that doesn't live in the same state has ever heard of it before. My previous OB would of made me go to it as well, so it is a common thing in this state I guess. 

You girls that are further along than me, have any of you felt the baby move yet?? Do you girls know how early you can feel baby move??


----------



## sandoval_star

I haven't felt anything yet. I've asked friends who have had babies and they all said around 16 weeks for their first baby. If there's 2 in there though, you may feel them earlier I would guess. 

You will notice a huge difference at your 10 week scan Wanna. Dh and I had a scan at 8 weeks then at 10.5 weeks and the baby had changed so much. Also, at the 10.5 week scan the baby was really active and waving its little arms, which is so amazing to see. You'll love it x


----------



## Whisper82

So I am also still feeling pretty tired. I can easily sleep like 10 hours at night! And I'm not a fan of staying up very late. I have always been a night owl till now. I've also heard you can feel movement at about 16 weeks. I am 14 weeks tomorrow, and I don't think I've felt anything yet. I can't wait!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm sorry about the mandatory prenatal screening. I was told about some screening that it was optional. I did choose to do it but I called my insurance to make sure they covered it and I'm glad they do. I've also hear that movement happens around 16 weeks.

Whisper I hope your energy comes back soon. Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## wannabeprego

sandoval_star said:


> I haven't felt anything yet. I've asked friends who have had babies and they all said around 16 weeks for their first baby. If there's 2 in there though, you may feel them earlier I would guess.
> 
> You will notice a huge difference at your 10 week scan Wanna. Dh and I had a scan at 8 weeks then at 10.5 weeks and the baby had changed so much. Also, at the 10.5 week scan the baby was really active and waving its little arms, which is so amazing to see. You'll love it x

Thanks for the info about what your 10 week scan was like!! :thumbup: I am getting excited about it and I can't wait to see the twins moving around in there!!! I just told DH that we should be able to see the twins moving as well since he will be going with me to the next ultrasound!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the info about when I should be able to feel the babies move!!! That is very helpful girls!! :flower:


----------



## Whisper82

So the cat is officially out of the bag...I gave my sister permission to start telling people around our neighborhood (my sister lives a block away from me) and at our church and now everyone knows!!! We were at church today and got tons of congratulations from people. I have been anxious to start talking about my pregnancy because of my fear of something going wrong, but it was really nice to hear tons of support from our friends and neighbors. It's definitely not a secret anymore!!! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

That's great, Whisper! I can't wait to get to that step!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thats great Whisper!! :thumbup:

My family and a couple of my close friends knew I was pregnant right away because they knew that I was doing an IVF cycle. I ended up making a facebook announcement at about 7 weeks by posting my ultrasound twin picture after we saw both twin's heart beats after my first ultrasound. I was going to try to wait until I was out of the First Tri but I was way to excited to keep it a secret anymore. I just felt like if I lost the twins than it wouldn't hurt any less if I didn't make the announcement. Either way it would hurt like hell. I just keep telling myself that the majority of pregnancies end up being healthy ones . Plus I am showing right now and I have looked pregnant since I was about 5 weeks, so it is hard to hide at this point. Although I think everyone has to do what they feel they are most comfortable with!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

Great news Whisper! :)

Line Porn time!!!!


Spoiler
https://i49.tinypic.com/21d4uir.jpg

From Left to Right: Wed AM, Friday AM, Sunday AM test. Love that on today's the control line is super faint!

Had a bit of a scare today. Two different times I had like one little drop of blood after using the restroom. I'm wondering if I may have nicked my cervix with my crinone applicator (sometimes the top leaves a sharp edge). I've had no cramping or anything else. 

I've got my repeat beta tomorrow, so I'll ask the nurse about it when they call with my number. Scan is scheduled for Tuesday afternoon...I can't wait! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Beautiful lines Lucie! I remember how excited I was when my test line was darker than the control line. Good luck tomorrow and on your scan.

AFM, I am counting the days for Thursday to come around! I can't wait for my scan.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay for super dark lines, Lucie!!! :dance:


----------



## want2conceive

Lucie - Yay for really dark lines!

Whisper - Congrat's on getting the news out to everyone. Your sister likes is really good at spreading the news.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I bet everyone is super excited for you! I deleted my Facebook during the ttc phase because I couldn't handle all the baby stuff there and because I just started isolating myself from everyone. Now I'm thinking about getting back on and rejoining the world. :blush:

Lucie - Awesome lines! I bet the blood was because of the crinone applicator. Those things are so annoying! Necessary, but annoying. I was so glad to get done with the crinone. Gl with your upcoming beta and scan! 

Happy - Yay for scan on Thursday! Will you maybe be able to get off bed rest? 

Lotus - what's new with you lately? 

Want - how are you feeling? 

Afm - One weird thing happened yesterday at church when people started hearing our news. My neighbor came up to talk to me and said something I found rather awkward. This is the same neighbor who had a MC about a month ago. She would have had the same due date as me! Anyway, I was already talking to someone else and there were several people around and she said, "Wow, I had heard you guys couldn't have kids." I am not sure how she could have "heard" such a thing as that is not exactly totally true (stictly speaking). Plus, we have never told anyone about our ttc issues (I trust my sister implicitly so I know she hasn't told anyone). I just thought it was a rather odd thing to say to someone you don't know very well in mixed company. Does that seem weird to anyone else?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Whisper82 said:


> Wanna - I bet everyone is super excited for you! I deleted my Facebook during the ttc phase because I couldn't handle all the baby stuff there and because I just started isolating myself from everyone. Now I'm thinking about getting back on and rejoining the world. :blush:
> 
> Lucie - Awesome lines! I bet the blood was because of the crinone applicator. Those things are so annoying! Necessary, but annoying. I was so glad to get done with the crinone. Gl with your upcoming beta and scan!
> 
> Happy - Yay for scan on Thursday! Will you maybe be able to get off bed rest?
> 
> Lotus - what's new with you lately?
> 
> Want - how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm - One weird thing happened yesterday at church when people started hearing our news. My neighbor came up to talk to me and said something I found rather awkward. This is the same neighbor who had a MC about a month ago. She would have had the same due date as me! Anyway, I was already talking to someone else and there were several people around and she said, "Wow, I had heard you guys couldn't have kids." I am not sure how she could have "heard" such a thing as that is not exactly totally true (stictly speaking). Plus, we have never told anyone about our ttc issues (I trust my sister implicitly so I know she hasn't told anyone). I just thought it was a rather odd thing to say to someone you don't know very well in mixed company. Does that seem weird to anyone else?

Ummm... Yes! That is incredibly insensitive and rude! What is wrong with people? Regardless of whether that was the truth or not (clearly it is not), why would she think that is an appropriate thing to say to anyone? :dohh: 

AFM: I'm going for a repeat beta tomorrow and then hoping to schedule an ultrasound for Fri afternoon as it's the only time in the next 2 weeks that my husband will be available to attend. :( I've been extremely lucky that he has been around for this whole IVF process, but I guess I've gotten spoiled now because I want him to be around for everything. I think I mentioned before that he is in the military. I'm actually planning to move to AZ for 3 months while he deploys so his parents can help this pregnant girl with 2- 100 lb dogs. :winkwink: Thank goodness they are cool with me staying with them even though they are unaware of the pregnancy so far... We're planning to tell family after hearing the heartbeat. My family is very aware of how long we've been ttc, but his family does not know. We haven't told any of them about doing IVF. They are all going to be quite surprised, I think. After the 3 months, we'll be moving to the east coast. It's sad to leave Hawaii, but I'm looking forward to better food choices and more affordable EVERYTHING. :winkwink:


----------



## Lucie73821

Whisper, that was a horrible thing that lady said to you. I don't understand why some people don't think about what they say before they say it.

I had someone come up to me the first day of school a few years ago and say "Oh, you're expecting!" (I was wearing a new dress I thought I looked pretty good in, obviously she thought something different). She was obviously embarassed and should have stopped there. But no, then she says "Oh, I really wish you were pregnant by now (dh and I had just celebrated our 1 year wedding anniversary)." Really lady??????? 

So had my repeat beta today. Last Monday's number was 99, and today's was 1,869!!!:happydance:

Now I hope the us tomorrow goes well!


Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper that was very rude. It sounds like a bit of jealousy and bitterness. Don't pay attention to her people assume that because you have no kids you can't have any. I'm glad everyone else was happy about your pregnancy.

Lotus good luck on Friday! You'll will fall in love when you get to see your baby. Good luck with the move. I'm glad you will have some help with your dogs and your pregnancy while your husband is away.

Lucie :happydance: on your beta! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## want2conceive

Hi ladies, Ultrasound went great and the baby is sooooo big. His feet look so cute. Yes his(maybe but they will confirm for sure on next scan). I did see a little pecker though so pretty sure it's a boy. Will get Hubby to post pics soon. Meanwhile, here is my bump.

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/IMG_4870_zps49690a64.jpg


----------



## Lucie73821

Cute bump want!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I agree with the other girls and think that was very rude of that lady to say that, I suppose she is jealous since she lost her pregnancy and you are pregnant now. I would just ignore the comment and try to avoid her in the future. Don't let her spoil your happy celebration and announcement. :hugs::hugs:

When I did the Facebook pregnancy announcement I talked about out LTTC journey and how we had been trying for 3 years, and how we went through surgery and fertility treatments to get where we are now. I know that a few people on my friend list are having problems TTC and I think it could give them hope. Everyone was very excited for us and everyone was very nice on facebook with the comments that they left. :thumbup:

@Lucie, those are great looking lines hun, they are getting darker!!! :thumbup: Good luck with your scan tomorrow. :dust::dust:

@Lotus, good luck with your next beta and upcoming ultrasound!! :dust::dust: I hope the move goes smooth and I am glad that you have family to help you out well DH is away!!! :thumbup:

@Want, you have a super cute bump!!! :winkwink: 
Your scan you had sounds really neat!!! How exciting that you think it is a boy!!! I am sure that your DH is looking forward to having a son!!! :happydance: My DH would be over the moon if my twins were both boys!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that's a beautiful bump! How exciting that you might have a boy. When is your next scan?

Wanna DH would be over the moon if we had two boys. I voted one of each on your poll. Good thing you have frosties. Are you planning on having more kids after the twins?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Want that's a beautiful bump! How exciting that you might have a boy. When is your next scan?
> 
> Wanna DH would be over the moon if we had two boys. I voted one of each on your poll. Good thing you have frosties. Are you planning on having more kids after the twins?

I think whether or not we have anymore will depend on the sex of the babies, if we have one of each than I might just be happy with the two. However if they were the same sex than we would be more likely to use our frosties to see if we could have one of the opposite sex. Although I can't say that this will be 100% the case. The other aspect is our finances and how my L&D goes, also how well I am able to manage and keep up with two kids. So my experience with everything and time will tell what we will do next. I definatly want to keep our frosties for a couple of years before we make a definate choice.

How about you? Are you thinking you will want more after you have your twins?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I really want three kids of my own. I think if we have one of each I might be able to convince DH to do one more transfer but only one embryo. If we have two of the same sex then yes I would try one more time. But I would want to do it right away since I'm 36 already. Everyone tells me it's harder with twins but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie - Grats on your beta! Gl with your scan - you'll be over the moon to see your baby. 

Lotus - I hope you get to do your scan on Friday so your DH can come. Are you excited to move? Do you like the East coast? 

Want - awesome bump cycle buddy! How cool that you can already see its a boy! So excited for you. :happydance:

Wanna - I think it is super cool you have been open about your LTTC journey with others. So many people, at least where I live, are so quiet about infertility issues. I think a lot of people feel a lot of shame about it. I wish I had known someone who was willing to talk about it when I was going through this. You can do a lot of good by sharing your story. 

AFM - Ugh I have had a tough people week. Maybe I should just crawl in a hole. :wacko: Some of you might recall that about a week ago my mom had a talk with me about how I haven't given much attention to my new great nephew. So, like an idiot, I decided to get some feedback on the issue from one of my sisters. She basically confirmed that my family all think it is super weird and concerning that I have not been giving the new baby attention. And that everyone has felt that my emotions have been really out of control over the past year. Sigh. :dohh: Now I am trying to figure out what to do about it. If everyone thinks this, it must be me that has a problem right? I am considering having a heart to heart with the baby's parents or maybe just pretending that I am super excited to see the baby next time it is around. I am probably also going to look into seeing a mental health therapist that specializes in infertility issues. SO tired of family drama. Any advice?


----------



## want2conceive

thx ladies for the compliments on my bump. I'm sure your bumps are all just as cute.

DH and I are really tired but I wil get him to post our new ultrasound pice sometime this week.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Whisper82 said:


> Lotus - I hope you get to do your scan on Friday so your DH can come. Are you excited to move? Do you like the East coast?
> 
> AFM - Ugh I have had a tough people week. Maybe I should just crawl in a hole. :wacko: Some of you might recall that about a week ago my mom had a talk with me about how I haven't given much attention to my new great nephew. So, like an idiot, I decided to get some feedback on the issue from one of my sisters. She basically confirmed that my family all think it is super weird and concerning that I have not been giving the new baby attention. And that everyone has felt that my emotions have been really out of control over the past year. Sigh. :dohh: Now I am trying to figure out what to do about it. If everyone thinks this, it must be me that has a problem right? I am considering having a heart to heart with the baby's parents or maybe just pretending that I am super excited to see the baby next time it is around. I am probably also going to look into seeing a mental health therapist that specializes in infertility issues. SO tired of family drama. Any advice?

I think it's hard for people to understand what you have been going through and may be taking things personally when it has nothing to do with them. I'm sorry they are not more understanding. :hugs: Speaking to a therapist may be a good idea to deal with this situation. He or she will be able to give you an objective view and probably offer ways to reduce the family drama. 

Thank you! I'm really hoping we can schedule it for Friday. Fingers crossed. The move is bittersweet. I love Hawaii and I'll be leaving all my friends. There are perks to moving to the east coast, though. It's way cheaper and closer to family. I'm not much of a cold-weather girl. :winkwink: It should be interesting.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I agree with Lotus. Infertility is a hard subject and not everyone understands it. I have stayed away from my nieces during this whole process. I guess a little bitter that my second niece was an accident and here I am spent all of our savings in order to get a baby. Don't blame yourself for this. Maybe you should talk to the parents they might be more understanding. I hope everything resolves soon.


----------



## sandoval_star

@want, what a great bump pic! You really have popped! Congrats on having a boy, that's amazing news :hugs:

@whisper, everyone deals with infertility in their own way and until you have gone through it, you can't understand how it impacts every aspect of your life. I know your family are probably just worried about you and have pointed out the issues they see, however if keeping your distance emotionally from a baby while you were going through your issues was your way to deal with it, then I think you have nothing to worry about. They will probably see a big difference in you over time now x


----------



## michelle01

Want - Super cute bump :)

Whisper - I am so sorry you are having such a hard time with family; some people really just do not understand what we go through. I hope a therapist can help shed some light on this situation and hopefully it will help get things worked out with everyone.

Lucie - HUGE CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks for your support everyone! Sometimes I just need someone to talk to. DH is a super good support, but he _is_ a man afterall. I don't think he always totally gets girly/emotional stuff as well as a woman might. Anyway, I got myself a therapy appointment scheduled! I am actually totally stoked. I think it will be so nice to be able to talk about stuff that is bugging me in an objective environment. Plus, I am feeling some urgency to get this family stuff worked through in my own head before the babies come. I just want to be as grounded and prepared as possible when they come as I already know life will be turned upside down. I really appreciate all of the advice from you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey ladies, I got some devastating news today. My repeat beta showed that the pregnancy won't continue. I am going to see the Dr this afternoon and then I don't know what we will do. I am more than upset. :cry: Please remove me from the first post. Thank you.


----------



## Lucie73821

Got bad news as well. Scan showed nothing in the uterus. Dr. unsure if it is a miscarriage or ectopic. I'm to go for more bloodwork tomorrow. Dh and I are heartbroken.


----------



## babyhope2011

I'm so sorry lucie, I know it's so hard to to deal wiv sending hugs to u x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm so sorry Lotus and Lucie. Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Lucie and Lotus - So sorry. I posted a lengthier reply for you both on the other thread. Just want to make sure you both know how sorry I am. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry for your losses Lotus and Lucie. I hope you both are able to take time to heal xx :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey ladies, I got some devastating news today. My repeat beta showed that the pregnancy won't continue. I am going to see the Dr this afternoon and then I don't know what we will do. I am more than upset. :cry: Please remove me from the first post. Thank you.

Awww, I am so very sorry Lotus!!!! My heart breaks for you hun!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/BigHugsBBAppleSeason.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

Lucie73821 said:


> Got bad news as well. Scan showed nothing in the uterus. Dr. unsure if it is a miscarriage or ectopic. I'm to go for more bloodwork tomorrow. Dh and I are heartbroken.

I am so very sorry Lucie!!!! My heart goes out to you hun!!!! Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss323/Euler5853/Hugs/unknown4444.gif


----------



## holdontohope

I'm so sorry luice and lotus :hugs: :hug:


----------



## holdontohope

I just wanted to ask for some prayers please. I am having red spotting and some pain. Please pray for my baby :hugs: :(


----------



## Lucie73821

Praying for you hold.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Praying for you hold. I hope it's just normal spotting.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wish me luck ladies. One more hour for my scan!


----------



## Whisper82

Praying Hold! Hope everything is ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - GL with your scan!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well the SCH is still there but it's smaller. I'm going to stay on bed rest for two more weeks. I got to see my babies moving around. They are looking more like little people now. I have one more scan on Monday which is for the NT. overall everything is looking good.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Sorry your SCH is still there and more bed rest. So awesome you got to see them moving around ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Glad your twins are doing well! Sorry you have to stay on bedrest, but it's good to know the SCH is getting smaller. :hugs:

I also had a scan yesterday. DH and I got to the doctor's office and they put us in a room without a u/s machine, so I was kind of bummed thinking we wouldn't get a scan. But then the OB came in and said he really wanted to check for both heartbeats so we got to see the babies again! I was so excited. Both twins are looking good! 


Spoiler



Also, a couple of days ago, I got up all my courage and called the parents of the new baby in my family to find out if they were actually offended by my lack of involvement with their baby over the past few months. I was bawling my eyes out when the father told me that they have never been hurt or offended for even a second! He was so kind and compassionate and said they cannot imagine what my DH and I have been going through with our infertility problems. He said that he knows I am a good person and that I can take my time to get better and get to know their baby. :cry: I have been feeling so relieved since then and so touched to finally feel some true compassion from a family member. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - YAY for seeing the babies :) And how awesome that things went with your phone call; that has to make you feel better ;) And how nice of him to say the things he did, sounds like he really feels for what you have been through!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Happy! I'm so glad you got to see your babies. I'm sorry you will have to continue with the best rest, though. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hoping that everything will be okay with you and your baby!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs:

@Happy, I am glad that your scan went so well and that the babies are growing strong and healthy!!:thumbup: I am sorry you are stuck on bedrest still. :hugs::hugs: Hopefully since the SCH is smaller it won't be long before it is completely gone!!:hugs::hugs:

@Whisper I am so glad that you got to see the babies and they are doing really great!!:thumbup: Thanks for sharing your scan picture, that is really so amazing how much the twins have grown!!!:happydance: I am so happy that you talked to your family member about your feelings andthat the air has been cleared. Your family members sound very understanding and it sounds like everything is going to work out just fine between you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you so much for all the prayers :hugs:

It's been a very long and exhausting day! I ended up seeing the OB, getting bloods and was sent to an imaging place for an u/s. 

The second sac is gone. They think that is what the bleed was because they couldnt find any other reason for it. And they called it Vanishing Twin Syndrome. My ovaries are still to large for my body and not sure what's gonna happen with that. I have been told to take it very easy. 

This is my baby:cloud9: Saw and listened to baby's heartbeat :)It was amazing! Came home with 4 different pictures!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm glad you were able to talk to the parents. I love your baby pics! How often are you seeing your OB?

Hold I'm so glad your baby is doing well. Isn't it amazing to hear the heartbeat? I'm sorry about the vanishing twin. I hope your ovaries go back to normal size soon.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## want2conceive

Lotus & Lucie- So sorry to both your losses. Know that we are all here for you girls. Big, big Hugs to both of you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hold - So sorry about the twin. Thoughts are with you but remember you still have one in the oven so keep the stress down hun. :hugs:

Whisper - Awesome pics hun! They have grown so much! Glad you were able to work out your family stuff and get that off your shoulder.

Happy - Sorry about more bed rest. Whatever is best for the babies though.

Sweet - Where are you??? Hope you are doing ok. Haven't heard from you in awhile. Getting worried hun.

Michelle, Wanna & Sandoval - Hope you ladies are ok? When are your next scans?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I just found this thread! I wondered where everyone was posting. Can I join? Here's my info:
Age 46
How long TTC: 10 years
This was IVF#4
Eggs Retrieved 11
Eggs Fertilized 10
Days between ER and ET 5
How many :cold: I have 1
Day I got my BFP Dec 7th
Number of First Beta: 354
Number of Second Beta: 1254
Number of babies: 1
Due Date: August 16th


----------



## want2conceive

Of course you can join. Welcome aboard Chase! I will add your info to 1st post later today when I get home.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Chase!

hold - Again, so happy for you ;)

want - My first OB appt is the 21st, seems like it is taking F.O.R.E.V.E.R to get to this day ;) Hope all is good with you!


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Whisper I'm glad you were able to talk to the parents. I love your baby pics! How often are you seeing your OB?
> 
> Hold I'm so glad your baby is doing well. Isn't it amazing to hear the heartbeat? I'm sorry about the vanishing twin. I hope your ovaries go back to normal size soon.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

Happy - I am seeing my OB every four weeks. So I go back in four weeks, and I also have my 20 week u/s six weeks from now. I was wondering how your twins are comparing in size? One of mine measured 14 weeks one day (about where it should be) and the other was 14 weeks six days! Whoa. One has seemed to always seemed to measure a bit bigger than the other, though I'm not even sure it is always the same one. :) 

Hold - Sorry about the vanishing twin, but so glad your baby is looking good! Hope the bleeding has all stopped and that you can relax and enjoy now!

Chase - Welcome! So glad to have you join us! 

Michelle - 10 more days now! I always feel like 10 days feels so much shorter than two weeks. 10 days is doable. ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Oh! And by the way, I think I am finally starting to get my energy back! I was able to really start the process of dejunking our house yesterday so things will be nice and organized for our new life with babies. Also, I haven't been nauseous for a few days and my appetite is starting to improve. :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Chase!

Whisper the OB said I'll be seeing him every 4 weeks but I'm being referred to a specialist in high risk pregnancy due to my age and the twins and he said I will probably be seeing the specialist every two weeks until I'm 28 weeks. My twins measured exactly the same 12w0d. They have been measuring the same every time. I'm so glad you are getting your energy back I can't wait to have mine back. I lost 3 pounds and the dr said it was normal but I needed to eat more. I have my NT scan on Monday. I hope everything comes out good.


----------



## sandoval_star

Whisper, what a lovely phone call with the Father of the baby. Exactly what you needed :hugs:

Holdontohope, my best friend experienced vanishing twin syndrome. She said it's actually very common and most people don't even realise they were carrying twins until the ultrasound shows the vanishing twin. My friend went on to have a very healthy pregnancy and baby - I know you will too x

Welcome Chase!

I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and they've moved my due date to 26th July. So I'm finally 12 weeks today woo!! I feel like it's definitely a milestone I've been waiting for. Our baby looked perfect and is developing as it should. My tummy is also getting much rounder although still not obviously pregnant. Hope you are all well x


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you everyone!!! :hug: 

I am just beyond excited to have 1 baby that is measuring correctly with a good heartbeat:cloud9: I couldn't have asked for a better outcome! I am going to be the best single mom I can possibly be to my miracle baby and my family is going to spoil he/she rotten :) I can't wait!!


----------



## holdontohope

Welcome Chase :hi: 

You girls are discussing doctors visits... Were you seen more early on then every 4 weeks? Next week I see FS on Tuesday for another u/s and it will be my last appt with him. Then I see OB again on Thursday. As of this morning I have basically put on light bed rest.. Not allowed to do much at all due to my ovaries. Quite a scary situation it has turned out to be.. But all is worth it. Only plus side is I will be getting more scans because of it!


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - I know what you mean but it will be here before you know it.

Sand - Congrat's on 12weeks hun! :happydance:

Hold - I have been to appointments in less then 4weeks time but I have to I think because of my age.

Happy - GL with your NT scan on Monday hun!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, my next ultrasound is this coming Friday on 01/18 and I have a prenatal counseling appointment the day before that on 01/17. I am excited about my next ultrasound because I have been told that at 10 weeks the babies will have grown alot and that they can move their arms and legs, and they will be moving around alot. DH was able to get off from work so he will be able to go with me to both appointments so that will be really nice as well!! :thumbup: 

@Hold, I am so glad that everything looks alright with your baby and that you got to see the heart beat !!! :happydance: I am sorry about the vanishing twin though. :hugs:

@Chase, Welcome to the group!!!! :flower:

@Whisper, that is great that your energy is returing so you can be productive and get stuff done!! :thumbup: I think my energy level is improving as well although I am not back to 100% yet, but I think I am getting there!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm sorry that your ovaries are still enlarged. I hope the swelling goes down soon. Im glad you get to see your baby sooner.

Wanna good luck on your scan. Yes you get to see your babies move around its so beautiful.

Sandoval I'm glad your baby is doing fine. Yay to 12 weeks! It has been a long road.


----------



## wannabeprego

I made my first baby purchases yesterday, I bought some super cute baby stuff at really great prices!!! I posted pics and the details in my journal if anyone wants to take a peek!! :winkwink: The link to my journal is in my signature!!! :thumbup:

I also bought an Angel Sounds doppler so that I can hear the twins heart beats!! The one I bought was pretty neat because it can record the sounds to my computer so I can share them with friends and family. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies are having a wonderful weekend!!!!:flower:

https://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab228/chivasgirls/week_end/weekend_flower.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna those are really cute. I've been thinking about a Doppler I just haven't really research it. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## want2conceive

wanna - Your next ultrasound is on my anniversary! Also, had a couple questions about the angel sounds doppler you bought. Is the heartbeat sound simular to the one from an ultrasound or is it much clearer? And how much did it cost?


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> wanna - Your next ultrasound is on my anniversary! Also, had a couple questions about the angel sounds doppler you bought. Is the heartbeat sound simular to the one from an ultrasound or is it much clearer? And how much did it cost?

Happy Anniversary Want!!!! :flower:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/bb43f532.gif

This is a link to the Angel Sounds Doppler I got. I got mine off of Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Jumper-Prena...097726&sr=8-11&keywords=doppler+fetal+monitor

I haven't gotten it in the mail yet, so I can't give you my opinion on whether I like it or not yet, but one of my friends on the boards says she has it and it worked good for her and it got good reviews so hopefully it will be good!! :thumbup: I like that DH can listen with me because it comes with 2 head sets and that I can record the sounds to my computer and share it with family and friends!! :thumbup:

@Happy, I will be sure to let you girls know how I like the doppler once I get it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> wanna - Your next ultrasound is on my anniversary! Also, had a couple questions about the angel sounds doppler you bought. Is the heartbeat sound simular to the one from an ultrasound or is it much clearer? And how much did it cost?
> 
> Happy Anniversary Want!!!! :flower:
> 
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/bb43f532.gif
> 
> This is a link to the Angel Sounds Doppler I got. I got mine off of Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jumper-Prena...097726&sr=8-11&keywords=doppler+fetal+monitor
> 
> I haven't gotten it in the mail yet, so I can't give you my opinion on whether I like it or not yet, but one of my friends on the boards says she has it and it worked good for her and it got good reviews so hopefully it will be good!! :thumbup: I like that DH can listen with me because it comes with 2 head sets and that I can record the sounds to my computer and share it with family and friends!! :thumbup:
> 
> @Happy, I will be sure to let you girls know how I like the doppler once I get it!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks for the Anniv. wishes! Let me know after you use the doppler on the pros and cons.


----------



## wannabeprego

*Quick question girls*, For those of you that were on the vaginal progesterone cream inserts how long did you have to stay on them. Was it 10 weeks or 12 weeks? I was just wondering becausemy fertility office said until 10 weeks and the other OB I was seeing said 12 weeks. The progesterone costs me about $208.00 so if I can stop at 10 weeks and not buy another box I would prefer that. :shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I was told to stop at 10 weeks and I stopped a few days before. I'm glad they stopped me by 10 weeks because it costing me $137 per week.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna I was told to stop at 10 weeks and I stopped a few days before. I'm glad they stopped me by 10 weeks because it costing me $137 per week.

Thanks for the info hun. I think I will double check with the fertility office and if they are still saying it is okay I will stop at 10 weeks than go ahead and do so. It would be nice to save my $208.00 bucks if I can avoid getting another box of the progesterone cream. :thumbup:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I'm not exactly sure what meds Reba was taking, but they had her cut the dosage in half for weeks 8 & 9 and then half again for weeks 10 & 11. I was happy because it saved me $


----------



## sandoval_star

How is everyone doing? For the past 3 days I have had the worst headache ever! I have been reluctant to take anything for it, but last night gave in and took 2 paracetemol as my doctor said this would be fine. It didn't even do anything, headache STILL here! Have any of you experienced headaches since becoming pregnant? I did around 7 weeks but since then, nothing. I'm drinking loads of water and hoping it shifts on its own :nope:

Wow, those suppositories are really expensive! I did a hcg booster injection for early pregnancy support, something to do with my protocol not needing progesterone support. So glad I didn't need to fork out for suppositories - ivf is so expensive!! (but worth it) :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

I have a question for you girls... 

How long did everyone spot for?? 

I woke up to spotting/light bleeding again but this time it is dark brown not red. It freaks me the f*ck out!! Sorry for the language, but seriously I hate it!! Makes me panic :( 

I have an appt with FS tomorrow and another u/s. Last week at the u/s I also had a pelvic exam and was told cervix is closed. I was placed on light bed rest which I have obeyed by. Is it possible the bleeding is from the follicles sacs rupturing?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval I'm sorry about the headache I've experience a few but they only last a few hours. I don't take anything for them I usually just take a nap.

Has anyone experienced dry skin around their belly button? I am extremely dry. I was told is due to my skin stretching.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I spotted last week for only a day. It was dark color I called the dr and he said it was normal for me since I have the SCH and not to worry unless I was over flowing my pad. Was your u/s a vaginal one?


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hold I spotted last week for only a day. It was dark color I called the dr and he said it was normal for me since I have the SCH and not to worry unless I was over flowing my pad. Was your u/s a vaginal one?

Yea. I had an internal ultrasound last week on Thursday. I had brown spotting 1 week after trasfer for about a week. Then nothing until wed middle of the night last week which was bright red and scary. Then u/s the following day showed baby was good and they couldn't find a source for the bleeding. Thought it was caused from second sac being gone. 

Then nothing until this morning when I woke up. Went to the bathroom and brown blood was in the toilet. It also looked like speckles of brown blood on the bottom of the toilet and when I whipped more and more. Now it has slowed again and nothing on pad or toilet paper :shrug: I am a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

You poor thing, no wonder you're worried. The good thing is that you've been able to get checked out and baby is doing well. I have a friend that spotted brown and red throughout her whole pregnancy and they could never determine an exact cause for it. Baby was born big and healthy! I know it must be worrying, but hopefully it will slow and go away completely. Just keep asking for checks to be done on baby to put your mind at rest x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I have had brown spotting every day now for weeks. I don't know if you remember but it started out at first with watery red blood spotting and than it turned to the dark brown the next day and has been there ever since. It started around 6 weeks. I don't know if you remember when this happened because I was freaking out on the IVF thread. The same day the spotting started I went and had HCG bloods done and they came back super high, and the next day I went for an ultrasound and everything looked great with the twins, and we saw the two heart beats. So I have had the spotting for a while now and my DR told me it is normal and it will probably last a while. My Dr wasn't worried at all, and thinks it is from a blood clot or a hematoma in there. Or possible embryo #3 that I put in since it didn't make it so it could of been from that as well. 

I was scared for a while when this was happening as well, but I am used to it now. Honestly as long it is light spotting and dark brown, which is old dried blood than try not to let it scare you. If you have heavy cramping and the blood gets heavy and is red blood enough to soak through a pad than that is a cause for worry. You should try to relax, get plenty of rest and take it easy well you are spotting and no heavy lifting. 

I can't wait for the spotting to stop either and I hate it as well, so I can understand where you are coming froml!!! I don't know if you are on the vaginal cream progesterone, but if you are than with the spotting it will be normal if you see brown chunks of the progesterone coming out in the shower or when you use the bathroom. The progesterone is like a paper machet type material although there is no smell to it at all. Sorry if this is gross, but I wanted you to know that if thishappend to you that it is normal hun. The progesterone changes whatever color your spotting is and gets all clumpy in there.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I was also told to stop the progesterone cream inserts at 10 weeks. I was a little worried something would go wrong after stopping them, but no problems. 

Sandoval - Sorry about the headaches. I've had a few as well and have been taking acetaminophen (I think it is the same thing as paracetemol) which my doc said was safe for pregnancy. I think mine are caused partially by inflamed sinuses. Hope your headaches go away soon!

Hold - Sorry you are going through the spotting. I would be feeling EXACTLY the same way if it were me. I am still paranoid every time I go to the bathroom and always checking for spots. It is totally understandable why you would be anxious, scared, paniced, and even mad.There have been a lot of ladies on here who have experienced spotting and gone on to have healthy pregnancies. Praying for you that the spotting stops and that your baby grows healthy and strong. :hugs::hugs: 

Wanna - Sorry you are also continuing to have spotting! How unnerving! Hope it stops soon for you as well. :hugs:

AFM - I am an orange today! Or, technically, two oranges! My bump is getting a little bigger; maybe I will have DH take a picture of it tonight. I went to my first therapy appointment today, and it was so helpful. I bawled the whole time, but I got some supportive feedback and validation from the therapist. It is such a relief to have someone validate that I am not crazy and that infertility is a traumatic event that can take time to heal from! I am going back next week and I think this could help me to move forward and make this transition in a healthy way. :happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

I have fruit envy whisper! There are certain fruits on the ticker that I'm always dying to get to. Early in pregnancy I couldn't wait to be a raspberry, then it was a lime, now I'm focussed on becoming an orange lol! There are just some fruits that stand out and show good progression I think. After the orange I'm eyeing up the banana! Whatever makes the time go faster I suppose lol x

Good for you attending the therapy, I'm sure you will find some healing from it x


----------



## Whisper82

LOL Sandoval...I know how that goes! I am thinking it would be cool to be a mango...at least I think that's a mango a few weeks down the line. :haha:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

sandoval_star said:


> . After the orange I'm eyeing up the banana!

Eyeing the banana was got you this way, wasn't it? :rofl:


----------



## Whisper82

ChaseThisLite said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> . After the orange I'm eyeing up the banana!
> 
> Eyeing the banana was got you this way, wasn't it? :rofl:Click to expand...

Very funny Chase....:winkwink: :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay whisper you are an orange!

AFM, I got back from my NT scan. Everything went well the babies are doing good. I'll post pics later. My Dr will get the results and he will review them next month. Has anyone hear of genetic counseling? I have an appt on Friday.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I did genetic counseling but that was when I was matched with my egg donor. Not sure why they would do it after the fact.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I am so glad that your counseling appointment was so helpful!!! That is really great hun and it sounds like you have had some realizations already from just the one appointment!! :thumbup: Congrats on being an orange!!! :happydance:

@Happy, try using vaseline on the dry patches of skin on your belly. I have really weird dry skin on my chest and I have to put vaseline on it because of how dry and chapped it gets. It started during this pregnancy and was never a problem before I was prego.

I dont know much about the genetic counseling, but I am wondering if it is because you are over 35 and at increased risk for genetic issues??? I would suggest googling it to see what info you can find out about it. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## wannabeprego

I just bought two of these Halloween outfits and they were half priced on clearance. They were perfect size for the twins since they will be here a couple of months before Halloween comes. They are just too cute!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DP0830201219364110M_zpsca0c1324.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChaseThisLite said:


> I did genetic counseling but that was when I was matched with my egg donor. Not sure why they would do it after the fact.

We did a full genetic testing before IVF and we had no issues. I dunno why they want us to do one!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> @Whisper, I am so glad that your counseling appointment was so helpful!!! That is really great hun and it sounds like you have had some realizations already from just the one appointment!! :thumbup: Congrats on being an orange!!! :happydance:
> 
> @Happy, try using vaseline on the dry patches of skin on your belly. I have really weird dry skin on my chest and I have to put vaseline on it because of how dry and chapped it gets. It started during this pregnancy and was never a problem before I was prego.
> 
> I dont know much about the genetic counseling, but I am wondering if it is because you are over 35 and at increased risk for genetic issues??? I would suggest googling it to see what info you can find out about it. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Thanks for the Vaseline tip. I will try it! Yes it must be because I'm over 35 but I think it's a little late. I don't know if I'll have it done.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Whisper, I am so glad that your counseling appointment was so helpful!!! That is really great hun and it sounds like you have had some realizations already from just the one appointment!! :thumbup: Congrats on being an orange!!! :happydance:
> 
> @Happy, try using vaseline on the dry patches of skin on your belly. I have really weird dry skin on my chest and I have to put vaseline on it because of how dry and chapped it gets. It started during this pregnancy and was never a problem before I was prego.
> 
> I dont know much about the genetic counseling, but I am wondering if it is because you are over 35 and at increased risk for genetic issues??? I would suggest googling it to see what info you can find out about it. Sorry I can't be of more help.
> 
> Thanks for the Vaseline tip. I will try it! Yes it must be because I'm over 35 but I think it's a little late. I don't know if I'll have it done.Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with you. Unless they were to see something that doesn't look good on the ultrasound which would be a cause for concern and require additional testing, otherwise I wouldn't want to do any unecessary testing either. :nope:


----------



## Whisper82

We were asked if we want to do genetic testing on the babies and we declined because the stuff they typically test for is not anything that you can do anything about and we are for sure keeping these babies no matter what! Plus, I personally don't know that I want to spend my whole pregnancy worrying about possible genetic conditions. We'll cross that bridge if it happens!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you everyone. We've decided not to have the counseling done.


----------



## sandoval_star

ChaseThisLite said:


> sandoval_star said:
> 
> 
> . After the orange I'm eyeing up the banana!
> 
> Eyeing the banana was got you this way, wasn't it? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

I got my Angel Sounds doppler in the mail today and I just tried it out. I noticed on the back of the box it said the earliest you can use it is like 14 weeks and up, but I still tried it out anyways. I think I could hear both babies heart beats because I found one heartbeat on my far left side and one on my far right side like right above my bikini line. I thought the heart beats would sound faster, so I am wondering if I was just confused about what I was hearing and if it was actually my own heart beat. Hmmm... :shrug: When DH gets home I will have him listen too and feel my pulse to see if the heart beats sound different than my pulse, I suppose that is a good way to figure out which is which??:shrug:

The Angel Sounds doppler i ordered has 2 places for head phones so DH can listen as well. it has an additional cable, but I have no idea how I would be able to record the sound to my computer yet. I am going to have to ask DH if he can figure out how to do that, because I have no clue??? :shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I hope you are able to record their heartbeats. How exciting I can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## wannabeprego

I tried my angel sounds doppler again later and had DH listen and I think we probably found the heart beats of at least one, maybe even the two. This time I found the heart beats up higher on my belly closer to my belly button, one heart beat sound was on the left side and one on the right, it sounded like a quick swishing sound or like a horse breathing hard. DH took my pulse and he said it seemed a little faster then mine, so I think it was it, although once again I am not 100% sure.:shrug: i also could hear what I think was movement , like a scuffling around in there. I can feel movement every now and than and I have for the last several days now

It is early though of course since I am not the recommended 13 weeks to use the angel sounds doppler, and I will be 10 weeks tomorrow. So i imagine as I get further alog it will be easier to know for sure what I am listening to.

So in conclusion I think the angel sounds one seems okay since it is working for me. I just think it would be worth it to spend a little bit more money and get the sonoline B once since it shows the heart rate and everything so if i could go back and do it again I would of gotten the other one. I found out about the sonoline B brand by watching you tube videos of ladies using that brand of doppler and it was really awesome. The angel sounds one doesn't display the heart rate ofthe baby at all and the sonoline B one has a digital display that shows the babys heart rate number, it also has a speaker so yuo can hear the sound without head phones. I haven't had DH try hooking it to the computer yet to see if we can record the soundso I can share it, but once I do I will do an update and hopefully I can share the sound so you guys can hear it as well. :thumbup:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

So Reba messaged me today to say she had to buy maternity pants! Seems that her tummy is extra sensitive and the bump is pushing her regular pants out and making her uncomfortable. Yet another signpost - things seem to be happening faster than I keep expecting them to, but that is not a complaint!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm glad you got to hear the heartbeats. I'm sure once you get further along you will be able to hear them even better.

Chase that's so good! Maternity clothes are the best. You want the baby to be comfortable.


----------



## michelle01

Chase - Yep agree with Happy, maternity clothes make things so much more comfortable! I started wearing some of mine; at least the jeans. I think with having your second child, your bump/tummy starts sticking out more and sooner. I don't even think I started showing with my first until I was 4 months and here I am almost 10 weeks and showing a little!

Hope everyone else is doing good! Sorry I have been MIA; been sick and just starting to feel better today. Haven't had much energy to do much at all, but gonna push through today and even try to workout.


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - That is a good sign! Means your little guy is growing. 

Michelle - Sorry you've been sick. I was sick a couple weeks ago and it was way worse than usual because of the MS. No wonder we haven't seen you around! Glad you are feeling better and good for you working out!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Whisper :) Yea, it is has been hard to concentrate or do anything for the past week and a half feeling so crappy! I made it through my workout and glad that I did; hopefully my energy will be better today. I really thought the cold was draining me, but I forgot how tired you get during the first 12 weeks. I have been lucky that my MS has been so minor this time around too; once in awhile I get nauseated, but it really isn't that bad, thank goodness! How are you doing?


----------



## Whisper82

I am doing good! My energy seems to be back to normal and I am enjoying eating food again. I just think the hormones are making my emotions a little more whacked out than usual at times. Sometimes I get all teary over the stupidest things. Other than that, everything is going pretty well. You even inspired me to do a little light exercise on the eliptical today!


----------



## michelle01

Glad I inspired you ;) After my workout I was hoping for a ton more energy, instead I got a horrible headache :growlmad: I took one tylenol, so hoping that helps a little. And I am having on and off cramping; I just hope that is normal and nothing to freak about!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm sorry you have been sick. The first 12 weeks is exhausted enough and then to add being sick. I'm glad you were able to exercise sorry for the headache.


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - I think the cramping is normal. I had some in the first tri that felt sort of like AF coming. Only a few more days till your OB appointment! I'm guessing they'll do a scan?


----------



## michelle01

I hope so Whisper! I would assume so because I think they would consider me high risk at 39 and the fact it took 3 IVF cycles to get pg. The cramping is strange; it seems to be more of this uncomfortable feeling and especially after I eat, it just feels odd. I am hoping it is just my stomach stretching as I have a small bump now that came out of nowhere!

4 more days and counting till my appt :)


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks for all the advice the other day!! :hugs: 

On Tuesday I ended up in the hospital emergency room for bleeding, pain, dizziness and nausea. They contacted my OB, ordered an ultrasound, blood work and a pelvic exam to make sure my cervix was closed. 

The ultrasound showed my healthy little baby with its heart beating away:cloud9: Heartbeat was 140bpm. A very emotional moment! They could not find any source for the bleeding. No SCH or anything else and my cervix is closed. My uterus is measuring 4-5 cm which is normal. My left ovary is 8cm and my right ovary is 10cm:wacko: My ovaries are double the size of my uterus now and taking up most the room in my abdomen. 

With my blood work my HCG, progesterone and estrogen all came back excellent and no sign of infections. I did end up needing 2 bags of IVs and some anti nausea medicine. They tried to give me pain medicine through IV but I refused because I didn't want my baby to have that. 

So I saw my OB yesterday and it is just bed rest for me until further notice.. It may take my ovaries up to week 12-14 to finally normalize. Hoping and praying for no more bleeding. He has given me a list of "warnings" if I experience any of them I am told to go straight to the hospital.


----------



## holdontohope

On the doppler note.... 

Yesterday my doppler arrived to hear baby's heartbeat :) I got the Sonoline B one (sp) and it is amazing! I am not even 8 weeks until tomorrow, but this morning I found babies heartbeat for a minute :happydance: It was between 140-156bpm. I can also hear the placenta, which is my heartbeat. I was told my heartbeat would be under 120, most likely under 100. And babies should be between 130-180bpm and will skip around So cool I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## michelle01

hold - Wow, that is some scary business with the bleeding, but I am glad you got checked out and everything is good! And that you got to hear the hb ...it is just amazing :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hold- I'm so glad everything is ok! I'm sorry you had to go through that. It must have been scary. Yay for having a Doppler! I bet that is so cool.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Glad things are still going good, Hold, but sorry you had to go through all that. Sending wishes for your ovaries to get back to normal size, soon.


----------



## michelle01

Chase - How was the OB appt for your surrogate? Wasn't the appt today or yesterday?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

michelle01 said:


> Chase - How was the OB appt for your surrogate? Wasn't the appt today or yesterday?

No, probably not for another week or so - my agency wanted to get something straight with the insurance coverage before we pick the OB/GYN so we get one that accepts the coverage with minimum copays. I spoke to them (the agency) a couple of days ago and they are on top of it and Reba has been contacted by the person arranging the coverage, so I know it's all going as it should, but I'm anxious for the next appointment!


----------



## michelle01

Ah gotcha! I am sure Reba's next appt will be here before you know it ;) Time is flying by already!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - thanks for sharing. Give us an update when you get to 14weeks to listen again.

Michelle - Sorry you have been sick and I hope you feel better now. I have allergies every morning from 6:30am to 9am like clock work. It sucks.

Chase - Glad things are moving along. Have you gotten to see pics of her bump yet?

Whisper - How are you doing cycle buddy?

Hold - Glad everything is ok with your little one. Question about your doppler. How clear is the heartbeat? Is it clearer then when doing an ultrasound? Just curious, because I'm thinking about getting one.

Happy - Hope your doing ok. Any updates?


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is a video below from my 10 week twin ultrasound with my new OB today. DH recorded it for me. For the most part I liked my new OB. The twins look great and we saw two heart beats. I have full details about my appointment in my journal is anyone wants to check it out. Here is the video from my appointment today. 


I had to do a glucose test before my appointment today because of my weight and BMI. The glucose test wasn't bad at all. I had heard that it was so gross and horrible, but it was just like drinking a big glass of hawaiin punch. It tasted fine. I did get a little naseous after because I couldn't eat or drink for an hour after until they drew my blood, but i was okay otherwise. I should get the results by mid week next week, and of course no news is good news, so if I don't hear anything it means I am just fine. Fingers crossed that I am.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdKbeuRibk


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am so glad that everything is okay with your baby and that you are feeling better now. :hugs::hugs: That is awesome that you found the heart beats on your doppler!! :thumbup: I want to get a sonoline B one as well. I saw you tube videos with ladies using it and their doppler is really awesome and worth every penny!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to add that I decided to sign up for a twin growth research study through my local hospital where I will get to have 3D and 4D ultrasounds, with lots of pictures to keep and video that they will record to discs for me. :thumbup: The visits are all free. :thumbup:They will reimburse me at the end of the study for my time and travel expenses up to $250.00, so that is not to bad. My first ultrasound appointment for that will be on Monday 01/28/13 in the morning, so I am super excited about that. They will try to coordinate the visits with my normal dr appointments which would be at the same office anyways because I am high risk with the twins so I will only have about 2 extra visits based on what the girl told me. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm so happy your twins are doing well. I've done the 1 hour glucose and the 3 hour and its not fun. I'm glad you like your new OB. When is your next appt?


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna I'm so happy your twins are doing well. I've done the 1 hour glucose and the 3 hour and its not fun. I'm glad you like your new OB. When is your next appt?

Thanks Happy!! :thumbup: Did you pass the second glucose test?? How bad was the second glucose test, or was it easy like the first one??

My next regular OB appointment is 02/15/13, but I might have to reschedule it. However I also have an ultrasound on 01/28/13 for that twin growth study I mentioned in my previous post and I will get to see the babies in 3D and 4D, along with getting pictures and videos of my ultrasound!! So I am really excited about that appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

The study sounds great! You get all these additional pics of your babies. The 3 hour was worse than the 1 hour. Unfortunately I didn't pass either one. So I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes I have my first appt next week. I don't understand how I failed I don't eat any sweets! That is the one thing I don't crave! I'm going to change my eating habits so I can avoid any meds. I hope your results come out fine.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> The study sounds great! You get all these additional pics of your babies. The 3 hour was worse than the 1 hour. Unfortunately I didn't pass either one. So I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes I have my first appt next week. I don't understand how I failed I don't eat any sweets! That is the one thing I don't crave! I'm going to change my eating habits so I can avoid any meds. I hope your results come out fine.

Aww, oh no hun. :hugs::hugs:Hopefully controlling your diet will be enough to control the gestational diabeties. I have heard stories where some women just develop it right from the beginning for various reasons, unfortunatly pregnancy affects women differently. I hope it isn't going to cause you alot of problems though hun. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

I am so nervous about the test now, and I really hope I passed it. I am overweight so I know that isn't helping me out any either. Plus my mother has it, so it runs in my family. ugghhh....:dohh:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> The study sounds great! You get all these additional pics of your babies. The 3 hour was worse than the 1 hour. Unfortunately I didn't pass either one. So I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes I have my first appt next week. I don't understand how I failed I don't eat any sweets! That is the one thing I don't crave! I'm going to change my eating habits so I can avoid any meds. I hope your results come out fine.
> 
> Aww, oh no hun. :hugs::hugs:Hopefully controlling your diet will be enough to control the gestational diabeties. I have heard stories where some women just develop it right from the beginning for various reasons, unfortunatly pregnancy affects women differently. I hope it isn't going to cause you alot of problems though hun. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am so nervous about the test now, and I really hope I passed it. I am overweight so I know that isn't helping me out any either. Plus my mother has it, so it runs in my family. ugghhh....:dohh:Click to expand...

I really hope you do pass it. I don't know what to expect. I am worried as I didn't think I was going to get it so soon. Being on bed rest does not help the situation. I really thought I was going to pass it since I had lost 3 lbs. Diabetes runs in my family so it didn't surprised me when I got the call. Let me know as soon as you get your results. I hope you get good news.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - So sorry about what you have been going through! So glad everything is looking good and that you got the doppler so you can check on the little one's heartbeat. Hope things get easier from here on out!:hugs:

Happy - Sorry about the diabetes. Just what you needed right now. :( FX you don't have to take any meds. :hugs:

Wanna - Hope you get good news with your test results. FX for you!! 

Want - I am doing good! Still not really gaining much weight - hope that's not bad. My dad says that my mom didn't look obviously pregnant until about 7 months with her first! And she was a tiny lady too. Of course I have twins so hoping my small bump is ok. 

Michelle - Only a couple of days now right?!? :happydance:

Chase - I bet you are anxious to get in to the OB so you can get some news on your boy again. FX you find a good doc who is a good fit for you and Reba. 

Has anyone been thinking of names yet? I know most of us don't know the gender for sure, but it is fun to think of possible boy and girl names. I am wondering if DH and I will be able to agree on names. So far, it is not looking hopeful. Everytime one of us suggests a name, the other looks rather doubtful. :dohh:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Whisper82 said:


> Chase - I bet you are anxious to get in to the OB so you can get some news on your boy again. FX you find a good doc who is a good fit for you and Reba.
> 
> Has anyone been thinking of names yet? I know most of us don't know the gender for sure, but it is fun to think of possible boy and girl names. I am wondering if DH and I will be able to agree on names. So far, it is not looking hopeful. Everytime one of us suggests a name, the other looks rather doubtful. :dohh:

One advantage of doing this as a single is I get to pick the name without anyone else shooting me down. Plus knowing the sex right from the start means I can set the name, too. My son's first and middle names will be Casper Jack.
And yeah, really looking forward to the first OB/GYN visit. But Reba is progressing just as she should with symptoms and everything, so I feel very comfortable.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper we have names picked out. We had them since we started trying. We have two girls names and two boys. The battle will be if we end up with one of each because then we have to decide. A lot of people say they change their mind once the babies are born. 

Chase that is so true! You don't have to battle with anyone. I love the name you have chosen.


----------



## sandoval_star

Dh and I have names picked out. It was so difficult! The girl's name we found quickly but we took ages to agree on a boy name. Not sure we'll even stick with the boy name we have chosen! Chase, you have it easy! Love the name you've picked x


----------



## wannabeprego

DH & me have a few favorite names that we both like, but we are still not 100% in agreement about which to choose. It has been a definate challenge for us to agree on a name so far. It seems to be easier to pick out girl names than boy names for some reason. I dont know why that is, but it has been the case for us well we have been looking. I have a really long word document with tons of names that I have been collecting over the years so it is something I have been thinking about for a long time now. It will be easier once we know for sure what the sexes of the twins are so we can narrow it down by that at least. LOL..:haha:


----------



## Whisper82

Wow! You guys are all awesome! We need to get on this name thing; I feel behind. :winkwink: Dh said last night that if it comes down to it, he could name one twin and I could name the other. Um, no. Not going to happen. lol. We would probably both end up hating the other twin's name. Anyway, I think we are both going to do some searching today and then tonight we will have some names to run past each other.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Funny story, I was talking to a woman some years back who was having twin boys. I suggested she name them Dennis and Floyd after a pair of hurricanes that had hit the island a couple of months before and she gave me a dirty look. Turns out she should have named them that, because they've sort of grown up to be juvenile delinquents. :haha:


----------



## holdontohope

want2conceive said:


> Hold - Glad everything is ok with your little one. Question about your doppler. How clear is the heartbeat? Is it clearer then when doing an ultrasound? Just curious, because I'm thinking about getting one.

It is not as clear as with an ultrasound yet.. But I am only 8 weeks :winkwink: Yours should be very clear!! I recommend the sonoline B one because it has the screen and 3 different modes. It counts the heartbeat for you and that makes it easier to find baby's heartbeat. I love it!! Can't wait until I am further along and baby's heartbeat is stronger!!


----------



## wannabeprego

My 10 Week Twin Baby Bump...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/10weeks01-21-13_zps7f00db64.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna that is a cute pump! Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - Love the bump!

Hoping everyone else is doing good!

We had our first OB appt yesterday; all is great. Baby measured 10w4d yesterday, so due date is 8/15, however I will have a c-section scheduled the week before and even with that, she said I have a higher risk of pre-term labor since DS was early. I got a scan since they could not find the hb on the doppler, hb was 180!! Pictures are below :)
 



Attached Files:







us 01 21 2013 with heartbeat.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4









us 01 21 2013.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my bump picture girls!! :flower:

@Michelle, I am so glad that everything looks great with your baby and that they found the heart beat. :happydance: Your scan picture is really neat!! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

Awesome bump Wanna!! Mine is there, but still not super evident. Depends on what I am wearing I guess.

Michelle - What a great looking baby! I love that we can see the little arms and such in the pictures. So cool. 

AFM - Doing some vacation planning with DH this week. I think we will be going to Cali at the end of February right after our 20 week scan. We just need to finalize our plans and start making reservations! And we need to make sure we can go in the window before I hit 24 weeks as my OB said no travel after that. I am excited to get away for a bit! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm so happy everything is well with your baby. I live the picture!

Whisper I hope you have a great time! When are you having your gender scan?


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - That's great about the study and you will have all those awesome pics free. Hope your test results are good. And nice bump pic!

Happy - Sorry about the glucose test. What else would raise those numbers since your not eating sweets? Did they say?

Whisper - Your belly will start growing daily soon. Mine wasn't very big until about 3weeks ago. Since then I think it's tripled in size. Also, DH and I have had our name picked if baby is really a boy since about 5yrs ago.

Spoiler
Nicholas
. Now if it's a girl then we are still undecided but have a couple of maybes. BTW, Yay for vacation planning!

Chase - I like your name choice. 

Hold - Thanks for the info about the doppler. Still not sure it's worth getting. Don't want to spend to much since DH is the only one working.

Michelle - Awesome ultrasound pics! Congrat's on figuring out your due date!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that's a great name. That was one of our favorites. I have my first appt tomorrow with a diabetes specialist. I hope they can give me some answers.


----------



## want2conceive

thanks happy! Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow! Hope everything goes well. I have an appointment tomorrow too. Praying everything is still ok.


----------



## wannabeprego

My OB office called this afternoon with good news. I passed my glucose test from last Friday!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The only bad part was that they ran another blood panel from the same blood work and something with my liver count was elevated so the next time I have a DR's appointment they want to rerun the test. The OB thinks it was an error in the blood work so hopefully the next blood work will show my liver levels are normal. :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. :thumbup:

@Want, that is a very nice baby boy name. :thumbup:

@Whisper, I hope you enjoy your vacation. :thumbup: I have to agree that a vacation will be very nice before the babies arrive. A Babymoon as some people like to call it. DH & me might do a weekend get away when the weather is nicer.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Glad you passed your glucose test! When is your next ultrasound?

I go tomorrow for another ultrasound. Hopefully will be able to confirm if it's really a boy. So we can start on the nursery! Wish us luck that everything is ok with our baby boy!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck want! x


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Wanna - Glad you passed your glucose test! When is your next ultrasound?
> 
> I go tomorrow for another ultrasound. Hopefully will be able to confirm if it's really a boy. So we can start on the nursery! Wish us luck that everything is ok with our baby boy!

Thanks!!! :flower: Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow!!!:thumbup:

This coming Monday the 28th is my first ultrasound appointment for the twin growth study. :thumbup: I am looking forward to it because i am sure that the 3D and 4D ultrasound is going to be super cool. I think we should be able to see the babies dancing around in there and moving around pretty good at this point, so that is going to be fun to see as well!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck want. I hope you get confirmation of being a boy.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Good luck, Want. Rooting for team blue!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm so happy you passed your glucose test!! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Michelle I'm so happy everything is well with your baby. I live the picture!
> 
> Whisper I hope you have a great time! When are you having your gender scan?

I have another appointment with my OB in two weeks on week 18. I'm not sure if he will be doing a scan though. We have our 20 week scan scheduled for February 21st, at which point they have assured us they will be able to tell us the genders. :winkwink: It seems like there is so much we can't do until we find out! GL with your diabetes appointment Happy! I hope they can tell you what's going on with your numbers. :hugs:

Want - Great name. I love it! GL with your scan. I'm sure everything will look great! Excited to see if it's a boy for sure! 

Wanna - Yay for passing the glucose test!


----------



## michelle01

Good Luck Want ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, Good luck with your upcoming ultrasound!! You must be really excited about finding out the genders!!! :happydance: Do you have any gender guesses for your twins? I am just going to throw this out there and guess boy/boy for your twins!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper the dr said they could tell me around week 19 and they scheduled my u/s for then but then they called me and reschedule me for two weeks earlier. So I should be 17 weeks. I hope they don't make me wait any longer.

My appt went well. I have to measure my sugar levels every day. I'm not looking forward to it but if I change my eating I can avoid taking insulin. So even though I've been eating healthy I have to count my carbs now. Now I'm looking forward to tomorrow I get another u/s and maybe I can go back to work.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - lol. There are pretty much all boys in my Dh's family. I will not at all be surprised if we have two boys! Last night I had a bizarre dream where I delivered the twins and shortly thereafter, they turned into ducks. :shrug: Wonder if there is some sort of symbolism in that? :haha:

Happy - Fx you can avoid the insulin. And GL with your scan! I hope your SCH is clearing up and you can get back to your usual activities. If you see genders at 17 weeks I bet you will beat me to it! :winkwink: Any gender preferences? 

Want - Excited to hear about your scan! How are things going?


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Oh my, ducks :haha: Hearing about bizzare dreams people are having is cracking me up! :) 

Want - Hope your scan went well!

I have my 12 week scan/blood scheduled for next Friday :) I am so excited to see my LO and then after that I will announce to everyone. I have been so scared to say anything up until now, so next week I will feel more reassured after my scan, especially since that will be my last scan till 20 weeks!! And I took my 11 week bump picture; for those who know me are starting to look at my stomach more (at least I have caught a few), my stomach is normally flat as a board! So people see my pouch and either think I have let myself go lately and packed on a few or probably wonder if I am pg :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11 week bump.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> Wanna - lol. There are pretty much all boys in my Dh's family. I will not at all be surprised if we have two boys! Last night I had a bizarre dream where I delivered the twins and shortly thereafter, they turned into ducks. :shrug: Wonder if there is some sort of symbolism in that? :haha:
> 
> Happy - Fx you can avoid the insulin. And GL with your scan! I hope your SCH is clearing up and you can get back to your usual activities. If you see genders at 17 weeks I bet you will beat me to it! :winkwink: Any gender preferences?
> 
> Want - Excited to hear about your scan! How are things going?

I want one of each of course. DH wants both boys. So I really hope they tell us on our 17 week. Well my dream was about my bottom teeth falling! These hormones are giving us weird dreams.

Do you have a preference?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle you have a lovely bump! In the beginning people would stare at me but then I went on bed rest so once I go back the bump will be there. I'm so excited you are going to be 12 weeks. It feels like time is really flying by. Good luck on your appt!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Happy! I feel right now is just at an awkward stage, not really looking pg, but looking fat :haha: And I have always been a health freak, eating good, working out everyday, so most people especially at work know this. Now I am eating whatever I want, probably not a great thing, but I have my cravings and not working out everyday, but trying too.

When will you be done with bed rest? And my goodness, your teeth falling out. I think I would have woken up in a panic ;)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Reba messaged me a few minutes ago to share this:

_I thought I would give you some input as to how my body is handling Casper. I'm only able to sit in certain positions. Otherwise I feel Casper sitting on the bladder or he pushes on the sides. I think he doesn't like to be squished. And I feel the belly preparing itself. It is starting to stretch out. Making room for the baby._

I very much appreciate how she shares this sort of thing with me - I just love hearing as the pregnancy goes through the signposts and progresses!


----------



## sandoval_star

What a lovely message from Reba Chase. I share all these little things with dh, like, oh my belly feels strained today, must be stretching out for baby. So nice that you are able to share in these moments despite not living beside Reba x


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna - lol. There are pretty much all boys in my Dh's family. I will not at all be surprised if we have two boys! Last night I had a bizarre dream where I delivered the twins and shortly thereafter, they turned into ducks. :shrug: Wonder if there is some sort of symbolism in that? :haha:
> 
> Happy - Fx you can avoid the insulin. And GL with your scan! I hope your SCH is clearing up and you can get back to your usual activities. If you see genders at 17 weeks I bet you will beat me to it! :winkwink: Any gender preferences?
> 
> Want - Excited to hear about your scan! How are things going?
> 
> I want one of each of course. DH wants both boys. So I really hope they tell us on our 17 week. Well my dream was about my bottom teeth falling! These hormones are giving us weird dreams.
> 
> Do you have a preference?Click to expand...

I would also like one of each. Dh too. We're happy with anything, but we would eventually like to have kids of both genders. I've had those teeth dreams before! They are awful! 

Michelle - You are coming up on 12 weeks! YAY!!! That will be awesome. I know how you feel about the awkward in-between-looking-pregnant phase. I think that is basically where I am right now and I'm thinking it would be nice if people could just tell that I'm pg. Nice 11 week bump pic! And don't worry - you still look super fit!

Chase - Yay for news on Casper! I was asking my DH the other day if he feels bad or that he is missing out because he doesn't get to experience having the babies grow inside of him. He said he doesn't feel bad at all! :haha:

Sandoval - How are you doing? 


Is anyone feeling movement yet? I'm not really sure I would recognize it if it is happening. I've had some bubbling and twitching inside, but it is probably just gas or my tummy stretching. :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, I hope you can avoid insulin by controlling your diet and that your SCH goes away so you can get off of bed rest and head back to work. :hugs::hugs:

@Michelle, your bump is super cute!! :flower: Although I do know what you mean about worrying if people think you have gained weight or are actually pregnant. I felt like that at first and I kept asking DH if I looked pregnant or just fat. LOL. :blush::haha: I started showing at 5 weeks, although now my belly is so huge I know I look pregnant. :winkwink: I think I showed early because of the twins and also from the IVF meds making my ovaries swollen. 

@Chase, I am so glad that Reba is keeping you updated about how her pregnancy is going. That is very sweet of her to do that! :thumbup:

@Whisper, I have been feeling suttle light movements since I was 9 weeks. It is hard to describe the movements, but sometimes I will feel like a quick light thud in my belly and I can tell it is the twins, or it feels like something wiggling around in there. I feel like maybe with twins there is less space in the uterus for the babies to move so it is easier to feel them moving around in there. :shrug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well the bad news is that I'm still on bed rest for two more weeks! The good news is that we found out the SEX!!! OMG! We are having one of each! I cannot believe it. This is a blessing for us! I can't wait to find out what everyone else is having.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats on the matched set, Happy!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - WOOT! That is so cool! Bummer about the bed rest, but maybe you can do some online shopping or something for your girl and boy. :winkwink: I am dying to know genders. DH thinks we might find out at the 18 week appointment, but I think it won't be till the 20 week. Did you get pics? Wouldn't mind seeing your kiddos. :winkwink::oneofeach:


----------



## sandoval_star

One of each happy?! Wooo, so exciting!

Whisper, I'm the same feeling little 'things' in there but don't know how to distinguish movement from anything else going on in there! 

Dh and I have decided to definitely stay team yellow. It's going to be hard but I really want it to be dh that tells me if we have a son or a daughter x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Here are their pics! The boy showed us right away the girl was more difficult. 

https://https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps9e0ee8ba.jpg


https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps890be58f.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval that's so sweet! A cousin of mine is pregnant too and she's staying team yellow. That will encourage you to push.


----------



## michelle01

That is amazing Happy :) Sorry about the bed rest, but so awesome you are having one of each!! And the pic with the boy, so obvious ;)

Sandoval - How cool to have DH tell you ;) It would be way too hard for me to stay team yellow! I think it would drive me crazy not knowing. A girl from my gym was pg with her 3rd, she stayed team yellow and even had the u/s tech write down the gender, put it in a sealed envelope and she kept it in her house.....there is no way I could do something like that either.


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - You have nerves of steel! Lol I have always thought it would be cool to have the gender be a surprise, but now that it comes right down to it, I don't have the patience. :blush: Besides, DH is a big planner/information junky and I think he would go nuts not knowing. :winkwink:

Happy - YAY for pictures! Incredible to see! I think it is amazing that doctors/techs can find what they need on a scan. 

AFM - just hanging out for a while before going to work. I wasn't feeling very good last night. I have a history of heart arrhythmia and my heart went out of sync for about 15 minutes last night. It basically makes me feel short of breath and anxious. It's a very uncomfortable feeling. It hasn't happened in a long time, so I hope it isn't coming back due to pregnancy hormones or something. Fx it doesn't happen again!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well the bad news is that I'm still on bed rest for two more weeks! The good news is that we found out the SEX!!! OMG! We are having one of each! I cannot believe it. This is a blessing for us! I can't wait to find out what everyone else is having.

Oh, wow how exciting!!! Congrats on being team pink and team blue!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The scan pics are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing!! :thumbup:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/9ff4447e36lationjpg.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

I am going to want to find out the genders ASAP as well!! I would be way to impatient to wait until birth!! I am not even good at keeping surprises because I am always so excited and can't wait to show the person. LOL!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw happy, the boy is so obvious! Haha, I'll need to avert my eyes at further ultrasounds to avoid seeing anything! And I'm hoping the not knowing will help me push!

Whisper, hope that doesn't happen again. Maybe it was just a one off with your body adjusting to pregnancy x


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Sandoval, I could never wait. I'd be dying if I didn't already know. Reba just messaged me to say she felt 'strong fluttering feelings' again, so that made me smile.


----------



## michelle01

I ran to target at lunch looking for work maternity pants; they didn't have many, but I did decide to buy the belly band. Has anyone else got this and how well does it work? I never used it for my first pregnancy, but I figured if this allows me to continue wearing my current pants, why not? I did get 3 shirts for $27 on clearance!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay Chase for fluttering feelings.

Michelle I tried the bad in the beginning. It worked really good for me. I was able to use my slacks a little longer before buying maternity pants.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I don't know if I told you guys this before big DH has a set of twins from his first marriage a boy and a girl so yesterday he was very proud of having another set. He called everyone to let them know about the news! He was glowing!


----------



## michelle01

Awwww Happy, how awesome! I am so happy for you both :) And thanks, I am hoping this buys me another month or so before buying anymore pants!


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - Congrat's on having a boy & a girl! :happydance:

Whisper - I have felt light movement in the last week or so. Has the same feeling as a gentle touch on my skin. 

Everyone - our ultrasound was great but we had to do some blood work to make sure everything is ok. I think because of my being high risk had something to do with it. They told us we would get results back in 10-14days so we have about another 6-10days left to wait since we did ultrasound about 4days ago. Please keep our little bean in your thoughts and hope everything comes back ok. 

Btw, it was confirmed we are having a baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Want!! And I'll definitely keep your little man in my thoughts, he will be just fine xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats want. I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts.


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats on being team blue Want!!! :flower: I will be keeping your baby boy in my thoughts and prayers and hoping that the test results come back normal. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Want - Hoping your results come back normal; prayers for you and your LO! Glad they confirmed it's a boy!


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Yay for a boy! Praying your test results come back looking good!


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my 11 week twin baby bump!!! Please ignore the dorky blue socks, If 
I was going out into the world I would put on some black boots and no one would ever know about my mismatch blue socks, so shhh..it is a secret, DH is the only other person that knows about my socks!!! LOL!!!:haha::loopy::rofl:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-13-Copy_zpsa349d269.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/11weeks5days01-28-2013-Copy_zps34e3bed6.jpg


----------



## sandoval_star

Gorgeous bump Wanna! And to be honest, I'm also guilty of the crazy coloured/mismatched socks under boots :rofl:


----------



## wannabeprego

sandoval_star said:


> Gorgeous bump Wanna! And to be honest, I'm also guilty of the crazy coloured/mismatched socks under boots :rofl:

Thanks hun!!! :flower:

LOL, it is good to know that I am not the only one with the crazy socks hidden underneath my fancy boots!!!! LOL!!!! I have these old bright purple and bright yellow socks and for some reason I can't bring myself to throw them away!!! LOL!! I love those old socks... ha ha!!! :haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Gorgeous bump wanna! I think we all have a pair or two laying around. Besides as long as you are comfortable!


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay so I am not trying to scare any of you girls or anything, But have any of you girls heard of possible risks with to the baby's health with ultrasounds? My sister did some google research and was trying to talk me out of doing the twin fetal growth study that I signed up for because of information she found on the web. I found an article that is making me reconsider being in the study and limit the number of ultrasounds that I do to only what is medically necessary. I have my first ultrasound for the twin growth study on wed. 01/30/12. But now I am thinking of opting out of it because of possible risks of harming the baby. 

Here is an article on it. Have any of you girls ever heard of these problems. It is funny because when I asked my OB about the ultrasounds she said they were safe and I can have as many as I want. :shrug:

https://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ultrasoundrodgers.asp


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks for all the prayers ladies. Pls keep them up!

How is everyone adjusting to the symptoms and not being able to look down to see your feet? Lol

Wanna - awesome twin bump! Also, about the ultrasound. I never heard anything about it being harmful. Reading your post was the first I heard of it but will definately ask my dr on my next appointment about it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I read the article and my concern is how outdated it is. The article was published in 2006 and I'm sure u/s machines have changed a lot since then. The article is lacking the data. How many people were studied and how many were affected? I'm going to double check with my dr but I think if the u/s were bad it would be all over the Internet with more recent studies. Thank you for sharing. This is good since I get u/s every two weeks.


----------



## sandoval_star

I've read lots of stuff on ultrasounds Wanna and their possible dangers. The thing is, there is no definite link to birth defects, just speculation. Birth defects and neurological disorders have been rising for years and whenever you read an article like this they argue well to suggest whatever they are studying is the culprit. It could be ultrasounds, it could be environmental factors, it could be changes in diet and the use of pesticides etc. They are all plausible, but no one knows. I feel comfortable having the NHS's prescribed number of 2 ultrasounds, as I would like to know about extra care my unborn baby may need from what they are able to see. However I think it's a personal choice on whether you have extra ultrasounds, such as in the study you were taking part in. If you feel in any way uncomfortable or unsure maybe you and dh should talk it through. You would also have to think about the possibility of one or both of your children having a disorder (that might be completely unrelated to the ultrasound), would you blame yourself forever? It's a difficult decision but you'll know what you feel ok with. It's definitely a worry, I worry about all these increased risks I read about, that's why I didn't buy a doppler! I read a scary article about them. Hope you don't worry yourself too much though x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> Thanks for all the prayers ladies. Pls keep them up!
> 
> How is everyone adjusting to the symptoms and not being able to look down to see your feet? Lol
> 
> Wanna - awesome twin bump! Also, about the ultrasound. I never heard anything about it being harmful. Reading your post was the first I heard of it but will definately ask my dr on my next appointment about it.

Want I finally got my energy back and now I'm hungry all the time. My :holly: are killing me. They hurt all the time and I've outgrown all my bras. I felt some bubbles yesterday I wonder if that's the babies? I miss seeing my feet!


----------



## michelle01

Cute bump wanna! I never heard of issues with u/s, but like sandoval said, it is a personal choice and you have to feel comfortable with your decision. 

want - Keep praying for you and your LO :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the ultrasounds with me girls. I really appreciate your thoughts and feed back on the topic. :thumbup: I am going to talk to DH about the study some more today so I can make a decision before the appointment tomorrow. 

I did call one of the research people about the study and asked them some questions about the study that I had this morning. In my web research I read that no more than a half an hour is safe for an ultrasound and my first research appointment tomorrow could have an ultrasound that will last 1 1/2 to 2 hours in length depending on where the babies are positioned, because they are so tiny right now and there are 2 babies in there. The research girl did say that as the babies get bigger the appointments get shorter because the babies are easier to find in the uterus. For the study I would need a total of 7 ultrasounds throughout my pregnancy. If possible they will try to combine my regular appointment with the ones I would need to have there for medical need with research appointments, but I am unsure about how often that will be able to be done. :shrug: The research girl did tell me the ultrasound machines are safe, and that they control the amount of heat that comes out of the machine. She said that if the machines weren't safe then the DR's wouldn't want to perform the ultrasounds and the study gets reviewed by a review board for safety as well. 

The problem with the web articles about the dangers of the ultrasounds, is that the sources of this information are not reliable or reputable. I agree that the studies that they did do were inconclusive because the proper controls weren't put in place for the study to be reliable. I don't believe everything that I read on the web of course because anyone can publish anything they want on the web. I did read about it on Web MD because I felt they were a repurable site, and they just recommended only doing ultrasounds for medical necessity, and that the FDA said they were safe but there seemed to be a bit of uncertainity in there. They said not to do the commercial ultrasounds for just pictures and non medical reasons though, so there must be some reason for that? Who knows really!! Gosh being pregnant is stressful enough, we have so many things to worry about as it is. :wacko: Of course my OB said the ultrasounds are safe and other girls on the boards DR's said they are safe. I know the other extreme is that some ladies don't have any ultrasounds through their pregnancy at all. I don't think that is a wise decision though either. Well I have alot to think about today I suppose. :wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Well after talking to DH and my sister I am going to pass on the twin growth research study. I just feel like the extra ultrasounds might be harmful to the twins and I wasn't comfortable with having to sit for 1 and a half to two hours under an ultrasound machine. It just seems to be kind of excessive and I think too much of anything could potentially be harmful. If the ultrasound was going to be shorter than I don't think I would of had an issue but after researching everything online, there seems to be alot of gray area about whether or not the ultrasounds are totally safe, so I am going to play it safe and opt out of the study. I read online where it is safe for the ultrasound if it is a half an hour or less. I will just go to my regular scheduled OB ultrasound appointments that the DR feels are medically necessary. I would never forgive myself if something was wrong with the babies and I thought my choices caused it. Plus my sister was freaking out worrying about if it would harm the babies as well and she would of drove me bananas if I moved forward with the study as well. 

So my next regular OB appointment will be on Monday 02/11/13 in the morning. Then I will have my regular scheduled Level 2 twin ultrasound on 03/15/13.


----------



## sandoval_star

Sounds like you've made an informed decision Wanna. You're better not putting yourself under any kind of extra stress or worry when pregnant and it seems as though you would have worried after reading the article. Anyway, not long until you see your gorgeous babies again with your scheduled ultrasound! x


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Fabulous bump! Mine has actually grown a lot over the past week. I'm thinking I will post a pic soon - maybe tonight. I think I know how you feel about the ultrasound thing. I worry about everything I do and how that will impact the babies. If I did anything to hurt them, it would totally tear me up. So I can totally see why you would want to pull out of the study just in case. 

Want - I've been feeling fairly symptom free! Yay! Of course my body is changing, but I think that is cool. I _think_ I've felt some movement in the past couple days. Hoping the movement gets more noticeable over the next couple of weeks. 

Sandoval, Happy, Michelle - How are you ladies doing? 

AFM - I think DH and I might go crib shopping this week. Looks like there are a lot of good sales going on this time of year. I think DH's dad might buy two cribs for us! I have also been researching twin strollers. Anyone have any ideas on strollers yet? My mind is boggled with the options.


----------



## Whisper82

Oh and where is Hold? Haven't seen her for a while. Hope you are doing ok Hold!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Whisper! I am doing good, thanks :) I spent 2 hours last night making tuna pasta salad and italian pasta salad, by the time I was done I was sooo tired! But I have been craving them and figured, why not make them myself. I am not one to cook or bake or anything, but I made them and they are so yummy ;) I have my 12 week scan Friday, so I am looking forward to that!

Crib shopping..have fun ;) And I cannot give you any advice on twin strollers, but I am sure someone can help you there!


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - 12 weeks is tomorrow for you right?! WOW that is a big milestone. GL with your scan Friday. :thumbup: I go to see my OB on Monday - not sure if he is doing a scan or not that day. 20 week scan is on February 21st. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Yes I will be 12 weeks tomorrow; so happy to have gotten this far, especially with this being cycle #3. I have been so nervous since my first beta. Good luck Monday and WOW, 20 weeks is right around the corner ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Wanna - Fabulous bump! Mine has actually grown a lot over the past week. I'm thinking I will post a pic soon - maybe tonight. I think I know how you feel about the ultrasound thing. I worry about everything I do and how that will impact the babies. If I did anything to hurt them, it would totally tear me up. So I can totally see why you would want to pull out of the study just in case.
> 
> Want - I've been feeling fairly symptom free! Yay! Of course my body is changing, but I think that is cool. I _think_ I've felt some movement in the past couple days. Hoping the movement gets more noticeable over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sandoval, Happy, Michelle - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - I think DH and I might go crib shopping this week. Looks like there are a lot of good sales going on this time of year. I think DH's dad might buy two cribs for us! I have also been researching twin strollers. Anyone have any ideas on strollers yet? My mind is boggled with the options.


Thanks Whisper!! :flower:

I have a baby registry on Walmart.com and I felt they had a really good selection of twin strollers, from well priced to the more high end ones depending on your budget. We are also getting our 2 cribs from walmart.com as well. I also felt like they had a really great variety of cribs and affordable prices all the way to high end as well. I would highly recommend checking them out. 

Here is a link to double strollers on their site, hopefully the link will work, if not than just do a search in the baby section for strollers and double strollers is an option that comes up to choose. :thumbup:

https://www.walmart.com/search/sear...ch_query=Strollers&cat_id=5427_118134_1101428

I have a twin jogger stroller on my registry along with an every day more practical use stroller on there as well. :thumbup: We are getting convertible cribs, ones that can go from cribs, to children's beds, to day beds of full beds so we can get the most use out of them over the long haul. :thumbup:

We got our dresser which will double as a changing table and a chest of drawers set at Big Lots. They have a good selection of dressers. I didn't want to get a changing table that would become obselete once the babies are out of diapers. A dresser will always be used by the twins for storage even when they get bigger. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, I am so glad to hear that you are doing so well!! Happy 12 weeks to you tomorrow hun!! :flower: Good luck with your 12 week scan!!! :winkwink:


----------



## holdontohope

Hi girls!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and has safe weather! :hugs: 

I have barely been able to get on lately due to headaches :( blah! But... I dnt want to jinx myself but my appetite is coming back and I am starting to feel better over all :happydance: So excited about that! I will have to take a picture this weekend and post because I will be 10 weeks! No bump at all yet though.. Still waiting. 

I was wondering if anyone was doing the 12 week prenatal screening with u/s and blood work?? I am very torn on doing it.. My worries: 

1. Sometimes they cause false positives and all that would do is bring me worry. 
2. No matter what the results of baby, I would never terminated the pregnancy.

3. Pro... I would be able to better prepare myself if something is wrong and know what to expect at delivery.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am so sorry about the head aches. I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs: On a positive note that is great that your appetite is returning back to normal. :thumbup:

My energy level is just now starting to get back to normal over the last week or so. I no longer feel the need to have an afternoon nap mid day!! :thumbup:

I decided to opt out of the down syndrome screening, just because with twins the likelihood of something being wrong with both of them is unlikely, and if one had health problems I can't imagine harming a healthy baby because of a possible problem with the other. I did some online research about the scan and I didn't feel it was right for me. It seemed like it could cause unecessary worry and the only way to find out for sure if something is really wrong is through more invasive testing like amniocentisis, which could cause miscarrage. However on the flip side I do think that it could give you piece of mind knowing that the babies look normal and healthy. I also think you have to do what is best for you. I don't think either choice is the wrong choice. I know some ladies are at higher risk for down syndrome children and choose to do it for that reason. They also give the results in statistics, like you have a 1 in 4,000 chance of having a down syndrome child etc. so I didnt feel like the results were very exact. My advice is to do your research and do what you think is best for you. The test is not harmful or anything so there is no risk in doing it in general. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. :thumbup:


----------



## sandoval_star

Hold, hope your headaches disappear soon. I'm still struggling with headaches every few days, they're horrible. As for the extra testing, we opted out of it. I just felt that the statistics were so vague, so even if I was higher risk there is still a chance my baby would be healthy. Plus, I definitely wouldn't terminate so I figured there's no point in worrying myself throughout the pregnancy. Whatever will be, will be! x


----------



## michelle01

Hold - Sorry about the headaches; I get them too :( I actually woke with one today, pretty bad. As far as the 12 week testing, I am actually doing it since I am 39 and it was highly recommended by my OB. I did it with DS and there were no issues and mainly I want the u/s to see my LO again ;) It is a personal decision and honestly I won't terminate either, but at least if there was anything I would be prepared for it. And don't worry, you will get a bump! With my first I didn't start showing till 4 months and this time I am showing sooner.

I made 12 weeks :) I still have not announced it yet and not sure I am even going too? I am torn, honestly. I want too, but I am still pretty scared since it took us 3 cycles and a lot of heartache to get this far. I definitely won't post anything until after tomorrow's dr appt; just for the reassurance of my u/s. And for those who really know me, know that after I had DS I had my tubes tied. I never announced that I had them untied and most people didn't even know I went through IVF, so if someone asks I just don't feel like getting into all the details. 

I attached my 12 week bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







12 week bump.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, Happy 12 weeks hun!! :flower: Your bump is so cute!! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm sorry about the headaches I get them too once in a while. I did the NT u/s since I am a high risk pregnancy and we were told the babies were fine. I'll get my actual report next week but I did it to be prepare in case anything came up. I wouldn't do the amnio and I know the test are not 100% guaranteed but I still did it. Happy 10 weeks and don't worry your belly will start showing soon.

Michelle happy 12 weeks! Good luck tomorrow on your scan. We have haven't really said anything to no one but our family but my belly is pretty big so it's hard to deny it. We wanted to wait until our first trimester was over and now I want to wait until my next scan. If someone wants to go into details about how you got pregnant you can change the conversation and let them know how excited you are! I'm sure everything will be good tomorrow!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Reba has been having headaches as well - said she was getting them the same time every day, but hasn't had them the last two days, so hopefully it won't be something that's ongoing for very long.
I finally have an OB/GYN appointment scheduled but it's not until March 1st! Sigh - so long to wait, but more details about it in my diary - I'm cool with it.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Glad you are doing ok; sorry about the headaches. :( We passed on the prenatal screening stuff. I am a big worrier, so it is probably better for me to just find out later if there is anything genetically wrong. The fixable stuff, like heart defects, we will find out about at our 20 week scan. But it is a very personal choice and also depends on your doctor's recommendations. 

Michelle - GL on your scan!

Want - Any news on your baby boy's testing? 

Chase - Huge bummer you have to wait so long! I will check out your journal for the details! 

AFM - I have an appointment with my OB on Monday, not sure if he'll do a scan or not. I'm hoping that he will and that maybe we'll be able to find out genders. I have been doing pretty good, though have had some wicked back pain the past couple of days. I went to a professional conference yesterday and I don't think that sitting in a hard plastic chair for seven hours really helped. I'm am hoping my back won't hurt at work today! :wacko:


----------



## michelle01

Oh Whisper; the back pain, I cannot imagine and 7 hours...YIPES! I would have been asking for a nicer chair :haha:

Had my 12 week scan/appt today; they took blood, took some measurements and will call in 10 days. She said all my measurements were within normal range, so that made me a feel good. Here is a picture from today :)
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan 02 01 2013.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm glad everything went well.

Whisper sorry about your back pain. Seven hours is too long! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sandoval_star

Cute scan pic Michelle! Can't believe how far on everyone is, time is going so quickly! I'm finally an orange yay!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy 15 weeks Sandoval!!


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - sry about your headaches and hope they go away soon. I had them for awhile too and they were horrible.

Michelle - awesome pics girl. Both your ultrasound and your bump look great.

Whisper - hope your back pain improves and good luck with your appointment on Monday. Eat a small candy bar before you go because it will help the baby move more and give the nurse a better chance at finding out the gender. 

Sandoval & Happy - Happy 15wks girls!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

As for me - got the call earlier today and the test results cameback ok! Thank you for your thoughts and prayers ladies. Now I can finally enjoy my pregnancy. Well, as much as I can with all the nausea, aches, and discomfort. Lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone had a great weekend. Here is my 15 week bump!

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps313e7f7d.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Want - SO SO glad your results came back good :) Enjoy and relax, as much as you can!!

Happy - CUTE CUTE CUTE bump :)

Sandoval - Happy 15 weeks :)


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - Yay for being an orange! 

Happy - Absolutely fabulous bump! 

Want - Phew! What a relief that the tests came back good! 

AFM - Saw my OB today, and everything is still looking good. Still no definitive word on genders. One of the babies was turned in a way that it was impossible to see anything. He did get to take a look at the other one, and he _thinks_ the one he could see is a girl. He said he was about 75% sure. lol. So basically, we still don't really know for certain. We will go for our 20 week scan in two weeks, where they will be using the super high tech ultrasound machine. Then, we should find out genders. I'm dying of anticipation! But I am super glad we even got to see the babies today and that they are looking good with heartbeats and such. :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that is great that your results came back good. I am so happy that they did!! :thumbup:

@Happy, Cute bump hun!! You are looking good mamma!! :winkwink:

@Whisper, I am so glad to hear that everything is looking great with the twins. I know you must be anxious to find out the sexes for sure!! I know I can't wait either and I probably won't be able to find out until my 03/15 Level 2 twin ultrasound is done. It will be exciting to see if the ultrasound person's guess was right and if one baby is a girl for sure. :winkwink:

@Michelle, I love your scan picture, it is very cute!! It is so neat to see how much the baby has grown since the last one!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - cute bump girl!

Sand - congrat's on the orange!

Whisper - sry you couldn't see the genders yet. I'm eager to find out what your having so I know you must be too.

Michelle and Wanna - hope you both are doing great!

Sweet - where are you. Worried because you've been MIA a long time. Hope everything is well with you and your little one.

Update on me - went for an ultrasound yesterday and everything looks good. Was so cute when our little one scratched his nose while we were watching. Lol. We started buying some things too. Small things though like clothes, towels, and diaper stock. Found a couple of cool sites too that have sales from many different brands everyday. You order and then they place a bulk order. Some things are expensive like all sites but there are things that are worth it IMO. I'll see if I can post a link later tonight. Because if you girls signup through me, when you make your first purchase I get a $20 credit. : )


----------



## want2conceive

Oh, and disneyshopping.com was having a 40% off baby sale yesterday too.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I'm so glad the results were ok. Yay for shopping! I'm glad your appt went well.

Whisper how exciting a girl! Two more weeks and you'll find out the genders.

AFM, I had my appt with the specialist and he said everything looks good. He wants me to hold the twins until 36 weeks. He said twins are known for coming early. I'll have to have cervix u/s to make sure everything is moving along. Two more days and I get to see my twins and then the actual gender scan is next week.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that is great that you have found some really good deals shopping for baby. :thumbup: I am looking forward to getting the web link to check out some of the good deals you were talking about. :winkwink: That is wonderful that your appointment went so well. :thumbup:

@Happy, How exciting, I can't wait to find out the genders of your twins!! :happydance::happydance: I want to do a creative and fun announcement when we tell everyone the gender of our twins. I saw some really cute ideas online and on the boards on how to make the announcement. Are you going to do anything special when you announce the sexes? 

I saw this video and I wanted to share, it is just too cute and so funny!!! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjd2wFWDubc


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna no I'm not creative at all. We were told two weeks ago of the sexes but next week it will be confirmed. DH already called everyone and said what they were. The video was funny. How about you? What ideas do you have?


----------



## want2conceive

Here you go ladies. Click on link below and register. When you make your 1st purchase I get $20(thanks in advance). Don't be turned off by expensive stuff because there are things that you will see that really are deals. And once you make a purchase on Zulily, every purchase you make by midnight same day you have free shipping. 

https://www.zulily.com/invite/adealmeida259

https://www.totsy.com/invite/gopanthers96run_6177075/


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wanna no I'm not creative at all. We were told two weeks ago of the sexes but next week it will be confirmed. DH already called everyone and said what they were. The video was funny. How about you? What ideas do you have?

I was thinking of DH & me blowing up either pink or blue ballons, depending on the sexes and taking a picture of the two of us together for the annoucement, Or getting a pair of pink or blue baby shoes and holding them in the palms of our hands in a picture together, Or I could stand in front of a streamer that says the genders holding my bump, Or ultrasound pics with either pink or blue bows on the babies heads. This is just a few ideas I saw. Out of those I think the balloon one is the cutest, but I am still going to look around a little more before I decide for sure. :thumbup:

@Want, thanks for the links. I will be sure to check out the sites!!:thumbup:How do I indicate on the website that you invited me in case I buy something so you can get your coupon??:shrug:


----------



## michelle01

OMG Happy, you are gonna know next week :) I am so excited to find out.

Want - How are you doing?

Wanna - That video isn't available anymore :( 

I feel like I am just getting so big now! I posted my 13 week bump pic in my journal; a day early and I compared it to the past 2 weeks. Amazing how much you grow in just 2 weeks!


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - Checked out your pics; your bump is growing! Woot! I woke up this morning and I think my bump grew overnight! So weird...

Want - Way to go with the shopping! You are on top of it. Glad your scan went well. I am also excited to start shopping - I really want to buy some gender specific stuff. Ugh - two more weeks to wait! I am going to check out the sites you posted. 

Wanna - GL finding just the right way to tell everyone about the genders of your twins! Let us know what you decide to do. Cute video btw. :haha:\

Happy - Whoa next week is confirmation week for you! How awesome! My doc is also preparing me for the twins to come early. He said that in about six weeks or so they will be checking me out to determine if my activity level needs to change. Hoping to be able to stay active, but whatever it takes to keep the twins cooking!

AFM - I'm just in the "TWW" to find out the genders. Still dying of anticipation. I am also just working on getting myself centered and as emotionally ready as possible for new twin babies. I think I really need to spend some time reconnecting with old friends and possibly making some new friends before the babies come as I am a little worried about being too socially isolated as a new mom. I really withdrew from people a lot over the past year while dealing with infertility struggles. I think I need to reach out and make some new friends, but I am actually pretty shy. :blush: Hoping I can get my courage up to make plans with some new people.


----------



## sandoval_star

Wanna - I love the idea of a picture holding either pink or blue baby shoes. Cute!

Michelle - I'm so jealous of your bump! I've put weight on around the middle but have definitely not popped yet. Wish it would hurry up!

Whisper - I hear ya on the withdrawing from friends bit. Dh and I didn't tell any of our friends we were going through IVF so it was easier to not see people than socialise and make up excuses for why I wasn't drinking. I've made much more of an effort now I'm pregnant and feel better for it. I'm sure some of your friends that haven't heard from you in a while will be so happy you have reached out x


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - I think it already links your account to mine as long as you signed up from my link or invite. Let me know when you make a purchase n I'll check. And wanna, my DH has a whole list of ideas fir pics when I get bigger. I'll see if I can peak at his list and give you girls some more ideas.

Michelle - I'm doing good. Taking it easy n dejunking the house a bit. I know what you mean about getting big. I feel like my bump has doubled in size since a couple weeks ago.

Whisper - I really hope you find out soon. So you can start preparing his their arrival.

Everyone - make sure once you sign up on those sites that you check them daily. They add sales everyday and they usually last only a few days but some items sellout fast. I stay away from the expensive stuff and have found some good items at great prices on zulily. For totsy I just recently found that site but it is almost the same as zulily. I'll try and post pics of what I purchased with prices by the weekend so you ladies can see. Some really cute stuff.

Update on me - I felt my little one move today after drinking some water and laying in bed. Felt him for about a good 3minutes. Was awesome knowing you have a human being growing in you but feeling it too.


----------



## michelle01

want - How awesome on feeling movement; it is so amazing!! I cannot wait for that.

Sandoval - I really think a lot of my bump is water weight :) You will pop out, give it time ;)

Whisper - I am sure these 2 weeks will fly by for you ;) I am sure you will make new friends; maybe look into mommy play groups or something like that in which you can meet new people that also have newborns!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Whisper- I'm stalking you all while I wait to do my FET in less than 2 weeks! By the way, you can check out prenatal yoga classes to meet other moms-to-be, and the hip opening poses are supposed to help with labor and recovery. :winkwink: My pregnant students told me our class (twice/week) made a big difference in their overall comfort.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Lotus, good luck with your upcoming FET hun!!! I hope you get your BFP!! :dust::dust:

My suggestion to meet other moms and to make friends is this website. :thumbup: I used the site when I moved to different states over the years to help out to make new friends. 

www.meetup.com

You can search in your local city and state to find lots of different groups to hang out with and make friends. After I have my twins I will probably join a couple of Mommy groups with young children to go on play dates or to even meet and go hiking with our strollers etc. It is a really great website so I would suggest checking it out. I am in the states though, so I don't know if there are groups overseas or not.


----------



## wannabeprego

I am reposting the funny video again since the other link died for anyone that didn't get to see it. :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgcCF5JEYdc


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks for the ideas everyone! It is so much harder to meet friends now that I'm not in college and I only work a few times a week. I would love to meet some other new moms to hang out with.

Lotus - I am a fan of yoga - I'll have to see if I can find any prenatal classes. I'm so excited that you are moving right on to FET! I'll be thinking of you! 

Wanna - I'll have to check out that site. Too bad I live so far away from all you ladies!


----------



## michelle01

wanna - LOVE that video; so hilarious!

Lotus - Good luck with your FET!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I checked out meetup and there is actually a mothers of twins group not far from where I live. Sounds like a good way to meet people and to get some info about raising twins too. I think I'll probably check it out!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Was just talking to Reba on Skype. Now that we are officially in the 2nd trimester, I am hoping her symptoms will die down some. Poor Reba said she felt like puking yesterday every time she sneezed. And she's still feeling tired during the day and restless at night. I do take an odd comfort in her symptoms because they are a sign that everything is still going as it should, but then I feel guilty about it. :blush:


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - glad everything is moving along nicely. 

Lotus - Hope everything goes great with your FET!

Whisper - awesome that you were able to find a twins group near you. 

Wanna - Great site to meet people.

Sand & Michelle - how are things with the two of you? When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## michelle01

That is awesome Chase; welcome to the second trimester :)

Hi want!! I am doing OK; the past few days I am having tummy issues again :( I think DS keeps bringing something home cause he has been complaining about tummy aches and now for 2 days I have had one; where everytime I eat my stomach hurts really really bad. So now I am trying to eat mild, bland food to help with that and hope this passes really fast! How are you doing?? Oh, and my next scan won't be till 20 weeks, so 7 weeks away. My next OB appt is 2/18, so at least I will get to hear the hb :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck with the FET lotus! Hoping all goes well x

Want, my next ultrasound is at 20 weeks so I still have 4 weeks to go. It feels like a long time since I seen bubs so I'm looking forward to it. I have a midwife appointment on 13th Feb though so will hopefully hear the heart beat. 
I've had trouble sleeping well recently. It doesn't matter how tired I am, it takes me around an hour to fall asleep then I wake up loads during the night and feel like I can't get comfortable. It's weird since I'm not even very big yet! Think I'm going to invest in a maternity pillow to see if this helps


----------



## holdontohope

Just wanted to pop in and say hi girls :) 

I am hoping to be able to get on this weekend and catch up with everyone! 

I can't believe I will be 11 weeks tomorrow! It's amazing! Next week I have an ultrasound and appt to check baby and my ovaries. I have had 0 bleeding for over a week now (knock on wood) and am hungry for everything :) I still have moment of nausea here and there and the headaches, but over all I am feeling much better. Praying for only 1 more week of bed rest! 

Also, did anyone gain weight in the first trimester? I lost 7lbs from the starting of IVF injections-8 weeks pregnant. OB wanted to see me put some of that back on in first tri, but I have managed to gain nothing :shrug: I have managed to maintain the same weight since 8 weeks though, so at least I'm not losing anymore.


----------



## wannabeprego

Girls, I am glad you guys liked that website that I recommended. :thumbup: It really is a wonderful way to meet new people and make friends!! :winkwink:

@Chase, I am so glad to hear that Reba is doing so well with her pregnancy despite the naseau. Congrats on entering the second trimester. :thumbup:

@Michelle, I hope your stomach feels better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

@Sandovel, I have a hard time sleeping through the entire night, I always wake up at like 3 or 4 am to use the bathroom and then toss and turn for a few hours, and alot of the time I can't sleep so I will wake up super early and then I end up napping the entire day away, and I am too sleepy all day to be productive, so the day goes to waste. I think I also need to get a maternity pillow as well. I am getting bigger though, so it gets uncomfortable only being able to lay on my sides or back. my arm or leg will get lame and stiff sometimes. :wacko:

@Hold, I gained slowly over my first tri. and I gained like 4 pounds total. I think it will be easier to put on weight once you start feeling better and you are out of the first tri. My appetite has definatly increased recently. 

AFM, Here is my 13 week 2 day twin bump pic...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/13weeks02-082013best_zps80a8b633.jpg


----------



## LotusBlossom

Super cute pic, wanna! I love the boots!


----------



## wannabeprego

LotusBlossom said:


> Super cute pic, wanna! I love the boots!

https://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac148/lefkoilykoi/thank-you-.gif


----------



## sandoval_star

Hold - yay for no bleeding! :happydance: Hope you are able to be up and about a bit more soon.

Wanna - what a bump! You're looking great :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Hi Hold! I wouldn't worry too much about the weight thing as long as your not loosing anymore. It will happen, especially as you feel better and can eat more.

Wanna - Cute pic/awesome bump picture. And those are some cute boots!

So I am STILL fighting this stomach virus what feels like off and on for months now; it pretty much hits for a few days where I cannot eat and feel so sick all the time, but after 3 days I am back to normal and eating again. It struck again Thursday last week however I still have it. This time is different, it gave me horrible diahhrea yesterday, and I can barely eat a thing; I have lost 3.5 pounds this time too and my bump has pretty much diminished now. My DH is giving me a hard time for not eating, but I am so scared. I try to eat and my stomach starts hurting instantly! He told me I should go to the dr, but I know they cannot do anything for me. Did anyone else deal with this, is there anything you can take? I tried Immodium yesterday, it helped, but then again, I was only eating crackers after that for the rest of the day. I did call and leave a message for the nurse at my clinic to see what they suggest, but this just stinks!!


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - Don't feel guilty about being happy for pregnancy symptoms. My doc keeps saying the symptoms mean everything is going well, so I am happy to have them! I bet Reba is also glad to know baby Casper is doing what he is supposed to! 

Sandoval - I know what you mean about the sleeping thing. I have had some difficulty with it since getting pregnant too. 

Hold - I don't think you have anything to worry about with the weight thing. I lost about 6-7 lbs in the first tri because of morning sickness, and didn't start gaining it back until about week 14. Now I am finally back to pre-pregnancy weight (at week 19). My doc said it is fine and that everything is looking normal. Don't worry - you'll be packing it on in no time. :winkwink::hugs: 

Wanna - That is one stylish bump you have there!

Michelle - Oh no! So sorry you have been so sick. That is awful, especially because there seems to be so little you can do to treat it since there are so few medications we can take. I'm afraid I haven't really experienced anything so bad...I had a small taste about a month ago when I had a cold and it made my MS so horrible. My inability to eat only lasted a few days and I was miserable, so I can only imagine what you are going through with this recurring stomach virus thing. I hope your clinic can do something for you! What happens if you just have some vegetable or chicken broth? At least that would help you get a few nutrients and stay hydrated. Sorry. :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - I may try some soup in a little bit because what seems to happen is my stomach hurts for a few hours, then I get hungry, like really hungry, I try to eat something, like this morning a 1/2 of a muffin and then bam, all over again, stomach cramps, pain, pressure and it just hurts. I am sipping water, I sucked on a lollipop and hoping in about an hour I can try soup. I did call the dr's office; got an appt at 3:15 today. I know they cannot give me anything, but hopefully it is nothing more serious either.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the compliments on my bump ladies!!! :flower: You girls are all so sweet!! :winkwink:

@Michelle, I am so sorry that you are still feeling sick. I hope you start to feel better soon!! Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs:

I had my ultrasound today at my OB's appointment and I have video of my ultrasound and lots of pics if anyone wants to take a peek at my journal. :thumbup: Both babies look great, are very active and had heart beats flickering away. The ultrasound video is really neat because you can see the babies moving!!:thumbup:

Here is a link to my journal page with the video and pics. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...asound-pics-video-p-49-a-49.html#post25390283


----------



## want2conceive

don't have too much time at the moment but will read back and respond tomorrow night. I just wanted to stop by and tell you ladies I found a promo code for a free nursing pillow. While supplies last. It is from www.nursingpillow.com 

Go on there add your pillow($40 value) to your cart and put in the promo code(Family2013) and all you have to pay is shipping. I just purchased mine and paid $12.90 total on it. Cheapest I have seen a nursing pillow before this has been $29 so I know this is a great deal. Didn't want you ladies to miss out. I'll be back on tomorrow night. Hope all of you are doing great!


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Thanks for the tip! 

Wanna - I checked out your journal and commented there - babies look awesome!:winkwink:

Michelle - Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:

Chase and Sandoval - How are you doing? 

AFM - The back pain is getting to be a bummer. It's weird because I'm not really that big yet and I feel like I was at least relatively fit when I got pregnant. Last night I just rolled around most of the night trying to find a position that was comfortable. DH got me a body pillow which does help a bit when I lay on my side and tuck it under my tummy and between my legs. But it seems like most positions only work for a while before my back starts hurting and I have to move. I also worked yesterday, which means I sit in a chair for long periods. I only have a few minutes every hour in which I can stand up and move around. As I get bigger this will probably only get worse.... Of course, whatever it takes to get these twins here!


----------



## michelle01

Oh Whisper - Sorry you are in so much pain with your back. Did you ask your OB if you can take anything to help? Maybe try a pillow to sit in when your at work to help?

I am doing a little better; realized that I really need to go back to my eating habits before I was pg. I was eating clean, which really was like a gluten free diet - lots of veggies, fruit, chicken, salad, eggs and nuts. It seems that my body rejects anything else. I guess in the long run I probably won't have as much weight to loose after the LO is born; gotta find the positive in this ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry I've been MIA! 

Michelle I hope your tummy gets better soon. You are right maybe your body is used to eating healthy and its missing it!

Whisper I'm sorry you are having problems sleeping! I hope the pillow makes a difference! I can't believe you are almost 20 weeks! Time has gone by too fast!

Wanna very cute bump you have! Happy 14 weeks! I'm glad the twins are doing well.

Lotus welcome! I hope everything goes well on your FET!

Chase I'm so glad Reba is doing well! Yay to second trimester!!

AFM, had my gender scan yesterday! It's confirmed we are having a boy and a girl! Our boy loves to show off his :blush: in every single picture! Our girl was more modest! They are 6 oz each and measure 17W1D. I'm still on bed rest. I hope they let me go back to work soon. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## michelle01

YAY Happy; how awesome, a boy and a girl :) You couldn't ask for anything more! So excited for you. And that little boy of yours already flashing his manhood :haha: Hope you get to go back to work soon too.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I am so sorry yourback is hurting you so much!! Maybe you can try one of those support things that help support your back and belly for pregnant women? I forget what they are called. :shrug: Does anyone else know what they call them? When I sit down I always have to tuck a small pillow at the base of my back, it seems to help. It also helps if you can prop up your feet. Maybe you can get away with hiding a foot rest under your desk? I hoe your back feels better soon!! :hugs::hugs: My back is hurting me on and off already so I can imagine how I will feel when I get to where you are. :wacko:

@Happy,Congratulations on being team pink and team blue!! I am so happy for you and your DH!!! :happydance::happydance: I am so sorry that you are still stuck on bed rest though hun!! I hope it ends soon!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Michelle, I am glad to hear that you are starting to feel better now!! I hope it continues and you are back to 100% soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Yay for team blue/pink happy! Just perfect :hugs:

Michelle, the clean eating sounds good to me. I could do with taking your advice!

I had my 16 week midwife apt today and all looks good. I finally heard the baby's heartbeat, which was amazing.


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - Thanks...I will definitely be talking with my OB about the pain if it doesn't stop. Good idea about the clean diet - I bet all of us could benefit from eating better. It is getting harder for me to eat well because of increasing hunger and cravings for sugar. It doesn't help that Valentines Day is right around the corner! I know DH and I will be eating very little that is healthy that day. :blush:

Happy - That is awesome about your boy and girl! Now you can start getting cute boy and girl stuff. Sorry about the ongoing bed rest. You seem to have such a positive attitude...I think I would be doing a lot of whining about now. :haha:

Wanna - I hope your back doesn't get too bad. It's a bummer isn't it? The things we do for these little ones! 

Sandoval - So glad you got to hear the heartbeat! So cool!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sandoval, I am so glad your appointment went really well today and that you got to hear the heart beat!!! That is awesome news hun!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval yay for hearing the heartbeat! Are you still team yellow?


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Are you drinking enough water??? When I was cramping really bad the nurse said it was because I wasn't drinking enough. I upped my water intake and my cramps got more bearable. Hope you feel better.


Sandoval - Try getting a large pillow and place it between your legs while laying on your side. It helps a bit but I still have some nights I wake up and can't sleep. Yay for hearing the heartbeat!


Wanna - Love your bump pic. Your twins look great too. We got to see our little one scratch his nose on our last ultrasound. It was really cute. : )


Whisper - If you have to sit for long at work try to get up every 30min or so and walk around for a few minutes. Staying seated for long periods of time will not help your back pain. Hope you feel better soon.


Happy - Congrat's on team blue & team pink! :happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks girls, I felt really emotional hearing the heartbeat. It was great. My scan is in 3 weeks and we've decided to definitely stay team yellow! I've been tempted to find out but every time dh and I discuss it we always lean towards team yellow, so we're sticking to that now! 
My belly has also popped out in the last 2 days, out of nowhere yay! And I finally think I've felt very light fluttering in my stomach. Well, it was more like a pulsing but when I mentioned it to the midwife she said, that's your baby! What a great stage of pregnancy.

Thanks for the pillow tip Want :thumbup:

How are you all? How's the growing/movement going for you all? x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval I'm so glad you are starting to feel movement. 

So I don't have the greatest news! The Drs are not 100% sure but they think I have placenta abruption. I have another u/s in two weeks and blood work to get a final answer. So I'm still on bed rest and now I just pray my babies hang in there until 36 weeks. The good thing is my babies are moving and I've had no bleeding.


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry to hear that Happy :hugs:
I'm not too familiar with what it is, is it something they monitor or can do something about? And you're right, the good thing is you can feel your precious babies moving and there are no signs of anything being wrong. I'll keep you in my prayers x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks Sandoval. Yes they can monitor it. I'll probably be on bed rest until the babies are born. An abruption is where the placenta detaches itself from the wall. I haven't been officially diagnosed but the waiting is killing me. I'll get to do all my blood work on Monday and hopefully they will give me the results soon.


----------



## holdontohope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> So I don't have the greatest news! The Drs are not 100% sure but they think I have placenta abruption. I have another u/s in two weeks and blood work to get a final answer. So I'm still on bed rest and now I just pray my babies hang in there until 36 weeks. The good thing is my babies are moving and I've had no bleeding.

I'm praying for you and your babies Happy!!! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## holdontohope

I had a 12 week ultrasound to check my ovaries and baby :) Ovaries shrunk from 12cm to 7cm!! 

And..... The tech and I were quite surprised to get a wide open leg shots several times! OB has given me an 85% it's a boy!! I will try and post a picture of it tomorrow!! So excited!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold yay for team blue! How exciting! I'm so glad your ovaries are starting to go back to normal.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Sorry for what you are going through; praying for you and your LO's :hugs:

Hold - How AWESOME!!! :)

Sandoval - Hearing the hb is such an amazing thing ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, I am so sorry about what you are going through and having to be on bed rest for so long!! I am praying for you and your twins and hoping that everything is going to be alright!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: 


@Hold, I am so glad that your ultrasound went so well and that your ovaries are getting back to regular size again!! :thumbup: That is so exciting that you got to find out the gender and that you are probably team blue!! Congrats!! :happydance:Did you have any instincts about what gender your baby might be and were you right??


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Happy, sorry that you are having complications. I'll keep you in my prayers and hope you can get out of bed soon. I know you'll be prepared to stay in bed for the next 7 months if you need to, but let's hope you don't!

Sandoval, great news on hearing the HB - I would never be able to stay on team yellow, though - I'd go nuts!

Hold - yay for another player on team blue! Boys rule! :haha:

Well, I've come down with the flu, but I have gotten a whole bunch of other blessings to offset it, so I'm not complaining. I'd rather have it this year than next. Reba was telling me yesterday that her 'bump' is becoming quite noticeable. I'm going to ask her for a picture soon, but I probably will not post it here since it's not of me, you know? Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you everyone!! :) I have felt boy from the beginning despite my entire family feeling girl!

Well here "he" is!! I will have another ultrasound in a month, so should get a 100% and wont start buying anything until then.. But I don't think there is much mistaken.. He is quite the show off:haha:


----------



## michelle01

Oh my hold, WOW! That is funny that he is positioned like that, it is pretty obvious. At my 12 week mine was just laying there like a lazy bub and blowing bubbles :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats on team blue Hold, and yeah that's some shot he gave you of the goods ha! I've felt girl all along but everyone keeps saying I'll have a boy. Maybe I'll be like you and be right in my hunch? x


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, Wow, that is a really good potty shot to make the gender very obvious. LOL!! :haha: It looks like there is a really good chance your OB is right and that your baby is a boy!!! :thumbup:

@Chase, I am so sorry that you are sick with the flu!! I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f232/miss_minty/Salut/Get%20Well/getwellbulldog.gif


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Girl, you have had a tough time of it so far. So sorry you are going through all this. I'll be praying/thinking of you and your babies. Keep us updated on how you are doing. Wish there was something we could do to help out.:hugs:

Hold - So glad your ovaries are starting to get back to normal! Woot woot for having a boy! It's cool that you already had an idea that it was a boy. 

Chase - Sorry about the flu. That is awful. You can consider this your chance to cram all of your sympathy morning sickness into a single week. :winkwink:

AFM - It's official: I still can't eat any rich food. lol. My DH took me out for Valentines day last night to a nice Italian place and then I was up until 3 am with bloating, heartburn and vomiting. I bet it was so romantic for him to hold my hair in the early hours of the morning while I was losing my dinner. Good times. Five days until our 20 week scan! Hopefully we will finally find out the genders!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I am glad you had a nice Valentines day, but so sorry you got so sick after!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: It sounds like you might have acid reflux, because when I had it really bad it would make me throw up after eating greasy foods, tomatoe sauce, chocolate, caffeine or spicy foods etc. You should try to avoid these types of foods if possible. There is a list of foods to avoid when you have reflux if you do a google search on the web. It is safe for us prego gals to take Tums, and I have them in stock at my house because I have been having mild reflux here and there. Tums have been my best friend lately. I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Well, I finally got DH to take a picture of "the bump" after church today. Here it is! 20 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper that is a beautiful bump!! Happy 20 weeks!


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Well, I finally got DH to take a picture of "the bump" after church today. Here it is! 20 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 568965

You look great hun and your bump is so cute!!:winkwink: I love your dress, it is very pretty!! :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Happy 20 weeks Whisper! Great bump x


----------



## want2conceive

just popped in quickly to let you ladies know there is a big sale on Zulily today. I'll do personals later.


----------



## michelle01

Cute bump Whisper :) Happy 20 weeks!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

DH & me got a new car yesterday!! :happydance: Check out my journal for pics!! :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttc-13wk-ultrasound-pics-video-p-49-a-56.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I posted on your journal.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone, I can't believe I'm 18 weeks today! I'm half way thru since the dr said I'll probably only make it to 36 weeks. We bought some baby clothes over the weekend. I'll be having cervix u/s every two weeks and next week I get to have another u/s to see how my hematoma is doing. I did blood work yesterday and they took 22 vials. I hope they can finally tell me what's wrong with me.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Oh my, 22?!! I hope they can figure things out for you too. And yay for being half-way there ;) Time sure does fly, doesn't it!!


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Fabulous car! That is so nice you are going to have a reliable way to transport the twins when they come. DH and I have such old cars we have talked about getting a newer one for the same reason. You'll have to let us know how you like yours! 

Happy - Wow! 22 vials! Hopefully that will do the trick. How are you feeling? 

AFM - 20 week scan is tomorrow!! WOOT! We should finally learn what we are having. Anyone have any guesses? Most of my family thinks it will be a boy and a girl. 

Has anyone had any round ligament pain? I was having some major pain in my right side yesterday; similar to twinges I have been experiencing for a while, but a lot worse. I called my OB's office and they said it sounds like round ligament pain, which is basically what I expected. Anyway, the pain goes away when I lay down and take the pressure of the ligament. The pain was very unpleasant yesterday, but after spending last night and this morning relaxing, I feel a lot better.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - I haven't gotten many pains like that yet, but I know so many that have. I hear they are not fun to get. Hope you start feeling better soon. Good luck with your scan!!! How exciting...my guess....2 boys ;) Cannot wait to hear your update tomorrow!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm with Michelle - 2 boys whisper! Best of luck, enjoy seeing your babies again x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I've had the same pain but mainly on my left side. It helps a lot when you lay down. They have been really strong this past week. I'm going to go with 2 girls!! I'm doing good just laying around and getting to my appts.


----------



## Whisper82

Hey all! Scan went well today. Only hiccup was that for some reason they didn't realize it needed to be a twin ultrasound, which takes longer. So we had to wait quite a long time in the office so they would have time to take a good look at both babies. So far so good and we learned the genders! 


Spoiler
:twingirls: Two girls!!!! We are stunned. We both thought from the beginning it would probably be two boys because there are almost all boys in DH's family line. We are super excited, though we do have to start over with the whole name picking thing. We had two awesome boy names, but no girl names have really stuck out to us yet. Here are some pics including both faces and shots of how they determined the genders. Ultrasound tech said it looks super clear to her that they are both girls.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Wow, Whisper! So cool! Congrats on being team pink!


----------



## sandoval_star

Aww 2 girls, amazing! You must be thrilled x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay whisper! I was right! Congrats on being team pink!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, Congrats on being team pink times two!!!! I am so happy for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii75/Zygopterapics/Animation%20Gifs/congratulations.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello everyone, I can't believe I'm 18 weeks today! I'm half way thru since the dr said I'll probably only make it to 36 weeks. We bought some baby clothes over the weekend. I'll be having cervix u/s every two weeks and next week I get to have another u/s to see how my hematoma is doing. I did blood work yesterday and they took 22 vials. I hope they can finally tell me what's wrong with me.

Fingers crossed that your hematoma is going away and getting better!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that all of the blood they drew can help figure out what is going on and that your health improves so you can come off of bed rest. :hugs::hugs: 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p108/Glynisan/2011A/78579-Royalty-Free-RF-Clipart-Illustration-Of-Colorful-Get-Well-Soon-WordsSoapOprahGet.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you wanna. I do enjoy being home but I wanted to use some of the time till after the twins are born. I just pray is nothing bad.


----------



## sandoval_star

Stay positive Happy and know that you're doing everything possible to make sure your babies are healthy and comfortable. Hopefully wont be long before you're up and around a bit more x


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats, Whisper! That means wannabe is going to have to have two boys to balance you!


----------



## Whisper82

LotusBlossom said:


> Wow, Whisper! So cool! Congrats on being team pink!

Thanks Lotus! I was stalking the other day and saw that you are PUPO! Congrats! I will be stalking and rooting for you! :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

ChaseThisLite said:


> Congrats, Whisper! That means wannabe is going to have to have two boys to balance you!

Yes it sounds like we have a set of boy and girl twins and a set of girl twins, so to balance the universe, we would need a set of boys. :winkwink:


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - hope they can figure it out and get you on your way to staying healthy and getting active again.

Whisper - Congrat's on team pink x2! :happydance:

As for me - haven't had time to be on here much as we have been busy decluttering the house, getting baby stuff and planning a shower. DH did surprise me on Valentine's Day with P!nk concert tickets for this Sunday! I can't wait! Taking a pillow to help cushion my seat. I do have one worry. Anyone know if they have the wand metal detectors at entrance if they wand the belly if your pregnant and if it's dangerous for my baby?


----------



## michelle01

YAY Whisper, how amazing :) I had it all wrong :haha: I am so excited for you and DH :) We were able to pick out a girl name immediately, we don't have a boys name and when I was pg with DS, we picked his name out a few days before he was born. We just could never agree.

want - What a great surprise from DH; enjoy the concert :) I don't know about the wands; maybe call your OB and ask?

Hope everyone else is doing good! Happy Friday!


----------



## Whisper82

Want - It might be rather unpleasant, but perhaps you could request a pat-down in lieu of the metal detector? Most concerts I've been to here out west will do a pat-down. But maybe the metal detector is not harmful. I'm afraid I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> ChaseThisLite said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, Whisper! That means wannabe is going to have to have two boys to balance you!
> 
> Yes it sounds like we have a set of boy and girl twins and a set of girl twins, so to balance the universe, we would need a set of boys. :winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL, DH would be absolutely thrilled if we were having 2 boys!!! :thumbup: I read your posts to him and he was happy that you guys were thinking that. LOL:haha:


I won't find out the genders until my next regular OB appointment on 03/11 or I will for sure know at my 03/15 level 2 ultrasound. The suspense is killing me and I am so excited to find out, but time seems to be dragging by so slow right now. :wacko:


----------



## sandoval_star

Want, I remember reading about the wand detectors they use at airports and also the ones you walk through. Apparently they are totally safe as they do not radiate anything into your body. Enjoy the concert!


----------



## want2conceive

Sand - thanks for the wand detector info. I really love P!nk, and knew she was going to be in town but since DH is only one working and we are watching our spending I didn't even think about getting tickets. Was a big surprise when DH surprised me with tickets. He had been keeping them a secret since October apparently. Can't wait till the show tomorrow! 


Wanna - hope you get team blue x2 like you want.

Whisper - hope your feeling better. Have you felt baby move yet? I felt him move a couple times but only a very light move feeling. Maybe he will move or kick when we are at the concert with the load music.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Its so hard waiting to hear the genders! I know what you're saying. 

Want - Yes I've been feeling a decent bit of movement over the past week. Isn't it so cool? And kind of comforting I think. Your little guy will come out loving Pink! May as well get his taste in music set early on. :winkwink:

Happy - Any news on your blood tests yet? 

AFM - I am in San Francisco! DH and I will be here a few days and then we will head down the coast to Santa Cruz/San Jose. Today we went to see a Redwood forest before heading in to the city. So excited to have a week of relaxation!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> Wanna - Its so hard waiting to hear the genders! I know what you're saying.
> 
> Want - Yes I've been feeling a decent bit of movement over the past week. Isn't it so cool? And kind of comforting I think. Your little guy will come out loving Pink! May as well get his taste in music set early on. :winkwink:
> 
> Happy - Any news on your blood tests yet?
> 
> AFM - I am in San Francisco! DH and I will be here a few days and then we will head down the coast to Santa Cruz/San Jose. Today we went to see a Redwood forest before heading in to the city. So excited to have a week of relaxation!

No updates yet. I have another u/s on Tuesday with the specialist my next OB appt is march 7th. They told me the results would take about 10 days.

I'm glad you are having a great time. I love San Francisco! They have a farmers market on Saturdays by the embarcadero and I love going to it. I was just telling my husband about going to it but since I'm on bed rest I doubt the dr will let me go. Enjoy your week!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, It sounds like you are having a lovely vacation. I hope you continue to have a lovely time with your DH!!! :winkwink:

AFM, I just dropped my DH off at the airport and he has to go out of state for a two week training class for his job, so I am going to miss him. :cry: Hopefully the two weeks will go by fast though and he will be back home before I know it. Looking on the bright side he will get some extra money from the travel expense reimbursement so we can always use some extra money of course. :thumbup:

My sister bought us a lot of nice gifts for the twins and we also bought our two cribs on Friday. I posted pics of some of the stuff we got in my journal if anyone wants to take a peek. Here is a link to my journal page with the stuff we got. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...years-lttc-next-ob-appoint-03-11-13-a-58.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm sorry about your DH leaving but hopefully the 2 weeks will go by quick. Yay for shopping! The cribs look really nice. It's nice to start shopping now to prepare for the twins.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Sry your DH has to be away for 2weeks. Hope that time flies by and back with you soon. Yay for buying baby stuff. We've bought some clothes and other stuff. I will try & post some pics of what we bought here later.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone, 

Here is my 19 week bump! It's hard to believe I'm a week away from 20 weeks. I'm still on bed rest the hematoma is getting smaller. The babies are starting to move more. I hope everyone is doing well.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps926ca8f3.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, your bump is coming along nicely and you are looking really cute hun. :flower: Your bracelet is really pretty. I like it a lot. :winkwink: I am glad that the hematoma is getting smaller. :thumbup: I hope that you can come off bed rest soon!! It is so neat to be able to feel the babies moving around in there and I can feel suttle movements from time to time with my twins too.


----------



## want2conceive

Awesome bump Happy!!!!


Those of you that bought that doppler to hear baby's heartbeat, can you give an updated review on it? Really want to get one.


----------



## want2conceive

here are some of the things we've bought:

 6-9months $8.99 from Zulily


 12months $11.49 from Zulily

 18months $8.99 from Zulily

 18months $9.99 from Zulily

 6-9months $12.99 from Zulily


https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ixcOlrVwL._SX300_.jpg 5 pc Diaper bag set $22.99 from Amazon


https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UTViw%2BUdL._SY300_.jpg Itzbeen pocket nanny timer $17.15 from Amazon


There have been other stuff. This is just some of our favorites. 

Also, some friends highly recommended a movement monitor. They were only able to sleep well after getting it knowing they didn't have to worry. This is the one they recommended because it is small(smaller then a credit card) and clips right on the baby's diaper. It's expensive but we will be buying this for sure. Don't want to have to lose sleep worrying. They said it was like $120 at babiesRus but dh found it on Amazon for $91

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418QcFx0v2L._SY300_.jpg Snuza portable baby movement monitor.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Cute outfits, Want. Now I really have the Jones to start buying stuff!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Very cute outfits want. I'm going to look into the movement monitor. It's a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michelle01

happy - AWESOME bump pic :) You look really great!

want -Really cute outfits ;)

I was talking to DH last night since my gender scan is 3/22 and he won't be able to go with. He has to work so I was going to have the tech put the gender in a sealed envelope so we could find out together. He told me he doesn't want to know :saywhat: And I could find out but not tell him....that won't happen! So we are now team :yellow: I also updated my pregnancy journal with today's bump picture! :)

Hope everyone else is doing good and has a great weekend!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, Reba just came back from the 16 week checkup - all is great! HB at 150 and her belly is measuring 15cm. I didn't even know they did that, but I checked it out and she's right in the range. So I'm feeling really happy right about now. :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle that is so sweet! I couldn't be team yellow but if DH wanted to then I would. It will be so exciting! With your son did you have a natural delivery?

Chase happy 16 weeks! I'm glad Reba is measuring right along.


----------



## michelle01

Happy 16 weeks Chase and what an awesome check-up :)

Happy - Thanks; I am actually now glad we decided team yellow! And funny thing my DH sends me a text telling me he was joking....real funny, NOT! So now I am all for team yellow and he has to wait ;) With DS I had a c-section as I will with this one. And with DS at my 20 week scan they told me he was a girl; it wasn't until after 30 weeks I found out otherwise, so this time it makes waiting a little easier for me.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I could never survive being on team yellow - I'd die! It would be bad enough having to wait for the US if I didn't already know I was team blue. Having to wait for the birth would be something I just wouldn't be capable of.


----------



## michelle01

It may be easy for me to say now team yellow, but it will probably get harder as we get closer. The good thing is we have all DS's baby stuff, and the bedding was neutral anyhow, so we really don't have to buy much of anything. If we end up with a girl, then she is going to have a blue car seat, stroller, etc... cause I am not buying those high price items again. We can throw blankets over it so it isn't so obvious. I have some neutral clothes too.


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> here are some of the things we've bought:
> 
> 6-9months $8.99 from Zulily
> 
> 
> 12months $11.49 from Zulily
> 
> 18months $8.99 from Zulily
> 
> 18months $9.99 from Zulily
> 
> 6-9months $12.99 from Zulily
> 
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ixcOlrVwL._SX300_.jpg 5 pc Diaper bag set $22.99 from Amazon
> 
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UTViw%2BUdL._SY300_.jpg Itzbeen pocket nanny timer $17.15 from Amazon
> 
> 
> There have been other stuff. This is just some of our favorites.
> 
> Also, some friends highly recommended a movement monitor. They were only able to sleep well after getting it knowing they didn't have to worry. This is the one they recommended because it is small(smaller then a credit card) and clips right on the baby's diaper. It's expensive but we will be buying this for sure. Don't want to have to lose sleep worrying. They said it was like $120 at babiesRus but dh found it on Amazon for $91
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418QcFx0v2L._SY300_.jpg Snuza portable baby movement monitor.

Those outfits are super cute hun!!!! :thumbup: I think that the pocket nanny and the baby movement monitors are both great devices to help out with baby!!! Those are great ideas. Thanks for suggesting those!! :thumbup:



michelle01 said:


> happy - AWESOME bump pic :) You look really great!
> 
> want -Really cute outfits ;)
> 
> I was talking to DH last night since my gender scan is 3/22 and he won't be able to go with. He has to work so I was going to have the tech put the gender in a sealed envelope so we could find out together. He told me he doesn't want to know :saywhat: And I could find out but not tell him....that won't happen! So we are now team :yellow: I also updated my pregnancy journal with today's bump picture! :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good and has a great weekend!!

Wow, DH is patient since he is willing to wait to find out the gender. :thumbup: I don't have any patience right now and it seems like forever well I am waiting for my March appointments so we can find out the genders. The suspense is killing me!!! I wish I could find out right now. LOL!!!:haha::blush: I will have to pop by your journal to see your bump pic!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend as well!!! :flower:



ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, Reba just came back from the 16 week checkup - all is great! HB at 150 and her belly is measuring 15cm. I didn't even know they did that, but I checked it out and she's right in the range. So I'm feeling really happy right about now. :happydance:

I am so glad to hear that Reba and baby are both doing so great!!!:thumbup: That is a nice strong heart beat!! Although your son's heart beat of 150 is making me doubt my theory that I am pregnant with a boy and girl twins. I was thinking that since one always has a lower heart beat that the lower heart beat is a boy and the faster heart beat is a girl. The slower one ranges from 120 to 135 and the other baby is always around the 150's or higher. Hmmm....:shrug: I can't wait until we can find out the genders!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - So glad Casper's appointment went well. I bet it was tough to wait so long to hear how he is doing. GL with your next scan! 

Want - Way cute stuff! Now that I know genders I can start doing some shopping too! 

Michelle - I am cracking up that you are team yellow now. So funny. Sounds like something my DH would do. Of course the temptation will only increase as you get closer to your next scan. :winkwink:

Wanna - isn't it tough waiting for the next scan? I felt the same way. What is your guess about the gender of your twins? 

Happy & Sandoval - Hope you ladies are doing well. 

AFM - just hanging out in the airport waiting to fly home from our vacation. We had a really good relaxing time. Usually DH and I run around like crazy on vacation seeing everything.This time we just took it easy and it was so nice! I think this will be our last big trip for a while. I am thinking we will stick pretty close to home while the twins are little. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA. We moved house this week so it's been a bit hectic and I had no internet connection for a while. 

Michelle - Yay for team yellow!! I'm not the only one holding out now :hugs:

Chase - Great check-up. It must be so good to get those updates.

Want - loving the clothes, they are so cute.

Wanna - Really can't wait to find out the gender of your babies! Not long now

I'm loving feeling my baby move. It's still only a few times each day, but it's getting stronger. Can't wait for my next scan in 2 weeks to see the baby again, it seems so long since we last seen him/her!


----------



## want2conceive

michelle - wow team yellow. I don't think we would be able to be team yellow. We are to excited to be prepared(in terms of decorating and buying stuff)waiting for our son.


had some nose bleeds this week. Read online and it's because of my sinuses. glad it's nothing serious. I go for a glucose test at 24weeks. I'm getting big. lol


Any updates on the two of you who purchased the baby dopplers? Want to know which brand again and if it was easy to use, able to hear the heartbeat well, etc. so we can purchase one. Leaning towards the angel sounds one right now.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, yes the wait is torture!!! LOL!!! My gender guess is I am having one boy and one girl. My DH thinks it will be two boys. I can't wait to find out!! The week of March 11th we will either find out on the Monday or for sure on my level 2 ultrasound appointment on Friday the 15th. 

@Want, I got the sonoline B Doppler and I love it. It works great and it shows the baby's heart rates so you can tell for sure if it is the baby or your heart beat that you are hearing. Plus it plays it over a speaker so your DH can hear. Here is a link to the one I bought and the website I bought mine off of as well. I would highly recommend it!! :thumbup:

https://www.clinicalguard.com/id/sonoline-b-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler--p-174.html?kw={keyword}&gclid=COS05-6j4rUCFdGd4AodgBwAXA

Here is my 16 wk 4 day twin bump!!! My belly is growing pretty big now!! :winkwink:


https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/16wks03-03-2013_zpsbf819ccb.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/16wks03-3-13_zps60a4b753.jpg


----------



## holdontohope

Want- I have the Sonoline B Doppler also and I absolutely love it!! Been using it since 8 weeks :) I highly recommend that one! 

Cute bumps ladies!!!! I will have to take a picture and post my bump, once I pop! Lol still nothing to see for me but I can feel my uterus very well from the outside now. A little over a week till I have my next ultrasound and should get a 100% on gender :) 

What's the gender score now? How many pink, how many blue?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna that is a gorgeous bump! I'm going with boy and girl. Hopefully you'll find out on the first u/s.

Whisper I'm glad you had a great vacation.

Want good luck on your glucose test.

Hold don't worry your belly will pop when you least expect it.


----------



## Whisper82

holdontohope said:


> Want- I have the Sonoline B Doppler also and I absolutely love it!! Been using it since 8 weeks :) I highly recommend that one!
> 
> Cute bumps ladies!!!! I will have to take a picture and post my bump, once I pop! Lol still nothing to see for me but I can feel my uterus very well from the outside now. A little over a week till I have my next ultrasound and should get a 100% on gender :)
> 
> What's the gender score now? How many pink, how many blue?

So I'm thinking we have four boys (Want, Hold, Chase and Happy) and three girls (two for me, one for Happy) so far. Plus two for team yellow! And we are still waiting anxiously on Wanna. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## sandoval_star

Wow, almost an even spread so far! Wonder what way Wanna will tip the balance!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I'm still convinced Wanna is bringing two boys to the table. We'll all find out soon. And Reba just messaged me to say that Casper was really moving around this morning so I'm feeling totally buzzed about that! He's an active little fellow.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your gender guesses guys and for the compliments on my bump!!! :flower:

I will find out the genders next week. I have my regular OB appointment on Monday 03/11, but I am not totally sure if they will do an ultrasound or tell me the genders on this day. But, I have my level 2 ultrasound on Friday 03/15 so during that appointment I should find out the genders for sure as long as both babies cooperate. Fingers crossed we know for sure by the 15th!!! :winkwink:

I think DH & I are going to do something cute and fun for when we do our gender announcements!! I am going to buy a bunch of pink and blue balloons over this coming weekend and have them inflated with helium so they will float. I am either going to have each of us stand with the bunch of balloons in the color of each of the twins genders and kissing, maybe with matching pink or blue shirts with the balloon colors we are holding in our hands. 

Or, second gender announcement picture idea is decorating two card board boxes with Baby A and Baby B, and then sealing them up with the color balloons for each baby in each box, and then opening the boxes to release the balloons to reveal the gender and doing the pic as the balloons come out!!! I haven't decided which idea I want to do for sure just yet, but I think that both sound cute!!! :winkwink:

@Chase, I am so glad to hear that everything is continuing to go well with Casper!!! :thumbup: That is wonderful news!!! :winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Cute bump wanna :)

Yay Sandoval...glad I am not the only one going team yellow ;) 

Hope everyone is doing good! I was home sick yesterday and working from home today. I have a sinus infection :( But I went to the dr and got antibiotics and a nasal spray. Now I have a constant cough...UGH! I feel like I am loosing my bump now too cause I haven't been eating much, but drinking tons of fluids. I am finally starting to get my appetite back, but it's been so hard. And I am feeling this LO move like crazy at times during the day; it's so awesome!!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - You might have your hands full with such a wiggly little guy! :winkwink:

Wanna - That gender scan is coming right up! Cute ideas for the gender reveal!

Michelle - So glad you are feeling your LO move around! So bummed that you are now dealing with a sinus infection. Those are awful. Hopefully you will be back to feeling good and eating like normal soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase Casper will keep you busy for sure.

Wanna I hope you find out the sex soon. The suspense is killing me! 

Michelle I hope you feel better soon. Yay for LO moving!

I hope everyone is doing well. 

I had my 20 week OB appt. everything looks good. I get the feeling I'll be on bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy and I'm fine with that. I'm so used to it by now. It will give me time to get everything ready for the twins. They are starting to move more and DH has felt our little boy move. Here is my 20 week bump.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps624e8da3.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

Awww, Happy your bump is super cute!!!!:thumbup: Your top is very pretty!!! :winkwink: Sorry about the prolonged bed rest hun!! :hugs: Hopefully time will go by fast for the remainder of the bed rest and you have some things to help keep busy!! :hugs: 

I felt one of the twins kicking the other day too and I was like WOAH, what was that? LOL!!:haha: Up until then I was feeling soft suttle movements, so this was pretty neat!! I think my DH will be able to feel the kicks from the outside soon as well. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

I found some pictures on the internet to demonstrate my gender reveal ideas so you guys can get an idea of what I am thinking!!! :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/gender-reveal-balloons_zps002191d4.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Twin-Gender-Reveal-Balloons_zps2599b80d.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/couplepinkblueballoons_zpsac748bee.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Super cute bump Happy!!! Sorry about the bed rest, but gotta do what is best for everyone.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna they are all great ideas! I like the box releasing the balloons. I'm so looking forward to your appt so we can find out.:happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> Super cute bump Happy!!! Sorry about the bed rest, but gotta do what is best for everyone.

Yes that's my thought too. It's not so bad maybe I've gotten used to it. I still get to drive so my highlights are my appts it gets me out of the house.


----------



## sandoval_star

Amazing bump happy! 

Love the reveal ideas wanna, can't wait to find out. Not long now!


----------



## want2conceive

Awesome bumps ladies. I'll have to post an updated one soon. 

Wanna - awesome ideas for your announcement. I like the balloons coming out of the box the best.


Whisper - great job on the counts. Pretty even so far. Wonder how it will look after wanna finds out. I say that one is team pink and the other team blue and we stay pretty even.


As for me - we have been talking about middle names lately and not sure yet. DH loves Luke. I think it's a maybe. Nicholas Luke. What do you girls think?

Also, thanks ladies for your review of the doppler. We went with the angel sounds one because the reviews on Amazon were really good.

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - You are looking great! Sorry to hear you will probably have to stay on bedrest, but I know you'll do whatever is necessary to keep those babies cooking! 

Want - I like the name Luke and "Nicolas Luke" sounds good together. I guess it depends on how you think it sounds with your last name on the end. I've heard it's important to have a different number of syllables in the names? 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Not much going on with me. I am going to be making a few homemade items for the babies - started working on some crochet booties last night. I am also winding things down at my work. Only three more weeks to go and then I will be mostly done. After that point, I will only be working like, three hours per week! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, those home made items sound very cute!!! I wish I knew how to do stuff like that!! :thumbup:

AFM, DH and I did our gender reveal shots today outside in our backyard with the balloons. I posted some of my favorite shots in my journal if anyone wants to check out the pics. Of course we don't know the genders yet and we are hoping to find out tomorrow in our afternoon OB appointment. 

Here is a link to my journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...xt-ob-appoint-03-11-13-a-67.html#post25989909


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want Nicholas was one of my favorites. We were going to do Nicholas Paul middle name after my DH. Nicholas Luke sounds like a great combination. 

Whisper that's great you know how to make homemade items. I was thinking about making some baby blankets since I'm at home. I wish I knew how to knit I have plenty of time for that. Glad you are slowing down at work. 

Wanna those pics are lovely. I can't wait. I'll be stalking your journal waiting for updates. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## michelle01

Want - Cute name; I like Luke for a middle name!

Whisper - So jealous about you almost being done with work! I dread getting up now everday, but I know I have to keep coming in :wacko:

Wanna - LOVE your picture; it is really cute. I hope you get to find out today the genders...still thinking 2 boys :)

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## Whisper82

Oh boy everyone - it's been a tough day! I was feeling pretty sick after dinner last night and ended up waking up in the night a and throwing up. Then when I got up this morning, I was having some pain in my lower right abdomen and then threw up three more times! Sorry if that is TMI. Anyway, the pain in my side got really bad (like an 8) and I ended up going to the hospital (same hospital where I plan to deliver). They put me in labor and delivery so they could check me out and check on the babies. They ran a bunch of tests and were able to rule out infection, appendicitis, gall bladder, kidney stones, and a bunch of other stuff. They are pretty sure it is just round ligament pain! They said the pain from round ligament can be severe and sharp and often just on one side. I was also pretty dehydrated (probably in part from throwing up so much) so they gave me two bags of IV fluid and I really felt a lot better after that. I'm not sure why I was throwing up except that I tend to eat too much rich food on Sundays when we visit my family or DH's family. I guess there is not a much to be done about the ligament pain, but I am definitely going to drink more water and stay away from rich food totally! I have just been so miserable all day. I'm home now and at least I know the babies are alright. :wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh whisper you did have a tough time. I'm glad everything is well and the babies are good. I didn't know ligaments can cause you to throw up I keep reading we are suppose to have around 6 glasses of water but that's a lot of water. Take it easy I hope the pain has gone away.


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Oh boy everyone - it's been a tough day! I was feeling pretty sick after dinner last night and ended up waking up in the night a and throwing up. Then when I got up this morning, I was having some pain in my lower right abdomen and then threw up three more times! Sorry if that is TMI. Anyway, the pain in my side got really bad (like an 8) and I ended up going to the hospital (same hospital where I plan to deliver). They put me in labor and delivery so they could check me out and check on the babies. They ran a bunch of tests and were able to rule out infection, appendicitis, gall bladder, kidney stones, and a bunch of other stuff. They are pretty sure it is just round ligament pain! They said the pain from round ligament can be severe and sharp and often just on one side. I was also pretty dehydrated (probably in part from throwing up so much) so they gave me two bags of IV fluid and I really felt a lot better after that. I'm not sure why I was throwing up except that I tend to eat too much rich food on Sundays when we visit my family or DH's family. I guess there is not a much to be done about the ligament pain, but I am definitely going to drink more water and stay away from rich food totally! I have just been so miserable all day. I'm home now and at least I know the babies are alright. :wacko:

Awww, I am so sorry that you got so sick and were having so much RL pain!!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I am glad to hear that you are feeling better now though. Make sure you take care of yourself and try to drink plenty of fluids. :hugs::hugs: I know when my gall bladder was going to hell whenever I would eat rich, greasy, spicy or deep fried foods I would throw up repeatedly and end up having bad stomach pains. I ended up having my gall bladder removed though and the pain was in the top center of my stomach just below my breasts, and you aren't describing pain there so it probably isn't that. But I can understand how unpleasant your episode of being sick must have been. :hugs:

I have been having a lot of cramping and RL pain too lately, but it hasn't made me throw up. But I haven't been sleeping well this weekend because I have cramping at night and I have been very uncomfortable the last few days so I can relate.:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

I had my regular OB appointment today and they did do an ultrasound video, but unfortunately they couldn't tell me the genders. But on a positive note the nurse found both babies heart beats and they both look good. :thumbup: If anyone wants to read about my visit or watch my ultrasound video from the appointment it is in my journal and here is a link to the page page. :thumbup: I won't find out the twins genders until my level 2 ultrasound on Friday 03/15. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...years-lttc-p-69-17wk-ultrasound-video-69.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm counting down to Friday! I hope everything goes well. I'm glad the babies are growing well.


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper- I am so sorry about the pain :hugs: I have ligament pain also, but it doesn't make me throw up, just painful. Can't imagine throwing up along with the pain! 

Wanna- good luck on Friday at your ultrasound!!! :) fingers crossed you get 1 of each! 

Happy- sorry about being on bed rest the entire pregnancy! That must be difficult, but a blessing in disguise for you maybe? :) 

Chase- have you started shopping yet? 

Want- how do you like the Doppler? 

Michelle- are you feeling better? How's your tummy looking! 

Sand- I don't know how your staying team yellow!! Your strong! Lol 

AFM- today I have an ultrasound!! My ultrasound tech is amazing at getting clear shots of baby and OB is confident I will have a 100% on gender by the end of the day!! :) I can't wait, I'm so excited! I will update when I get home! I am also starting to feel baby move a couple times a day :cloud9: 
Other then that, I feel pretty good. Still finding some food to hard for my tummy and every time I get brave and try something new, I regret it badly!! I can't handle seasonings for some reason.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am glad to hear that you and baby are both doing so well!! That is really great that you had a good ultrasound tech and that you will be finding out the gender for sure soon!!! Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Whisper, I'm sorry you had to visit hospital. Sounds horrible, but hopefuly you're feeling a lot better now.

Wanna, I was desperate to know what you're having! I'm living vicariously through you! I'll check in on Friday to find out.

Hope everyone else is doing good! 

I had my 20 week scan today, it was amazing. Baby looks great and there were no defects apparent. The ultrasound tech asked me right at the end if we wanted to know the gender; it was so hard saying no! Weird thing is, my gut tells me I'm having a girl but my baby's face on the screen looked like a boy to me. Still no clue haha!


----------



## michelle01

Whisper, my goodness!! I am sorry for what you are going through, hoping you are feeling better now!

Hold - Amazing you will get confirmation so soon on the gender ;) I am doing good great, thanks! Tummy is showing a little bump :) Hope all is well with you!

Sandoval - The closer it gets to my scan the more I am worried I won't be able to stay team yellow :haha: I think if I didn't have the scan coming up I wouldn't care, but OMG, this is soooo hard not knowing!!! It may be a last minute thing....trying to keep it team yellow, but I may cave!!!

Good luck wanna on Friday :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Sorry you didn't get to see genders on Monday. Luckily Friday is right around the corner! Feels like forever though I'm sure. :hugs:

Hold - Hope your scan went well and that you got gender confirmation! I know how you feel about food. I keep thinking I'm over the whole nausea/discomfort thing, and next thing you know, I'm really regretting something I ate. I've had it though! I'm going on a strict healthy/mild food diet for the rest of my pregnancy. We'll see how I do....

Sandoval - Yay for a good 20 week scan! 

Michelle - I think we will all understand if the temptation is too strong at your next scan. :winkwink: Just make sure that if you cave, you let all of us in on the secret! 

AFM - I am feeling much better today. I had to go in to see my OB as he gave instructions that I was to get right in to see him as soon as possible this week. The babies are looking good and I am measuring just right. He was just a little worried as the monitors showed I was having some mini contractions yesterday. He gave me instructions to start decreasing my activity level over the next couple of weeks and I may have to go on bed rest if the mini contractions keep happening. Keep your fingers crossed that I can keep cooking these babies as long as I need to!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes for my ultrasound on Friday girls. Fingers crossed the babies aren't shy so we can find out the genders that day!! :thumbup:

@Michelle and Sandoval, I give you girls a lot of credit for sticking with staying team yellow!! You girls have a lot more will power then I could ever have. :haha::blush:


@Whisper, I am glad that you are feeling better after being sick!! :hugs: But, I am sorry about the mini contractions and I hope they stop so you don't end up on bed rest!!! Make sure that you take it easy and try to relax in the mean time!! Take care of yourself hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Well it's a.............

SURPRISE still :) lol 

Was very shocked to see that baby very much looks like a girl!!!! I will be waiting till my 18-20 week 4D ultrasound before I start buying things :haha: Was told once boy now and once girl, so I am torn and don't believe either way yet lol Baby is healthy, good heartbeat and measuring 15 weeks 6 days, so a couple days ahead. The only "problem" seemed to be my right ovary has gone back behind my cervix, possibly even on top of it a little. Will see what Dr's thoughts are on that this afternoon.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am glad that the ultrasound went good and that the baby looks healthy and is growing right on schedule!! :thumbup: That is really great news!! :happydance: How funny that the other ultrasound tech might of guessed wrong and it could be a girl!!!! LOL!!! :haha::dohh: Oh gosh!! I have had a few girls on the boards tell me stories about how one ultrasound person said it was one gender and then weeks later they find out it is the exact opposite!!! LOL!!:haha:

I hope that everything with your ovary is going to be okay and that it won't cause any problems for you. Big hugs to you!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Wow! Total turn around eh? Just when we think we know what to expect...I have been hearing a bunch of stories lately about the gender scan not being accurate. Hopefully you know before delivery. :winkwink:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I would be worried too! First boy and now girl. How exciting you are feeling movement. 20 weeks will come by soon.

Sandoval happy 20 weeks! Wow I can't believe we are half way there.

Whisper I'm glad you are feeling better. My OB said I would start feeling contractions now that I'm 20 weeks. I've felt them twice already. 

AFM, had my u/s and was confirmed on boy/girl. The twins are 13 oz each and they are growing accordingly. They are moving more now. I'm still on bed rest so I'm enjoying it. I did set up a date for a baby shower and register. This weekend we'll start looking at the furniture. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Happy, time is flying by now eh?! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Wanna, hopefully the twins' genders will be revealed! x


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - Sorry you got sick and I'm glad your feeling better. 

Wanna - Hope you find out the genders tomorrow so you can start buying stuff and picking your names.

Hold - Hope you find out the gender soon. The doppler works well. Some static but we are able to find the heartbeat without having to use gel. Using gel there is less static and you can hear the heartbeat better. You can record to the PC also but DH hasn't had a chance to yet. Nicholas has been kicking alot this week. Really hard too. lol

Sandoval & Michelle - I don't know how your doing it. No way I would be able to stay team yellow girls.


Happy - Yay for Team Blue & Team Pink! :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

It's been so quiet on this thread lately!!! I was just stopping in to see how everyone is doing?? I hope everyone is doing well and that everyone has a great week!!! :flower:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h451/shymartinez1/HAVE%20A%20GOOD%20WEEK_WEEKEND/awesomeweek.gif


----------



## want2conceive

I think we are all just tired at this point. I know I am. My tailbone is hurting from sleeping sitting up lately. lol. Wish it was July already.


----------



## want2conceive

Had a pretty big day today. we are just past our 6month mark. Went and had an ultrasound today and saw Nicholas in 3D. The tech said it would depend on what position he was in if we were going to get a good angle. Well he was hiding so the placenta was in the way. But we still got to see his nose and mouth in 3D. Was so awesome. I think he has my mouth and DH thinks he has his mouth. lol. Afterwards we got a call from DH's sister and turns out she is pregnant too but with a girl. She is due 1wk before me and had't told anybody yet. Would be awesome if they both arrived on the same day.

Oh, we also bought our changing table at IKEA today for $59.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I can relate to being tired!!! I have had some pretty bad days ruff days myself, really crampy, tired and not sleeping very good!!! I have been having a hard time 

The latest updates with me is that DH & I weren't able to find out the genders of the twins last Friday because we were running late and I went to the wrong office location, so I had to reschedule the gender reveal appointment for next Tuesday 03/26, so I was disappointed on Friday but the time has already flown by really fast and I only have 8 more days until we can find out so hopefully it will be here before we know it. 

I also have picked out my baby shower theme I think and I really like the two peas in a pod theme for my twins. Here is a link to my journal so you guys can see the stuff I like. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-years-lttc-tues-03-26-gender-reveal-78.html


DH put the cribs together the other day and our rocker glider. Here is the latest pics of the nursery. I think it is coming together nicely so far. All we have left to do is pick out the nursery crib bedding and decorations!! I can't do that until we find out the genders though. Here are some pictures. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/nursery03-13-13_zpscdea4290.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/ottoman03-16-13_zps28f7274c.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/cherrycribs03-16-13_zps09eea383.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/nurserypic03-16-13_zpsab4f739a.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Had a pretty big day today. we are just past our 6month mark. Went and had an ultrasound today and saw Nicholas in 3D. The tech said it would depend on what position he was in if we were going to get a good angle. Well he was hiding so the placenta was in the way. But we still got to see his nose and mouth in 3D. Was so awesome. I think he has my mouth and DH thinks he has his mouth. lol. Afterwards we got a call from DH's sister and turns out she is pregnant too but with a girl. She is due 1wk before me and had't told anybody yet. Would be awesome if they both arrived on the same day.
> 
> Oh, we also bought our changing table at IKEA today for $59.

That's awesome that your scan went so well and you got to see your son in 3D!!! :happydance::happydance: I am glad that everything looks good with your baby!! That must of been so fun trying to see who baby looks the most like with your DH!!! :winkwink: Do you have any scan pics that you want to share? That is a great deal for a changing table. :thumbup: We are going to use our large dresser as a changing table in the nursery as long as the changing pad fits comfortably on it, if it won't fit then we are going to have to get a changing table as well. 

Congratulations to your sister on her pregnancy!! That is very exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Had a pretty big day today. we are just past our 6month mark. Went and had an ultrasound today and saw Nicholas in 3D. The tech said it would depend on what position he was in if we were going to get a good angle. Well he was hiding so the placenta was in the way. But we still got to see his nose and mouth in 3D. Was so awesome. I think he has my mouth and DH thinks he has his mouth. lol. Afterwards we got a call from DH's sister and turns out she is pregnant too but with a girl. She is due 1wk before me and had't told anybody yet. Would be awesome if they both arrived on the same day.
> 
> Oh, we also bought our changing table at IKEA today for $59.
> 
> That's awesome that your scan went so well and you got to see your son in 3D!!! :happydance::happydance: I am glad that everything looks good with your baby!! That must of been so fun trying to see who baby looks the most like with your DH!!! :winkwink: Do you have any scan pics that you want to share? That is a great deal for a changing table. :thumbup: We are going to use our large dresser as a changing table in the nursery as long as the changing pad fits comfortably on it, if it won't fit then we are going to have to get a changing table as well.
> 
> Congratulations to your sister on her pregnancy!! That is very exciting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Wanna! Those pics of your nursery are awesome! Your farther along then We are at having everything ready. lol. We only bought the changing table because it was a great deal. Got it in White because I want to do White furniture but they had it in a couple of other colors too. We will probably be getting the crib within the next week and then will wait until the baby shower next month to start decorating and buying more stuff for the nursery. 

We did get pics from the 3D scan but they aren't very good ones because of how he was positioned and the placenta is in the way.


----------



## michelle01

Sounds like a great scan want ;) And congrats on your SIL being pg too!! How did she hide it for so long???

wanna - Sorry you couldn't find out the genders Friday! But your nursery looks amazing!!! We haven't even started cleaning out our other bedroom to start getting things setup :wacko: We have all of DS's stuff to put in there, so its just a matter or removing the stuff in there, painting, getting new carpet and setting everything up! I have been on DH about it, but he doesn't seem like it is urgent...MEN!!!

I had my OB appt yesterday, hb was 157 :) The dr I met yesterday said I will go for a scan between 22-24 weeks for the heart; she said that this is standard now for IVF babies. I didn't realize it, but I am all for whatever is necessary! I had my spinal bifida blood test done yesterday and my high-risk/gender scan this Friday! Still not sure if we are staying team yellow....it is getting so hard now!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my nursery girls!!! :flower:

@Michelle, I am glad that everything looks great with your baby, and that is a nice strong heart beat!! :thumbup:I hope your DH gets on the ball and starts working on the nursery soon!! At least it doesn't sound like you have that much to work on in there, so once your DH starts it shouldn't be to long before he finishes at least. I hope your upcoming scans and tests all come back great!! Hopefully you and your DH can make up your minds and decide if you can stick to being team yellow or not?? Good luck with deciding!! :winkwink:


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - SIL lives 4hrs away and doesn't have any coworkers on her Facebook. So we had no idea. She said when we told her our news she was praying it was a boy because she was having a girl. Lol


----------



## Whisper82

Hello everyone! 

Want - That is awesome you got to see your LO in 3D! Especially cool that you got a good view of his little nose and mouth.

Wanna - sorry things didn't work out for you on Friday. :( Not long though until you get back in. Way to go getting everything organized and ready. Your nursery looks fabulous. Looks like you have a nice large room for the twins! 

Michelle - Glad your appointment went well! Scan will be here before you know it! I think you should just do what you think will make you happiest - whether that means staying team yellow or finding out the gender. I bet your heart will know what to do. ;) 

AFM - I know what you are all saying about being tired out. It is getting harder and harder to get comfortable at night. I am getting pretty big ladies! It took me a while to start growing, and now I'm growing like crazy. I'm definitely losing some mobility. I'm fairly petite and still have three months to go! Oh my. I'm sensing some bedrest in my future. I'm super glad that I am cutting down to about three hours of work per week in just two weeks. It is time!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I'm sorry I've been absent, but last week I was told I could go back to work and this is my first week back. I'm so glad to be back!

Wanna the nursery is looking great! I really love the color.

Want how exciting to see your baby in 3D. Congrats to your SIL.

Michelle heartbeat sounds like a girl to me. I'm also doing a fetal echo heart in two weeks. They told me it was required due to IVF.

Whisper I can only imagine how much you are growing being petite. Hopefully taking those three hours will help you out.

AFM had a cervix u/s yesterday and its nice and long 5.1 cm. I've been feeling good. I'm starting to look around for maternity pics and trying to decide when it's the right time to do them. I don't wanna be too big. 

Have a great day!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!! 

Happy - YAY for being able to go back to work ;) I bet it is nice to get out of the house!! And I have been thinking girl all along :)

Whisper - Now that my scan is tomorrow I don't think I can hold out waiting :haha: I knew I would possibly cave!! But my DH is being difficult about the whole thing, so although we will find out together, it may not be till sometime over the weekend!! Especially since if it is a boy, we have sooooo many clothes from DS, that I would want to get them all washed and ready before the delivery.

Hope everyone else is doing great!!

I am excited to see my LO tomorrow :)


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - yeah, I'm petit too n have been growing like crazy lately too. On our 24wk scan on Monday they told us Nicholas is a pound and a half. Looked online and 24wks are usually just over a pound. So yeah. 

Happy - yay for being able to go back to work but remember not to exert yourself.

Michelle - I know it's got to be hard being team yellow so be proud that you held out this long because I wouldn't have been able to.

Update on me - We have picked the color for the nursery(soft baby blue) and DH will be painting it in the next couple of weeks as he wants to take pictures for the video he is making of me and our new arrival. We will probably be purchasing our crib within the next week as well. Oh and we sent out our shower invites this past week too. Having our shower on April 28th.

Anyone have ideas for pregnancy pics? DH already having me take some for the video he's making.


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Michelle! x


----------



## michelle01

Want - Cannot wait to see pictures of your nursery :) That is really sweet of your DH making the video! I have heard of girls getting professional pg pictures done....one had baby blocks that spelled out baby and showed her holding it across her bare belly. I am sure whatever you do, it will be something you will always remember!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, I am so glad that you have been given the okay to come off of bedrest and go back to work. :thumbup: That is really great news!! :happydance: I want to get professional maternity pictures done as well some with myself and some with DH & I together. I am thinking I will do them in June when my belly is nice and huge, and hopefully I won't be to uncomfortable yet, I may move them to May if I am feeling really uncomfortable before then though. 

@Michelle, enjoy your ultrasound tomorrow!! I hope that everything looks great with your baby!! :thumbup:

@Want, to get ideas to do your own maternity pictures, just go a google search for maternity photographers and look at their portfolios to see what they did with other people's maternity pose photos!! :winkwink: Your nursery sounds like it is going to be really pretty and I can't wait to see the final product!! :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Want - Cannot wait to see pictures of your nursery :) That is really sweet of your DH making the video! I have heard of girls getting professional pg pictures done....one had baby blocks that spelled out baby and showed her holding it across her bare belly. I am sure whatever you do, it will be something you will always remember!!

Dh is going to do that with me, lol. Already bought the baby blocks. Just waiting to get the bump a little bigger. We'll be taking them soon though I'm sure.



wannabeprego said:


> @Want, to get ideas to do your own maternity pictures, just go a google search for maternity photographers and look at their portfolios to see what they did with other people's maternity pose photos!! :winkwink: Your nursery sounds like it is going to be really pretty and I can't wait to see the final product!! :thumbup:

Thanks Wanna, DH already has a bunch of ideas written down from seeing them online. Was just wondering if you girls had any special ideas for photos.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I meant to post here yesterday, but never got the time after posting to my Preg diary, but the scan went great yesterday. I got the visual proof that Casper is, indeed, a boy and everything else was great. Reba has her 'regular' monthly visit next week Friday, but I'll be back home then. Being over here, I saw a bunch of family and friends I haven't seen since I've been expecting and had to put up with a new round of 'you don't know what you are getting into' comments, but I just let it roll off my back. Then I went out and bought a few things for baby. Going shopping again today - still not making the major purchases, but going to 'test drive' a few things. Hope all is going well and I'm on the edge of my seat to find out what Wanna's twin are!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, that is great news that everything continues to look great with Casper and that you have confirmation that he is indeed a boy!! :thumbup: Thanks for cheering me on about finding out the genders!! :winkwink: DH & I are both super excited as well and Tuesday afternoon will be here before we know it so it won't be long now until we know the genders!!! :happydance::happydance:

Here is my 19 weeks bump shot!!! I am holding steady at right about 10 pounds weight gain so far!! :thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/19wksprenant03-22-2013-Copy_zps5e7a9474.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/19wkspregnant03-22-13-Copy_zps7551cd5d.jpg

DH & I went on a shopping spree at this huge consignment sale and got some great deals on gently used baby stuff. I wrote about it in my journal and posted the link to the website if anyone wants the info. They have these huge sales a couple of times a year all over the United States. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-years-lttc-tues-03-26-gender-reveal-80.html

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far!! :flower:


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - So glad you were able to get confirmation that it's a boy. Don't worry about what other people say. It's your dream to have a son, not theirs.

Wanna - Awesome bump girl! Can't wait until Tuesday to find out the genders. Still think it's one for team Blue & one for team Pink.


----------



## sandoval_star

Great news chase, you must have been delighted to have confirmation that Casper is indeed a boy! As for people's opinions - they don't matter in the end. Plenty single parents manage just fine, whether they be female or male. You did well to ignore x


----------



## michelle01

Chase - People really shouldn't have the right to judge or make comments like that on what other people do!! I think it is awesome that you are doing this; you are going to make an amazing dad ;)

Great bump wanna :) Good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for tmr wanna, can't wait to hear your news. I'm still in the one of each camp x


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Yay for being off bed rest! 

Michelle - I'm a little behind. Still team yellow? 

Chase - That is so awesome you got to see Casper and that he is doing well. I bet a lot of your family and friends will be super proud when they see what a great dad you are. 

Wanna - Tomorrow is the big day right? So exciting! 

Want - You'll have to keep us updated on how your photos turn out. Does your DH have plans to take some cool pictures of your baby when he comes? 

Sandoval - How are you?

I don't have much going on at the moment. I only have about one more week of my regular work schedule left and after that, I will just work two or three hours per week. I am really glad. I'm ready to move on! I am 25 weeks today!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes for my gender reveal level 2 appointment tomorrow guys!!! :flower: It is at 4pm, and the girl at the office said it can take up to 2 hours with twins, so I probably won't get a chance to update with what the genders are until tomorrow night. But, I will be sure to update on B&B as soon as I get home and I have the chance!!!! :winkwink: I am hoping that my twins look healthy as well and I can have some piece of mind with this appointment since I know that they will examine both babies very thoroughly and look at the organs and measure their body parts etc.


----------



## michelle01

Happy 25 weeks Whisper :) We have the gender sealed in an envelope right now; Friday I was going crazy to open it, but as each day goes on, I think I would be OK not knowing! However we decided to get a mylar balloon filled with either pink or blue confetti and have DS pop it on Easter Sunday with our family. Last year on good friday I had my d&c after my first IVF failure/miscarriage. It was a very sad time and we did nothing for Easter. Now a year later we have so much to celebrate, that we figured why not reveal on Easter?!?! My parents will just happen to be here from Arizona so we get to do it in person instead of over the phone :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Aww, I love your gender reveal idea Michelle! And what a lovely Easter compared with the heartache you suffered last year. Can't wait to find out what you're having.

Wanna, can't wait to hear your news! Hope the scan goes well. 

Afm, not much happening. Bought our pram yesterday though, very exciting!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase people say things because they don't understand. I think you are going to be a great dad and it takes a real man to raise a child.

Whisper yay for 25 weeks! I'm glad you are starting to slow things down at work.

Wanna good luck tomorrow I'll be stalking your journal!

Sandoval I'm glad you are doing well. 

Michelle what a great idea about revealing the sex. And your parents will be there to share it with you.

AFM, I got a cold so I stayed home today. I have an echo u/s for the twins next week.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey guys,

Here is a link to my gender reveal results in my journal on p.87, check it out!!! DH & I are super excited and so happy!!! :happydance::happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ears-lttc-pg-87-gender-reveal-results-87.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy 20 weeks wanna!!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Want - You'll have to keep us updated on how your photos turn out. Does your DH have plans to take some cool pictures of your baby when he comes?

Whisper - Happy 25wks cycle buddy! :happydance:

Yes DH has a list of snapshots he wants to take both of my bump and our son when he arrives.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Congrat's Girl!!! So happy for you!!!! :happydance: btw, I gusse right!

Michelle - I love your gender reveal idea!!! Will be very memorable for you and your family!!! You should have someone record it so you can watch it whenever you want!

Sandoval - What's a pram? 

Happy - Sorry you have a cold and I hope you feel better soon girl!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Want, a 'pram' is what the limeys call a baby carriage.

I was talking to Reba earlier this afternoon and she was telling me that Casper is really active in the evenings, now. He's been going to town every night and you can even feel him from the outside. I hope that doesn't mean he's going to keep me up all night when he's born (though he probably will, I know!).


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase he sounds like a very active baby so yes his going to keep you up at night. My boy is very active in the evenings especially when my DH talks to him. Happy 20 weeks!


----------



## holdontohope

Congrats Wanna on 1 of each!! :) 

Chase I am glad Casper and Reba are doing well! My little one is a night owl as well! 

Michelle can't wait to hear what your having! Love the gender reveal idea! 

I hope everyone else is doing well :) 

afm: My little baby is doing well and my 18-20 week anatomy scan has been scheduled for April 1st :happydance: Other then that.. I am finally starting to show and clothes are getting harder to button. OB really wanted me to gain 10lbs by 20 weeks... But I have managed to put on 4, if they round up lol Well its a start ;)


----------



## michelle01

Congrats again wanna ;)

Hi Hold :hi: WOW, just 4 pounds ;) Consider yourself lucky; seems my weight/bump has really blown up the past couple weeks now. And a gender scan on April Fool's Day :haha: Cannot wait to hear if they confirm girl or boy!!!

want & Whisper - Happy 25 weeks girls :)

Chase - Glad all is going well with Casper and Reba :) My LO is pretty active at night, but now starting to feel tons of kicking during the day...such a great feeling!


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle LOL!! Yes April fools day.. Still considering changing it because I'm a bit superstitious :haha: Is 18 weeks 3 days to early for the anatomy scan? I thought it wouldn't be till closer to 20 weeks. Baby always measures 4 days bigger then it should... So maybe it will be ok :shrug: 

Yes 4 pounds! Haha I was happy to see that! My chest has doubled in size.. So some of that weight has been placed there for sure ;)


----------



## michelle01

I had my scan at 19 weeks! I think it also will have a lot to do with the baby's position; mine is breech so it was a little bit more difficult for her to get in that area, but she seemed pretty sure of the gender. I will be asking again at my 24 week scan to have them look and reassure us ;)


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - thanks! Would have never guessed that's what a pram was. lol. And maybe Casper will use up all his energy during the day and sleep the whole night. Only time will tell.

Whisper - Have you been getting your nursery ready yet?

Update on me - Nicholas has been really kicking this week. We picked up our crib & paint for the nursery wall today. DH put together the changing table we bought last week and will be painting the nursery this weekend. DH has been working on the video he is making and says it is going to be great. Won't let me see any details what he's done so far as he wants me to get the full effect when I watch the finished product. Can't wait.

Also, getting ready for baby shower next month. You girls have any ideas of activities for showers?


----------



## michelle01

want - I just went to my neice's baby shower last month and they had a few activities. One was having someone walk around with string and having each guest cut it to what they think the diameter around the belly was; the closest won a prize. Another was guess how many m&m in a baby bottle, there was a sheet with a partial nursey rythme they asked everyone to write down the completed part and another was handing out clothes pins and having each person wear one, if someone said the word baby, you got to take their pin and the end of the shower, whoever had the most won.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Glad things are going well! Don't worry, I'm sure the pounds will pile on when they need to. :winkwink:

Michelle - Still planning on gender reveal soon? So excited for you!

Want - Nice work getting things rolling on your nursery. I finished cleaning out the closet in the room we will be using this week. The room is a light purple color, so I don't think we will paint unless I find some awesome decorations or bedding that don't match. We are going to look at more cribs tomorrow, and then we'll be making our final selection. We should all share pics once everything is all ready! 

I'm afraid I haven't been to many baby showers, so I don't really have any ideas. It looks like my DH's family wants to throw me a shower, so we just need to decide on a date for that. It will probably just be DH's aunts and cousins attending that one. Other people keep asking me about when/if I'm having a shower, and I'm not really sure what to say because no one else has really offered to throw me one yet. I keep thinking one of my sisters will offer, but no word yet. I won't be devastated if I don't have a big shower, I just thought it would be nice to celebrate because getting pregnant was so extra hard. I don't think I want to throw myself a shower though. Seems weird, but I'm unsure of shower protocol....:shrug:


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - thanks for some awesome ideas! I really love the clothes line pin idea. Keep those ideas coming if you remember anymore!

Whisper - glad your almost decided on a crib. On your shower, there really isn't a protocol. We don't have to much family living close by so we are pretty much throwing our own shower. I agree with you that we all tried extra hard(8yrs for us) so a shower to celebrate the arrival of all our little ones are a must! So if nobody offers, don't worry. Throw one yourself. Your little ones deserve a celebration no matter how big or small it is.


----------



## sandoval_star

Want - I totally forgot that a baby carriage is called a pram only in the UK. But yeah, chase is correct, that's what it is! We're also shopping for what we call the cot just now, which you guys call a crib. So funny the amount of different terms used. A few more i can think of are; soother - dummy, diaper - nappy, and stroller - pushchair. Lol, bet there's loads more x


----------



## want2conceive

Sandoval - thanks for teaching us some different names on things. Think I may use nappy in my vocabulary now.

update on us - DH and SIL painted the nursery today and it looks great. DH was in there taking his photos in between painting, lol.

Hope everyone had a great Easter!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

As you guys know I had my level 2 scan about a week ago and that went great. They also did a vaginal ultrasound to measure my cervix and the problem is that when they measured my cervix it was measuring short. The DR. put me on vaginal progesterone which is supposed to help and I have to get a check of my cervix done tomorrow morning so I am hoping it is maintaining it's thickness or that it has gotten longer. It is scary because it can cause pre term labor, so please keep your fingers crossed for me that my cervix improves. I will do an update tomorrow and let you guys know how things went regarding my cervix.


----------



## wannabeprego

want2conceive said:


> Sandoval - thanks for teaching us some different names on things. Think I may use nappy in my vocabulary now.
> 
> update on us - DH and SIL painted the nursery today and it looks great. DH was in there taking his photos in between painting, lol.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Easter!!!!

That's great that the nursery is coming along and has been painted.:thumbup: Are you going to show us pictures of the progress so far?:winkwink:


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!! Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!

wanna - Hope things look better for you tomorrow ;)

We wanted to do the balloon with confetti yesterday to reveal the gender, but that didn't pan out. I ended up going to carters, picking out a pink and blue outfit, both for the same price and giving the girl our envelope to put the right one in a box. She went in back and put one in and put the envelope and receipt in the box as well :) We had DS open it yesterday and I was in complete SHOCK :) I couldn't seem to attach a video here, but we are team :blue:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone!

I hope you guys had a great weekend.

Want yay for nursery! I can't wait to see the pictures.

Wanna, I'm sorry about your cervix. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and the progesterone is helping you.

Michelle I thought girl for sure! Congratulations on a boy!

I can't believe we are in April already! Time seems to be flying by! Have a great day ladies.


----------



## michelle01

Me too Happy! Everyone thought we were having a girl! I think DH was a little disappointed, he really wanted a girl (probably wanted a daddy's girl), but I know that DS will be so happy to have a brother to play with! Not to mention, we have ALL boy things already. I have 7 huge bins of boy clothes, tons and tons of boys toys such as trucks, etc... But I just prefer a healthy baby ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - My favorite UK term is pushchair. Love it. 

Want - Yay on the nursery getting painted! Sounds like things are coming together. 

Wanna - Good luck on your checkup tomorrow. Hope everything is looking good. I know it's hard not to worry. Every twitch I have I get worried. Your babies will cook long enough. :hugs:

Michelle - Yay for team blue! You're helping us even out a bit. ;) That is so exciting. And super cool that there is so much you won't have to buy. Woot! 

Happy - Hope you are doing well. 

AFM - I have another twin growth ultrasound on Friday as well as a glucose test. FX everything is still looking good. We are pretty much settled on cribs now and I think I'm going to order them today. Plus, at our family Easter dinner yesterday, my sister offered to do a shower for me! Yay! Below is a pic of my 26 week bump.


----------



## michelle01

Happy 26 weeks Whisper! You are so tiny for twins at 26 weeks with twins ;) You really look amazing!! And awesome your sister is going to give you a shower!!! Good luck Friday!!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Hope everything goes well with your results.

Michelle - Awesome you are on team blue with us! :happydance: You better not be April Fooling us! lol

Whisper - Awesome bumb girl! I will post a recent one of me shortly.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luck wishes for my appointment tomorrow guys. :hugs::flower: I am hoping for good news tomorrow. I know if my cervix gets any thinner than I could end up having to get my cervix stitched up which is really scary to me. :cry: I know that the DR's will only do it as a last resort. Although there are risks associated with it like miscarriage, infection and permanent damage to my cervix. :wacko: Although without the stich I could be risking pre term labor, so unfortunately that will be my only option probably if my cervix gets any worse. :cry: Fingers crossed it won't come to that though.

@Michelle, Congrats on being team blue!!! I am so happy for you!! :thumbup: https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee422/scusemeplees/edbb1b50.gif


@Whisper, your bump is so cute. You look really great for being pregnant with twins!! :winkwink: Your blouse is very pretty! I am glad that the nursery is coming together nicely. That is so sweet that your sister is throwing you a baby shower.:thumbup: I hope you have a wonderful time. 

I don't know if I will be able to travel back home to make my big baby shower my sister and I had planned, if my cervix keeps giving me problems I could end up on bed rest and my family would have to come to my house for the baby shower, so it would be a lot smaller and mainly just family so in a way I will be disappointed. My appointment tomorrow will help determine what I can do.


----------



## wannabeprego

I wanted to add what my latest nursery set choices are. I don't remember if I told you guys what sets I ended up picking. Since I found out I am pregnant with a boy and a girl I ended up picking totally different sets than I originally thought I wanted. I am going with a pink set with birds, flowers and tree branches, then for the boy a blue set with birds in tree branches. One side of the nursery will be the girls and the other will be the boys. I am also going to decorate the walls with a large tree with blowing flowers and the baby's names on one side of the nursery and a smaller tree that matches the boy's set on the other side that has blue birds on it. I think it will be really pretty by the time it is done. Here are pics of the sets that I have picked.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/pinkbirdsnursery_zpse65d01fa.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/bluebirdsboynursery_zps3f6c8b2a.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle you are right! A healthy baby is the best. Will you want more babies after this one?

Whisper you have a lovely bump! Good luck on Friday! I hope everything goes well. So glad your sister is doing a shower for you.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna those are very nice colors for the twins. I love the idea! I hope everything goes well tomorrow for you. I'll keep you in my prayers. Hopefully you will still get to have your big baby shower at your sister's.


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> I wanted to add what my latest nursery set choices are. I don't remember if I told you guys what sets I ended up picking. Since I found out I am pregnant with a boy and a girl I ended up picking totally different sets than I originally thought I wanted. I am going with a pink set with birds, flowers and tree branches, then for the boy a blue set with birds in tree branches. One side of the nursery will be the girls and the other will be the boys. I am also going to decorate the walls with a large tree with blowing flowers and the baby's names on one side of the nursery and a smaller tree that matches the boy's set on the other side that has blue birds on it. I think it will be really pretty by the time it is done. Here are pics of the sets that I have picked.

Wanna - you have simular ideas to what we are doing. We are doing a tree with branches on our wall too.

Here's the tree we got:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51bY68V1eXL._SX450_.jpg


----------



## want2conceive

Here is our nursery after painting: (DH took the pic with his fisheye lens so that's why it looks curved).
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Baby/DSC_0985_zps1de1195e.jpg

And here is my bump this morning:

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0987_zpsda1c31f0.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, thanks for the well wishes hun!! :flower:


@Want, That tree is really cute and I love the paint color you guys picked for the nursery, it is very pretty. :flower: Cute bump hun!! You are looking really great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sandoval_star

Wanna, good luck for today hun. Hope you get some good new and your cervix is looking a lot better :hugs:

Michelle, congrats on team blue!! 

Whisper and Want, great bump shots girls! You are both looking great. 

Hope everyone else is well. I sorted out maternity leave with my work yesterday. I'll finish up at the start of June (cos I've saved a lot of holidays to add on to my official maternity which will start on my due date), and won't return until September 2014! :shock: Can't wait to finish up now, it's all becoming very real!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that's a beautiful bump. I love the nursery idea.

Sandoval you have a great maternity plan. I wish the US had something similar. I get 8 weeks for c-section and I can take up to 12 additional weeks. I like your plan better. I have an appt on Thursday I'm going to ask how much longer I can work.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - This is it for me :) I have DS and we just wanted him to have a sibling. I also turn 40 in january and really feel blessed with 2 children! How about you?

Want - CUTE bump and LOVE LOVE LOVE the tree; that is amazing! Who painted it? And love the color of the room ;)

Sandoval - WOW...that is unbelievably awesome. I wish I had that much time off! I get 12 weeks total for my c-section. You are super lucky ;)

wanna - cute bedding for your LO's :) Good luck today and hope you still get to go to your baby shower!!!

I ended up at my dentist yesterday; Friday my crown broke! I needed to get that replaced along with another filling :( My mouth is killing me today.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the well wishes and support girls!!! :hugs::flower: You girls are the best!!! :hugs:

So I had my vaginal ultrasound to measure my cervix this morning, DH drove me in and took the morning off from work, so I was glad that he was with me because I was nervous. :thumbup: The ultrasound technician girl did it. She had to take a bunch of measurements from different angles for 3 minutes, so may lady parts were a little tender from the vaginal ultrasound thing being in there for 3 minutes:wacko:. She brought the results to the DR to be reviewed, and the good news is that my cervix is staying the same and is measuring the same as it was a week ago so I was able to leave without any additional requirements other then what I have already been doing. 

So I will just be going to my next regular OB appointment on 04/12 and I have another level 2 ultrasound on 04/22. I am going to continue to stay on my vaginal progesterone and relax as much as possible, and make sure I am not over doing it. Hopefully my short cervix is going to stay the same for a while to give the twins enough time to cook and get big and strong. :thumbup: Please continue to keep your fingers crossed for me.

I have to either call my regular OB or ask her about traveling in my next appointment on the 04/12 to see if I will be ale to travel for my baby shower on 05/18 or not.:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sandoval, that is really awesome that you have some additional time saved so that you can start maternity leave sooner. :thumbup: June will be here before you know it!! :thumbup: I hope you can enjoy the down time and being with your baby!! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, Ouch, I am so sorry about your tooth!!! I hope you aren't in too much pain. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle congrats on a baby boy!!!!! How exciting :) 

Wanna glad your scan went good! That's great news! 

All the bumps and nursery pictures are beautiful girls!! I can't wait to decorate! 

AFM: I had my anatomy scan yesterday!! Everything went well and all measurements were normal :) Baby is a little tiny thing and was moving around like crazy! And 100%......

It's 

A

GIRL!!!!

Team :pink::baby:

I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## sandoval_star

Congratulations on your daughter Hold!! You must be so excited xx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, Congrats on being team pink hun!!! I am so happy for you. :happydance::happydance: Looks like that other ultrasound person was wrong. LOL!!! :haha:

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o745/xforeveryoungg/congratulations.png


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle DH said we were done but I would like one more child. I turned 36 in January too. Maybe I can make him change his mind.

Wanna I'm glad everything went well. I will keep you in my thoughts.

Hold :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay for team pink!

If I did my math correctly we have 5 girls and 5 boys and a team yellow. Sandoval you can break the tie!


----------



## michelle01

Hold - That is awesome :) Congrats on your little girl!!

Wanna - Glad your appt went well and things are the same ;)

Happy - I thought I only wanted one but after DS was born I was so sorry I had my tubes tied and wanted a second. So you never know; after your twinnies are born, he may change his mind or you may change yours ;) If I was younger, maybe a third would be in our future, but I don't see that happening since I am turning 40 the beginning of next year.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

If you have your tubes tied are you still able to do IVF/FET? I was thinking about doing it since I still have some frosties available.


----------



## michelle01

You can still go through IVF with your tubes tied, but my insurance company made me get them untied, try naturally for 12 months THEN move to IVF. So that is what we did and why it took so long; I had them untied in October 2010 and started our first IVF Jan/Feb of 2011. We would have started in September 2011, but they found a cyst right before that cycle :growlmad: Since my insurance covered 4 IVF cycles I had no choice but to go that route. But if they are tied, you can still do IVF/FET because you don't need your tubes! Something to talk to your FS/OB about though.


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you!! :) 

I am just so happy to know! I can't believe how far we have all come :hugs: Life is such a miracle!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Michelle, congrats on joining team blue! Gad, it's been crazy over here - last week was crazy-busy for me. Not unhappy about that because I'm making $, but just a reminder of how full my hands are going to be in a few months.
Looking at nursery stuff and starting to buy things. Mostly I'm just going to get plain and inexpensive sheets and such, but I knew I wanted one set to 'feature' as it were. This is what I'm going with. Not going to get all of the components - I don't need them all, but I really like the design. Gotta have space stuff for my little rocket man!
 



Attached Files:







1702-2T.jpg
File size: 149.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Love your tree. Once we decide on colors for sure, then I will look at some cool wall stuff too. Is it a vinyl tree? It's trendy around here to get the vinyl letters and pictures to put on walls. Nice bump by the way! We're getting there!

Sandoval - You're on the count down to maternity leave! How cool.

Michelle - Sorry about your tooth. :( That is a huge bummer. I hope you got all fixed up. 

Wanna - Glad to hear your cervix seems to be staying the same. I have a feeling it's going to be ok. Hoping you get to go to your big baby shower. 

Hold - Congrats on a girl! I've heard that sometimes girls can look like boys on ultrasound if the cord gets between the legs. Maybe that is what happened to you. Lets hope the gender holds steady from here. ;) 

Chase - You are indeed going to be a busy guy....and probably love every second of it! I bet you are having a ton of fun picking out stuff a little boy will be in love with. Space stuff is definitely a good choice I'd say. :) 

AFM - Finished my last long day at work yesterday. From here on out I will just be working probably three to five hours per week. Not bad, and it will help to keep bringing in a little extra money before the babies come. I am really glad to be done with long days as my back still has problems when I sit too long. This is a big transition though because I will not be going back to work for more than a couple of hours per week after the babies are born. Feels very weird. But good. :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Chase! Love the space idea for Casper :) Glad you are busy; babies are surely expensive ;)

Whisper - I am so jealous; wish I didn't have to work these 40+ hour weeks!! Enjoy your time to yourself now ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase I love the space rocket idea!

Whisper hopefully working less will help with your back. 

AFM, had my echo heart check on my twins yesterday and everything is good. We even caught brother hitting sister on the screen:huh: so I guess it starts in the womb! I had a cervix check this morning and everything is looking good. I also had a FFN test done Fetal Fibronectin! Has anyone started them? They check for pre-term delivery. I get to have them every two weeks. It's amazing to see how much the twins have grown. I have another growth u/s next week. I now feel the twins move all the day long and I'm also feeling their hiccups! :cloud9:

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Fighting in the womb....Sibling rivalry already :haha: And I believe I have heard others call those NST checks every 2 weeks? I wonder if that is just a twin thing? As for movement, it is the BEST feeling! I have really started feeling LO this past week ALL day long, the kicking is non-stop :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I've heard of NST but not of FFN. Maybe they are the same thing. I was told I have a high risk of pre-eclampsia but I haven't felt any contractions. But then this is my first pregnancy and I really don't know what they feel like. Isn't exciting to feel LO move? I am in love! DH put his head on my belly and he could feel the kicks of our boy.


----------



## Whisper82

Is anyone else getting swollen ankles? Mine have started to get a bit puffy at times over the past week. Hoping it's nothing to worry about. I go to see my OB tomorrow so I will get him to check it out.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - I have heard that is normal. Other girls in some others threads I am on have had that. Hopefully it won't get worse. Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I had it last week for only one day but I think it was because I wasn't drinking enough water. I do hear its normal.

I had my OB appt today and it seems as everything is moving along. I'm not allowed to travel due to my high risk but I wasn't planning on going anywhere. He said I was measuring a little bigger than normal but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Whisper82

It feels like I am constantly drinking water and going to the restroom. lol. Keeping these twins hydrated is a full time job! My doc looked at my ankles yesterday and he says it looks like normal swelling. Nothing to be worried about at this point. I also had a twin growth ultrasound and the twins are measuring just right. They were not able to confirm genders though because of the positioning of the twins...FX we are still girl girl. 

I also did my blood glucose test yesterday. The drink was super gross. I am hoping the test will come back ok, but I had a really weird experience about thirty minutes after drinking it. I was in the middle of the ultrasound and I'm pretty sure I almost passed out! My heart started pounding, I got all sweaty and nauseous, and then my head felt all fuzzy like I was under water or something. DH helped me sit up, and the ultrasound tech said she had seen this happen before. Looks like I probably just got low blood sugar from fasting before the glucose test and then drinking all that sugar sent my system out of whack. Plus I was laying flat on my back for the ultrasound, which I think didn't help. I felt better within a few minutes, and they sent me for the blood draws. Doc said they will call me ASAP if there are any problems with the results. I really didn't feel very good the rest of the day. Please keep your FX that my tests will come back normal!


----------



## sandoval_star

Whisper, my friend passed out at an ultrasound this week. The tech said it can happen from lying on the major blood vessel in your back and it happens quite often. I suppose your fasting then intake of sugar probably didn't help too! Hope you're feeling a bit better. 

Happy, that's awesome dh got to feel the kicks. My dh isn't really an emotional guy but when he first felt a proper kick he was really overwhelmed and looked like he could cry. It was if he realised there was an actual person in there and not just me getting fat haha. 2nd tri is definitely a good one x


----------



## want2conceive

Sorry girls, I've been gone a few days because I've been busy getting stuff ready for the shower.


Wanna - Thanks, we love how the color looks on the wall with the white furniture. Can't wait to show you girls an updated photo. Glad your cervix is not getting worse hun. Hope it improves on your next visit.

Michelle - The Tree is a Decal. We purchased it on Amazon. We haven't put it up yet because we have to wait a couple of weeks for the paint to completely dry before adding decals. It's gonna look great though! Can't wait to get it up on the wall.

Sandoval - I've been lucky being able to stay home through most of the pregnancy. DH & I decided it was best because we are high risk and after 8yrs trying we didn't want to risk anything. DH has been the only one working and we actually decided that I wouldn't return to work until at least January. Blessed to be able to have this option.

Hold - Congrat's on team Pink! :happydance:
And yes, "Life is a Miracle" Hold! And I agree, we have all come so far and will love our children even more for doing so! :hugs:

Happy - Funny you got to see your son hitting your daughter on your last ultrasound. I guess it really does start in the womb. lol 

Chase - Nice space sheets! Maybe he'll grow up to be an Astronaut!

Whisper - So glad you don't have to work long hours anymore. Now enjoy your pregnancy girl because they will be here before you know it. And yeah, we are all getting there. I can't believe it's finally happening! Btw, I feel like my ankles swell up anytime I'm up for more then 30min at a time without sitting for a few. 

And to answer your question about the tree, yes it is a vinyl tree. And DH also got this one below to place over the crib! I think it is perfect. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71zcJTnHRNL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - Thanks - that is very good to know about your friend's ultrasound experience! I guess I don't really spend much time lying on my back on a hard surface. Now I know it's not a good idea. lol

Want - Very cute for over the crib! I'm glad you've also had the opportunity to take time off from work. I have been enjoying my time to prepare.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that is so cute and true! I didn't know you were on high risk! Well I'm glad you're at home enjoying this pregnancy. I can't believe you are 27 weeks!

Whisper happy 27 weeks!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello ladies. Been extra busy with things and have not had much chance to check here, but Reba had her appointment today and all is good! HB at 150 and her belly has popped up to 24. So I'm a happy boy this morning!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay Chase!:happydance: Happy 22 weeks!


----------



## Whisper82

Awesome Chase! So good to hear your little guy is thriving.


----------



## michelle01

Thats great Chase!! Glad to hear all is good.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, that is wonderful news that Casper is doing so great!! :thumbup:

I have my OB appointment tomorrow afternoon. Wish me luck guys. :winkwink: I also posted some maternity belly pics to my journal in a spoiler if anyone wants to take a peek. DH & I did our own maternity pics to save some money, and I think they came out really pretty so we won't have to pay anyone to do them for us. :thumbup: I went into more details about the pics we did today and our plans for the next set in my journal. :winkwink: Here is a link to my journal........

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-next-ob-appointment-mon-04-15-a-100.html


I hope that everyone is doing well and that you guys all had a wonderful weekend!!! :flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna good luck tomorrow. I love the pics and your belly looks beautiful.


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for your appointment Wanna, hope all goes well. Your pics are gorgeous x


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my pictures and for the good luck wishes for my OB appointment this afternoon. :hugs::flower: I will be sure to do an update later tonight and let you guys know how my appointment went. :thumbup:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/Thank%20you%20gifs/ty0809.gif


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Good Luck with your appointment!

Everybody - Target.com is having a big baby sale(think for the whole month of April) in case you ladies are looking at buying stuff. Some good deals on there.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, Thanks for the good luck wishes and for the info about the sale at Target!!:thumbup:

Here is a link to my journal and how my OB appointment went this afternoon. I have posted 2 links to videos that DH recorded and a shot my baby bump to. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-next-ob-appointment-mon-04-15-a-101.html


----------



## Whisper82

Hey all! Feels like forever since I've posted. Just been busy I guess. I am 28 weeks as of yesterday! Every week feels like a triumph as I just want to avoid preterm labor if possible. I'm sure many of you feel the same. I am just working on making some things for the babies and we are planning to put up our cribs tonight! If I ever manage to get the nursery looking presentable, I will post some pics. My sisters are doing a shower for me, probably in May. My DH's family will probably do one as well. Things are going pretty well at the moment. Does anyone have any advice on baby monitors? I have been getting different opinions on video vs. audio only monitors. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper happy 28 weeks! I can't wait to see the pictures of your nursery. No advice on monitors. I haven't looked into it yet. Are you planning on delivering naturally? 

AFM, I had a growth scan last week. Boy is measuring 1 lb 13 oz and girl is 1 lb 12 oz. Everything is moving along. The Dr thinks I'll make it to 36 weeks which puts me at the end of June. I'm really really excited to meet my twins. Feeling them move is amazing!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls!! Happy 28 weeks Whisper and 26 weeks Happy :)

Great weights Happy :) and that is awesome they think you will make it to 36 weeks! June is not too far away!!!

Whisper - Every week is a great milestone and preterm labor is definitely a big scare for me; had it with DS! How sweet of your sisters; hope you have a wonderful shower! And would love to see pics of your nursery!

I have one monitor now and will get another one (it broke when DS was about 2), it is the Summer Infant Day & Night flat screen color video monitor; LOVED it! Never had issues with it. DS broke it but he was older so we had another one that came through on our tv if we wanted to see him. I will be buying another one for this LO.

Friday we have our echo, so excited to see the LO again ;) He is so active throughout hte day, so hoping to get some good pictures Friday of him. We are still working on a name; DH is so stubborn!! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I am glad that everything is moving along really well for you and the babies!!! :flower: Happy 28 weeks!!! :thumbup: I can relate to your fears of pre term labor and how every week is a blessing because of my short cervix and being at risk for it as well. I am so thankful for every week that passes without a hitch!!! Fingers crossed for us both!!! :hugs::hugs:

@Happy, that is such wonderful news that everything looks great with your twins and that the DR thinks you will make it to 36 weeks!!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance: Happy 26 weeks!! :flower:

@Michelle, Good luck with your Friday appointment and with figuring out names. :flower:

My next Level 2 ultrasound is on Tuesday 04/23 so I am hoping that everything will continue to look great with the twins, They also will check my cervix so I hope that it is remaining the same or that it has increased. Hopefully the progesterone has been working it's magic and I can keep the twins cooking a lot longer. Wish me luck!!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck wanna on Tuesday ;) Keep those twinnies cooking!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Great vids of your little ones and awesome looking bump. Hope your feeling better now too.

Whisper - Yes, I agree every week is a triumph at this point. Hope you have an awesome baby shower and I can't wait to see your nursery pics too. As for the monitor, I want to get a video monitor and thought they were all the same until DH told me about some of the reviews on Amazon and the only one that didn't have alot of bad reviews were motorola brand. Of course those are more expensive but DH doesn't want something that will not work properly or stop working all together at one point.

Happy - Happy 26wks!!! Glad everything is looking good. 

Michelle - Happy 23wks!!! Hope you and DH can agree on a name soon so you can start calling your little one by name.

Update on me - Nursery is almost done. DH bought and put together the glider this week. All that's left now are the wall decals. I think he wants to get them up before the baby shower next week. Shower is next Sunday, the 28th to be exact. 

It's getting tough to get around because I'm so big and I have to constantly sit to rest after standing more then 25min at a time. Can't really find a comfortable position to sleep recently either. Even with all of that I already feel that I'm going to miss being pregnant.


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks for the monitor advice ladies. Still haven't decided, but your info has given me some things to think about. 

Happy - I just saw my doc on Friday and he said that, assuming twin B floats to a head-down position, we can try to deliver without a c-section. I think I am willing to give it a shot as he assured me they will monitor the babies very closely and will have two doctors there for the delivery. How are you planning to deliver?

Michelle - Hope you got some good pics of LO on Friday! 

Wanna - FX that you can also keep those twins in as long as possible! Keep us updated on how your sca goes on Tuesday!!!

Want - Nice work getting your nursery done cycle buddy! I am also getting uncomfortable especially at night. Seems like neither sitting too long nor standing too long is a good idea. So funny how you were saying that you will miss being pg - I totally had the exact same thought today before reading your comment. It's nice to have that LO all snuggled up inside isn't it? Kind of comforting somehow. 

AFM - STILL dejunking and organizing my house. I think it's looking really good after today. I think I was so depressed last year with TTC that I just really neglected a lot of the little things. It feels like such a weight off to get rid of all the junk that has been weighing me down and make my house more livable. Starting to freak just a little b/c my OB said twins can often come by 35 weeks. That is only just over six weeks away now!!!! Hoping DH and I can get all of our projects done before then....:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes for my upcoming appointment on Tuesday girls!!! :hugs:

@Whisper, That's great that you have started decluttering your house and and getting ready for your twin's arrival. Good luck with getting everything done in time!! I know what you mean about feeling like time is running low since with twins they can often show up earlier than in a singleton pregnancy. Ihave the same worries as well and it is part of the reason why DH & I have been early with doing most of our stuff. Right now with my short cervix I am worried about being put on bed rest or being in the hospital so I am trying to get everything done early just in case. DH has been in nesting mode for a while now though too, and he has been cleaning, organizing and decluttering for a while now. 

AFM, I posted a picture in my journal from another set of maternity pics DH & I did. We did this set outdoors around our house, since the spring is so pretty here right now, with flowers blooming all over. Here is a link to my pic that I posted in my journal in a spoiler. I hope that everyone had a wonderful weekend. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-next-level-2-ultrasound-04-23-a-104.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want I'm glad the nursery is almost done. I'm sorry about being so tired:sleep:. I know exactly how you feel. Did you have a theme for your shower?

Whisper I'm glad the cleaning is coming around. I know what you mean about the junk around. DH is the one that has been cleaning around. Wow you can deliver at 35 how exciting:happydance::happydance:. Happy 29 weeks! I'm doing c-section. The Dr only delivers twins that way and since I'm considered high risk he is not going to take any chances.

Wanna I love your maternity picture and your invitations:cloud9:. I have a shirt in the same color as your dress. I still haven't done my pictures I've been so busy organizing my shower. I might do them next week. Good luck on your next appointment I think its tomorrow.

AFM I have been extremely tired. I do something and then have to take a break. I don't know how much longer I'll be able to work. I sit most of the time but I have to walk to go to the bathroom plus it's going to be around 90 degrees the next three days:dohh:. I can't believe we have made it this far. I can't wait for our first IVF baby! Have a great week.


----------



## michelle01

want - No name yet :) But we still have some time. And that is great about the nursery! One less thing to worry about. Cannot wait to hear about your shower; hope you have a great time ;) 

Whisper - We did get some good pics; I posted them in my journal Friday ;) Isn't a great feeling to get things done around the house. I am doing the exact same thing! One room at a time, each weekend. When I get home from work I am too tired, so I have just Saturday/Sunday's do work on them, but have been for the past 2 months. I have had a lot of garbage bags to throw out and it feels great ;) It is amazing how much stuff one can accumulate.

Hope everyone else is doing good ;) We had our scan Friday; asked the tech to show me that it was a boy and you certainly couldn't mistake this LO for a girl :haha: He is now head down, which explains why my bump dropped so much. But the echo went great and this LO is healthy; such a relief :)


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, thanks for the compliment on my maternity picture and the invitations. :flower: Yes, tomorrow is my level 2 ultrasound and they should measure my cervix as well. I am hoping that the twins continue to look healthy and have grown since the last visit. Hopefully my cervix is still the same length or has increased since the last time they measured it as well.

I have been really tired as well. I have to take it easy and I am on restricted activities because of my short cervix so I have been depending on DH to do a lot of things for me and help me a great deal. Luckily he is really sweet and very helpful so it has made things much easier for me. I can only stand for a short period or else my feet get red, swollen and start to itch. Then by the end of the day if I am on my feet to much it feels like there is all of this pressure pushing down on my lady parts, and like everything is just going to fall out of me. :dohh: I get all crampy as well. For about a week now my fingers are tingly and numb, and I can't hardly feel them most of the day. :wacko: I spend most of the day on the couch with my feet up. Happy, make sure you don't over do it and get your DH to help you out as much as possible with everything. I am not even supposed to vacuum either, so I feel frustrated at times that I can't do more stuff around the house. Luckily DH & I have gotten most of our big stuff started or done. I am nervous about having to go on full blown bed rest or going into the hospital if my cervix changes for the worse. :wacko: Then I really wouldn't be able to get much of anything done. Carrying twins is a lot of hard work!!! :wacko:

@michelle, I am so glad that everything looks great with your baby boy and that he is healthy!! That is wonderful news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I LOVE the colors in your newest picture. The pink flowers look amazing with your dress. Sorry you are having the discomfort of cramps, tingling, and all that unpleasantness. You are right....twins are not for the faint of heart! 

Happy - Sounds like c-section is a good call and that your doc is being as careful and cautious as he can. Do you have any idea yet when they will schedule you for? Some of us are pretty close together...I can't wait to see who delivers first! I am in awe of you ladies who are still working full time. I don't know how you do it! So many of the women on this forum have so much strength and resiliency. 

Michelle - I checked out your pictures and they are awesome! You already have an idea of what your LO looks like. Maybe seeing his little face can help you pick a name for him. We are also still looking for names! We will probably end up at the hospital rushing to finalize something at the last minute. :blush:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wanna I know what you mean about carrying twins! I never really thought about it. Everyone tells me its hard with one and I can't imagine two. My fingers get numb at night. I wake up and my hand are numb. I've been getting cramps in my legs in the middle of the night. I've also felt the pressure down there. DH has been doing pretty much everything for me. Its getting harder to bend over and pick things up. I can't sit up straight because right away they start kicking me. I hope everything goes well today on your scan. I hope your cervix has improved. I'm also glad your DH has been helping you out a lot. Once your twins are born is anyone going to help you out for the first weeks?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle, I'm glad the echo went fine. It's alway nice to see the LO. I'll swing by your journal to see the pictures!

Whisper the Dr said I'll be luck to make it to 36 weeks which will be at the end of June. I'm pretty confident I will. I'm just tired all the time. Its getting harder to sleep at night. Its hard working full time. I've signed the FMLA so I can go home whenever I want to. The Dr said I will probably work up to 30 to 32 weeks depending on how I feel. My next OB appointment is next Thursday.


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - Beautiful picture and what a great invitation! Hope all goes well today :)

Happy - I can sympathize working full time! I am only 23 weeks and it is hard, even though I sit all day, my back is killing me most of the time. I plan to work all the way through too ;) Sorry you are so tired; that part is hard cause how do you get more energy, you sleep but are still tired (at least that is how I feel all the time). I wonder if that is just to prepare us for what is ahead ;)

Whisper - I wish that helped us to pick out a name ;) My DH is just so stubborn; we have always had a girls name picked out, it would have been Jenna Paige. But a boys name..UGH! I feel we will be in the same boat; I will be delivering and we have no name picked out :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am really scared girls, my cervix was shorter today when they checked it. :cry: I ended up having to go to the hospital to be monitored for contractions. It was the longest day ever. :wacko: The twins are both healthy but one is measuring smaller then the other, so the DR's want to monitor them even closer as well now. Baby A aka our baby girl is 1 pound 4 ounces and baby B aka our boy is 15 ounces. I have read where it is normal for a twin boy and girl to measure differently though, so I am trying not to worry myself about that just yet. I wrote the full details in my journal about the appointment and here is a link to it. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttc-pg-105-cervix-has-gotten-shorter-105.html

Please keep me and the twins in your thoughts and prayers that they can keep cooking long enough to be born healthy!!!


----------



## Whisper82

So sorry things have been so tough. Posted more in your journal. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> wanna I know what you mean about carrying twins! I never really thought about it. Everyone tells me its hard with one and I can't imagine two. My fingers get numb at night. I wake up and my hand are numb. I've been getting cramps in my legs in the middle of the night. I've also felt the pressure down there. DH has been doing pretty much everything for me. Its getting harder to bend over and pick things up. I can't sit up straight because right away they start kicking me. I hope everything goes well today on your scan. I hope your cervix has improved. I'm also glad your DH has been helping you out a lot. Once your twins are born is anyone going to help you out for the first weeks?

Thanks for the well wishes hun!!:hugs: I am sorry that you are also so uncomfortable right now in your pregnancy. :hugs::hugs:

I wanted to answer your last question about having help with the twins. My DH gets 2 weeks for his maternity leave and then when he goes back to work my sister is supposed to be coming down to help out with the twins for a week or so. I got an offer for help with the twins from my SIL as well if I need it although I am not that close to her so I don't know if I am comfortable accepting help from her or not. :shrug:




Whisper82 said:


> So sorry things have been so tough. Posted more in your journal. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

 Thanks so much Whisper!!! :hugs: I will be checking out my journal and your response shortly. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Praying for you and your twinnies Wanna! I will go check out your journal now.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I posted on your journal big :hugs: to you!


----------



## sandoval_star

Wanna, I'm so sorry things weren't more positive at your appointment :hugs: The good thing is that your babies are healthy so I hope they hang in there as long as possible. I'll keep you in my prayers that your babies stay healthy and you have no further complications xx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes ladies and for keeping the twins and I in your thoughts and prayers!!! I really appreciate it!!!!:hugs::flower:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/ThankYouAnimation.gif


----------



## want2conceive

Everybody - Sorry I've been away the last few days preparing for our baby shower this Sunday. personals below.

Whisper - yes it is comfy feeling them snuggle. Nicholas has really been kicking alot lately. My Dr. said he's probably going to be a soccer player, lol. Glad you have time to declutter your house cycle buddy. We've done alot of that too but have most of it in the garage until a garage sale next week and then donations after that. Then all that's really left is DH is going to clean out and reorganize the whole garage.

Wanna - Praying for you and your little ones girl. Hang in there and keep them cooking. :hugs:

Happy - thanks. And our shower theme is little prince. Also, you said you could be delivering around the end of June. If I only make it to 38-39wks then we could be delivering around the same time.

michelle - I know you have some time still but why not come up with a name so you can start calling him by name already...

Update on me - Well, As some may know our shower is this Sunday so I will post some pics afterwards. DH also took some cool pics he took of us and my bump. hope to share some with you ladies soon. I'll see if I can post at least one shortly. Also, DH finally showed me part of the vid he is working on and it looks awesome. Can't wait to share it with everybody when it's done as well. Can't believe I'll be 30wks in a couple of days. About 8-10wks from the finish line now.


----------



## want2conceive

Here is one of the pics DH took. Taken on our driveway. Felt a little guilty afterwards about complaining about the hot sun while he set up the camera(took a few shots) because it came out so good.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Want, that's a really cute picture. I did turn out quite well.

So, Reba was telling me today that she got some Braxton-Hicks contractions yesterday that went on for about 1/2 and hour. Seems to be normal enough - you do get them more with each pregnancy, I've read, and this is her 2nd. But other than that, all is well and she has her next appointment on Tuesday. I'm going to go over on May to buy some stuff, but it may or may not be at the time of her May appointment (wow, that's a lot of 'may' in that sentence). Need to make some final decisions about what crib and all that, but I have some fairly good ideas as to what I want.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good morning everyone,

want I love the picture! That is so cute. I can't wait to hear about your shower this weekend. Mine is next weekend. How exciting we could be delivering around the same time. Happy 30 weeks! How are you feeling? Any swelling?

Sandoval how are you?

Chase I'm so glad Reba is doing well. Hopefully you can join her on her next appointment. Good luck picking out the crib. DH put ours together last weekend and even decorated the walls. 

AFM, here is my 27 week shot! I don't feel too big but when I see the pictures I look big!:haha: I still haven't done my maternity shots I have to do them this weekend. Is anyone doing newborn pictures? I have to call around to see if anyone has experience with twins and set my appointment. We are not doing a nursery for our twins since the other twins have the extra bedrooms so we are placing one crib in our bedroom for both twins. DH has it all done. The crib the wall decorations and the extra two dressers for the twins. It turned out really nice. Next weekend is my baby shower I still have a lot to do. Have a great weekend everyone!

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps6987fe30.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I love that gender reveal picture. It is super cute and you guys did a wonderful job with it!!! :thumbup: I am sure that the rest of your maternity pictures and video are going to turn out wonderful as well. :winkwink: I hope you enjoy your baby shower and have fun!! :thumbup:

@Chase, from what I have read online Braxton hicks are common, so try not to worry. :hugs: Otherwise I am glad to know that Reba is doing good. good luck with picking out your cribs, decorating, and getting ready for Casper's arrival. DH & I ended up getting convertible cribs for our twins, so the beds convert to infant toddler beds and then full beds so we won't have to buy beds anytime soon. :thumbup: We got our crib from walmart and got a really good deal on ours. :winkwink:

@Happy, cute bump pic!! :thumbup: I am going to try to do my own newborn twin photos myself first and if they don't come out good then I will use a professional photographer. I found some really good ones in my area by just doing a google search and viewing their portfolios. I would suggest you do the same. :winkwink: Your nursery sounds cute and like you guys made it work good even though it is in your room!! Are you going to post pics to show us how it came out? I would love to see it!! :thumbup: You have a good weekend as well!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

uggghhh... :wacko: I had an early morning scare today and went into the hospital to be checked out.... the full details are in my journal... Here is a link to the full details. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tc-pg-111-results-hosp-visit-04-28-a-111.html


----------



## Whisper82

Want - We are getting pretty close now aren't we? Kind of surreal. I hope your shower went well!

Chase - Sounds like Reba is having some contractions about the same time I started having them. My doc actually sounded pretty pleased that I was getting them (as long as they aren't too frequent or painful). Go figure. I guess our bodies have to "practice" this whole baby delivering thing in advance. :) Are you having any kind of baby shower? 

Happy - Awesome twin bump! GL with your shower next weekend! 

Wanna - Read all about your scary weekend in your journal. So glad everything is ok, though I'm sure it is hard not to worry. It is very positive that the twins are moving and looking healthy on the ultrasound. They are fighters and so are you! Big hugs :hugs:

AFM - Turns out I am getting two showers thrown for me! My sisters are throwing one on May 18th and DH's aunt is going to put on a small one (just for DH's family members) sometime at the very end of May. I think DH's aunt wanted to throw us a special shower because DH's mom died last year - just before our IVF cycle. I know DH's mom would have given us a shower if she were still here, so it is very thoughtful of his aunt to offer. It is possible the twins could come before the second shower, but I am thinking they are going to hang in there for a while. I am still feeling pretty good, though I sometimes have trouble sleeping because of hip pain and muscle aches.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks Whisper!!! :hugs::flower: DH & I definatly breathed a sigh of relief after yesterday morning's event!! It was reassuring to knowing that the twins are okay and very active along with my cervix still being closed. :thumbup:

That is so wonderful that you are getting 2 showers. :thumbup: It will be nice to have a small one with close family in addition to a bigger one with friends etc. I hope you enjoy them both and that you are having a wonderful week!! :flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! I'm glad the twins are doing well. Keep them baking mama!

Want I hope your shower went well!

Whisper yay for two showers! Hopefully the twins will hold on until the last shower. Happy 30 week! I just realized you are 30 weeks OMG time has flown by so quickly. You could be our first IVF babies to be born! I'm so excited!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## michelle01

want - How did your shower go?

wanna - Glad everything is good; how are you feeling now?

Whisper - Wow, 2 showers, that is great ;) And happy 30 weeks; where has the time gone???

Happy - How are you? Your shower is soon approaching :) And cute bump pic!! You look great :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> want - How did your shower go?
> 
> wanna - Glad everything is good; how are you feeling now?
> 
> Whisper - Wow, 2 showers, that is great ;) And happy 30 weeks; where has the time gone???
> 
> Happy - How are you? Your shower is soon approaching :) And cute bump pic!! You look great :flower:

Thanks for checking in on me Michelle!! :hugs::flower:I am doing alright. Right now I am just dealing with the normal discomforts of being pregnant. I have lots of weight and pressure pushing down on my cervix from the twins so it gets uncomfortable and I have to pee like a race horse all of the time. Lastnight I literally woke up every hour to pee, so I didn't get much continuous sleep at all. Luckily I can sleep in and nap during the day to make up for the cruddy sleep. :wacko: My finger tips get numb and I can't feel them most of the day now and if I am no my feet for too long then they get red, swollen and itchy, so I try to stay off my feet as much as possible. The main thing for me now is just relaxing, keeping my feet up and staying hydrated to keep these babies cooking as long as possible. 

How are you doing? I hope that you are having a wonderful week so far!! :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Hello everyone! 

I haven't been on in awhile. I am starting to read through and catch up on all of you! :flower:

I have had a pretty difficult time lately. I started having contractions at about 20 weeks. Of course its WAY to early for that! They were pretty irregular, but now happening more often. Drs are monitoring me very closely and I am pretty scared :nope: Other then that, little miss is doing well and I have finally gained a total of 6lbs. Dr thinks I am just going to stay smaller and might not top 20lbs for weight gain in the end. As long as baby is fine and healthy, that's all that matters to me. I have also had some leg and hand numbness, pretty strange!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks Michelle! I'm doing good. Sometimes I have good days and sometimes they are bad. No one said it would be easy being pregnant and I feel that I'm going to miss my bump after the twins are born. 

Hold I'm sorry you are having contractions so early. I was told they start happening around 24 weeks. I'm glad little miss is doing well. Take it easy you are half way there! 

AFM, DH has gone crazy with the baby shower. He said the twins would be our last kids so he wants to go all out. He even rented a snow cone machine:dohh: All the favors, drinks and decorations are done. I just have to wait to Sunday to decorate. We are having it at the park in a picnic area. We are expecting about 100+ people. We made it coed so everyone can attend. The ladies at work are giving me a shower as well. I'm pretty excited. I'm getting more tired everyday. I have an OB appointment tomorrow and well see how much longer the Dr will let me work. He told me maybe 30-32 weeks. I know I sit all day long but the twins start kicking me when I try to sit up straight for too long. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## michelle01

wanna - You are lucky to be home so you can sleep/rest during the day! Nights I don't get much sleep I feel like a zombie at work, really really stinks. For the most part I am doing good! Still working out 4 days a week and bowling, so keeping as active as I can; thanks for asking ;)

hold - Oh how scary! Glad they are monitoring you and your LO is still snuggled in. Take it easy and rest as much as you can!!

Happy - That is awesome of DH! Sounds like your shower is going to be a lot of fun; cannot wait to see some pictures ;)


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, It's been a while!

I wanted to come and update you all - I'm finally having my rainbow! :happydance: 

It was a natural pregnancy too! Only meds I had was an intralipid infusion at 5 weeks to try and get my body not to reject the little guy and what do you know -it bloody worked! :thumbup:

Had scan today and i'm 13 weeks 4 days, due 2nd November! Scan pics attached.

I'm over the moon right now, couldn't be happier. DH and I are on :cloud9:

I always check in to see how you're all doing, it makes me so happy to see you all getting close to your due date.

I'll come back to see you all in about six weeks with my 20 week scan pic!

:hugs: to you all
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-01 15.55.00 (2).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









2013-05-01 15.57.07.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## michelle01

Congrats JDH! So happy for you :) Definitely keep us updated on your progress ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - sleeping is getting tough isn't it? Nice work drinking all that water though. Very important for preventing preterm labor especially with twins I've heard. 

Hold - sorry about the contractions. :( I think I started having them around 24 weeks. My doc said they aren't a bad sign as long as they are not too frequent or painful. Praying that yours will decrease and be within normal ranges. Hugs :hugs:

Happy - sounds like an awesome shower. I want to come! 

JDH - So happy to hear your news! That just made my day. You've got to stick around and keep us updated! 

AFM - I've been at a continuing education conference the past couple of days. Trying to keep my feet up, but my ankles are still huge at the end of the day. Today is particularly long because I have to go in to work for a couple hours after the conference is over. Ugh. It's going to be a long day. Can't wait until it is over.


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks guys, i'll defo pop on and keep you updated.

Always stalking tho, to see newborn pics!


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies, It's been a while!
> 
> I wanted to come and update you all - I'm finally having my rainbow! :happydance:
> 
> It was a natural pregnancy too! Only meds I had was an intralipid infusion at 5 weeks to try and get my body not to reject the little guy and what do you know -it bloody worked! :thumbup:
> 
> Had scan today and i'm 13 weeks 4 days, due 2nd November! Scan pics attached.
> 
> I'm over the moon right now, couldn't be happier. DH and I are on :cloud9:
> 
> I always check in to see how you're all doing, it makes me so happy to see you all getting close to your due date.
> 
> I'll come back to see you all in about six weeks with my 20 week scan pic!
> 
> :hugs: to you all

Congratulations on your pregnancy!!!!!:happydance: I am so excited and happy for you!! H&H 9 months to you!! Beautiful scan pics!!! :flower:

https://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg5/brimom_2008/BABY%20PICTURES/pregnancy-6.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am sorry about the contractions. I hope they ease up soon. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: Make sure you keep hydrated and rest as much as possible. Laying on your left side can help stop them as well. :hugs: My fingers are also numb and tingling all of the time as well, it started a couple of weeks ago for me and it is very annoying, but it is only temporary well we are pregnant. My OB was saying that wearing wrist support can help when you are sleeping although I haven't tried using them yet myself. 

@Happy, your baby shower sounds like it is going to be a blast!! Your DH is so cute going all out for the celebration!!! I hope the two of you have a wonderful time and get some great gifts for your twins!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH!! I am so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: happy and healthy 9 months! Please stick around we would love to know how your pregnancy is going.

Whisper how much longer are you going to be working? I hope you get some rest after your conference.

Wanna my fingers are starting to get numb especially in the mornings when I wake up.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - I really shouldn't complain...I only work like five hours a week now....:blush: And I did make it through the long days of the conference followed by work just fine. Since my work is so flexible and I am still feeling pretty good, I am probably going to just keep going until June when I will be 35 weeks. After that, all bets are off!!! Any news on when your doc wants you to take off from work?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

He said everything is looking good at the moment but I do have to see him weekly now. Maybe around 30-32 weeks so I got 4 more weeks. It might be around the beginning of June. I hope it doesn't get too hot by then. I could always work some hours from home but I haven't talked to my boss.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Read about your scary moment last week. I'm glad everything is ok with the twins. Keep them cooking hun. Thanks for your compliments on our picture. It was Dh's idea and it is currently my FB profile pic. : )

Whisper - Hi cycle buddy, we are getting pretty close and yes it does feel kind of surreal. It felt like I was in a dream during my baby shower. That's how surreal it felt. It was wonderful, and we(dh & I) are so happy to be able to have finally experienced it as the actual guests of honor. Wow, two showers for you! One for each baby? lol

Happy & Michelle - Yes shower was awesome. Felt like I was in a dream. Wow Happy, a snowcone machine? lol, the kids will enjoy that.

Hold - welcome back to us. Sorry about your ordeal. Hope it's smooth sailing the rest of the way hun.

JDH - Congrat's on your BFP girl! You deserve it. :happydance:


Update on us - Well, like I said the shower was great and it felt surreal to finally experience it, almost like I was in a dream. My feet are pretty swollen now and I think if I waited any longer to do a shower I would not have been able to. Now we want to buy whatever else is left from our list by the end of May because I won't be able to go out much anymore with these feet. Only have a few more purchases to make and we want to rent a carpet cleaner at lowe's for DH to wash the carpet in the house before he arrives. Just to be prepared since I have allergies, there is a possibility he can have some also.


----------



## want2conceive

We also, have our next ultrasound appointment this Monday. Starting with this appointment I think we will be going every week now until birth.


----------



## want2conceive

Almost forgot, here is a pic of the tree dh put up in the nursery last week. I think it came out perfect:


----------



## Whisper82

Wow that looks awesome Want!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Wow that looks awesome Want!

Thx Whisper. It's something DH really wanted to do for the nursery. I didn't let him paint it on(which is what he really wanted to do) so he must of looked at about a hundred tree decals before finding the right one from his vision.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that tree in your nursery is very pretty!! I really like it a lot!! :winkwink: I am so glad you got to enjoy your baby shower and that it was fun!! :thumbup: I can relate to the swollen feet and not being able to stay on them too long since I feel the same way right now!!! :dohh:

DH & I are in the final stages of decorating our nursery also and we are putting up the tree wall decals we bought, curtains and other wall hangings, so once it gets done I will have to post pictures so you girls can see. 

AFM, I did an update in my journal yesterday about how my OB appointment went yesterday if anyone wants to take a peek here is a link to it. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...3-years-lttc-next-ob-appoint-05-03-a-116.html

I did a bump shot yesterday as well and here are the pics.....

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00286-Copy_zps3cffa8f2.jpg




https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00283-Copy_zps3c2d2faf.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I'm so happy you had a great shower. I also love the tree it looks amazing. Hopefully you got most of the stuff you needed at the shower and you don't need to buy much. It does feel surreal! Good luck on your appointment today and let us know how it went. Happy 31 weeks!:happydance:

Wanna lovely bump pictures! I hope everything goes well on your next cervix check.

Happy 31 weeks whisper!:happydance:

AFM, I ended up in the hospital on Friday with contractions!:shrug: Everything was fine and babies are doing well. Now I know what contractions feel like. My shower was wonderful the snow cone machine was a success. I got tons of clothes, a double stroller, 4 bouncers. I'm waiting for the bedding to come in so I can take a picture and post it. Now I'm on weekly doctor visits. I'm getting more tired as the days go by but luckly no swallen feet! Just my fingers get numb. The doctor said I'm measuring big and I do have an u/s this wednesday to find out the babies weight. We are getting so close to the end I'm getting really excited and nervous at the same time.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Here is a pic of my cake!

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps81e40695.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

@Happy, Thanks for the compliment on my bump!! :flower: I am so glad that your baby shower was a lot of fun and that you got a lot of nice gifts!!! :thumbup: I love your baby shower cake!! It is super cute!! :winkwink: Sorry about the contractions!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: I am glad that everything was okay despite having that scare. Was it Braxton hicks maybe? I hope that anymore contractions stay away now and that your babies keep cooking for a lot longer!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That's what I thought at first but they told me no they were contractions but they were far apart and not to worry about it unless I get them every 15-20 minutes for two hours. I just want to keep these babies cooking for as long as possible.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Sorry about that scare with the contractions! :hugs: I've had some braxton-hicks contractions, but those probably don't compare with the intensity of the real thing. Can't say I'm looking forward to real contractions. :wacko: Glad to hear everything is ok and that your shower was awesome. Adorable cake - whoever made that is very creative. 

Wanna - cute pics! Hope you are still taking it easy and staying off your feet as much as possible. :hugs:

AFM - I went to some yard sales with my mom and sister on Saturday and got some awesome baby stuff. There are certain things I will buy new i.e. car seats and such, but there are a lot of things we can save a ton of money buying used. We got a new condition baby swing, high chair, Boppy pillow, and baby bath from a neighbor for a grand total of $24! :happydance: So excited. My SIL is sending us a bassinet that should be here in a few days. I'm happy to be checking a few items off my list. I'm still feeling pretty good and still no restrictions from my doctor. My feet did swell up more than ever yesterday. Not a big fan of that. I'm not wearing my wedding ring anymore because I'm worried that if my hands start swelling, I won't be able to get it off! We are coming to the home stretch ladies. I agree with Happy - nervous and excited at the same time!


----------



## michelle01

Cute bump pic wanna!

Sorry about your scare Happy, but glad everything is OK ;) CUTE cake and glad the shower went well! I have had braxton hicks, they are uncomfortable, but definitely nothing like the real thing. I remember with DS, I woke up that morning and it felt like my AF was coming, with really bad cramping! It was not fun. 

Whisper - GREAT deal on the baby stuff, $24 WOW! That is awesome. Glad things are going well. You girls are almost there ;)

I had my glucose test yesterday; it sucked! The stuff we have to drink, NASTY and it made me feel very crappy the rest of the day. Just glad that is over with. I am measuring right on track; 18 pounds gained so far, not sure how I managed that as my appetite lately has decreased tremendously! I actually have to force myself to eat lately.

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper those are some great sales! I know what you mean about your fingers! Mine feel really chubby! 

Michelle I'm glad everything is right on track! I can't believe you are almost 26 weeks! I hate the glucose test! 18 lbs is not bad. Are you still exercising?

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, That is so awesome that you got some really great must haves for baby really cheap!!! It is always great to be able to save some $$ when possible. :thumbup: I found some really great gently used things at a couple of really big consignment sales that were in my area, and I know it saved us a lot of money, especially with twins coming!! :winkwink:

@Michelle, sorry that the glucose test made you sick. :hugs::hugs: Do you know if you passed it yet? Fingers crossed that you did. I had to do it early in my pregnancy because I am over weight and I passed it the first time. I haven't done the next one yet though, although I imagine it will be coming up soon, unless the twins come before I get to the test. You are doing good with your weight gain so far. :thumbup: 

I am fluctuating between 13 to 15 pounds. I get up to 15 pounds weight gain and then I loose 1 to 2 pounds right after. I think the twins are using up a lot of my calories lately because I think that I have been eating plenty of food lately. Another thing I read is that where we are in our pregnancies we need to make sure we are eating plenty of calcium because the babies need it to grow and strengthen their bones. If you don't get enough calcium in your diet then the babies can steal it from your bones and you can get osteoporosis down the road. I am an ice cream addict and I have been eating a lot of that lately so that is a good thing I suppose. :winkwink:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hello all!

@Michelle, so sorry the test made you feel bad. Reba just had to do hers today and said about how bad it tasted. I hope it doesn't make her feel sick, too.

@Wanna, cute bump pic! Glad everything is moving along for you. 

@Happy, sorry about the contractions, but glad everything is going okay. This is really exciting how close everybody is getting.

@Want, that tree does look nice. I am going to see if I can find some decals later this month. It really is a great idea and I'm a lousy artist, so that's the best solution for people like me.

@Whisper, I'm glad you saved some $. Like you, I'm getting some stuff new, but I have a really good friend who has been hitting thrift stores for me and finding clothes. Most of those things have hardly been used at all, so it's going to be saving me a bunch of $.

More details in my diary, but Reba had her monthly appointment today, and all great! HB @ 140, belly @27. Really getting revved up for this thing!


----------



## michelle01

Happy - I am still excerising :) I go about 3 days a week now and still bowl on Sundays. 

wanna - I believe I have passed; they said no news is good news and should hear within 48 hours. Well 48 hours has passed now and nothing ;) Oh and I have been eating ice cream too ;) With the warmer weather its been great.

Awesome appt Chase! Sounds like things are on track with Reba too!! It is going to go so fast now ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Hey everybody - just a quick question. My ankles and feet have been extra swollen the past couple of days. My right side tends to swell more than the left. I have also felt kind of icky yesterday and today; like kind of nauseous and sour stomach. Plus I had more Braxton hicks contractions last night than usual. Should I be worried? I don't want to freak about normal pregnancy symptoms, but I also don't want to miss something important. :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - My suggestions would be to try and lay down on your left side, drink some water and see if it helps. If it gets worse or you are worried, call your OB! That is what they are there for and like you said, you don't want to dismiss it for nothing ;) I have read about the difference between braxton hicks and contractions that are real; the BH will make you uncomfortable, but not hurt and they are not close together. I have had a few of them; I feel like I cannot breath and my stomach gets really hard/tight. The real ones, at least from what I remember from DS, felt like BAD AF cramping and it never let up! I knew something wasn't right. Also with the swelling, I haven't had any of that nor with DS, but drink water and try to put your feet up and take it easy ;)


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks Michelle that helps. I did have some cramps last night that felt just like AF. I'm not sure if I just got a bit dehydrated again or what. I guess I will put in a call to my OB. It is just so confusing trying to figure out what is going with my body right now! :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I also agree with Michelle's advice about laying on your side and drinking plenty of fluids, if you get dehydrated it can cause contractions. Get plenty of rest and take it easy. You can see if that helps at all but I also think you should give your OB a call and explain what is going on. 

Have you had high blood pressure during this pregnancy? The swelling you are having makes me wonder if you might have preeclampsia? I am not trying to scare you but it can be dangerous if it isn't caught early. Plus you are pregnant with twins so you need to be extra careful. It is hard to know if your contractions are false or the real deal. Plus they can look and make sure you aren't dilated at all. You definatly should call your OB to see what they say. They will most likely want you to go into the hospital to be monitored, they can monitor you for contractions and monitor your blood pressure to make sure that everything is okay. :hugs::hugs: Don't worry about being mistaken about what is going on. It is hard to know for sure what is going on with our bodies right now. It is always better to be safe then sorry. I have been to the hospital twice and everything turned out okay, but no one thought it was not the right thing to do based on the symptoms that I was having and the nurses were very nice. Plus you know what is normal for you in the pregnancy, so if you are feeling things that aren't normal for you then talk to your OB, and I am going to assume they will send you into the hospital to be monitored. Good luck hun. I hope you feel better and that the twins can keep cooking longer. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Thanks Michelle that helps. I did have some cramps last night that felt just like AF. I'm not sure if I just got a bit dehydrated again or what. I guess I will put in a call to my OB. It is just so confusing trying to figure out what is going with my body right now! :shrug:

I didn't know this at first but cramps can actually be contractions hun. I found this out because I was having cramps, and plus my cervix is really short, so the DR sent me to the hospital to have my cervix checked and to be monitored for contractions. I didn't think cramps could be contractions but they can feel like that, so I just wanted to give you a heads up. :hugs::hugs: Luckily I wasn't dilated and I wasn't having contractions. My cervix was irritable from being dehydrated, and they ended up giving me a bag of IV fluids to keep my hydrated and once that happened my cervix calmed right down.


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks for the hugs and advice Wanna. I have just been feeling so confused about what my body is doing right now. I did call my OB and they had me do an at-home bp check (I have a cuff at home). They do sound a bit worried about preeclampsia, though my numbers were ok. I have to go in tomorrow to see my OB, do some urine tests, and have another bp check. They said to go straight to labor and delivery if I get persistent headache, changes in vision, more cramping, or pain or redness in my legs. My OB also told me to go on liquids only last night to see if that minimized the nausea and to get me fully hydrated. I am feeling better today, though not 100%. FX I don't have any more of those symptoms today....:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Thanks for the hugs and advice Wanna. I have just been feeling so confused about what my body is doing right now. I did call my OB and they had me do an at-home bp check (I have a cuff at home). They do sound a bit worried about preeclampsia, though my numbers were ok. I have to go in tomorrow to see my OB, do some urine tests, and have another bp check. They said to go straight to labor and delivery if I get persistent headache, changes in vision, more cramping, or pain or redness in my legs. My OB also told me to go on liquids only last night to see if that minimized the nausea and to get me fully hydrated. I am feeling better today, though not 100%. FX I don't have any more of those symptoms today....:shrug:

Your welcome. :flower:I am glad that you are feeling better now and that your BP was normal when you checked it!! :hugs: That is good that you called your OB and explained what is going on. I hope that you continue to feel better and the babies can keep cooking for a while longer!!:hugs::hugs: Did you have eat a lot of sodium or stay on your feet a lot recently to cause the swelling maybe, since your BP appears to be normal? I know a lot of sodium can cause fluid retention and swelling.


----------



## Whisper82

Hmmm - I don't think I have had any extra sodium lately, but it is not something I have generally kept track of. Perhaps I should go low sodium for a while and see if that helps....I'm up for anything that might reduce this swelling issue! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Hmmm - I don't think I have had any extra sodium lately, but it is not something I have generally kept track of. Perhaps I should go low sodium for a while and see if that helps....I'm up for anything that might reduce this swelling issue! :thumbup:

That sounds like a good idea. :thumbup: I had to go low sodium when my BP was high everytime I had it taken at the DR's office. I watched my diet and cut back on sodium and I really think it helped to get my BP back to normal again. You have to watch out for fast food and restaurant foods because they have a lot of hidden sodium. The average person is supposed to get 2,400 mg of sodium a day or less. I had to stop eating at Applebees because all of their meals are loaded with sodium, even the Weight Watchers meals and the under 500 calorie meals, which are supposed to be healthy options, but when you look at the sodium it is insane. One of their meals has 5,000 mg of sodium in it!! :wacko: Restaurants often post their nutrition information online now so take a look at some of your favorite places to eat and you will be shocked!! Any processed, boxed or canned foods you have to be careful of too. I was shocked when I really started watching out for sodium and I don't think people realize that this food is giving people high blood pressure and is as unhealthy as it is!! :dohh:


----------



## Whisper82

You're right Wanna - I think all of this high sodium food is probably the root of a ton of the health issues in the US. My DH is pretty careful about sodium - he will probably be more than happy to help me cut back. ;)


----------



## wannabeprego

Here is my 26 wks 2 day twin baby bump pic from today....:winkwink: I am bursting out of this shirt which was loose on me not to long ago...:haha::blush:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00349-Copy_zps0df82611.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/DSC00345-Copy_zpsb3366ef4.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

A few nursery pics... We are almost done with it, but not quite yet... Here is a link to my journal if anyone wants to check out how it looks so far!!:winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...next-ob-appoint-05-17-a-124.html#post27265205

I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!! :flower:

https://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp165/Zsike1112/TAVASZ2013/Haveagreatweekend_zps7c90b818.jpg


----------



## Whisper82

Lookin' good Wanna! Halfway to 27 weeks!

AFM - saw my OB yesterday. BP was super high the first time they took it even though I don't think I was feeling nervous or anything. Second time it was within normal limits. OB still wanted to run bloods to check for preeclampsia and I am doing 24 hour urine collection today. He also put me on bedrest for the weekend to hopefully get my swelling down and decrease the cramping I have been having. I guess the cramps can be a sign that my body is just stressed right now. I go back to see my OB on Monday and will get the results of all the tests then. FX I don't have to stay on bedrest after that followup. OB says I should be pretty safe to deliver if the worst happens as I am 32 weeks on Monday, but if we can hold out till 34, babies probably won't need time in the NICU. FX the rest of you can also hold out until the time is right. Hugs to all! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> Lookin' good Wanna! Halfway to 27 weeks!
> 
> AFM - saw my OB yesterday. BP was super high the first time they took it even though I don't think I was feeling nervous or anything. Second time it was within normal limits. OB still wanted to run bloods to check for preeclampsia and I am doing 24 hour urine collection today. He also put me on bedrest for the weekend to hopefully get my swelling down and decrease the cramping I have been having. I guess the cramps can be a sign that my body is just stressed right now. I go back to see my OB on Monday and will get the results of all the tests then. FX I don't have to stay on bedrest after that followup. OB says I should be pretty safe to deliver if the worst happens as I am 32 weeks on Monday, but if we can hold out till 34, babies probably won't need time in the NICU. FX the rest of you can also hold out until the time is right. Hugs to all! :hugs:

Thanks for the compliment on my bump shot!! :flower: I have that happen when I first would get into the OB's office my BP would be high. I honestly think that I get anxiety when I get into the OB's office for some reason, and I also feel out of breath because they rush me down the hall, make me jump on the scale and immediately throw the blood pressure cuff on me to check my BP, so I can feel that I am out of breath when they take my BP and simple activities are exhausting when pregnant. One time I asked them if they could let me sit for a few minutes to catch my breath before they took my BP because I knew I was out of breath and it would be high. :wacko::dohh: The last time I went luckily my BP was normal and that was the first time it had been normal at the OB's office in a while. I started monitoring my BP at home and it is always normal, and both times when I was in the hospital my BP was totally normal as well. I had to start tracking my BP at home and I brought it into the OB's last time to show her my numbers because I didn't want to be put on BP meds unecessarliy. Plus I started watching my diet and sodium and I think that helped as well. :thumbup:

I had to do a 24 hour urine collection as well and blood draw, and I never heard anything back so I am assuming it was alright. Good luck with yours, I hope you pass it!! :thumbup: I hope your swelling goes down!!:hugs: Make sure you take it easy and relax this weekend. Fingers crossed the babys can keep cooking a few more weeks. Although if the babies came sooner the rate of survivability will be very high at 95%, so the babies should be fine even though they would have to be in the NICU, so please try not to worry if they come earlier!!! I am hoping to make it to 27 weeks or higher because the rate of survivability is at 90% at that point!! :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

HAPPY 1st MOTHERS DAY!!!


I hope you all have a wonderful day and cherish every moment of it!!!! :flower:

I went on a shopping spree yesterday (because i have been cooped up inside for weeks) and spoiled my baby girl! Had so much fun, but really wore myself out and am exhausted today! Going to take it easy and eat all day :) Had another appt last week and Baby is now viable (24 weeks)!!! :happydance: 
Dr gave me a "heads up" talk that baby girl might not stay in until the end of August though! So I am all registered at the hospital and have a long list of signs I need to watch out for.

Have a blessed day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I hope everything goes well with your appt. I'm glad your BP was back to normal we are all getting close to the end and maybe we are just excited to meet our babies. I was told I have an 80% chance of getting preeclampsia so I have to be very careful. Hopefully all your tests will come back normal and you don't have to stay on bed rest. 

Wanna very cute pump! Your nursery looks beautiful and it's coming along very nicely. Keep those babies cooking! Looking forward to your next OB appt.

Hold happy Mother's Day to you as well! It sure has been special. I'm glad you got to do some shopping. Keep an eye on those symptoms! 

AFM sorry I've been MIA but I've been busy at work training my replacement who happens to be pregnant as well. One of those "oops it was an accident" it has been hot here in California so my feet are starting to feel it. I'll probably work up to may 29th and that's it. I gotta get ready for the arrival of my twins. I'm a bit nervous I hope everything goes well. By the end of the summer we will all have our babies! Happy Mother's Day to everyone!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Wanna, I love your bump pics and happy mother's day to everyone else!

Just heard from Reba that her blood test came back and she's all clear - no gestational diabetes. I was fairly sure that would be the case, but still good news. And Casper is being typically active - she thinks she can start to make out arms and legs pressing against her tummy. So all going great!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase I'm happy to hear no gestational diabetes for Reba. How exciting to hear she is able to feel the difference between legs and arms.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone, here is my 29 week bump! 

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zpsec6d43fb.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great day yesterday ;)

Happy - CUTE bump picture :) 

Whisper - Got my FX'ed for you, keep those babies in as long as possible! It is good they are monitoring you so closely.

Wanna - LOVE your nursery pictures and names, super cute :) And great bump pic!

Hold - Hi hun! Glad you are doing good and got some shopping in; and hopefully your little girl hangs in as long as possible ;)

Chase - Great news about the GD testing :) Glad everything is going good.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - hope you had a good Mother's Day! It was nice for me especially because last year was so tough with all the infertility issues. Glad to enjoy the day this year.

Happy - That is pretty exciting you have a last day for work. FX you don't have any preeclampsia issues! 

Chase - That is good news about the gestational diabetes test. One more worry to check off! 

Michelle - Hope you are doing well. 

AFM - BP was elevated over the weekend and 148/90 at my OB appointment this morning. My typical BP is like, 116/60. So yeah.... Anyway, all of my labs and 24 hour urine came back normal, so no preeclampsia yet. But my doc says I have "gestational hypertension." I'm not totally sure what all of the differences are, but there is no protein in my urine and no detectible effect on my organs like in preeclampsia. OB says I won't make it to 37 weeks. Maybe 34 or 35. They gave me a steroid shot this morning and I have to go back for another one tomorrow just in case I develop preeclampsia and have to deliver immediately. Then I have to have a "non stress test" on Thursday to check that there is no stress on my heart or the babies. And I am on 6 hours per day bed rest till delivery. The OB will be seeing me weekly at least, running weekly blood tests and having me do weekly non stress tests till the babies come. And I am done with work - cant even do my five hours per week now. Phew. I think that is all. I know you other ladies have been through some scary stuff and you have all done wonderfully and been so courageous so I am trying to follow your examples and be calm. I think it is all going to be ok, just need a lot of monitoring till the end. Just not sure I feel ready to deliver in two weeks! Exciting but also a little scary.


----------



## want2conceive

First, Happy 1st Mothers Day to all of you!!!! :happydance:


Wanna - Thanks girl for the compliments on our tree. Can't wait to see the pics of your nursery. And I love all your bump pics!


Happy - Yeah, we did get a lot of stuff at the shower and finished buying the rest of the stuff we needed this week. Only a couple things left to purchase. Still haven't bought any bath stuff(baby oil, powder, lotions, etc.) and still need to buy a breast pump. That's it. Our appointment last week went great and we were able to see Nicholas on the screen(it had been a month since our last ultrasound). Getting real close now and can't wait till he's in our arms. Your not to far behind us. Glad your shower was great and the snowcone machine was a hit. Sry you are on weekly dr.'s visits now and I hope your contractions hold off until it's time hun. I know what you mean about being excited and nervous at the same time. I feel it too. And I love your cake btw. It looked delicious! Happy 30wks to you! 

Whisper - Awesome you were able to get some stuff really cheap at some yard sales. We were able to get one of those high automatic bouncer swings for $20 at a yard sale last week too. My right ankle is usually more swollen then my left too. I also agree with the other ladies that you should take it easy the rest of the way hun. Sorry about the high BP and that you will need monitoring the rest of the way hun. FX those buns stay in the oven until the time is right cycle buddy.

Michelle - I had to do 2 glucose tests and they both sucked. Had to do 2 because they didn't tell me I couldn't eat anything before doing it the first time.

Chase - Glad everything is going well. Get organized now while you have time. By the way if you are going to paint the walls make sure you wait at least 2wks before putting up any decals.



Update on me - Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a few days. Been busy getting final touches on Nursery done. DH washed the carpets this weekend and moved all the furniture back and just finished installing the monitor on the wall. We also went ahead and registered at the hospital. We are going to be delivering at Winnie Palmer. Didn't know until this week but they deliver about 16,000 to 20,000 babies a year! that's a lot of babies!

Here is a pic at 31wks dh tookof me last week. still a bunch of pics to do on his list and only a few more weeks to do it. Going to start packing our hospital bags in the next week to start getting ready.

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0206_zps96c089d2.jpg


----------



## michelle01

want - Great bump pic :) Oh hospital bag, that is something we all have to start thinking about soon!! Amazing how time is just flying by.

Whisper - I am glad they are monitoring you so closely and I had to have the steriod shots with DS, just in case, so it is a precautionary thing!! Good you are done with work and resting; a few weeks sounds scary for them to be here, but when you are holding them in your arms, you will forget all about that feeling ;) Hang in there and rest up!!

I have been having some issues with DS; poor thing ended up in the ER Friday morning and we had an appt with the ped GI dr already that afternoon. He has been having some issues with his tummy and they are not sure what is going on. He had blood work done, x rays and we started him on a laxative yesterday; and tomorrow morning he is getting an ultrasound. Hopefully we can figure out what is going on.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the compliments on my baby bump picture everybody!! :flower:
https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/ivyestrelas/gracias-obrigada/ty027.gif



@Hold, thanks for the happy mother's day wishes!!:flower: I hope that you had a wonderful mother's day as well. :winkwink: I am glad that you found some cute stuff shopping for your baby girl!! Shopping for babies is so much fun!! :thumbup: I hope that your baby can stay in and keep cooking for as long as possible. :hugs::hugs:

@Happy, thanks for the mothers day wishes!!! :flower: I hope that you had a great mothers day as well. I am sure that you are glad to be finishing up working since you are becoming more uncomfortable these days. :thumbup:I can understand where you are coming from about being nervous. I am really nervous as well. I think it is normal to feel this way though and I think most women share in our feelings before their babies come. :hugs::hugs: I am really scared of L&D right now and with the risk of the twins coming early I am worried about their health and well being. Fingers crossed for us both. I hope we can keep these babies cooking for as long as possible and that our babies are born happy and healthy. :hugs::hugs: I love your bump picture, you look super cute!!! :flower:

@Chase, I am glad that Reba and Casper are doing great!! That is awesome that she passed her glucose test. :thumbup: 

@Whisper, I am sorry that your BP has been high!! Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: However I am glad that you passed your 24 hour urine and bloods though. I hope that you pass the rest of your tests without any problems. :hugs: Make sure you take it easy and stick to your bed rest so you can keep your babies cooking a few more weeks. That is great that they are giving you the steroid shots to help prepare your twins for arrival, the shot will help develop their lungs and other organs so it is a really good thing to have. I had to get it at 24 weeks because of my short cervix. They give you the shot in your behind and it stings like a bee sting and is tender for a few minutes, but the stinging sensation wears off quickly. It isn't fun but it is of course worth it because of the benefits to the twins. :thumbup: I got my fingers crossed and I am sending well wishes to you and the babies and hoping that they can keep cooking longer. :hugs::hugs:

https://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp142/nellielpn_2009/hugs/big_hugs_bear.gif
@Want, I can't wait to see pics of your nursery once it is finished. I am sure it is going to be lovely. :thumbup: That's great that you are getting everything in order and that you have registered at your hospital where you will be giving birth. :thumbup:Your bump is looking cute and has grown a lot since your last bump pic you showed us!! :winkwink:

@michelle, I am so sorry that your DS hasn't been feeling good. I hope that the DR's can figure out what is wrong soon so that it can be treated and he can feel better soon!! Big hugs to the both of you!! :hugs::hugs: I wonder if maybe he has a food allergy, or if he is lactose intolerant, or maybe problems with gluten?? Just a thought and something to consider if other tests don't show anything? :hugs::hugs:

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/martian_cat/hs.gif


----------



## michelle01

Thanks wanna! All of those you mentioned about the food, etc... the dr said was a possibility! So at this point, we see what the blood work shows and the scan, then go from there. I think a food journal too is something I may just start as well; just to record what he is eating during the day.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm sorry about the BP. I'm glad your Dr is monitoring you close and hopefully those babies stay in there as long as possible. I can't believe you are 2-3 weeks away from meeting your princesses! How exciting! Hopefully the "non stress tests" will come out clear for all of you. Take it easy and enjoy the bed rest I know it can be difficult but you are doing it for a good cause. Keeping you and the babies in my thoughts and prayers.

Want I'm glad everything is moving along. It feels like there's so much to do and not enough time. I'm glad you got to see Nicholas. Thank you for the reminder of the hospital bag. It's hard to believe how soon you'll be holding your baby! I'm super excited for you.

Michelle I'm sorry DS is having issues with his tummy. I hope they find out soon what's wrong with him. The food journal sounds like a great idea. It might help figuring out what's causing the pain.

I hope everyone else is doing well. We are getting closer to holding our babies soon.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm sorry about the BP. I'm glad your Dr is monitoring you close and hopefully those babies stay in there as long as possible. I can't believe you are 2-3 weeks away from meeting your princesses! How exciting! Hopefully the "non stress tests" will come out clear for all of you. Take it easy and enjoy the bed rest I know it can be difficult but you are doing it for a good cause. Keeping you and the babies in my thoughts and prayers.

Want I'm glad everything is moving along. It feels like there's so much to do and not enough time. I'm glad you got to see Nicholas. Thank you for the reminder of the hospital bag. It's hard to believe how soon you'll be holding your baby! I'm super excited for you.

Michelle I'm sorry DS is having issues with his tummy. I hope they find out soon what's wrong with him. The food journal sounds like a great idea. It might help figuring out what's causing the pain.

I hope everyone else is doing well. We are getting closer to holding our babies soon.


----------



## Whisper82

Want - cute bump pic. Very creative! We are definitely on the count down now. I basically got my hospital bag all packed just in case of preterm labor. 

Michelle - sorry about your DS. :( I bet it is really hard to see him feeling bad. FX it is all figured out soon. Keep us updated! 

Wanna - So glad you are still hanging in there! Keep up the good work. ;) I am realizing how hard it is to take it easy! Who knew? 

Happy - hope you are feeling good and that everything is moving right along! 

AFM - Had my first non-stress test today. They did a scan on the babies to make sure there was enough amniotic fluid (there was) and they could also see the babies' lungs moving, which is a good sign. Then they put monitors on my tummy to monitor the babies' heart rates. I basically just sat there for an hour while they gathered data. They wanted to see if the heart rates increased with movement (they did). However, baby B wanted to sleep the whole time so a couple of times they had to use a buzzer/vibrator thing to wake her up. She definitely started moving after that. Anyway, everything looked good and my BP was pretty good after laying on their table for a while. My legs are still super swollen all the way up to my knees though. Ick. Generally feeling more confident now, so that is good. :)


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi everyone, I've been dropping in and reading your updates but haven't really had time to post. A few of you are getting close now - so exciting!! I can't wait to hear some of your birth stories x


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - Good to see you pop in! Hope you are doing well. 

AFM - I have been feeling up and down all week. I felt pretty good yesterday, and now today I'm feeling icky again. I put in a call to the nurse at my OB office and now I am just waiting to hear back from them. I was just wondering what some of you think about my symptoms. Last night my right leg was all swollen all the way up to the hip. Like, noticeably bigger than the left. And my hands were super swollen this morning and DH thought my face looked swollen. It seems like the only way I can keep the swelling down is to lay down all day. Technically I am on 6 hours per day of bed rest. But when I get up, I puff up within minutes. I'm waiting on the nurse, but do you ladies think I should be worried? Should I just be staying down constantly? Some friends invited us to go out to dinner tonight (might take a couple hours) and I'm not sure if I can even go. So confused...:wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I hope the nurse calls you back soon. I don't know what can be causing the swelling on your legs. It's not fun being on bed rest I was on it for 3 months. I don't think it would hurt to go out to dinner. The dr did all these tests on you and everything seemed fine. Don't worry too much! I hope everything goes well and the nurse calls you soon. Big :hugs:!


----------



## Whisper82

Hey thanks Happy. I did hear back from the nurse and they wanted me to come in and see the on call doc, which I did. They had me get an ultrasound on my leg to check for blood clots, and there were none. The final word from the doc was that it is ok for me to go out a bit if I want unless I start having contractions or something. So everything is fine. I feel sort of silly for even calling. :blush: I have just been unsure when I need to be concerned. Plus DH thought my leg looked rather freaky last night. But I guess everything is ok. :shrug:


----------



## Whisper82

Just for fun, here is a picture of my gargantuan legs. I wish I had a pic of my non-prego legs for comparison. Can you all see the size difference between the two? They were even worse yesterday.


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper I am glad everything is ok! :hugs: I can see the difference in ur legs!! I would rest tonight, make your OH go get you dinner :) 


afm: I am debating on calling the after hours line for my Dr. But I know he will send me to the maternity ward hospital and I am just not sure what is going on. I have been having contractions off and on all day along with some dizziness. This is embarrassing..... But I just had a tiny amount of fluid leak out after a contraction.. What are the chances it is amniotic fluid and not just pee??? I'm worried now because I have googled it and I really didn't feel like I peed myself :( Baby's heartbeat is 146ish on Doppler


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, I am sorry about all of the swelling. I can see the difference in your legs from the pic and I can see why that scared you. You did the right thing by going in to get checked by your DR because all of that swelling isn't normal. All of that swelling is normally a sign of pre eclampsia, especially if your face is swollen. I know that there is another twin mom on the messaging boards that got all swollen up like that with her feet and face and she ended up having to go into the hospital for an emergency C-section, and they had to give her meds to treat the pre-e. I hope I am not scaring you but this is my fear of what could be going on with you.:hugs: I am guessing that they checked your BP out and it must of been normal?? It is better to be safe then sorry so you did the right thing by getting checked out. You don't want to ignore symptoms that could be a sign of something serious. You need to keep yourself and the babies safe. So please don't feel silly. :hugs::hugs: Honestly I think you should stay in and relax, stay off your feet as much as possible. I am very cautious though and I would rather play it safe then take any unnecessary risks. So what exactly did your OB say was going on when they saw all of that swelling??:shrug: 

Here is a website that talks about the symptoms and signs of pre-e and they mention the swelling on there...



https://www.preeclampsia.org/signs-and-symptoms


People share their stories about pre -e, so I thought this would be helpful...

https://www.preeclampsia.org/get-support/our-stories


https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc314/waqqas12/big-hugs.gif



@Hold, I am so sorry you aren't feeling well. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: Your symptoms sound scary so I do think you should call your OB and tell them what is going on. If your OB refers you to the hospital after you call than you should go. They will monitor your contractions and monitor your baby's heart beat. If you are having contractions then they can give you medication to get them under control and make them stop. To check if you are leaking amniotic fluid it is very simple and similar to getting a pap smear. They take a sample just like they would in a pap smear and they take a test strip and depending on the color it changes they can tell what the fluids are. If you pass everything they will let you go in a few hours and if not then they will most likely keep you. But hun it is better that they monitor you and give you medications to keep your contractions at bay then god forbid anything happening. As I have said before it is better to be safe then sorry. I have had 2 false alarms myself and been sent to the hospital and everything turned out fine luckily, but no one blamed me for getting checked out and everyone agreed that I did the right thing. The nurses were very nice and understanding. At least getting checked out will give you peace of mind knowing that everything is alright. It has been getting warmer out, have you been drinking enough fluids and staying hydrated? They gave me a bag of IV fluids the first time I went to the hospital because I was dehydrated and it caused my cervix to be irritable. Being dehydrated can cause contractions. Please take care of yourself and your baby girl and go get checked out. Big hugs to you!! I hope that everything is going to be alright!!!

Here is a link to a site that has the signs of pre term labor, I hope this helps...

https://www.webmd.com/baby/premature-labor



https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t199/yvonnerippel/HUGS/few.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, My OB appointment went well today. I had a long list of questions to ask and my OB was patient and answered them all for me. I had a few questions about having a C-section. I asked about getting anxiety medication during my C-section again and the OB said this time that whoever is taking care of me let them know I need anxiety medication and they will take care of me. The last time I asked her about this she made it sound like I would need to be freaking out first before they would give me anxiety medications and I wasn't happy with that response. I am assuming that the anesthesiologist would be the one to give it to me in my IV bag. I did tell the OB about how I was having panic attacks when I had an inpatient hospital stay for pneumonia and I had to be on Xanax so I think maybe that made her realize that I really do have anxiety when it comes to medical stuff. I even have to go to the sedation dentist to have dental work done since it freaks me out also.:wacko: I also asked how the results of my 24 hour urine were and my blood work from 2 weeks ago and everything was fine. My BP was slightly high but the OB wasn't concerned. I know that I was anxious once I arrived at the OB's office and I could feel that my BP was high so I wasn't surprised that it was high. I think it is because being at the OB's office gives me anxiety because at home and at the hospital my BP has been normal. :shrug: My OB asked me about doing the glucose test today but I refused because I had already eaten breakfast and lunch and had some sweet foods and carbs so I didn't want to mess up the glucose test and get a false high reading, so my next appointment in 2 weeks is when I will do my glucose test. Let's hope that the babies are still cooking by then. My OB didn't do an ultrasound today, she just checked the heartbeats and both were nice and strong, one was in the 150's and the other was in the 160's, they sounded like galloping horses in there. :thumbup:

So Monday is another level 2 ultrasound so we will get to see the babies then. They will also most likely do a cervical length check with the vaginal ultrasound ,which I am not thrilled about but my OB said that after 28 weeks they will stop, since it won't really matter anymore, so thank goodness for that. Like I said before I am not sure what the point of the cervical length check is at this point since the last time my cervix was so short there was nothing left to measure and I had funneling. I highly doubt that it will improve at this time and even if it looks worse well that won't be a surprise either, since the twins can come any day now. :dohh::wacko:






a 27 week bump pic from today!!!:thumbup:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/27wks2days5-17-13-Copy_zps2d86f802.jpg


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks for helping me feel better ladies! I don't want to overreact to stuff, but I have had a bunch of preeclampsia symptoms over the past couple weeks. They ruled it out again today, though the doctor was pretty straight forward with me and said that there is a good chance I could end up with full blown pre-e before delivery. It just helps to know you ladies don't think I'm nuts. ;) There are some crazy and unexpected things that happen during pregnancy.

Hold - I am with Wanna on this one...contractions are a for sure reason to go into the hospital. I had a similar experience as Wanna where I needed IV fluids. I immediately felt better and the contractions stopped. Hoping you went in.

Wanna - So glad your appointment went well and the babies are looking good. Sorry the delivery is causing so much worry and anxiety. I'm scared too so you are not alone. Isn't it great how everyone likes to tell their horror stories just as we are about to deliver? I'm sure it's hard to be objective when there is so much unknown, but from my point of view you have been so strong and capable I just think you are going to do great. It's also ok to cry, scream, and freak out if you need to in order to get through this. ;) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you girls!!!! 

Wanna- you look beautiful in your belly pics :) I am glad your appt went well! I hate hospitals they make me very nervous! And I hate the 'unknown'! My body is so unpredictable... Will see how this little girl ends up making her way into the world! :wacko:

Whisper- I don't think you were over reacting at all! I am glad you are feeling better about the whole situation :hugs:



AFM: I did end up going to the hospital rite after I posted that yesterday. They sent me straight up to labor and delivery in a wheel chair and I was nervous. My Dr was on call (thank god) and he immediately starting running tests. I was hooked up to a monitor for 5 hours. I was having stronger, consistent contractions every 30 minutes. And then littler ones in between which just felt like cramping to me. They also did a test to check if amniotic fluid was leaking, negative. Some other test to see if I would go into premature labor in the next 2 weeks, negative. And checked my cervix a couple times and it was not changing, no dilation. My cervix seemed a tiny bit short, but Dr wasn't too worried. So I will be having a cervical check ultrasound next week and probably routine ones after that. 

At 1am I was finally able to go home and put on strict bed rest. I am very thankful my baby girl is healthy and not coming in the next 2 weeks at least.. The nurse said I might have to have the swab to check for premature labor every two weeks along with monitoring, but will see what my Dr decides next week. 

I thought IVF was going to be the hard part!! Now I can only imagine what the next 11 weeks looks like :wacko: Dr plans on intervening (if necessary) and preventing labor till 36 weeks for me:thumbup: Praying its not needed!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - Sorry about your swollen legs. I've had issues with swollen feet my whole pregnancy. Been having to wear flipflops since around week 15. I really hope my feet go back to normal because I don't want to lose all my shoes. Don't think your swelling is anything to alarm yourself with. You probably just need to sit more. If you need to do something, alternate sitting for 10-15min along with it. That should help a bit.

Hold - Glad everything is ok with you and your baby girl! Just running those tests and seeing everything is ok will help ease your mind. Hope you continue cooking for another 11wks girl.

Wanna - Great Bump Pic and awesome that your LO's heartbeats sound like galloping horses!

AFM - Had tooth ache & ear ache yesterday. Enough to wake my dh up with my moaning around 3am. After calling the nurse, we decided to go to the ER @4am. It turns out I have an ear infection. They put me on antibiotics for 10days and gave me meds if the pain returns which so far it hasn't. We ended up leaving the ER around 9am so DH had to miss work yesterday because of me. I hate he had to miss work because our budget is tight with him being the only one working throughout our whole pregnancy but I'm glad he was there to take care of me the rest of the day. The vacation days he does have he wants to save them for when Nicholas arrives. I'm 33wks today. Looking back through our last 8 1/2 years it's hard to believe how far we've come to get to this point and that in just a few more weeks we will be holding our little one in our arms. :cloud9:


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Sorry about the swelling; I can see it in your picture. Hopefully your doing better!

Hold - Glad you got checked out; not knowing what is going on can be scary and better to be safe then sorry!

Wanna - Cute bump pic ;) Glad your appt went well and good luck today!

want - sorry about yoru ear infection, good thing you went to the dr! Hopefully the meds are working and you are feeling better!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone,

Whisper I can see the difference in your legs on the picture. Don't feel like you are bothering your OB that's what they are there for! I hope everything goes well. Happy 33 weeks! Soon you'll be holding your little girls.

Hold I'm sorry about the contactions. I'm glad you had the testing for preterm labor. I totally agree with you on IVF. Here we thought it was the hardest thing to do and now we know it was the easy part. Stay on bed rest and drink plenty of water. 11 weeks are going to fly by!

Wanna I'm glad your appointment went well. Very cute bump. I'm glad all of your testing came back clear. Hopefully they will give you something for the anxiety. Good luck today on your u/s. You are so close to 28 weeks! Keep those babies cooking!

Want sorry about the ear infection. Hopefully you are starting to feel better. Yes finally you'll get to hold your baby after all the struggles. Happy 33 weeks! You are almost there!

I hope everything is going well Michelle, I hope your LO is doing good and not having any more tummy problems.

AFM, counting down....my last day of work is next Wednesday!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you girls :hugs: 

I am actually back in the hospital. It's been a long weekend! I was having severe pain on my right side. Dr was worried my ovary had twisted. Contractions are better so that is a huge plus :) 

Dr has set a new 'goal' for me and baby. 5 more weeks to go now (if worse comes to worse)!! At 30 weeks he feels confident that she will be strong enough to be born, IF NEEDED. It's nice to know they feel confident baby will stay put till then. That's way better then now at 25weeks. Just have to look at the positive at this point!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Big :hugs: hold! I'm sorry you are back at the hospital. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers so your little princess continues to bake in you. I hope the contractions ease up. If the dr feels 30 weeks is good then he knows everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey guys, Some of you may already know about what is going on with me because they popped by my journal but for those of you that don't know what is going on, today was a tuff and scary day. I went in for an ultrasound and our baby boy aka baby B's heart was irregular and pumping way to hard, with abnormal rhythms. :cry:The Dr thinks his placenta is failing. Long story short I am in the hospital and by Wednesday the twins will be delivered by C-section if everything looks okay with our baby boy until then. Our baby girl looks healthy though. The full details about what is going on is in my journal like below. Please keep the twins and I in your thoughts and prayers. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-134.html

@Hold, I am sorry that you are back in the hospital again. I hope that the pain subsides in your side. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I will be keeping you and your baby girl in my thoughts and prayers that you can reach the goal the dr has set to keep your baby cooking until 30 weeks !!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hold and Wanna - so sorry for your challenges. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.

AFM, officially had second stage separation and third stage engine ignition at midnight. Praying for smooth final journey to orbit.


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- thank you!! :hugs: I am going to do everything possible to keep her in as long as I can. Even if that means bed rest till deleivery! I am scared to death my body will fail her :( 

Chase- thanks! :)


Wanna- I wrote in your journal :hugs: I hope you doing ok today and your still in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna big :hugs: to you! I posted on your journal!

Chase welcome to the third trimester! I hope everything is smooth from here on!


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about your both wanna & hold! Praying for you and your babies :hugs:

Happy 28 weeks Chase ;) And welcome to the last trimester!!! Your journey is about to get that much more interesting/fun over the next 3-6 months ;)


----------



## holdontohope

I am at home :happydance: contractions have almost completely stopped and baby is doing great! My cervix still has not dilated! And my ovary is not twisted :happydance: Drs think that I have round ligament pain and with the endometriosis being in my muscles, the stretching is way worse for me. So happy to be home!! 

I know I have asked this in the past.....

But if you all don't mind :blush: where are you girls on weight gain now?? 

Just curious!! I suddenly HATE the scale!! I can't believe they make me get on that scale every week at the Drs and now the hospital twice :growlmad: LOL 

On top of that the Labor and Delivery floor at my hospital spoils pregnant women with food! Cookie carts, snack trays, juice "cocktails" (alcohol free of course)! Pretty much whatever you want, they will bring you! I am an extremely picky eater... So I planned on bringing my own food when delivery time hits. Nice to know they will make me PB&J :haha: I enjoyed myself and gave into cravings!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, Welcome to the 3rd trimester!!! :thumbup: You are in the home stretch!! Not much time left now before you get to meet your beautiful baby boy!!! :happydance:

@Hold, I am so glad you are out of the hospital and that things are looking up now!!! :thumbup:Fingers crossed that you continue to do good and your baby girl can cook for a long time!!!:hugs:

AFM, things are looking up today!! My Dr thinks the babies can stay in and cook longer, and I can maybe even make it another full week!! Check out my journal for the full details!! I think all of my friends and family keeping us all in their thoughts and prayers has paid off and has helped to improve the situation. :thumbup: Thanks to all of you guys as well since you have been doing contributing to this as well. :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-137.html


----------



## Whisper82

So um....yeah.....I'm a mom everyone! :happydance: Got up this morning and was notified shortly thereafter that my blood work from yesterday indicated elevated liver enzymes i.e. preeclampsia. Doc said we needed to deliver ASAP. Needless to say it has been a very surreal day! Had a C-section pretty quickly after getting to to hospital today. I was pretty nervous, but got through it well so far. Baby A (Lilianna) is 3 pounds 14 ounces and 16.5 inches. Baby B (Rosalind) is 3 pounds 4 ounces and 15 3/4 inches. Both cried right away when they were pulled out. They are so tiny! I haven't gotten to hold them yet as they are in the NICU and I have to be monitored for a while still before I can be moved. :( Hopefully I will be able to go down in a wheelchair a little later tonight. I did get to go down to the NICU in my hospital bed to see them and touch them. One looks just like DH and the other looks like me. They are so different! Both babies were scored as very healthy and they are breathing on their own without assistance. We are probably looking at them being in the NICU for at least a month though. But that is ok - whatever it takes for them to eventually come home healthy. Any prayers for their continuing health and development are appreciated. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Whisper82 said:


> So um....yeah.....I'm a mom everyone! :happydance: Got up this morning and was notified shortly thereafter that my blood work from yesterday indicated elevated liver enzymes i.e. preeclampsia. Doc said we needed to deliver ASAP. Needless to say it has been a very surreal day! Had a C-section pretty quickly after getting to to hospital today. I was pretty nervous, but got through it well so far. Baby A (Lilianna) is 3 pounds 14 ounces and 16.5 inches. Baby B (Rosalind) is 3 pounds 4 ounces and 15 3/4 inches. Both cried right away when they were pulled out. They are so tiny! I haven't gotten to hold them yet as they are in the NICU and I have to be monitored for a while still before I can be moved. :( Hopefully I will be able to go down in a wheelchair a little later tonight. I did get to go down to the NICU in my hospital bed to see them and touch them. One looks just like DH and the other looks like me. They are so different! Both babies were scored as very healthy and they are breathing on their own without assistance. We are probably looking at them being in the NICU for at least a month though. But that is ok - whatever it takes for them to eventually come home healthy. Any prayers for their continuing health and development are appreciated. :)


WOW hun!!!! WOO HOO!! Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/9ff4447e36lationjpg.jpg

I am so happy to hear that both of your baby girls are doing wonderful and are breathing on their own!!! I hope that your pre -e symptoms subside soon.:hugs: I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers that they continue to grow healthy and strong so you and your DH can take them home soon!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Yowsa, Whisper! Congrats! I know you would have rather they stay in there just a bit longer, but it sounds like they are doing really well regardless.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks again for sending positive thoughts and prayers our way. :flower: I think it all has paid off because I have a positive update with the twins and I today!! Check out my journal for the full details!!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lttc-admitted-into-hospital-pg-134-a-137.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Huge congratulations whisper! OMG you are a mom! :happydance: :happydance: I can't believe it! You are our first IVF momma! I'm glad your babies are doing well. I hope you get to hold them soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm glad the thoughts and prayers are working. I'm glad your baby boy is doing better. Keep baking those babies. Praying that you make it for more than another week. Big :hugs: to you!


----------



## holdontohope

CONGRATS Whisper!!!!! :) :hugs: :hug: 

I will pray for your babies!! Sounds like they are fighters and doing well!!


----------



## holdontohope

Wanna I am so happy your babies are staying put for now!! :happydance: great news about your baby boy!!


----------



## holdontohope

Wow it's been quite an eventful few days on here!!!


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Whipser! I am glad the girls are doing well and you got to touch them; hope you get to hold them soon! Are you BF/pumping for them?

Wanna - I posted in your journal, but I am so happy things are going better and you get to cook them a little longer!

So I felt "off" yesterday, figured it would pass, today I am having HORRIBLE BH to the point I cannot breath and its so uncomfortable. I am drinking TONS of water, but I am worried...UGH!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm sorry you are having BH! I can imagine how uncomfortable you are. I hope they pass soon. When is your next OB appointment?


----------



## michelle01

Happy - I actually called them because I had 6 within an hour, actually maybe more like 7 as I had one with the nurse on the phone. They want to see me; especially since with DS I had pre-term labor and also the fact that at 30 weeks with DS I ended up in the hospital for a week and had to get the steriod shots and also other shots to stop my contractions. Hopefully it is nothing serious!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Michelle I hope everything is ok. Keep us posted!

Whisper I hope your girls are doing well.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - hope you are doing ok on your bed rest and that you are staying out of the hospital! :hugs:

Michelle - Hoping your contractions have stopped and that LO stays put for a while! :hugs:

Happy - I am thinking you are done with work now? If so congrats! This last pert will probably fly by! 

Chase - I need to check your journal, but hoping Casper is still doing awesome. 

AFM - I will probably be in the hospital till Saturday. Tuesday and Wednesday were rough days physically - mostly because of the preeclampsia. After delivery on Tuesday I had to be on a magnesium drip for nearly 24 hours to prevent seizures. It wasn't as terrible as the nurses made it sound, but it made me feel rather icky and disoriented. I am super duper swollen from the preeclampsia! Worse than when I went in to deliver. I am told that within a couple of weeks, the swelling should go away. FX'd! I have been able to go down and see the babies several times now and they are still doing awesome!!! They had terrific APGAR scores at birth for preemies (9-10 for Lili and 8-9 for Rose). They have been on IVs fluids, but actually got to have some milk bank milk today. I have been pumping with minimal success thus far. :growlmad: Whatever I do get they are saving for the babies. The NICU here has been awesome. I am super pleased with how they are taking care of the babies. Hope you guys don't mind my rambling. :blush: I'm just excited about everything that has been happening. :)


----------



## michelle01

Thanks girls; I am feeling better with no BH anymore, however I have been so nauseated the past few days :( Really I thought MS was during the first tri, not to start in the third....UGH!

Whisper - Glad the girls are doing so good and scored so high on their tests ;) Rest up as much as you can! And I think there is a section on BF on BNB that may offer some advice; I know on another thread some girls talked about supplements they took to help with milk flow.


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle- I am glad the BH are better! I am sorry about the MS :hugs: 

Whisper- so glad to hear your babies are doing so well :hugs: I look forward to seeing more positive updates!! 

Wanna- I read your journal. I am so sorry about the scare with your baby boy's heart rate :hugs: I am praying your ultrasound went well and those little ones are still cooking!

Happy- how are you feeling? 

AFM: these contractions suck ASS!! I hate them and there just making me worry 24/7. Baby girl seems to move around like crazy when the contractions are at there worst.. I think maybe she doesn't like them either :( This morning I felt her have hiccups for the first time.. That was crazy! Went on for about 6 minutes. Poor baby! Other then that, my tummy has been bad lately and I don't know if it is the stress, contractions or a mixture of everything. Thinking about calling the Dr again.. I just don't know what is normal and ok at this point :shrug: feeling down like my body is failing her and I have no control over it :cry:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Michelle - sorry you are having 1st trimester flashbacks. Hope that evens out soon and you don't have the BH's come back for a while.

Whisper - glad that things continue to go well for you - keeping you all in my thoughts.

Hold - sorry it's so challenging right now. Hope the contractions calm down for you soon.

I'm over here in the US for the Memorial Day sales and going to go on a big buying jag tomorrow. Crib, stroller, the whole works. Been looking forward to this from day 1. Not going to go crazy with it, but I have my list and I've checked it twice. All going good with Reba and Casper though he's one active little fellow. He likes to claim his space, I'm told!


----------



## wannabeprego

The twins have arrived!! Check out my journal!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-146.html


----------



## holdontohope

Congrats Wanna :happydance: so happy they made it safe!!!! :):)


----------



## want2conceive

Wow, I'm gone for 3days and 2 of you are mommies! Congrat's Whisper & Wanna 

Whisper - So glad both Lilianna & Rosalind are healthy.
All three of you are in my thoughts! So happy for you, you are a mommy!

Wanna - Glad your twins are ok. And they really do look very much alike. You are a mommy! Keeping the three of you in my thoughts as well. Congrat's again!

Hold - Sorry about you being back in the hospital. Hope everything is ok with you and your little one. About your hating the scale post, I have gained 42lbs since getting pregnant. 

Chase - Glad everything is going smooth. 

Happy - How are you feeling hun?

Michelle - I hope you are feeling more confortable and I'm glad the BH has stopped.

AFM - My ear infection has not comeback(so glad) and I still have 3more days of antibiotics to take for that though. I have been really really tired lately. Nicholas has been kicking lots and lots and I can feel his arms on the lower part of my bump so I know he is upside down. DH thinks, Nicholas will be here in another 3wks or so. Can't believe it's almost time for me to finally be a mommy.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats, Wanna! Dang, babies popping out all over. :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Wow - congrats Whisper and Wanna!! So happy for you both that the twins made safe arrivals, I'll continue to pray for their continued health! Such exciting news xx

Michelle and Hold, hope you both feel a bit better and things progress more comfortably for you x


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - So glad your contractions stopped, but bummer about the nausea. So not fair to still be getting it! 

Hold - so sorry you are not feeling well and that you are still having those contractions. My body basically gave out at the end in an epic fail sort of way. But it is super important to remember that you are doing the best you can and that each of us would do whatever necessary to keep our babies in as long as possible. We just don't have as much control over the situation as we would like. You are doing great and if your body is struggling, it's not your fault. Don't beat yourself up! Call your doc whenever you need! :hugs:

Chase - yay for baby shopping! Hope you got some awesome deals. You are getting pretty close now! How exciting! Are you decorating a baby room? Feeling "ready" to be a dad? :) I've been totally impressed with how totally stoked my DH is to be a daddy. I am picturing the same jubilation in you. :hugs:

Wanna - congrats! Posted in your journal. 

Want - glad you are done with that ear infection. Those always make me feel awful all over. Not long now till your LO is here!!! Exciting days! 

Sandoval - How are you doing? Feeling ok? 

AFM - I got discharged from the hospital today. Not going to lie - I don't feel so great. As I've learned more about my delivery, I am realizing what a close call it was. My OB was so calm when we came in, that I just figured it was all good. He explained everything prior to delivery, but it felt much more "run of the mill" than it actually was. Not so much....it was definitely an EMERGENCY c-section. Anyway, I think it has complicated my recovery just slightly to have had such high liver enzymes. Feels pretty crappy and my swelling is out of this world even more than the standard c-section. And I cried all day today about leaving the girls in the hospital. :cry: Everything is going to be ok, but it is very emotional. We also learned that the NICU has a parent "hotel room" we can stay in for a couple days so that made me feel better about getting discharged. Well, got to go see my girls! Thanks everyone for your well wishes, thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Wow, it must be so much to take in Whisper. You'll also have hormones raging all over so if you feel like you need a cry then just let it out. You've been through a huge ordeal, bless you. I'm so happy the girls continue to do well though. Take care of yourself - those two little girls need their Mummy to be strong for them. Hope you get to take them home really soon xxxxx


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks Sandoval - you are so sweet. I needed that. :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Sand - How are you feeling? You have your nursery all ready to go?


Whisper - Sand is right, be strong for your little ones. Glad they are both doing great and hope you can take them home soon too so they can sleep in that oasis of a nursery you made for them. We have been with you these last few months so if you feel like sharing anything, remember that we are here for you hun.


Wanna - keep us updated. Hope everything is ok and your little ones are doing good.


AFM - have felt really tired lately. Like not having energy to finish anything. Am trying to walk more now since I've heard it helps when in labor. But just walking 10min seems like I'm climbing a mountain. Stomach feels hard lately also, and when he kicks I really get the brunt of it now. lol.


Hope everyone else is ok too.


----------



## want2conceive

Almost forgot. Here is another pic DH took a few weeks ago that I don't think I posted.


https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_1088_zps06c4e34a.jpg


And sorry it took so long to post but here are some of our Baby Shower Pics:

Our Cake:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0078_zpsd301726f.jpg

Some goodies we made:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0084_zps0a726cd5.jpg

Some more goodies thanks to Publix: 
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0059_zps73f70d7e.jpg

Gift table with frame for party guest signatures:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0060_zpsae31af5d.jpg

Guest signature frame after the baby shower:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/Showerpic_zps4a0bbc00.jpg


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm doing good Want, just plodding along at work waiting to finish up - only 2.5 weeks to go! We have the nursery all finished, we did it in white and silver so we can add some pink or blue once the baby arrives. I'm thinking of packing my hospital bag this week, I have a list of purchases all ready. I love your baby shower pics! Did you enjoy the day? I have mine in 4 weeks time - I hope baby doesn't come early!! Your bump is looking great too. I can't believe how fast time has gone since we all joined this thread.

Whisper, your welcome hun. We're all here to help each other when times get tough, and you've had it tougher than most this past week. Stay positive hun xx


----------



## Whisper82

Want - I am so grateful to have had you and all the others here through this journey. Your shower pics look awesome. I hope you and baby Nicholas got spoiled. ;) Your DH has taken some awesome maternity photos of you. He must be quite the photographer. 

Sandoval - Yay for being almost done with work! Hope you have an awesome baby shower. And definitely pack that hospital bag - your LO will probably stay in until expected, but I was so glad I had a bag packed early. :)


----------



## want2conceive

Sand - Glad your almost done with work and the nursery is ready. Can't believe you were able to hold off on knowing the sex of the baby this long. Almost there so don't give in now. Have you picked out boy & girl names?

Whisper - We are all lucky to have eachother on this journey as it has been tough in different ways for each of us. I am really glad we were able to find eachother on here and help eachother through our pregnancies. 

And DH, loves to take pictures and is quite good(And he says thx, btw). I have others he has taken which I haven't posted that came out really good. He is making a video of our pregnancy which will have them all on there. Once Nicholas is born and he finishes the video, I will post it on here for you girls to see. I've seen just parts of it but it looks really nice.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanted to share with you ladies that DH, walked to Church and back from our house this morning to complete the promise he made to God for helping us get pregnant. It was the last of 3 promises he had to complete. It was an 8mile trip that took 3hrs. 

He has also been reading along with me on here and is farmiliar with each of you, and when he went this morning he put in a prayer for each of you on here for God to look after each of us now that our journeys are almost complete. And he put in a special prayer for your LO's Wanna & Whisper, that he continues to look after them and continue to bless your families.

I just wanted to share it with you girls.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that was so sweet of your DH. Please thank him for me. I love your baby shower pics and your belly shot is beautiful. I can't believe we are getting close to the end! I've read too that walking helps with delivery, but I also know how tired you must be. Take care.

Whisper I'm sorry they discharged you from the hospital. It must be so hard to leave your babies behind. You are a very strong woman and soon you'll have your little ones at home. Hopefully you can take advantage of the parents hotel. I pray you have a quick recovery and you can spend all the time with your girls.

Sandoval I'm glad everything is coming along. I can't wait to find out the sex of your baby! Do you have any feeling? My cousin who is pregnant too is team yellow I think she's having a boy she feels its a boy too!

Chase yay for shopping! So many choices! I hope you had a great time.

Wanna I hope you are recovering well. I've been following your journal closely. I hope the twins are doing well. 

AFM my last work day is Wednesday and I'm so happy! I've had some BH and my belly gets pretty tied. I have an OB appt in Thursday and they will schedule my c-section. If it all goes well we are looking at the second week of July. I've washed everything and have it all set up. I'll try to take a pic of the crib and post it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Here are the pics:

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps42c66005.jpg


https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps4825be31.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! So much to catch up on here ;)

Happy - Great pictures of your crib :) And yay for your last day of work this week, so jealous!!! The BH stink :( I keep having them and have been trying to take it easy; not sure what else will help.

Wanna - Praying for you and your twins! You are so strong and your twins, they are fighters ;)

want - Great bump pic and love your shower pictures; hope you enjoyed yourself ;) And how sweet of your DH! You have a good man there ;) 

Sandoval - That is great, 2.5 more weeks of work! Take it easy ;) I am so excited to hear what you have cooking in there ;)

Whisper - I am sure it was so hard being released from the hospital, but your girls are so strong and you are such a strong woman! And not knowing what exactly was happening when you went in for your c-section; well probably a good thing! Make sure you take care of yourself and get the rest you need to heal and hopefully your girls get to come home soon too! Big :hugs:

hold - How are you doing/feeling? I know how scary this is! I think no matter how many Lo's you have, it is scary not knowing what is going on. This is my second and this time around, SO different! 

Chase - YAY for some shopping ;) How did you make out?? And that is so great all is going well with Reba and Casper :)

I am hanging in there for the most part! I seem to just be SOOO uncomfortable this time around. Almost to the point, it hurts, like I feel like I am working harder to just sit and breath, it takes more out of me to do anything these days and I still have 10 weeks to go :wacko:


----------



## sandoval_star

Want, your dh is so sweet. Brought a tear to my eye reading about his promises to God. Please thank him for the prayers too x

Happy, I have a feeling my baby will be a girl. Saying that, I change my mind every day!

Happy, the crib looks great - you're all set! x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I know what you mean about being uncomfortable! The 10 weeks will fly by you'll see.

Sandoval I hope you are right! It will give you a reason to push in the last minutes.


----------



## michelle01

I sure hope so Happy; right now I feel like things are in slow motion :wacko:


----------



## Whisper82

Want - when I read about your DH, his promise to God, and his special prayer for us, it brought tears to my eyes. We've all been through some major trials, but when people like your DH does something like that, my faith in humanity is restored. There are some amazing people out there. :hugs:

Happy - adorable cribs! I love the zoo animals. So glad you are getting a break from work soon. Are you going back after the twins are born? 

Michelle - Sorry you're not feeling so great. I'm guessing that each pregnancy presents unique challenges. I bet it does hurt to breath! Your LO is taking real estate from your lungs. ;) Hang in there! :hugs:

Sandoval - Maybe a girl eh? Still can't wait to find out! 

AFM - I am staying at home today and taking it easy. I'm going to miss seeing the girls, but I need some time for recovery. DH will be checking in our LOs a couple of times today. They are still putting on weight and doing terrific. They are also off their IVs which is awesome because Lili had to have one in her head yesterday because her other IV sites kept going bad. One less cord attached to my babies! I am finally passing fluid and the swelling is going away. So relieved! I was sort of wondering if my legs would look like tree trunks forever. ;)


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - So glad your almost done with work. Now treat yourself and go get your nails done or something relaxing like that. I love your Nursery snapshots, we actually are doing a jungle/zoo theme too. And DH says your welcome.


Michelle - Yes, it was awesome. felt like I was in a dream but awake for it. And DH has a great catch in me.....lol he really is a good man. I have felt uncomfortable a lot lately too. No real good position to sit or lay on and it's a little worse each day lately.


Sand - DH, says your welcome. He said he also had some tears towards the end of the walk. He says It was a pretty special moment. Now I'm almost tearing up. lol


Wanna - keep us updated hun. You & your LO's are in our thoughts.


Whisper - DH is tearing up again after reading everyone's posts. He says that all of us on here are great examples of having faith in something so hard to reach, but with Gods blessings anything is possible. :hugs:

After 8yrs+ of trying we are truly humbled to finally be getting our little miracle. And are happy to have all of you to be able to share experiences with. We have been here for eachother and hope we can continue this thread after all the LO's have arrived and continue to share experiences and tips on parenting.


----------



## holdontohope

Hello everyone!!

Whisper and Wanna I am so glad both your twins are doing well :) :) 

Happy yay for being done with work!!! 

Michelle I am getting uncomfortable already and I still have aways to go! I'm glad your contractions are better! 

Sand- our 1 mystery surprise baby!! Can't wait for u to find out either! 

Chase- hope ur shopping spree went well! 

I invited some of the girls who were on the IVF thread with us who recently had successful IVFs and FET!!! :happydance: I am so excited for all of them and hope they join our thread when there comfortable enough!!! Congrats Firsttry, Em, Sweetness and Alicatt :) :bfp:

AFM: I go to the Dr on Thursday and I am anxious to see what he says. I have been having really bad calf pain and am not sure what to do about it. I also woke up on Sunday to both of my boobs throbbing and leaking :shrug: I thought it was too early for that, but they have continued to leak and it looks like milk now!! Other then that I have constant period type cramping but the sharpe pains have become less often. I am prayin I have not started to dilate.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, cute bump pic!!! Your baby shower looks like it was really nice!! Cute decorations. :thumbup: Thanks for the well wishes and for the prayers at church. You are such a sweet heart!!! :hugs:

@Happy, your nursery came out really cute!! I love the jungle animal theme. :thumbup: I was going to go with something similar at one point but I changed my mind. But I love how yours came out!!!:winkwink:

@Whisper, I can understand how hard it is having your babies in the NICU. Big hugs to you!! I am right there with you. :hugs::hugs: It is tuff to see them so tiny with all of the wires hooked up. I wish I could do more for them, but I am thankful for being able to breast feed and bring milk in for the twins to have. It makes me feel better knowing that I can contribute to their well being in some way. I hope the time goes by fast for us both so our babies can come home soon. :hugs::hugs: My legs are all swollen up too like elephant legs. After my C-section my legs and ankles started looking all crazy, I am glad to know that the swelling will eventually go down!! :thumbup:

@Hold, I am sorry that you are having contractions. I had leaking boobs start in my second tri. but it was just clear fluid, I didn't have any actual milk coming in yet and I wasn't getting contractions during that time. I have been pumping now and the pumping is giving me contractions and my milk came in after 3 days. I agree that you should talk to your OB about it. Fingers crossed the contractions subside soon and that you can keep your baby girl cooking for a lot longer. :hugs:

AFM, Sorry I haven't been on here in a couple of days, recovering from my C-section has been tuff and the pain meds that I am on leave me loopy, and sleepy so I can barely function lately. We had a small scare with our baby boy, Here is my journal so you can check out the details. The outcome is on the next page of my journal. I just want to say that things turn out okay so I can't scare you girls if you go read it. 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e-3-yrs-lttc-p-146-update-twins-here-154.html


@Want, I agree we should all keep in touch even after we have our babies. 
I have been through a lot with you girls, from our 
ivf cycles to our pregnancies and I care about you guys, you guys are awesome friends. :thumbup:

@Hold, I would love for the girls from our original thread to rejoin us on this thread!! I would love to know how they are doing!! :thumbup:Congrats to those that got their BFPs!!:flower:

Sorry if I missed anything, I am struggling to keep up on the boards today since I am recovering from my surgery and on these crazy pain meds. I am out of it the majority of the time. :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies :hi: !!

Long time no see! Like 6 months or so! So happy that you all got your BFP back in Oct/Dec. Unfortunately I did not, but I'm happy to say that I finally did get my BFP!!! :happydance: I'm only 4w5d today, but hey, we all have to start somewhere!

:flower:


----------



## Whisper82

Ali!!! I was silently stalking your other thread recently and so excited to see your BFP!!! Sending my thoughts and prayers your little bean grows healthy and strong. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Whisper82 said:


> Ali!!! I was silently stalking your other thread recently and so excited to see your BFP!!! Sending my thoughts and prayers your little bean grows healthy and strong. :hugs:

Thanks so much! OMG your twins are here? WOW! That is amazing! Congrats! :happydance: How is it having twins? I was hoping for twins, but with my beta numbers so low I'm not sure that is in my future. Right now I'm just hoping to have this bean stick!


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - So glad you are taking a little time to yourself to recover ;) I am sure it is hard being away from your girls, but you won't do anyone any good if you are not healing! Great news about one less IV/cord too.

want - I certainly hope we can continue after all our LO's are here ;) It is nice to get suggestions and tips from other mommies and daddies :)

hold - Sorry you are in so much pain and having cramping; that doesn't sound good. I would say if it gets worse not to wait till tomorrow. Hang in there :hugs:

Hi Ali!!! I have also been silently stalking the other thread and saw you got your BFP. I am sooooo happy for you; you certainly deserve it and have been through so much to get to this point. When is your first scan?


----------



## Whisper82

alicatt said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Ali!!! I was silently stalking your other thread recently and so excited to see your BFP!!! Sending my thoughts and prayers your little bean grows healthy and strong. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much! OMG your twins are here? WOW! That is amazing! Congrats! :happydance: How is it having twins? I was hoping for twins, but with my beta numbers so low I'm not sure that is in my future. Right now I'm just hoping to have this bean stick!Click to expand...

Lol. Lets just say that twins are not for the faint of heart! They are in the NICU right now, so the care part is fairly easy, but everything is already taking twice as long to do. ;) I'm sure the sleep deprivation will explode when they get to come home, but that is ok. I'm excited for the day when I finally get to have my babies close all the time. 

Keep up the PMA! We are all rooting for you. You have worked so hard for this! :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - I'm so glad the blood platelets transfusion worked and Elijah is doing ok.

Ali - Long time! Congrat's on your BFP! :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9months to you hun!

Michelle - Really want to continue to talk to you girls on here and share pics and tips on parenting. How are you feeling?

AFM - Been having some sharp contractions since yesterday morning. Not sure if they are BH because I had some before but not as strong. My sister in law is a week ahead of us and has been feeling them everyday she said.


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome Ali :wave: and congrats on your bfp!!

Want, hope they are just bh and not the real deal. Stay put just a little longer little bean x


----------



## michelle01

oh boy want, are you still having contractions? I am doing OK; yesterday I had this awful pain on my left side in the area of where your love handles are. It was so bad last night that I just went to bed; the pain hurt to do anything, walk, sit, stand or move :( I was in tears every time I had to move, but this morning it is more of a dull pain, so I don't think it is anything to worry about.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## holdontohope

I'm off to the Drs!! Will catch up on everyone when I get back. Praying for good news this morning, but I am kind of nervous with all the pain I have been having. Hoping he doesn't send me back to L&D. :(

Welcome Alicatt!!! :flower:


----------



## michelle01

Good luck hold!! Keep us posted ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Alicatt! I'm so glad you got your :bfp: I have been stalking the thread hoping everyone gets their babies!

Good luck hold! I hope the pain eases up. I can't believe you are alreading leaking milk. Let us know how your appt goes.

Want I hope the pain stops unless Nicholas is ready to make his appearance. When is your next appt?

Michelle I'm sorry about the pain! I think our bodies are getting ready. I've had days when I just wanna sleep. I'm glad you are feeling better.

Wanna I'm still praying for your babies. I hope they are doing well. 

Whisper I'm glad you are taking some time to yourself because once the girls go home you are going to be a busy mom. I hope your girls are doing well.

I hope I didn't missed anyone!

I have an OB appt today and they will give me my c-section date and I also get an u/s and get to see my babies. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- good luck at your ultrasound! 

Want- are the BH feeling any better? 

Michelle- sorry about the pain! Pregnancy has way more aches & pains then I could of ever imagined! 

Wanna & Whisper- how is breastfeeding coming along for both of you?? I am so excited to breastfeed! :blush:


AFM: I just got back from my appt... It went WELL :happydance: I am not dilated at all, nice low blood pressure and no contractions on the monitor! I was so relieved to hear all that :thumbup: My baby girl is head down already! I knew I had been feeling her feet in my ribs the last few days and her hiccups are so low. Dr said she is running out of room already and things are just going to get more painful for me. He said unfortunately, I haven't seen the worst yet!! 

On a complaining note... I have been so down about my weight! I barely gained until middle of 2nd tri.. And now it has gone crazy and I have been gaining about 4 lbs every 3 weeks :( I know I shouldn't even be thinking about it and should just be happy to have my miracle, but it is difficult to see the scale constantly going up when I am eating so healthy! I think being on bed rest is just making matters worse and I have had a stressful month.. Hoping to get out of this funk asap.. Thanks for listening girls :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

alicatt said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Ali!!! I was silently stalking your other thread recently and so excited to see your BFP!!! Sending my thoughts and prayers your little bean grows healthy and strong. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much! OMG your twins are here? WOW! That is amazing! Congrats! :happydance: How is it having twins? I was hoping for twins, but with my beta numbers so low I'm not sure that is in my future. Right now I'm just hoping to have this bean stick!Click to expand...

Awww, Congratulations on your BFP hun!!! I am so happy and over joyed for you, after everything you have went through this is so amazing!!! :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!!! I am so glad that you decided to come back on the thread so we can all keep in touch!! :hugs:

https://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o745/xforeveryoungg/Congratulations.png


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm glad everything went well with your appt. don't stress so much over the weight. Your little girl is growing nice and strong. Its very easy to gain weight when you are on bed rest. I'm so glad your cervix is closed. 

AFM, my u/s went well. The boy did not wanna show his face today. The girl did and she looks all like her dad. I didn't get to see the OB since he had an emergency at the hospital. So I'll get to see him next week. It was nice to stay home and not go to work. Now I can finish what I need for the twins.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I hope that the contractions go away soon and that your baby can cook a lot longer. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@Michelle, I hope you feel better soon hun!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

@hold, I am so glad that your appointment went well!! :thumbup: I am sorry that you are feeling down about your weight gain. I know it isn't easy seeing your body change. At least you are eating healthy so most of the weight is most likely going to the baby. You will be able to loose the weight after, especially since you are breast feeding, BF'ing burns a lot of calories so it will help the pounds just fall right off. :thumbup: I gained a total of 22 pounds in my pregnancy and I have already lost 7 pounds this first week. :thumnbup: I haven't done much of anything other than breast pump and I have been eating normal. I am still recovering from from my section so I am still to soar to do a decent work out just yet. I noticed most of weight gain happened during second tri. It was tuff watching my weight in second tri, the pounds came on really fast for some reason. I think the last week when I was in the hospital I gained like 5 pounds from being stuck to the bed and the unhealthy hospital food. 


As far as BF'ing, I have been doing good pumping although I can't make the 10 pump sessions in 24 hours, it is way to much for me right now and I am averaging at about 6 pumping sessions, and I wake up at about 3 am to pump. To say that I am exhausted is an understatement. Pumping is a lot of work!! :wacko: I am trying to hang in there though. It started out with about 5 ml of milk from each boob and now I am up to 1 ounce for each boob for a total of 2 ounces, so I have had slow but steady increases in my milk flow.

@Happy, I am glad that your appointment went well. :thumbup: Will you have to wait until your next appointment to find out when your section will be scheduled for? How cute that your one twin looks like your DH!! :winkwink:

AFM, I just posted a bunch of pics of the twins from our visit lastnight to the 
NICU, if anyone wants to take a peek here is a link to the pics in my journal.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-158.html


----------



## michelle01

Glad your appt went well hold! Don't stress on the weight; you need to gain cause you have a little miracle growing in there ;) I am up 18 pounds and have 10 weeks to go before my c-section. I gained a lot initally and now it seems to have tapered off, so your body will do what it needs to for your little girl ;)

wanna - Gonna go check out your journal now!

Happy 32 weeks Sandoval :)

Sounds like a great appt Happy :) Did you get pictures from your scan? And how awesome no more work!!!!

I got myself an iPad last night :) So excited; I really wanted one for a long time and my DS kept saying it was his bday present. Quiet expenisve for a 4 year old :haha: I am sure he will be playing games on it!

And I am off to Michigan this afternoon for my last bowling tournament this year and a much needed weekend away :) Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Michelle, Good luck in your bowling tournament!! I hope you kick some butt!! :winkwink: Have fun on your trip!!!:flower: 

https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p497/Arek56/Good-luck.jpg


----------



## Whisper82

Want - hope you are feeling better. Tell Nicholas he needs to be patient and stay in there a bit longer! :winkwink:

Michelle - wow that pain sounds awful. Do you have any idea what was causing it? When I was having mystery pain in my side I was told it could be dehydration, my bowels, or my round ligament. They ruled out the other really serious stuff. I hope you are feeling better for your tournament. Good luck! And I love my I-pad by the way. Typing on it right now!

Happy - yay for being done with work! Did you get your delivery date scheduled? 

Hold - Like Wanna, I have also been pumping. To be honest, I find it a bit stressful I part because I also have not been able to do 10 times per day. Maybe 7 or 8. And I am starting to feel like I may never get the milk supply I want. I am trying an herbal supplement recommended by then lactation consultant and hoping that will help. On a positive note, I have been given the go ahead to start trying out actual breast feeding with the twins. We have tried once so far and it actually went pretty well and was SO much better than pumping. As for weight gain, check out my update below. I agree that it is not easy to have a foreign body with extra lumps and bumps after delivery. But try to fight the discouragement, because you will probably end up healthier after delivery if you put on the weight your body is telling you to put on. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll be your workout buddy after delivery. :winkwink:

Wanna - I don't think I mentioned how adorable your twins are. You and your DH did some nice work there. :winkwink:

AFM - I have been working on just trying to pull myself together again mentally and physically while also spending time with the twins. I think yesterday really helped. I really do think my body was falling apart at the end of my pregnancy. I did my best to eat consistently and nutritiously, but I really struggled to keep food down at the end. Comparing my pre pregnancy weight with my weight just prior to delivery, I gained a total of 25 pounds. After coming home from the hospital I was 14 pounds lighter (probably a combination of the weight of the babies, the placentas, fluid, etc). Then, over the past three days or so, I have passed about 16 pounds of fluid!!!! So in the end, I am five pounds _lighter_ than my pre pregnancy weight. Not sure how to feel about this, but it is actually a little scary because I think the twins took everything nutrition-wise in the last few weeks of my pregnancy despite my efforts to eat enough. After the fluid came off, I realized I have no muscle mass left (probably also taken by the babies) and I feel super weak. I wonder if this is part of why my body gave out. It's going to take a long time to rebuild my muscle mass (I was actually really into weight lifting prior to pregnancy). So the moral of this story is that I would probably be healthier and better off if I had been able to gain more weight. Crazy thing to say I know! :wacko:


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- thank you! I am glad your ultrasound went well :) 

Wanna- the pictures of your twins are adorable! I am so glad things are looking good

Michelle- yay for the Ipad! Apple brand is big in my household lol ipads, iphones, computers :wacko: 

Whisper- YAY for being able to breastfeed :happydance: I bet that was a beautiful moment for you!! Wow to weighing less now then pre-pregnancy! I am sure it will take awhile for you to build up muscle mass again, but at least you don't have to lose weight on top of it :) 

AFM: thank you everyone for all the support :hugs: I am really trying hard to shake the weight thing! I started at about 127 and now I weigh 140.. So I have gained 13 lbs. Dr. told me from the very beginning that he thought I wouldn't gain more then 20lbs.. So I have had that number stuck in my head and that is what I think has me in a funk. Who knows when I will deliver. According to Dr, he will intervene if necessary until 34 weeks. So I will for sure gain over 7lbs in the next 7-13 weeks :wacko: I think being a single women on top of that, makes things a little harder! But I just watched my belly move for the last 10 minutes and I am soooooooooo in love with my baby girl! It is for sure all worth it :)


----------



## want2conceive

thanks ladies. Still having them throughout the day. Had Dr. appointment two days ago and he said it's normal because the baby has no room in there anymore. Says it's only a matter of time now.

Michelle - I hope your pain gets better. I felt something simular one day this week too. Couldn't lay on my side and had to sleep sitting up.

Hold - Glad your appointment went well. Don't stress hun, Everyone is different. I gained a lot because at the start I only weighed 129. My sister in law gained only about 25lbs. And I'm still having the BH, but throughout the day. Not at any particular point. 

Happy - Glad your appointment went well also. Did you pick your C-Sec date??? Our next appointment isn't for another week and a half.

Wanna - Thanks hun for the well wishes. The twins are beautiful. They already have a full head of hair.


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - thanks Hun. Make sure you continue to eat. You need your strength!

Michelle - awesome on getting an iPad! DH wants to get one too but we are holding off spending right now. Maybe if the price is right on black Friday this year?

Hold - Yeah, stop worrying about the weight. Everyone is different. Just make sure you eat in-between meals(like a banana or yogurt) because you are eating for 2.


AFM - approaching the finish line. Been so uncomfortable this past week. I have no energy to do anything. And I feel like I'm swollen down there. Almost there...


----------



## Em260

Hello everyone! Hold, thanks for the invite! I finally got my BFP and I just had my 3rd beta so I'm cautiously dipping my toe in over here. It's so exciting to see all of the familiar names and see how far along you all are, some of you with your little ones already here :). Congrats on the new arrivals! :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - You are definitely going to have the time of your life with your little girl. How exciting! I hope you can keep her in there as long as possible. I bet it's tough not knowing when she is planning on making her arrival. 

Want - So close now! Hoping and praying you have a safe and joyful delivery. 

Em - Welcome! Your scan is coming right up! I remember how tough it was waiting for that first scan. Time seems to drag on forever! 

AFM - Not much to report at the moment. At the NICU most of the day today. Babies are still doing great. Today we gave Lili her first swaddle bath. It was awesome! She was adorable all wrapped up and sitting in the water. I thought she would be upset, but she actually went right to sleep. She didn't really appreciate the drying off part though. I think I might get to give Rose a bath tomorrow if her temperature remains consistent. Loving it! :) Can't wait till they get to come home!


----------



## Em260

Thanks Whisper! Aww so good you got to give Lili her first bath :). Hope Rose is next!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - Awesome you got to give Lili a bath! You must have felt wonderful being able to do that for the first time.

Em - Welcome aboard Em! Been a while. Congrat's on your BFP!:happydance: When is your next scan hun?


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Whisper - Awesome you got to give Lili a bath! You must have felt wonderful being able to do that for the first time.
> 
> Em - Welcome aboard Em! Been a while. Congrat's on your BFP!:happydance: When is your next scan hun?

Thanks Want! It's on the 11th. I am counting down the days. Originally I thought I was going in on the 4th but they pushed it back a week. It's so hard to wait because I'm not the most patient person :haha: How are you doing? You're getting so close!


----------



## want2conceive

Em260 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Whisper - Awesome you got to give Lili a bath! You must have felt wonderful being able to do that for the first time.
> 
> Em - Welcome aboard Em! Been a while. Congrat's on your BFP!:happydance: When is your next scan hun?
> 
> Thanks Want! It's on the 11th. I am counting down the days. Originally I thought I was going in on the 4th but they pushed it back a week. It's so hard to wait because I'm not the most patient person :haha: How are you doing? You're getting so close!Click to expand...

I know, but even now towards the end the waiting is kind of hard. Just can't wait to hold our little one in our arms. Good Luck on your appointment hun and keep us updated!


----------



## FirstTry

Hello ladies :wave: Thank you for the invite, Hold! 

So, I appear to be preggers :happydance: My first u/s is tomorrow at 6+3 and I'm praying (which is quite something for someone not very religious) for a heartbeat (though there may be 2 in there).

Question for you all: I had achy pains and some sharp pains in my uterus yesterday and the day before. Anything to worry about? 

Now, I just feel a tightness or fullness. And I have a mild nausea after I eat at least once a day.

Oh, and an older lady at work just asked if I'm pregnant! Am I fat already? Or is she a psychic?!?!


----------



## want2conceive

FirstTry said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Thank you for the invite, Hold!
> 
> So, I appear to be preggers :happydance: My first u/s is tomorrow at 6+3 and I'm praying (which is quite something for someone not very religious) for a heartbeat (though there may be 2 in there).
> 
> Question for you all: I had achy pains and some sharp pains in my uterus yesterday and the day before. Anything to worry about?
> 
> Now, I just feel a tightness or fullness. And I have a mild nausea after I eat at least once a day.
> 
> Oh, and an older lady at work just asked if I'm pregnant! Am I fat already? Or is she a psychic?!?!

Welcome First!!! Glad to see you here & Congrat's on your BFP! :happydance:

The pains are normal. I had tem really bad early on. Nurse said I needed to drink more water, and once I did it helped.


----------



## FirstTry

want2conceive said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: Thank you for the invite, Hold!
> 
> So, I appear to be preggers :happydance: My first u/s is tomorrow at 6+3 and I'm praying (which is quite something for someone not very religious) for a heartbeat (though there may be 2 in there).
> 
> Question for you all: I had achy pains and some sharp pains in my uterus yesterday and the day before. Anything to worry about?
> 
> Now, I just feel a tightness or fullness. And I have a mild nausea after I eat at least once a day.
> 
> Oh, and an older lady at work just asked if I'm pregnant! Am I fat already? Or is she a psychic?!?!
> 
> Welcome First!!! Glad to see you here & Congrat's on your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> The pains are normal. I had tem really bad early on. Nurse said I needed to drink more water, and once I did it helped.Click to expand...

Thanks, Want! That makes a lot of sense, as I was dehydrated in 90 degree heat this weekend.

35 weeks, wow! Congratulations!


----------



## holdontohope

Em and First welcome :hi: So glad both of you joined us!!! 

Em good luck for your u/s on the 11th! Waiting is the hard part! But it will be here before you know it! 

First I had those pains too, its just your embryo(s) implanting nice and snug! Good luck on your u/s tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## holdontohope

AFM: I had to do the 1hr glucose test this weekend and it was no fun!! Made me dizzy and nauseous, glad its over:thumbup:

My family surprised me yesterday by telling me they bought all the items off my "dream list"!! I was shocked and overjoyed! My baby's crib, dresser, changing table, car seat and stroller are all on there way and should be here in the next couple weeks! :happydance: I can't wait to do her nursery!


----------



## Em260

Hold - what a nice surprise! Can't wait to see pics :). Sorry about the glucose test that doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - Awesome surprise by your family! Can't wait to see pics of your nursery hun!


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> AFM: I had to do the 1hr glucose test this weekend and it was no fun!! Made me dizzy and nauseous, glad its over:thumbup:
> 
> My family surprised me yesterday by telling me they bought all the items off my "dream list"!! I was shocked and overjoyed! My baby's crib, dresser, changing table, car seat and stroller are all on there way and should be here in the next couple weeks! :happydance: I can't wait to do her nursery!

Hope: It's wonderful that you have such a supportive family! I can't believe you're 27 weeks. That's amazing! I remember before you were pregnant.


----------



## michelle01

Welcome First and Em ;)

hold - How awesome of your family surprising you with all those great gifts!! How have you been feeling?

What a great trip, it was really nice to get away. I really needed that! I managed to get through 9 games of bowling and sitting in the car for 4 hours each way. Now I am so tired and having some insomnia, but things could be worse.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## FirstTry

Just back from u/s. I thought it would be twins with my betas, but it's only one perfect little heart, beating at 118 bpm. :wohoo: 

The doctor said over 100 is good, but what's the best at 6+3?


----------



## michelle01

That is great news First!!! I think my first hb was around 113 or so, but a hb is a GREAT sign things are going well ;) Do you go back in another week?

Just got back from my OB appt; all is good! Measuring right on track, hb was 156 :) Back in 2 weeks and my countdown begins now :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

michelle01 said:


> That is great news First!!! I think my first hb was around 113 or so, but a hb is a GREAT sign things are going well ;) Do you go back in another week?
> 
> Just got back from my OB appt; all is good! Measuring right on track, hb was 156 :) Back in 2 weeks and my countdown begins now :haha:

Michelle: congrats! It sounds like you're in the clear. Isn't 26 weeks a magic date for survival?

My next u/s is in 13 days. If all is well, I graduate to the OB.


----------



## michelle01

First - They say your viability week is 24 weeks, but your percentage increases as each week goes by. And graduating is a great thing; bittersweet ;)


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Taking it day by day now as I'm not too far. Feel like I need to stop and rest every 5min now. lol

First - awesome HB hun!!! Congrat's!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome First & EM! Huge congrats and happy and healthy 9 months.

First yay on first u/s! It's always amazing to see your little baby. Good heartbeat as well. 

Hold that was so nice of your family to buy you what you needed. I'm glad you are done with your glucose test. I hope everything is well with you and your baby is growing.

Michelle I can't believe you are almost 30 weeks! Time has gone by really fast. I know what you mean about insomnia. I've had those nights. I'm glad you had a great time at your tournaments. 

Whisper I hope the girls are doing well. Great job on losing your weight. I hope to be able to loose it as quickly as you have.

Want I hope everything is going well. Almost 36 weeks! How exciting! 

Wanna I love the twins pics. I hope they are doing well. 

I hope I didn't forget anyone.

AFM sorry I've been MIA. I didn't get a c-section date hopefully I'll get one tomorrow. We did have a tour of the hospital and its really nice. Now I'm counting down to 38 weeks. I'm uncomfortable but I'm glad I'm at home now.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Em260

First - congrats!! I'm sooo happy for you! I love the new ticker :)

Michelle - great update! Sounds like everything is going really well. Glad you enjoyed your weekend away! Wow, you're going to be 30 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 

Happy - thanks for the warm welcome :). It's so exciting to finally join all of you! You're getting so close yay! Hope you get your c-section date today. 

AFM - insomnia is kicking my butt! I got a good night's sleep on Monday so I thought maybe I was past it but last night I only got 3 hrs of sleep :(. Oh well, at least I'm getting a ton of stuff done and I know soon enough I'll be wanting to sleep all the time. I have my last beta tomorrow :)


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Your lucky to be home! I wish I didn't have to get up at 5:15am to get to work! Your countdown should hopefully go fast, you are so close now ;)

Want - Almost 36 weeks, WOW! Just a few more weeks for you ;)

Em - Insomnia is awful and I have had it a lot lately :( I wake up several times during the night and sometimes just cannot get back to sleep. I am sure your beta tomorrow will be just great ;)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Just heard from Reba - her latest appointment was today. All good! HB, tummy size, everything going perfect. She has her next doctor visit in three weeks. I asked how she was doing and other than 'moving slow', she's had no problems at all. So I'm just really happy about how things are going.


----------



## michelle01

What a great update Chase ;) Not much longer now!!!


----------



## holdontohope

Update on me

I am back in the hospital with contractions 2-3 minutes apart. Please pray for my baby girl:(


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Update on me
> 
> I am back in the hospital with contractions 2-3 minutes apart. Please pray for my baby girl:(

I'm hoping for the best for you, Hope. Giant hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

holdontohope said:


> Update on me
> I am back in the hospital with contractions 2-3 minutes apart. Please pray for my baby girl:(

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

holdontohope said:


> Update on me
> 
> I am back in the hospital with contractions 2-3 minutes apart. Please pray for my baby girl:(

Praying for you and your baby! Big :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just heard from Reba - her latest appointment was today. All good! HB, tummy size, everything going perfect. She has her next doctor visit in three weeks. I asked how she was doing and other than 'moving slow', she's had no problems at all. So I'm just really happy about how things are going.

That is great to hear Chase! I can't believe she's 30 weeks already. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - Thx, yeah almost there. Glad everything is going well with you. Sorry about you being uncomfortable hun.


Em - Sorry about the insomnia. Glad you are getting a lot of things done though.


Michelle - Thx, yeah. Feels like forever though. Can't wait to hold my little one in my arms.


Chase - Glad everything is moving right along. You must be very anxious?


Hold - Praying for you and your little girl hun. Hope your contractions slow down. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Update on me
> 
> I am back in the hospital with contractions 2-3 minutes apart. Please pray for my baby girl:(

Lots of prayers coming your way!! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you hold and your little girl!! Please keep us posted.

I woke up today with the WORST sciatic pain; I can barely even walk :( seriously I just need a break and feel like I cannot get one. I got some sleep cause I was so exhuasted from not sleeping for 2 days. And I don't think there is anything I can take for this pain, other then tylenol which not sure would help!?


----------



## FirstTry

Funny first trimester thoughts: I woke up feeling fine, so I worried and hoped for nausea. Well, it took a few hours, but it's in full effect now, along with wooziness. Should I :happydance: about feeling like puking? :haha:


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Sorry you are having pain. Did you call your dr to let him know and see if there is anything else you can take besides Tylenol?

First - Funny story. I was the same in terms of nausea. Didn't have any the first or second trimester(but did have lots and lots of cramps) but when I hit the third I started to get some.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers!!! Big hugs to you hun!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope they can calm your contractions down and that they stop so you can keep your baby girl cooking alot longer. :hugs: If your baby girl does come early just know that she has a 90% chance of being just fine although she will have to be in the NICU. I know how scary it is though since my twins came at 28 weeks, but they are doing really great!! Are they going to give you steroid shots in case you have to deliver? I also had to have magnesium ib my IV the day of my C-section for additional protection to help the babies when they were delivered. I will be thinking of you hoping for the best hun. Please keep us updated!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I have been so busy with pumping milk to take to the NICU for the twins and with daily visits to the NICU I have been struggling to keep up with everyone on here. Sorry about that guys. I have been doing great loosing weight from my pregnancy and I am healing up really great from my C-section. The twins are doing great in the NICU. Elijah weighs more than his birth weight so he is getting that nice baby fat packed on now. Lyric is doing wonderful, she is off of her IV now and both twins are off of their CPAP;s now and just on an oxygen tube. Lyric has been increasing her amount of BM that she has been feeding on and so has ELijah. Both babies are getting my breast milk now, I had to have my BM tested by the milk bank for bacteria and my BM had to go through a 5 day freeze before the twins could get it, but I passed the test and the twins have been getting my BM since Tuesday of this week. :thumbup: 

I posted pics of the twins in my journal if anyone wants to take a peek. :winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-163.html

I hope that everyone else is doing well and that you guys have a really great weekend!! :flower: From everyone's latest posts it sounds like all is well, so I am glad to read that. :thumbup:


----------



## holdontohope

Thank you for all the support everyone!! :hugs: :hug: 

What an emotional roller coaster!! I am exhausted and my belly is so sore. Good news though!!

Contractions were stopped and my baby girl is still safely inside my tummy :happydance::cloud9: 

I know I have a long rode ahead of me and things could change again at any moment... But for now I am focusing on the positive! My baby is happy and healthy and not coming into the world today! :thumbup: My Dr will continue to try and intervene, if/when necessary, until I reach 34 weeks. I am praying she has more time to grow and become stronger! Rite now they said she is still under 3lbs and would need a lot of help in the NICU and would be transferred to a different hospital. I was so scared!!

I am going to rest up and try and eat something now. My appetite was no where to be found with all the stress yesterday. Glad I am feeling hungry. 

Will catch up soon!! Have a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Hold - oh I'm so glad to read your update!! I hope your baby girl stays put for a long time. It's good that your appetite is back too :thumbup: Hope you can get some rest the next few days. 

Michelle - ouch sciatica pain is the worst :(. I've had it for a couple of years and it's so uncomfortable. What helps me when I have a flare up is laying on my side with a pillow in between my knees. I hope you feel better :hugs: Maybe call your Dr. because there might be an anti-inflammatory med that you can take during pregnancy? 

Wanna - so glad to hear you and the twins are doing well!! I'm off to get caught up on your journal and see pics!

First - I know what you mean about the nausea. I have it every day now and even though it stinks I'm so happy to have it too because it means my hormones are nice and high and baby is healthy. DH thinks I'm insane :haha:

AFM - I had my last beta this morning and it came back at 3529! :happydance: I'm 16dp5dt today :). Now just counting down until my ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## FirstTry

Hope: so glad to hear your news!

Wanna: I'm glad your absence was just because you were busy. I was a little worried about your kiddies.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I hope the pain goes away. It's awful not being able to sleep and now the pain. I don't miss getting up at 5:15! How much longer are you planning on working?

Hold I'm glad your little girl is still baking. I will keep you in my prayers so she stays there until 34 weeks. 

EM that is a great beta! I can't wait to see your first baby u/s! 

First funny story. I didn't get any MS but my boobs did hurt a lot and I couldn't stand the toothpaste so I had to change it to kids flavor. 

Wanna I love the pictures! They are beautiful. I'm glad BF is going well.

AFM, my c-section is scheduled for July 10! I start NST next week. I'm getting uncomfortable but counting down to see my twins.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hold, that is really great news!

Happy, wow, less than a month!

Wanna, glad things continue to go well for the twins. 

Em, great beta! I remember waiting for the first US - hope the time doesn't pass too slowly for you. It did for me!

Tomorrow is a holiday, here. Going to see if I can relax and have some time to myself as Saturday and Sunday I have functions to deal with. And I am enjoying the new La-z Boy Recliner I just bought. I know women hate recliners, but I love 'em! Ahhh, so comfortable. And it's my throne, mine, mine, mine! No one else gets to sit in it but me. And it's a rocker, so I can rock Casper in it when he comes home. :smug:


----------



## Em260

Happy - yay that's so close!! It won't be long now :happydance: 

Chase - thanks! I have a ton of stuff planned for the weekend for hopefully that will help the time pass faster. My in-laws have recliners in their family room and I love hanging out there watching movies. They are so comfortable!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase I love my recliner! I share it once in a while with DH. It will come in handy when Casper comes home. Have a nice holiday and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## michelle01

Sounds cozy Chase ;) Have a great time this weekend!!

Em - I am still thinking twins, even though you transferred one, or that is one VERY strong bean you have cooking ;)

Happy - WOOHOO, July 10 isn't that far away!! I am planning to work until I cannot! With Tyler I was working the morning I delivered him :haha: I had my c-section with him scheduled for July 9 and had him July 1, so I had him later that day, but that morning I had planned to go to work and woke with horrible cramping, continued to work from home then went in. I want as much of my 12 weeks off to be with this LO and not before I have him, if possible.

Em - YAY, great news indeed! Praying for you and your little girl; keep her cooking ;)

Wanna - Beautiful pics of your twins ;) Glad things are going well with them.

I was able to get some relief after working out yesterday; WOW, it made such the difference and I am going again today! Even though I didn't/couldn't do a whole lot, just the little I did helped stretch my sciatcia nerve and I slept better :)


----------



## Whisper82

Oh boy, it feels like forever since I last posted! Forgive me if I miss some of your updates!

First - So good to see you here! Congratulations on having a great heartbeat! The first of many exciting milestones. And yes, I too must confess to feeling rather excited for unpleasant pregnancy symptoms in those first few weeks. :haha:

Em - Sorry about the insomnia. It will get better.....and then come back again in the third trimester! ;) FX it will go away and you will sleep soundly the rest of your pregnancy. Great final beta yesterday! So excited to hear about your scan on Tuesday! 

Hold - So glad to hear your contractions have eased up again. I have met so many parents in the NICU who delivered their babies at 28 weeks and the babies are doing great. One of our NICU nurses even shared her experience of delivering her baby at 27 weeks! Baby is now a healthy four month old. So 28 weeks is a big accomplishment, though I will pray that you continue to hang in there as long as possible. 

Happy - Your kids have a birthday!!! How exciting! Just over a month now until you get to meet them face to face. 

Chase - Glad to hear things are still going well with Casper and Reba. I think your Lazy Boy will be fantastic to rock Casper in. You can doze off together while snuggling when you are totally sleep deprived. :) I was desperately wishing for a recliner in the last weeks of my pregnancy. I think it would have made sleeping a lot easier! 

Michelle - That pain sounds awful. I'm glad some exercise helped it ease up. Whenever I'm in pain or sick my DH always says, "Stay active and drink water." I always groan and roll my eyes at him. It's kind of our inside joke now. But I have to admit, it's not bad advice. :) 

Wanna - Glad to hear everything is going well with you and the twins. I checked out the pictures in your journal and they are adorable! They do look so alert and healthy for such teeny tiny babies! How far do you live from the hospital? I agree that it is pretty crazy to keep up with all of the pumping, driving, and visiting of having babies in the NICU. 

AFM - I have just felt so busy! I am trying to keep up with visiting the NICU, pumping, and trying to get our house and yard back in order. I also had a baby shower at my sister's house last Friday, so I need to get all of the thank you notes done and delivered. The most stressful thing has been pumping and trying to breastfeed the twins. I have had terrible luck with pumping - I get some milk, but not enough to feed twins. I seriously doubt I will even have enough for one baby when they come home. And there is so much pressure from nurses, doctors, and lactation consultants! I really have tried as hard as I can and have been doing every little tip that has been given to me. But the bottom line is, I don't think I'm genetically built to be a milk maker. My mom and both of my sisters have all had difficulty providing enough to feed even one baby. I know it's not really my fault, but I still end up feeling like a failure. I am trying to move past that feeling and realize there really isn't anything else I can do. I'm going to provide the milk I can, and stop stressing about something I apparently don't have control over. Despite my milk production problems, both girls are doing great and are gaining weight every day. The only thing really holding them back from coming home is being able to feed by mouth. I am still trying some breast feeding and we have decided to start trying bottles as well as they will definitely need bottles when they come home anyway. They are starting to make some progress and I am hoping they get to come home before their due date of July 8th!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - sending you huge :hugs: You are not a failure!! I can't believe how much pressure there is now to breastfeed. Yes, it's a good thing but it's not the be all end all. I and most people I know were formula fed and we all turned out just fine. 

One of my best friends went through something similar with her little boy. He was born tongue tied and had a weak sucking reflex and on top of that she just didn't produce that much milk. I stayed with her for a week after he was born to help out and watched her go through that agony of pumping all the time and the pressure from the lactation consultants that visited the house. It was intense and scary and I just felt so bad for her. She was just so devastated. It took her some time but eventually she realized that the most important thing is that her son was gaining weight, regardless of how he was being fed. She later said that all the hormones after giving birth contributed to her feelings of failure and when she was a few months out from it and her hormones had leveled out she could look at it with much clearer eyes. 

Don't let anyone make you feel bad about anything! You're doing the best that you can and you're doing a great job!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Lyric has been doing great and she continues to do so. Elijah has been doing good up until today.:cry: The NICU called us at 3 am to let us know that Elijah wasn't looking very good tonight. I don't think they were totally sure of exactly what was wrong with him. I know that they were worried about infection so they have him on antibiotics and they also gave him a blood transfusion. They had him down to just an oxygen tube and they had removed his CPAP, but they are putting him back on it now just in case it was part of the problem. Over the last few days they had to increase his oxygen on his nasal tube so maybe it was just to much to soon, They had him on continual feedings every hour and had been slowly increasing them, but because of what happened tonight they have stopped his feedings, This has caught DH and I totally off guard because Elijah had been doing so well lately. He has gained weight and is up past his birth weight at 1lb 9 ounces. We are hoping and praying that the blood transfusion and antibiotics work and that his condition improves. Once again I ask if everyone can please keep Elijah & Lyric in your thoughts and prayers. I will update and let everyone know how Elijah is doing when we go visit and call on Sunday during the day time. 

I am up sitting here crying right now in the middle of the night in bed. This is such an emotional roller coaster, just when I think everything is going so well we get this news out of nowheres about Elijah. I am trying not to worry and I just keep telling myself that he will be okay, but it is so hard, he is so tiny. It is so hard because he can't just tell us what is wrong and what hurts. After everything that we have been through to get him here safely when we thought he had heart problems when I was pregnant with him, he is truly a miracle and I couldn't handle anything happening to him. :cry: Gosh I am so scared girls and these are those moments when you feel so helpless. I don't think I am going to be able to get any sleep the rest of the night. DH fell back to sleep though, so I am up by myself worrying right now.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - I can only imagine what you are going through worrying about Elijah. :cry: There is probably nothing that can really comfort you aside from your little one feeling better again. But I am thinking of you and your little family and will say a prayer for little Elijah. So very sorry it was such a terrible night. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Big :hugs: to you. We are praying for Elijah and Lyric! Hoping for good news about Elijah today hun! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - Glad to hear and glad you got your appetite back


Em - Awesome Beta number hun! :happydance: What kind of things do you have planned for the weekend? Sorry, I'm curious.


Happy - Great to hear you got your c-section scheduled.


Casper - Glad you love your new recliner.


Michelle - Awesome that you were able to sleep better after working out a bit.


Whisper - Sorry about the lactation issues you are having. Not your fault so don't beat yourself up about it. And I hope your little ones get to sleep in their own cribs real soon hun. :hugs:


Wanna - Will continue to keep you, Lyric & Elijah in our thoughts. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


AFM - Not sure how much longer but these last few weeks feel like they have been taking forever. I just feel so lazy lately and want my energy back.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers everyone!! :flower: I did an update in my journal and Elijah appears to be improving. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-166.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper big :hugs: to you! Don't let anyone pressure you about BF. there's nothing wrong with formula. Don't feel like you let the babies down. Right now what's important is the babies are eating whether is formula or BM. 

Wanna I'm sorry you are going through this! I will keep Elijah in my prayers that he gets better soon. Stay strong and I really hope you get good news today. Big :hugs:

Want I know what you mean about having no energy! You are so much closer at holding Nicholas in your arms.


----------



## Em260

Wanna - so good to read your update :hugs: 

Want - well, I didn't get much done yesterday because I was home sick with a cold. My first one being pregnant and it's not much fun not taking cold meds but I'll survive. Today we went to brunch and then did a little shopping :). You're getting so close! Happy 36 weeks!!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Wanna, glad to hear things are improving. It really must be tough but you and DH are holding up great.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Don't feel like your a failure; you are doing a great job ;) Hang in there and those girls will be home before you know it!!

wanna - :hugs: Glad things are improving with Elijah! Prayers for everyone and hoping that he continues to make great progress.

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Wanna, I read your update on Elijah - so glad he's doing better. Hope your twins continue to get stronger every day xx

Whisper, you're doing great. Just keep being a mummy to your girls, that's all they need from you and you're doing an amazing job xxx


----------



## want2conceive

had a dr appointment a couple days ago and nothing has changed as of yet, still waiting. Have an ultrasound appointment next Thursday, can't wait to see Nicholas again and hoping my cervix has changed by then because I'll be past 37wks when I go.


Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I'm glad everything went well. Good luck next week at this point I'm sure you are very uncomfortable. I have an u/s tomorrow and my first NST test. I don't know how I'm going to make it to 38 weeks when I can't get comfortable at night and get tired of sitting down.


----------



## michelle01

Good luck with your scan Happy :) The last weeks of pregnancy are the hardest; with DS I was in tears all the time cause I was so uncomfortable. Hang in there!

want - Hopefully things change for you ;) Your LO will be here so soon!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good! I have been having so many BH throughout the last few days; they are so uncomfortable :(


----------



## holdontohope

Michelle- I am sorry the BH are so uncomfortable :hugs: Do you time them? 

Happy- sorry you are so uncomfortable! Update us after your u/s. What is an NST? 

Want- you are so close!!!! I am jealous lol 

Whisper- how big are your girls now? I am so glad they are doing well :) Hang in there Mama!! 

Wanna- I am so happy to hear the update on Elijah! I was worried about him :hugs: I hope everything continues on a positive path! 

Sand- how have you been feeling? 

Chase- glad everything is going well with Reba and baby! Do you plan on being in the room for the birth? 

Em- wheres the update on your u/s!?

Alicatt- where have you disappeared too! :winkwink:

Sorry if I missed anyone! 

AFM: I have been exhausted lately and am finding little things (such as bending, sitting on the floor) harder to do with this belly in the way. I still experience contractions daily, but there not dilating my cervix as of rite now, which is great news. I have hit a nesting mode and MUST clean daily :blush: Other then that my appetite has decreased again lately and I have lost my "sweet tooth". I have been drinking a lot of Gatorade/vitamin waters to try and stay hydrated and because I am constantly thirsty.


----------



## Em260

holdontohope said:


> Em- wheres the update on your u/s!?

Oh sorry I forgot to post it here! Glad to hear you're doing well. I was just thinking about you and wondering how you've been. So happy your little girl is staying put!! :hugs: 

It's hard to make out but the baby is in the upper left corner of the gestational sac marked CRL :)

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/0257c875-b1c5-4f72-9631-dea80c2809a0.jpg


----------



## Em260

Want - Hope your little guy is almost ready to make his way into the world! How exciting!!

Happy - good luck at your scan tomorrow!! 

Michelle - sorry about the BH :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. BH are no fun.

Hold an NST is a non stress test for the babies. They attached the heart monitors to my belly and I press a button every time they move. I can't believe you are almost 29 weeks! It sounds like you are nesting. I know what you mean about not moving as much as before. The belly gets in the way of everything.

EM that's a beautiful picture! I can still remember the first time I saw my babies. It felt so surreal!

AFM u/s was fine both babies are breech their heads are next to each other so that explains the pain at the top of my belly. The NST was fine as well. It only took about 30 minutes. I have to do them twice a week. I'm tired all the time I'm eating less and today I started cramping so I'm drinking lots of water. I have everything ready for the babies I just need to get my bag ready. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - Glad your scan went great hun! Don't forget to take a pillow with you when you go. It will help with comfort.


Michelle - Thx, I'm just very anxious to hold my LO!


Hold - You'll be here before you know it hun! Keep drinking lots of water!


Em - Thanks for sharing your first scan pic with us!


AFM - Have had some really big BH contractions today. Thought they were real contractions but did the test(do the oposite of what you were doing when they started) and they stopped.


----------



## want2conceive

Oh, and here is another one of the photos DH took of me. It was taken this week.


Spoiler
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/EvictionBelly_zps7831a6d0.jpg


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that's a beautiful picture! I love it!


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Want that's a beautiful picture! I love it!

Thanks Happy! It was another one of DH's Photo ideas. I have another photo shoot tomorrow as well. lol


----------



## sandoval_star

Great photo Want! What a great idea, so cute. 

I know what some of you mean about the decreasing appetite; I find I can't think of something I would like, then when I do eat I can only manage so much without feeling full. At my appointment this week the midwife told me the baby is now head down so I should start to feel like eating more. So far I haven't though. Oh well, not long to go for us now!


----------



## Whisper82

Wow I can't believe how close everyone is getting! We are going to have a baby explosion soon! Sorry everyone is feeling so uncomfortable. It won't be long now. 

Hold - Happy 29 weeks! So glad you have continued to hang in there. I also did a ton of cleaning while pregnant and got rid of a lot of junk. Doesn't it feel good to get everything in order for your LO? Our girls are growing a ton! Lili is five pounds now! Rose is almost 4 1/2 pounds. 

Em - So excited you had a good scan! Did you get a heartbeat yet or still too early? My first scan wasn't till 8 weeks. Isn't it so cool to see your tiny little one?! 

Happy - I bet things are getting busy for you. Those last few weeks of my twin pregnancy I was having to do twice per week NSTs plus weekly OB visits and blood work. Get that bag packed - you'll be meeting those twins soon! 

Want - so very close now! Any estimates about how much longer you have left? We should take bets.... ;) :haha: I love your photo. Your DH also has a cute sense of humor. 

Sandoval - I hope you start feeling like eating again soon. It's so hard when you just don't have any room in there any more! 

AFM - The girls are growing and doing great. I think Lili might be coming home soon! Possibly sometime next week if she keeps flying through the feeding protocol. She is now on step three of four with feeding. Unfortunately, Rose is not moving as quickly. Rose is the smaller twin and she is having a hard time learning to feed. She basically has trouble shutting off her airway, so she tends to gag or choke when too much liquid gets in her mouth. The development team is working with her and taking it really slow so she doesn't get scared of eating. It will be hard in some ways if they don't come home together because Lili will not be allowed back into the NICU when we need to visit her sister. But we will also get to adjust to having one baby at home before we have to adjust to two at the same time. Of course I want both of them home, but there are silver linings. Also, today is my five year wedding anniversary with DH! We will probably go see the babies in the NICU and then go out to eat and maybe to a movie.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandoval how exciting your baby is head down! When is your last day of work?

Want your DH has the greatest ideas for pictures. Will he be doing your newborn pictures?

Whisper happy anniversary! I'm glad Lili will get to go home soon. It must be so hard to leave Rose behind but hopefully it won't be too long. Once both are home you'll have your hands full.


----------



## want2conceive

Sand - Hope your appetite gets better hun. Won't be too much longer now since your little one is in the head down position.


Whisper - Yeah, everyone is getting close now. Not sure how much longer for us, since my cervix still had not changed when we went to our appointment this past Monday. We have another on Thursday so hoping it's changed by then. DH really does have a cute sense of humor. :) I hope you get to bring both Lili & Rose home soon hun. And congrat's on your 5yr anniversary!


Happy - Yes, he has a lot of great photo ideas. He will be taking newborn pics but I also want to get one professional session done with someone else too. I don't know? We'll see.


----------



## Em260

Happy - I'm glad the NST went well!

Want - love the pic! 

Whisper - we saw the heartbeat :cloud9: I'm going back on Tuesday for my 2nd u/s. I'm so glad Lili is going home soon and hope Rose will be right behind her. Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Happy; that's me finished work!! It feels so good to be done, now I'm just taking my time getting everything ready for the baby arriving. I'm so excited!

Everyone seems so close, can't wait to start hearing news of more arrivals to join Whisper and Wanna x


----------



## want2conceive

Em - thx Hun. Awesome feeling when you see and hear the heartbeat for the very first time right!


Sand - So glad your done working. Now you can focus on getting everything ready!


AFM - went with DH to eat breakfast at Perkins this morning. Was really uncomfortable walking when we left. Had to pause at the door before exiting and DH said, "don't break your water here" joking because there were people waiting. Then while DH was opening the car door and turning on the AC I had a BIIIIIIGGG BH contraction. So big I yelled. Everybody that was standing outside(waiting to go in since it's busy for fathers day) turned and looked over, lol. Was kind of a funny moment. I'm still ok though and my water still has not broken yet. Just wanted to share that funny story with you girls.


----------



## sandoval_star

Haha Want, there must have been some funny looks from the people waiting! I love Perkins, whenever I visit Florida I make sure I enjoy one of their breakfasts mmmm.. 

Do any of you ever hear a noise from your bump, like the noise of a bone cracking when the baby moves, or like the noise of water moving? I get it almost every day and when I looked it up online it seems quite common and people think it is baby's joints making noise when they stretch. Just wondering if anyone else had heard it since it happens to me so often!


----------



## want2conceive

sandoval_star said:


> Haha Want, there must have been some funny looks from the people waiting! I love Perkins, whenever I visit Florida I make sure I enjoy one of their breakfasts mmmm..
> 
> Do any of you ever hear a noise from your bump, like the noise of a bone cracking when the baby moves, or like the noise of water moving? I get it almost every day and when I looked it up online it seems quite common and people think it is baby's joints making noise when they stretch. Just wondering if anyone else had heard it since it happens to me so often!

Haven't heard that yet but have heard like bubbles. not sure if it's the same noise and mine just sounds like bubbles? lol. I also felt like he did have hicups yesterday too.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that is a really cute bump picture. :thumbup: 

@Whisper, Happy Anniversary!!:flower: I hope that your twins continue to do well and that your baby girl gets better with her feedings so they can come home sooner then later.:hugs::hugs:


https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g385/shonstain/Sue%20H%20Graphics/SPECIAL%20DAYS/HappyAnniversarySilk_snag_zps18c787a0.gif

@EM, I am so glad that you got to see the heartbeat!!:flower: It is truly an amazing site!! :thumbup: H&H 9 months to you!! 

@Sandoval, I had heard like a sloshing bubbling sound in my belly, like liquid moving around in there, when I was pregnant so I think I know what you are saying. I never heard the bone crunchy sound though. :haha:

AFM, the twins are doing good overall. I just hope that their health continues to improve and that they don't have any more major medical problems for the rest of their NICU visit. It is scary worrying about the things that can go wrong. I am hoping that the rest of their time in the NICU goes by fast. I haven't been on much because I have been so busy trying to keep up with pumping and traveling back and forth to the NICU to see the twins. This week I will be cleaning and preparing for my sister, her husband, 2 kids and my mom to come for a visit. They mainly want to see the twins in the NICU, and on Saturday we will be taking my niece and nephew to the zoo and to play mini golf. It should be a fun time. :thumbup:


----------



## sandoval_star

So glad to hear the twins are doing well Wanna; you must be exhausted though. The trip with your family sounds great, just what you need. 

I'm glad you all seem to get the noise too! I agree it sounded like water sloshing but when I looked it up apparently that's impossible for whatever reason and it's more likely to be baby's joints. I was thinking I must just be having a really creaky baby until I realised it's quite common, thanks girls :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Cute bump pic want ;) And I could only imagine what people where thinking yesterday when you screamed! Not much longer for you!!

Whisper - Glad things are going well with your girls!!! Hopefully soon enough they will both be home ;)

Sand - I haven't heard that noise before, not even with DS, sounds interesting ;) How are you feeling?

Wanna - Glad the twins are getting better ;) Hope you have a great time with your family visiting!

Happy - Are you counting down the days yet ;) 

I have been feeling better, just so tired. I took DS to the pool yesterday just for 2 hours so DH could have some quiet time to himself ;) It was fun, but getting in a bathing suit :wacko: I put a tank top over it, I felt like such a whale! But DS had fun so that is all that mattered.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that sounds funny. At this point your baby is controlling your body. I'm sure people gave you some funny looks. You're almost there 37 weeks! 

Sandoval yay for no more work. It feels good to be at home relaxing!

Wanna I'm so glad the twins are doing so well. Glad your family is coming to visit you. Hopefully the pumping is still going well.

AFM I am beyond miserable! My feet are swollen! It was a little but overnight they got worse! I remember someone having a rash and itching all over! The top of my belly has a rash and I just wanna scratch it!i hope these three weeks fly by! I'm so ready for the twins to be born and for my body to go back to normal!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle it sounds like you had a great time with DS. I'm sure you looked fine in a bathing suit! Besides I think pregnant women look great in bathing suits! I'm sorry you are tired!


----------



## Whisper82

Em - Yay for a heartbeat! That is so special that you got to hear it. Pretty early on too! :happydance:

Want - LOL. That is a great story. You should write this stuff down to share with your boy someday. You are full term now! Woot! 

Sandoval - Wow that is so funny. I never had any noises like that. Pretty fascinating though. Pregnancy is so weird sometimes! 

Wanna - So glad your twins are continuing to improve. It is impossible not to worry, but hopefully your LOs are getting the very best care. You probably already have a baby monitor, but one of our NICU nurses (who had her own baby at 27 weeks) said she uses the Angelcare Movement and sound baby monitor. Basically, your baby sleeps on a super sensitive pad thing and it can detect if the baby stops breathing. Our nurse said its fabulous and really put her mind at ease. Just thought I'd pass that on as breathing is something I'm going to worry about with my preemies when they come home. 

Michelle - Way to go getting out to the pool. I bet you are a cute pregnant lady and DS was probably so excited to go swimming. I went to the pool a couple of times when I was pregnant and it felt so good to be weightless for a while! 

Happy - So sorry about the swelling. I totally empathize. It is so terrible. Also, women who have c-sections tend to have a lot of swelling/edema after surgery. I was told it would take about 7 to 10 days after delivery for it to go away. But keep drinking water especially after delivery. The nurses assured me that drinking water actually signals your body to let go of all the water. You are almost there! Your legs will look normal again. Hang in there! :hugs:

AFM - Lili might be coming home TODAY! She has done so stellar with her eating that she basically skipped over stage three and went straight to stage four. We were so surprised that she went so quickly. I was estimating that she would be in the NICU at least one more week. So we are just waiting this morning for the staff to do rounds and give the approval for her to come home today. We are also hoping she passes her carseat test which she is doing this morning. If she doesn't pass the carseat test we might still get to take her home, we will just have to rent a "car bed" for her. FX everything goes well! Unfortunately, poor little Rose is still at a stand still with her eating. No idea when she will get to come home. :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

That is great news Whisper :) Here's to keeping everything crossed she comes home today ;)

Happy - Sorry about the swelling; have you called your OB to let them know?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the well wishes girls!! :flower: I posted some pictures of the twins in my journal in a spoiler and a brief update on the twins if anyone wants to take a peek, here is the link.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...were-born-28-weeks-nicu-171.html#post27954453

@Happy, I am so sorry that you are so uncomfortable right now and that you are having swelling. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better. :hugs: I agree with Michelle that you should talk to your OB about the swelling to make sure it isn't a sign of anything to worry about. :hugs: I am still pumping and bringing my milk into the NICU in my cooler whenever we go to visit the twins. Pumping is exhausting and challenging to say the least, but I am hanging in there and sticking with it for the time being. I get anywhere from 1 ounce on each boob, for a total of 2 ounces to a little over 4 ounces on average. I think the different factors that affect my supply are if I am hydrated enough and my diet, frequency of pumping etc. 

@Whisper, that is great news that your daughter may get to come home very soon!! How exciting!! :happydance: I hope that everything works out so she can. I will be keeping Rose in my thoughts and prayers that she improves so she can come home soon as well. :hugs::hugs: Thanks for the advice on the angel care monitor, I am going to look it up now and see about getting one. Breathing is definatly a concern since our twins will be preemies so I think investing in one of these monitors would be a good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - So glad that Elijah continues to do well. Hope he and Lyric continue to improve and can come home soon. Yay for family coming to visit and Zoo and mini golf trips. Only a matter of time before your making those trips with your little ones. Beautiful updated pics of Lyric & Elijah and so glad they are gaining weight. :hugs: :hugs:


Michelle - Yeah, thats why it was funny. Been having even worse cramps today too. My SIL texted me that she had Diarhea three times yesterday and I've heard that when that happens it's like the body getting ready for the birth and cleaning out all the old stuff. So my SIL should be really soon. Her due date was only 1wk before us so we aren't too far behind. Glad you had fun at the pool yesterday. I've heard swimming helps for when you go into labor.


Happy - Yeah we did, DH thought it was really funny. My right foot has been swollen for the past 6 weeks. And yes I had itching issues too. Use skin lotion after showers and it should help. Hang in there hun. Not too much longer for you either.


Whisper - Yay for Lili maybe coming home today. Keep us updated hun. Hope Rose will also be coming home soon.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm so glad Lili might get to go home today. Hopefully Rose will follow soon. 

Wanna I'm glad the twins are doing well. I love the pics! I hope the time goes by fast so you can take them home soon.

Michelle I dunno if I should call the Dr. I'll attach a pic and please tell me what you think. My body is so ready to have these babies!

I passed my NST today. I ordered my breast pump and I need to buy some stuff for the babies and I'm ready. It's a full moon this Sunday. I wonder if any if us will go into labor.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image-1_zps5f9b1bf3.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Oh my! I would call because you are just about 35 weeks and that swelling isn't normal; at least nothing that I have seen! Plus you are having twins, so it isn't going to hurt by calling and see what they say! Keep us posted ;)


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - My right foot is as swollen as yours hun. Asked my OB about it last week while there for an appointment and he said its normal. He said as long as its only the feet and not the legs too. He said if your legs are swollen or if you are having pain in your legs it could be a circulation issue and then it would need to be checked out because our blood also circulates to the baby. He did say if that happens that it is treateable so not to worry but it needs to be treated. If you are feeling any pain or your legs are swollen then yes call your OB.


----------



## want2conceive

DH took a really awesome photo of us yesterday! We are both in the photo. I'm pulling a red Radio Flyer wagon while hes pushing it and its filled with diapers. lol. I think it's one of my favorites he's taken.


----------



## FirstTry

Dear experienced pregnant women,

I just got some spotting, light red, mixed in with cm. I'm 8w2d and just had an awesome u/s this morning, showing my baby is measuring correctly and has a hb of 167. I've never gotten so much as discoloration on toilet paper while pregnant, even with my m/c, but when I just wiped, there was red mixed in. What do you think?


----------



## want2conceive

FirstTry said:


> Dear experienced pregnant women,
> 
> I just got some spotting, light red, mixed in with cm. I'm 8w2d and just had an awesome u/s this morning, showing my baby is measuring correctly and has a hb of 167. I've never gotten so much as discoloration on toilet paper while pregnant, even with my m/c, but when I just wiped, there was red mixed in. What do you think?

I've heard that light spotting is normal but you my still want to let your OB know just so he's in the loop on whats going on with you hun. And try not to worry so your not feeling stressed.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> Dear experienced pregnant women,
> 
> I just got some spotting, light red, mixed in with cm. I'm 8w2d and just had an awesome u/s this morning, showing my baby is measuring correctly and has a hb of 167. I've never gotten so much as discoloration on toilet paper while pregnant, even with my m/c, but when I just wiped, there was red mixed in. What do you think?

FirstTry, I had some spotting as well. It freaks you out when it happens! I agree with want, mentioned it to your OB. Try not to stress about it I know it's easier said then done!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> Happy - My right foot is as swollen as yours hun. Asked my OB about it last week while there for an appointment and he said its normal. He said as long as its only the feet and not the legs too. He said if your legs are swollen or if you are having pain in your legs it could be a circulation issue and then it would need to be checked out because our blood also circulates to the baby. He did say if that happens that it is treateable so not to worry but it needs to be treated. If you are feeling any pain or your legs are swollen then yes call your OB.

Thanks want! I had my NST and the nurse said to worry if one was bigger than the other. To make sure I called my OB. So far they both look the same. I have developed this nasty rash on the top of my belly. I can't stop scratching it! I think my body is giving up on me!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> Happy - Oh my! I would call because you are just about 35 weeks and that swelling isn't normal; at least nothing that I have seen! Plus you are having twins, so it isn't going to hurt by calling and see what they say! Keep us posted ;)

Thanks Michelle! I did talk to the nurse and she said its normal unless one foot is bigger than the other. So for now I have my feet up and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> DH took a really awesome photo of us yesterday! We are both in the photo. I'm pulling a red Radio Flyer wagon while hes pushing it and its filled with diapers. lol. I think it's one of my favorites he's taken.

Your DH has such great ideas! I got two newborn hats and some headbands for my newborn session! I'm looking for an old wooden box and I need a tutu!


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> Happy - My right foot is as swollen as yours hun. Asked my OB about it last week while there for an appointment and he said its normal. He said as long as its only the feet and not the legs too. He said if your legs are swollen or if you are having pain in your legs it could be a circulation issue and then it would need to be checked out because our blood also circulates to the baby. He did say if that happens that it is treateable so not to worry but it needs to be treated. If you are feeling any pain or your legs are swollen then yes call your OB.
> 
> Thanks want! I had my NST and the nurse said to worry if one was bigger than the other. To make sure I called my OB. So far they both look the same. I have developed this nasty rash on the top of my belly. I can't stop scratching it! I think my body is giving up on me!Click to expand...

Oh, poor you, Happy. That does not sound like fun. You're almost at the finish line, so hang in there :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

That is good to hear Happy! I never had swelling with DS or so far with this LO. At least it is better to be safe then sorry!!! Happy 35 weeks :)

Sorry about your spotting First; definitely let your OB know, but it seems very common with women who go through IVF due to all the meds.


----------



## holdontohope

Hey everyone!! Can't wait to see who the next baby is to enter the world :) 

I have some catching up to do on the thread! I hope everyone is doing well.

My entire body is starting to hurt/cramp and I just feel generally uncomfortable. I am sick of people telling me how my bump is small and I look great so there is no way I can be this uncomfortable.... Well I feel like shit most of the time (excuse my language) and just because I don't have a huge tummy doesn't mean I am not uncomfortable!! :growlmad: I have an appt at the end of this week and I am glad because the last few days I have developed a pressure/pain in my vagina (tmi sorry). It is very uncomfortable and takes my breath away! Anyone else experience this?? Besides the complaining, sorry... I am starting my little girls nursery and am so excited! I can't wait bring her home to it :)

I am going to take a bump picture tonight to show you girls! I realized I have never posted one. Anyone else want to share also :) I would love to see all those beautiful bumps!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. Even if you are not big it doesn't mean you can't be miserable! You are carrying a baby and the further along you get the more uncomfortable it is. I had like a sharp pain in my vagina last week and it took my breath. I've never felt that before. It happened like 3 times. I hope is nothing bad. Don't forget to share pictures of the nursery and your bump!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> That is good to hear Happy! I never had swelling with DS or so far with this LO. At least it is better to be safe then sorry!!! Happy 35 weeks :)
> 
> Sorry about your spotting First; definitely let your OB know, but it seems very common with women who go through IVF due to all the meds.

You are so lucky not to have any swelling! I have three more weeks to go! I hope I can make it!


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Hey everyone!! Can't wait to see who the next baby is to enter the world :)
> 
> I have some catching up to do on the thread! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> My entire body is starting to hurt/cramp and I just feel generally uncomfortable. I am sick of people telling me how my bump is small and I look great so there is no way I can be this uncomfortable.... Well I feel like shit most of the time (excuse my language) and just because I don't have a huge tummy doesn't mean I am not uncomfortable!! :growlmad: I have an appt at the end of this week and I am glad because the last few days I have developed a pressure/pain in my vagina (tmi sorry). It is very uncomfortable and takes my breath away! Anyone else experience this?? Besides the complaining, sorry... I am starting my little girls nursery and am so excited! I can't wait bring her home to it :)
> 
> I am going to take a bump picture tonight to show you girls! I realized I have never posted one. Anyone else want to share also :) I would love to see all those beautiful bumps!

Well, I'm only 8 weeks and I generally feel like crap. I wish I could take off the next 7 months of work. So, you're definitely entitled to feel how you feel! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Whisper - how exciting about Lili!! Hope everything turned out fine and she is already home :)

Happy - sorry to hear about the swelling :(. My SIL had that with her pregnancy too. 

Wanna - those pics are fantastic!! So glad the twins are doing so well!

Hold - aww I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable. I don't think it matters what size you are the discomfort is still going on inside :hugs: Would love to see your bump pic!

AFM - had my second ultrasound u/s yesterday and we still have a heartbeat :yipee: The heart rate was 120 and baby is measuring right on track at 6 weeks and 5 days. DH and I are on :cloud9:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

EM yay :happydance:!! I'm so glad your LO is measuring right on track.


----------



## michelle01

Hi hold! Sorry you are feeling so crappy, but you are pregnant and entitled to feel that way no matter how small/big your bump is! I just took a bump pic the other day, it is in my journal if you want to take a look. And I have had some pains like that below too; the doctor said it isn't anything to worry about unless it doesn't go away.

So excited for you Em ;)

Happy - 3 more weeks, you got this ;) And your babies will be here before you know it!

I had my OB appt yesterday, 23 pound weight gain so far, measuring right on track, she said he is head down, but really doesn't matter cause I will still be scheduled for a c-section. They will schedule me around 35 weeks and said it will be around 39 weeks, just not before.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Again, so sorry about the swelling! It is absolutely miserable in my experience. Delivery is so close and yet so far away when you feel so crappy. :hugs: 

First - I really hope your spotting stops so you don't have to worry. But I agree that spotting seems quite common with IVF pregnancies.:hugs:

Hold - I know how you feel....tons of people kept commenting on how small my bump was right up to the end. Doesn't mean you are not sick and uncomfortable. Every resource your body has is going to making a whole new person! That is not an easy thing to do! FYI I had a lot of sharp vaginal pains. Not sure what that was...:shrug: 

Em - Woot! So glad you had a great scan! Grow baby grow! :happydance:

Michelle - Sounds like LO is getting ready to move out! Hey I was wondering if you had any numbness around your incision from your first c-section? I have a little numbness around mine....pretty sure it's not going to go away. :dohh:

AFM - Lili is home! She came home Monday and DH and I have just been busy taking care of her since then. Things are going pretty well so far and we are just so happy to have her with us. :cloud9: my biggest worry is that she has not had a BM since we brought her home. The hospital told us not to worry about it until three days. FX we get a full diaper today! If not, I will talk about it at our pediatrician appointment tomorrow. Also, have any of you heard about postpartum dizzyness? I had a really bad dizzy spell yesterday (as in: slump against the wall and slide to the ground so I don't fall like a ton of bricks) and have continued to feel dizzy off and on since then. It has been so bad that I have not carried Lili around since then because I am scared of falling with her. DH is off of work through today and will go back to work tomorrow. My family is all out of town on vacation, so I'm not really sure how how I will manage tomorrow alone. :shrug: Hopefully it goes away.


----------



## michelle01

Hi Whisper! Hopefully LO stays put for another 7 weeks :) As for numbness, oh yes! I remember that and I believe it is due to the area healing. WOOHOO for Lili being home!!! I am sure you are both thrilled. How is Rose doing? The dizziness sounds scary; make sure you are staying hydrated! It is easy to forget to take care of yourself when you are busy with your baby. And hopefully Lili isn't constipated and has a bowel movement for you today.


----------



## sandoval_star

Whisper, that's amazing that Lili is home! You must be so excited. Take it easy for the next week and definitely speak to a doctor about the dizzy spells, sounds scary. 

Em, great news about your scan! 

Hold, I'm sick of people telling me that my bump is small for how far along I am. Due to having IVF, the NHS offer 2 extra growth scans at 30 weeks and 35 weeks and at both of them I was told my baby is measuring perfect and is on track to being an 'average size' at birth. I was starting to get worried though because of what people were saying. Also, I've been really uncomfortable because my baby likes to sit so high up against my ribcage! So the size of your bump definitely doesn't correlate with how uncomfortable you feel! Hope you start to feel a bit better soon though x


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone! We are on :cloud9: over here. Still can't believe this is really happening :)

Whisper - yayyyy I'm so happy Lili is home! :happydance: I hope she has had a BM by now. And sending lots of prayers that Rose comes home soon too. I think you should call your doctor about the dizzy spell. It sounds like you are having a vasovagal episode which is basically you're about to faint. If you feel that again you can lie down and bend your knees or raise your legs to help the blood get back up to your brain faster. 

Sandoval - sorry people were giving you hard time about your bump size too. Wow, I just can't imagine ever commenting on someone's size, pregnant or not, but especially pregnant.


----------



## Whisper82

Em260 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are on :cloud9: over here. Still can't believe this is really happening :)
> 
> Whisper - yayyyy I'm so happy Lili is home! :happydance: I hope she has had a BM by now. And sending lots of prayers that Rose comes home soon too. I think you should call your doctor about the dizzy spell. It sounds like you are having a vasovagal episode which is basically you're about to faint. If you feel that again you can lie down and bend your knees or raise your legs to help the blood get back up to your brain faster.
> 
> Sandoval - sorry people were giving you hard time about your bump size too. Wow, I just can't imagine ever commenting on someone's size, pregnant or not, but especially pregnant.

Yup that sounds right - after it happened I shouted for DH and told him I almost passed out. Thanks for the tip about elevating the legs. I am for sure going to try that if it gets bad like that again! I did call my doc and they had me come in for a blood test to check my iron yesterday. I will hopefully hear the results today. The nurse said my iron was on the low side the last time they checked it in April. :shrug:


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girls!! I am glad I am not the only one who gets crap about bump being too small :winkwink: 

Michelle- I am glad your appt went well!! Are you nervous about the c-section? and cute bump pic!

sand- my baby sits up very high too, so I know how you feel! She gets something stuck in my ribs all the time. Ouch! Are you finding yourself eating smaller meals because of her being up so high?

Em- beautiful ultrasound! glad everything is going so well for you! The amazing :cloud9: feeling continues through out the pregnancy! 

First- thanks! are you feeling better? 

Whisper- congrats on bringing one of your baby girls home!! :happydance: and I hope the dizziness gets better for you!! 

Happy- is there anything the drs can do for the swelling? That looks painful!! 

Wanna- I hope you and the twins are doing well :hugs: I haven't checked your journal for an update, but I will head over there! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! 

AFM: I just got back from the Drs. It was a good visit overall and I am still not dilating at all :happydance: I have lost some of my mucus plug but FFN was negative. Any time I have more then 5 contractions in an hour, he wants me to go straight to the hospital. He doesn't care how many times I end up in there, better safe then sorry. I am glad he feels that way because between the endometriosis, still swollen ovaries and contractions.. I can't tell what anything is anymore :shrug: 

He said the pain in my vagina is baby's head engaging and pushing on nerves, totally normal but my nerves are extra sensitive. I go for an ultrasound in a week to check cervical length, growth of baby (she appears on the smaller side but not worried) and ovaries. I have no idea how much weight I have gained because a couple weeks ago I chose not to know the rest of the pregnancy :thumbup: and that has been working out great for me!! I eat healthy, that's all that matters.


----------



## Em260

Whisper - good, I'm so glad you're getting everything checked out. My DH taught me that trick because I'm a fainter. 

Hold - so good to hear everything is going well with you and your LO :hugs: I hope she stays put for another 11 weeks!!


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - I think the next baby into the world is going to be my SIL's! Was talking with her on the phone earlier today and she told me she thought her mucus plug had come out. So now dh and I are anxiously waiting for the phone call. Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable hun, we are all feeling that way at this point. I have been sleeping on a sofa chair sitting up(only position I am able to be in any comfort to sleep) for the last few weeks. It really sucks. Oh, and I'm still waiting to see your bump pic hun! Great OB appointment. Your LO will be here before you know it.


Happy - Both my feet were actually swollen today. I think because I'm trying to walk more to try and induce labor. 


Em - Glad Everything is on track with your LO! 


Michelle - Great news hun. Did they say if you will be able to pick the actual date you will deliver in that 39th week?


Whisper - Awesome that Lili is home! :happydance: So how does it feel with a baby in the house, have you gotten any sleep? And do you know yet when her sister coming home? Sorry about the dizzy spells and I hope they go away. Are you eating enough to keep from getting dehydrated?


Wanna - How are Elijah & Lyric doing hun? Any news on when they can go home?


Sand - Don't worry about what people say. I had the same issue but the other way because I'm so big. I've been asked for the last month if I'm still pregnant. and for the past 3months if I'm sure it's only one. people sometimes just don't know what to say so they end up saying stupid things. Don't get worked up about it though.


----------



## want2conceive

AFM -

Spoiler
Had an ultrasound today and um..... yeah, Nicholas is measuring 8lbs 9ounces. Not sure how he's going to fit through that little hole. Still not dialated at all either. I know my family has a history of big babies but from our last appointment I was expecting something in the 7lb range this week, not almost 9lbs. lol

OB said everything is still ok and that we can only induce labor @39wks. So we have another appointment on Wednesday and if nothing has changed by then that we would schedule to induce labor @39wks which is 9days away. Will depend on what the hospital has available that week.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - I'm glad you have a doctor who is being cautious and taking good care of you. That is so important when you've had some difficult issues with your pregnancy. So happy your LO is still hanging in there. And I agree that sometimes it's nice to just not know about things like weight gain. Whatever helps you to not stress during this last trimester! 

Want - It is so totally awesome to have a baby in the house. Hard work, but fun work! On Tuesday night, she slept for four hours, which was awesome. Last night she hardly slept at all (less awesome lol). We still don't know when Rose is coming home. She is at a total standstill with feeding. I'm just hoping that one of these days the lightbulb will go on for her and she will start eating like a champ. Isn't it crazy how different every pregnancy and every baby is? Your boy is the size of both my girls combined! Don't worry your body will stretch as needed to let him out. My sister had a baby that was over 10 pounds at birth!


----------



## FirstTry

Michelle: why are they doing a scheduled c-section? I don't know anything about this stuff, but I'm really hoping for a vaginal birth, so I'd like to understand when a c-section is preferred. Thanks!


----------



## michelle01

want - Oh my! I have had friend have babies around 10 pounds and no problems ;) You are soooo close now!!!

hold - Glad your appt went well!!

Whisper - I am sure you will have good nights/bad nights :) But so happy that you have Lili home with you and hopefully Rosie will be able to come home soon too ;)

First - I had myomectomy surgery in 2005 and then a c-section with my son in 2009 (he was breech) and also the fact that I had the surgery in 2005 they said that I could rupture if I delivered naturally. But with Tyler being breech it didn't matter, I needed the c-section. So this time they will do a repeat c-section; even though this LO is head down.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I'm glad your appt went well! 23 lbs is really good. Happy 32 weeks!!

Whisper I'm so glad Lili is home! I hope you are feeling better after your dizziness. I hope Rose comes home soon. I'm sure you and DH are on :cloud9:!

Hold I'm glad your FFN was negative! Well I'm glad the pain was nothing to worry about. Happy 30 weeks! Good luck next week. Don't forget about your bump pic!

Hold that is a good size baby. Hopefully he will turn soon. Did they give you a c-section date? My cousin was given a date since the baby is still breech and she's 34 weeks. I can't believe you are almost 38 weeks!

EM I didn't know you are expecting a girl! Congrats!

First I hope all is well.

Wanna I posted on your journal. I still have the twins in my prayers!

Sandoval I hope all is well. 

AFM, this weeks NST's are all good. The babies are still breech. They have been moving a lot today. DH thinks they are going to break my water by 36 weeks I think they will stay there until 38.


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - Your right it is funny how we all have a different path but the result is the same. A baby(or babies) to love for the rest of our lives.


Happy - I asume that second hold comment is for me lol. No date set yet and we want to try to deliver it instead of c-sec. I just hope I can fit him so that I don't need to have a c-sec. We'll find out hopefully on Wednesday(my next appointment). And in your case don't forget it's a full moon on Sunday.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> Whisper - Your right it is funny how we all have a different path but the result is the same. A baby(or babies) to love for the rest of our lives.
> 
> 
> Happy - I asume that second hold comment is for me lol. No date set yet and we want to try to deliver it instead of c-sec. I just hope I can fit him so that I don't need to have a c-sec. We'll find out hopefully on Wednesday(my next appointment). And in your case don't forget it's a full moon on Sunday.

Sorry! Yes it was for you. I was thinking about the full moon today :winkwink: the only thing missing is my bag.


----------



## Em260

Want - you are getting so close!! I have friends who have had 9 and 10 pounders and no problems delivering. It's amazing what our bodies can do!!

Whisper - so happy Lili is home and you're managing well! I'm sure it won't be long and that light will go on for Rose and she'll be feeding like a champ. 

Happy - great update! You're getting so close too :). Thank you, we're very excited to be having a baby girl. It makes shopping so much fun!


----------



## JDH1982

As promised guys, my update from my 20 week scan. All was perfect, everything measuring spot on and baby looks great :happydance:

Pics attached. We stayed team yellow too :thumbup:

Very glad to see that everything for all of you is still going well. Always stalking for news :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-14 17.51.52 (2).jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









2013-06-14 17.52.53.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sandoval_star

JDH - great scan pics! And yay for someone else being team yellow!! 

Whisper, glad everything is going well at home with Lili, I hope Rosie makes great progress this week and can join her sister :hugs:

DH and I have been doing a crazy cleaning session this weekend! Pulling everything out and cleaning behind and getting rid of any extra junk we have. It feels great and bless dh, he has been doing the biggest share to spare me!


----------



## FirstTry

Crap, brown spotting tonight! I had a mild freak out and had DH drop me off at home. I sent him back to the party we were out. PLEASE let this be nothing and let us have a healthy baby in 7 months.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First hopefully is nothing to worry about. I had it too in the beginning and never again. Try not to worry, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

JDH happy 21 weeks! Go team yellow! I love the pics!

Sandoval it sounds like your nesting! DH is the one that has the house spotless! I have no energy for anything.


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - Yay! Those are such great pictures of your baby! I am beyond excited for you. You are halfway done: let the countdown to baby begin! Thanks for keeping us updated!

Sandoval - doesn't it feel good to declutter? We did a lot of that at our house before babies too. 

First - So sorry about the bleeding. :hugs: I would be freaked out too, but try to keep in mind that bleeding is not uncommon, especially in IVF pregnancies. Can you request some extra scans along the way to reassure you and check on baby? 

AFM - Just doing some multi tasking. Holding baby at an incline (helps manage her reflux after eating), pumping, and writing this post all at the same time. :haha: Dizzyness is improving...bloodwork did not show any concerns. :shrug: went up to see Rose yesterday and she showed some improvement in taking her bottle. FX she is turning he corner on feeding.


----------



## want2conceive

Em - yeah, can't wait though. Every day feels like an eternity right now.

JDH - Awesome pics and congrat's on team yellow. Happy 21wks!

Sand - Glad you had some energy to clean up as you won't have much energy later on. 

First - Try not to worry hun. Spotting is common. Just try to stay stress free. Got you in my prayers hun!

Whisper - Wow, what a multitasker you are, lol. Glad you dizzy spells are improving and hope Rose can come home soon hun.

AFM - Wednesday's OB appointment can't come soon enough!


----------



## FirstTry

Quick update: no further spotting since last night. And I'm done feeaking out, well, this time ;)

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## wannabeprego

Sorry that I have been MIA for a couple of days guys. I will try to catch up with everyone on the thread once things calm down some for me.

I had family down for the weekend so I had a busy weekend and Elijah has been sick, he recently has gotten sicker so I am having a hard time handling everything. He has been having problems digesting his breast milk and lastnight he had a blood transfusion. Today he got put on antibiotics because he has an infection of some kind and he is on a full ventilator for breathing. I am really scared and praying he bounces back and that the antibiotics help him to feel better. I put the full details in my journal about what is going on with him, here is a link to it... Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. I can honestly say that having a sick child is one of the worst pains that I have ever felt, my heart aches for Elijah. :cry:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-176.html


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry to hear that Wanna, but stay positive. Elijah has had some tough times since he was born and he has bounced back every time. I'm sure he will manage to pull through and make a speedy recovery. As always I'll keep both you and him in my thoughts. You've been through so much already, I hope things get easier soon xx


----------



## holdontohope

:hug: Wanna :hug: 

I will be praying for Elijah :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

How is everyone doing?? I am on my phone and it wont let me go back pages! Annoying!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I'm sorry about Elijah. I hope he has a speedy recovery. I can only imagine how much you are hurting, I will continue to pray for both if them and you to stay strong. 

Want two more days! I hope your appt goes well. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, my NST's are going well. I woke up with cramps this morning and I can't no longer sleep at night. I have my last u/s tomorrow and have two more weeks until c-sec. I dunno how I'm going to make it thru!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - I'm sorry you and Elijah have already been through so much. I have been praying for you guys since Lyric & Elijah were born. Will keep you and him in our thoughts and continue to pray for a speedy recovery. :hugs: 


Happy - thx. You'll make it through just fine Hun. If I can make it this far you can too.



AFM - I have 1day and a half until my appointment and I am hoping we find out for sure when Nicholas will arrive. Also, my SIL had her daughter this morning. Sophia 6lbs 15ounces. She is beautiful and I can't wait to meet her. SIL said the hospital was packed because of the full moon on Sunday. Lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want congratulations to your SIL! I'm going to assume you are next!


----------



## Whisper82

I agree! Want is next in line! Good luck with your appointment Want! And grats to your SIL.

Happy - You are right there too! I'm not sure if I should be hoping for you to hold out till your scheduled c-section or if I should be hoping for you to get a break from all this discomfort a little early. :winkwink: FX everything goes the best possible way! 

Hold - You're still hanging in there. Way to go! 

Sandoval - Hope you're feeling ok. :) 

Wanna - heading over to check your journal after this. 

AFM - Rose is finally making real headway! She has been taking all of her feedings by mouth and DH is taking her carseat in so she can do the carseat test today. FX she is home by the end of the week! I am so relieved she is doing better. I wasn't able to see her for a couple of days because of having to take care of Lili and then when I did see her, she had grown so much! I want her to come home so I don't have to keep missing her milestones.


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - I am so sorry and thinking about you :hugs: I hope things start looking up for Elijah.

want - Congrats on your SIL and you are right behind her ;)

Happy - I am thinking your twinnies may be coming before your scheduled section! Happy 36 weeks ;)

Whisper - Great news on Rose and hoping she gets home soon :) I am sure once she is home, it will be great having both girls with you!!

Sandoval - How are you doing?

Hold - How is your little girl; have things been good?

First - Glad things are better for you :)

I have been feeling under the weather :( I have been sick since Sunday, but I know I have been pushing it and overdoing it. We had carpet installed Saturday and spent ALL day/night working on the bedrooms and still have a ton to do. DS's batman party is Saturday, so still working on that as well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm so glad Rose might get to come home this week! :happydance: I'm so glad she has been doing well.

Michelle I'm sorry you are feeling under the weather! It sounds like you are extremely busy. I hope everything goes well Saturday. When is your next appt? Do you have a c-sec date yet?

I don't know if I'll make it to my c-sec date. DH thinks I'm not. His first set of twins were born at 36 weeks. I feel ok today but BH get bad at night and early in the morning. I have an OB appt on Thursday lets see how that goes! Here is my bump pic.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zps4bba28c4.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Happy - CUTE bump ;) I definitely don't think you will make it to your scheduled date either :) I will get my scheduled c-section date at my July 15 appt, I believe. My next appt is Monday and then on July 15 I will have my NST done.

I am super busy; so busy that I just wish I could hit a fast forward button to get through the next 2 weeks!! I am hoping by Saturday most things will be done and the rest of it I can take my time working on. I am just so physically tired, but have to figure a way to push through. Good luck at your appt Thursday :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I dunno how you do it. Lately I've had no energy for anything. Hopefully the next two weeks will fly by.

So my boy's weight is 6 lb 1 oz and girl is 6 lb 5 oz. I know they are only estimates but hopefully their real weights are close to that. They are completely out of room in there. So I better make sure everything is set for their arrival.


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - I really really really hope you are right. I can't wait to hold Nicholas in my arms. Good luck on your appointment on Thursday and I love your bump pic. Let's see who will cross the finish line first, you or me. lol


Whisper - Glad Rose has been doing better and hope she can come home really soon.


Michelle - Sorry you have been feeling ill lately and I hope you feel better soon. But yay for new carpet.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck today want!!


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - Thx! And good luck tomorrow too.


Just met with my OB. We are now hooked up to a HB monitor for 30min to make sure everything is ok. Nothing has changed with my cervix but he called the hospital and they said they could still induce after 39wks even with cervix not having changed. So we'll find out tomorrow what day they have available so we can start inducing. We are looking at Sunday night.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay want! You'll be holding Nicholas soon. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - yay so happy to hear Rose is making so much progress!! Hopefully she will be home in no time :)

Happy - love the bump pic!!

Michelle - read in the other thread that you're feeling better :thumbup: You are so active it's inspiring!! I know I'll be so lazy because I'm already feeling that way :haha: 

Want - how exciting!! Only a few more days and Nicholas will be in your arms :)

AFM - had my first OB appt yesterday. Everything looks great with my little girl she's measuring right on target and her heart rate was 161 :). I'm seeing a high risk OB due to my blood clotting disorder and she kind of freaked me out because she gave me all of the worst case scenarios that can happen. My next appt isn't for 4 weeks. No idea how I'll manage to wait that long. I got so spoiled having an ultrasound every week for the last 3 weeks!!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - adorable bump. That top looks so cute on you. Those are some good size twins you have in there! That is fabulous they have stayed put to grow as much as possible. 

Michelle - Hope you are making it through all of stuff you have to do and still maintaining sanity! 

Want - WOW! Sunday! That would be wonderful! Just a few more days till you meet baby! :happydance:

Em - YAY for another good scan. That is incredibly exciting. I'm assuming you will get to do scans more often than a standard pregnancy since you are high risk? I did because of twins and it was wonderful. Sorry the doc freaked you out. :hugs: I hope you will be able to keep focusing on the good news and not get distracted by all of the possible scary stuff. 

AFM - Rose came home today! We are on :cloud9:. It is so great to have her here and as an extra bonus, we don't have to go up to the hospital constantly anymore to see her. But let me just say....having twins home is going to be a huge challenge. It's 5 am here and neither DH nor I got more than about 3 hours of sleep last night. :wacko: Lily did a pretty good job of sleeping, but Rose is waking up every hour wanting to eat! FX she will adjust to being at home quickly and we will be able to get the twins on some kind of similar schedule.


----------



## michelle01

want - YAY!! Nicholas will be here soon ;) And sounds like maybe Monday; that is my DS's bday ;)

Whisper - WOOT WOOT; so happy Rose is home now :) And from another thread I am on where there are a lot of twins, sleep unfortunately seems to be a hard thing to come by. I am sure you will adjust and with the help from DH, hopefully you both can work out a routine so you both manage to get some rest ;)

Em - YAY for a great appt! Don't let them freak you out about the clotting disorder; I have it and never had an issue because of it ;) 

I have to say I am feeling better, but man, I am TIRED today! Got home after working all day yesterday, ran to two stores, then got home at 7:45 and cleaned until 9:20 when I finally went to bed. And we still have SO much to get done between now and Saturday for the party :wacko: I also think even after Saturday, there is still more to come; getting the LO's clothes washed, put away and moving Tyler's clothes from the LO's room to his new room. But at least after this weekend I don't have to feel so stressed about getting it done.


----------



## want2conceive

Thx ladies. If he comes on Monday then him and my neice who was born Monday will be exactly 1wk apart. Can't wait to hold him in my arms. Been waiting for almost 9yrs. Hoping these last couple days go by fast!

Whisper - yay for Rose coming home and hope you can get them both on the same schedule.

Happy - how did your appointment go?

Michelle - Glad you're feeling better. Get organized because you're not to far behind me.

Wanna - have you and Elijah in my prayers. Hope he improves soon Hun.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Whisper, Congratulations on being able to take both of your girls home!! That is such awesome news and I am so happy for you!!:happydance::happydance: 

@Want, Good luck for Sunday night!! I hope your L&D is quick and easy and that your baby is born happy and healthy!! :hugs::flower:

@Happy, beautiful bump pic!!:winkwink::flower: You look great and I can tell your twins will be arriving any day!! 

@Michelle, I am glad to hear that you are feeling better!! :thumbup:

@Em, that is great that your appointment went so well! :thumbup: I am sorry that your DR scared you, I think that she wanted to prepare you in case there are any problems, but I am sure that everything will be just fine.:hugs: It is good that you know about the medical challenges that you are facing so you are prepared and they will be monitored just in case. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM, Elijah has improved a great deal today and I did a detailed update in my journal so be sure to check it out!! DH & I are feeling very happy today because he is fighting off the infection and he is improving. Thanks so much for all of the thoughts and prayers girls!! I really appreciate it!! :hugs::flower:

Here is a link to my journal....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-179.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm so glad Rose is home! I'm sure you and DH are on :cloud9:!

EM I'm glad your appt went well. You can get so spoil every time you get an u/s maybe with the specialist you will get more u/s.

Michelle I'm glad you are feeling better. You have so much energy!

Want I hope these days go by fast!!

Wanna I'm so happy Elijah is doing better. They are both still in my prayers. 

Well today for a moment I thought my twins were coming! The dr said my BP was high and their was protein in my urine. So he sent me to the hospital to get blood work done. He was afraid I was getting pre-eclampsia. All the results were fine but now I have to check my BP twice a day. I'm doing a 24 hr urine test. I was excited but at the same time I was nervous. Now I better make sure I have everything ready just in case. We are all so close at holding our babies.


----------



## Em260

Whisper - yay for Rose being home!! :happydance: Hopefully you can get them both on the same schedule and get a little more rest. 

Michelle - I forgot that you have a clotting disorder and were on Lovenox. It's great to know you didn't have any complications from it. Glad you're getting everything in order so you can relax soon. 

Happy - oh wow I bet that made for an exciting day. Hopefully your urine test comes back ok :hugs: 

Wanna - so good to hear that Elijah is doing better :hugs: I'm off to read your update.


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - FX your stress level winds down after this weekend. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. GL with the batman party. I want to come! 

Want - Are you for sure getting induced on Sunday? Only like two days to go! 

Wanna - So very glad Elijah is doing better. Poor little guy has had a tough go of it so far. He must have a strong little spirit. Still praying for all of you. :hugs:

Happy - Oh boy! Any time now. I'm glad your doc is monitoring you for preeclampsia...that's why I had to deliver early. Luckily you are far enough that even if you got diagnosed with preeclampsia you are probably fine to deliver any time now. How exciting! Did you get that hospital bag packed? 

Em - how are you feeling? What pregnancy symptoms are you having? 

AFM - DH and I took Rose to her first pediatrician appointment yesterday and the doctor said she is looking great. We will take her back in a week for a weight check. I also asked the doctor some questions about the girls' immune functioning as I have been told that their immune systems are compromised due to being premature. The doctor's recommendation is that we not take the girls to any public places with lots of people for a while i.e. church. She also said we should have everyone who touches the babies wash or sanitize their hands first. So we started spreading the word to our families yesterday that we will be asking everyone to sanitize. When I told my mom, I think I detected a bit of a "harrumph" in her tone. It could be that I am just super sensitive due to extreme sleep deprivation, but now I am worried that my family will be offended if we ask them to sanitize. :shrug: Would you guys feel offended if someone asked you to sanitize before touching their baby?


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - Glad the appt went well with Rose. If your family or anyone gets offended because you ask them to sanatize to make sure your babies are OK, then that is their problem! Honestly I think there is nothing wrong with asking that. You have to do what is in the best interest of your girls ;)

Happy - Glad everything came back OK with your tests; but it won't be long now ;) hang in there!!

wanna - So glad Elijah is doing better!!! You surely have a little champ/fighter on your hands ;) And so happy that Lyric is getting stronger everyday!

Oh I just want to fast foward to Sunday right now! DH and I worked until about 10pm last night with my BIL and SIL and still, SOOOOO much to get done! I spent about 30 minutes pulling weeds and wanted to pass out; it was 92 and 100% humidity yesterday! DH and BIL worked in the yard most of the night, mulch is being delivered today and driveway being seal coated. Myself and SIL worked on DS's batman room, putting up the decals and I removed the stickers from his lightning mcqueen bed so DH can spray paint it black tonight and we can put batman decals on it :) Just lots to do for tomorrow! I will take some pictures tomorrow and post them!!! I am excited for DS to have a nice party tomorrow; his last one as an only child :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I don't think it's wrong to ask people to wash and sanitize their hands before touching the girls. And if they have a problem then that's on them. They need to put themselves in your shoes. DH and I are going to ask our family for the same thing. In fact we have been making comments to prepare them. No bag yet. I'm doing it tonight.

Michelle you are the energizer bunny! You keep going and going! I'm sure the party will be a success. I can't wait to see the pics.

Want you are so close now. I can't wait to hear your update.

It's getting harder to sleep at night. I wake up around 1 am and stay up for about 2 hours. I drink milk the twins seem to like that. Today I noticed I'm starting to loose my plug. DH talks to the twins everyday tells them to rip my water and come out! At this point I am so ready to have these babies.


----------



## holdontohope

With how I have been feeling today... I am worried I need to head to L&D :( 

Tomorrow is my baby shower and my mom worked so hard to put it all together. I am excited for it but nervous at the same time for fear I will be in too much pain.

I am having pretty intense pelvic pressure/sharp pains. I don't know what to do.. I always have contractions, so those are not reliable as to what's going on and I have also lost some mucus plug. Had some spotting. I have been feeling extremely overwhelmed/anxious these past few days and keep crying at the littest things :cry:

I don't know what to do!!!!!!!


----------



## Whisper82

holdontohope said:


> With how I have been feeling today... I am worried I need to head to L&D :(
> 
> Tomorrow is my baby shower and my mom worked so hard to put it all together. I am excited for it but nervous at the same time for fear I will be in too much pain.
> 
> I am having pretty intense pelvic pressure/sharp pains. I don't know what to do.. I always have contractions, so those are not reliable as to what's going on and I have also lost some mucus plug. Had some spotting. I have been feeling extremely overwhelmed/anxious these past few days and keep crying at the littest things :cry:
> 
> I don't know what to do!!!!!!!


Sounds like you need to go in girl! Both of my showers had to be moved because I delivered early and it was a bummer at the time. However, both were rescheduled and it all turned out fine. I think I had an even more marvelous time because I didn't have to be big and uncomfortable the whole time. So don't worry about your shower. Just get yourself into L&D to make sure you and baby are ok. The anxious feelings you are having could be an indicator that you need to get things checked out. It is better to go in for a hundred false alarms than to not go in and have something bad happen. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - We might be crossing the finish line together girl!

Whisper - Yes, we go tomorrow late night to hospital. Hopefully he comes soon after we start inducing. And, no there is no problem with asking people to sanitize before touching your baby. It's your baby. I plan on doing that as well. Even my SIL said not to let too many people touch our baby either.

Wanna - so glad Elijah has improved and I hope he gets to go home soon. Keeping him in our prayers Hun. :hugs:

Hold - Yes, do go check that out. Better to be safe.


----------



## Em260

Hold - I hope everything is ok. :hugs: Did you end up going in? 

Whisper - You shouldn't feel bad about asking everyone to sanitize. As the others said, if they have an issue with it then that's their problem. I don't think I've ever held a newborn without being asked to wash hands and sanitize first. 

Want - sending lots of good wishes your way for tonight and tomorrow!! How exciting!! :happydance: 

Michelle - hope DS had a great party! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want good luck today! Keep us updated!


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Thinking of you today. Best wishes for your delivery! Don't stay away too long!


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks girls! I will keep you ladies posted. Getting kindof nervous now. Less then 3hrs before we leave for the hospital. Wish me luck and keep us in your thoughts tonight.


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck Want, so excited for you x


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today want :)


----------



## want2conceive

Update on me:

So my contractions started before we went to the hospital, when we got here they couldn't induce because they were too close together. They gave me something to slow them down and while we were waiting someone came in that was 5cm dialated so they gave her my room in delivery n labor. Now I'm just here waiting for a room to open up in D&L so they can start inducing me. Sometime later today or into the night.


----------



## Whisper82

want2conceive said:


> Update on me:
> 
> So my contractions started before we went to the hospital, when we got here they couldn't induce because they were too close together. They gave me something to slow them down and while we were waiting someone came in that was 5cm dialated so they gave her my room in delivery n labor. Now I'm just here waiting for a room to open up in D&L so they can start inducing me. Sometime later today or into the night.

The suspense is killing me! FX things start moving along for you and you don't have to do too much more waiting. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Want - hope they found space for you. Wishing you tons of luck and can't wait for your update!!


----------



## want2conceive

We waited 9yrs, what's one more day I guess. Thanks ladies. Getting more and more anxious to hold Nicholas by the hour. I will keep you girls posted.


----------



## michelle01

Want - Hope things are progressing or you are now holding Nicholas in your arms ;) It is great you started going into labor on your own too!!! So excited to hear your update!


----------



## want2conceive

update:

Got a room in Labor&Delivery last night. Been very very uncomfortable. Been taking Pitocin since 10:30am and just had a walking epidural put in for the pain. Last time I was checked early this morning my cervix was 2cm dialated. Now more waiting. Hopefully I'm at 4cm by later today or tonight.

Was able to hear a couple of babies being born. One last night and one this morning. Was really sureal.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, I am so glad that there has been progress with your L&D, I have a feeling that by your next update your son will be here!! Good luck with L&D, I hope that you have a quick, smooth and easy delivery!! :winkwink: I hope that Nicholas is born happy and healthy!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I hope that everything turned out okay and that you were able to keep your baby cooking. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hug:Please update us when you get the chance to let us know how everything turned out. 

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i472/Casonne_Fay/hugs_baby.gif


----------



## Em260

Want - so glad things are moving now!! How cool that you were able to hear those other babies being born!


----------



## Whisper82

So today was my post-natal appointment. DH stayed at home with the twins while I went in to the doctor. I've been given the go-ahead to return to all of my normal activities. :happydance: I'm hoping to eventually work in some exercise, though that might be unlikely for a while as the twins don't sleep very reliably. I had some surprisingly pleasant feelings and memories as I went to see my doctor, who's office is in the hospital where I delivered and where the twins stayed in the NICU. I really enjoyed being pregnant and these little girls have been so much fun! They are my joy! I may find myself going through this whole crazy process again someday. :blush: Something to consider in the distant future.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well ladies, I'm sorry for being MIA! I deliver my twins on Monday July 1st via c-section! I am a mom! Over the moon. Baby A had a small hole in his heart so he endede up in NICU for about 1 hour and everything was fine. I'll update every one later today!


----------



## Whisper82

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well ladies, I'm sorry for being MIA! I deliver my twins on Monday July 1st via c-section! I am a mom! Over the moon. Baby A had a small hole in his heart so he endede up in NICU for about 1 hour and everything was fine. I'll update every one later today!

WOW!!! I am so excited! I can't wait to hear your birth story. Congrats! So very glad Baby A is alright. Wishing you a speedy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Congrats Happy! I told you we would cross the finish line around the same time.


----------



## want2conceive

I went into labor just on July 2nd and started to push @10pm and baby Nicholas after a 9yr wait was finally here. He was born on July 3rd @12:34am and weighs 8lbs and 11ounces. Those 2hrs & 34min of pushing were not easy and I think if I had to give one more push I would have passed out. Was wonderful to finally hold my baby. He is very very cute and has a full head of hair already lol. I will share pics with you ladies when I get a chance.


----------



## holdontohope

CONGRATS Want on your baby boy!! :) :baby: 

CONGRATS Happy on your twins!! :) :baby: :baby:

Wanna I am heading to your journal to check on Elijah :hugs: 

Whisper I don't know if I got a chance to say this yet, but congrats for bring both babies home!! :happydance: 

Michelle how are the BHs been? 

AFM: I went to the Drs and had an ultrasound yesterday. I was able to be at my shower and it was beautiful :) I got everything I needed for my baby girl and now back to nesting mode! My u/s went good. Baby is measuring perfectly, heart/brain look good, she has hair already!! Lol but she only weighs 3lbs and that's on the small side. Drs aren't worried, just think she is going to be 5-6lbs at birth. My cervix is still long and closed. But the huge amount of pressure I have been feeling is due to the fact that she is so so low already. She is in delivery position, even face down (couldn't even get a picture of her face). So with everything... Drs think I have about 5 more weeks left and then my cervix will give because of how low she is plus the contractions. I'm getting nervous!!!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - so glad everything went great with your appointment. Awesome that you had a great shower too.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats want and happy!!!

I am in the hospital; think my bag broke one test came back neg and one pos for it breaking. They did a steroid shot and waiting for scan results to see whats gonna happen. Contractions are getting more regular. Lo is 4.9 pounds. I will update as I can.


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Yay!!! That is incredible! I am sure that was the longest 2 1/2 hours of your life. So happy your boy made it here safely! 

Hold - I'm glad everything is ok. Was getting a little worried about you after your last scare with contractions. It's so nice that you got to have your shower. You deserve to celebrate!

Michelle - Thinking of you and hoping everything is ok. Praying that our next update from you is a positive one. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Want - congratulations!! So happy for you and it must be so amazing to finally hold Nicholas :)

Happy - wow, congratulations to you too!! I'm so glad everything is okay with baby A :hugs: 

Hold - sounds like everything is going well and how great you were able to go to your shower!! I was getting worried after your last update. Hope your little girl stays put for a while. 

Michelle - posted in your journal too but just want you to know you're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper - it really was the longest 2 1/2 of my life but I completely forgot all the pain when I held him for the first time.


Michelle - looks like we'll be congratulating you next.


Em - thx. It really is amazing & 9yrs overdue. 
When is your next visit or scan Hun?


----------



## want2conceive

Here is a snapshot of our little one!


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Well ladies, I'm sorry for being MIA! I deliver my twins on Monday July 1st via c-section! I am a mom! Over the moon. Baby A had a small hole in his heart so he endede up in NICU for about 1 hour and everything was fine. I'll update every one later today!

@Happy,Congratulations on the birth of your twins!!:happydance::happydance: I am so glad that Baby A is alright!! :thumbup: I hope that you are recovering well from your C-section and that your twins are happy and healthy!! :hugs::flower:

https://i1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee422/scusemeplees/edbb1b50.gif



want2conceive said:


> I went into labor just on July 2nd and started to push @10pm and baby Nicholas after a 9yr wait was finally here. He was born on July 3rd @12:34am and weighs 8lbs and 11ounces. Those 2hrs & 34min of pushing were not easy and I think if I had to give one more push I would have passed out. Was wonderful to finally hold my baby. He is very very cute and has a full head of hair already lol. I will share pics with you ladies when I get a chance.

@Want,
Congratulations on the birth of your son!! :happydance: Thanks for sharing his picture, he is adorable!! I hope that both you and Nicholas are doing well and that you are recovering comfortably from L&D. :hugs::flower:


https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/Iluvpurplethings/Misc/6a267f8a.gif


michelle01 said:


> Congrats want and happy!!!
> 
> I am in the hospital; think my bag broke one test came back neg and one pos for it breaking. They did a steroid shot and waiting for scan results to see whats gonna happen. Contractions are getting more regular. Lo is 4.9 pounds. I will update as I can.

@Michelle, I hope that everything turns out okay and I will be keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs::hugs: Please keep us updated!! :hugs:


https://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac292/lasagradax/Hugs/hug-22.gif


@Hold, I am glad that you had a fun baby shower and got alot of nice gifts!!:thumbup: It is great to hear that your baby girl is still cooking and everything looks good with your daughter. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats everyone! Sorry I've been a bit out of the loop - on vacation since I'll soon be a bit tied up. Seems like I'm going to be one of the last ones over the line, but I'm not going to complain about that. So wonderful to hear all of the good news.


----------



## FirstTry

want2conceive said:


> Here is a snapshot of our little one!

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Em260

want2conceive said:


> Here is a snapshot of our little one!

Awww what a great pic!! He is a handsome little guy :). Look at all that hair!!


----------



## want2conceive

thanks girls and chase. yeah I was surprised to see how much hair he had. lol


----------



## Whisper82

Want - He is precious! I love the hair! One of our girls has tons of hair too. So much fun, but it also tends to get greasy really fast. Our bald girl is a little lower maintenance. Lol


----------



## michelle01

He is beautiful want!

Contractions have stopped and they have me the other steroid shot. Tomorrow they will scan me to check the fluid; if its better i go home on strict bed rest if its the se or lower then they have to decide what to do.


----------



## Whisper82

Michelle - Posted in your journal. Praying you can keep LO cooking a bit longer. That being said, my girls were delivered at 33 + 1 and everything turned out fine. With the steroid shots, they were able to breath room air at birth. Keep us updated!


----------



## want2conceive

A couple of more snapshots!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want Nicholas is so handsome! Full of hair too! I hope you are getting some sleep. It's all worth it. 

DH and I have slept about 8 hours in the last three days. Very tiring but worth it. The c-sec was not very pleasant and its still takes me some time to move around. My milk hasn't come in so I have to start using my pump and hopefully I'll get some milk. I'll try to post pics tomorrow I've been so busy.


----------



## want2conceive

Thx Happy! And yeah DH n I haven't had much sleep either but I agree with you it's all worth it! Can't wait to see your pics Hun!


----------



## JDH1982

congrats on all these new babies guys, it makes me sooooo happy! xxxx

Love looking at their pics, they are beautiful x


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats again on all of the newborn babies!! :flower:

I did an update on my journal about the twins.... Elijah has been through alot over the last several days, he is on an upswing now though and we are hoping he will tolerate his feedings alright this time around. Here is a link to my latest journal update with the full details and some recent videos of the twins.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-182.html

i hope that everyone is having a wonderful 4th of july weekend so far!! :flower:

https://i1327.photobucket.com/albums/u671/feliciarmiller/happy4th_zps852d5a02.jpg


----------



## wannabeprego

double post...


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats on all the new babies!! So exciting. Can't wait to see more pics.

I have no sign of baby yet, but I'm keeping really well so won't complain!


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - so glad Elijah has been doing well. He'll be home before you know it.

Sand - you'll start to show soon Hun.


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing good. I am still in the hospital and they will recheck fluid levels tomorrow. They already told me no breakfast so we shall see. One of the nurses keeps saying no way they will take him tomorrow. So I am confused. I hate being here but i want what's best for LO.


----------



## want2conceive

michelle01 said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing good. I am still in the hospital and they will recheck fluid levels tomorrow. They already told me no breakfast so we shall see. One of the nurses keeps saying no way they will take him tomorrow. So I am confused. I hate being here but i want what's best for LO.

You'll be fine hun. Keep us posted and remember pics!


----------



## wannabeprego

michelle01 said:


> Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing good. I am still in the hospital and they will recheck fluid levels tomorrow. They already told me no breakfast so we shall see. One of the nurses keeps saying no way they will take him tomorrow. So I am confused. I hate being here but i want what's best for LO.

Good luck with everything hun!! Fingers crossed they can keep your baby cooking longer. If not I am keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers for a safe delivery and a happy and healthy baby!! Since you got the steroid shots and you are past 30 weeks your baby should be just fine. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:

https://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/martian_cat/hs.gif


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I hope everything went well and you can go home soon.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Here are my twins. The week has gone by too fast. The twins have kept me busy. DH has stayed with me so wish me luck since he goes back to work tomorrow. My mom will help me next week. I hope I do ok on my own.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zpsefa5e8cd.jpg


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Here are my twins. The week has gone by too fast. The twins have kept me busy. DH has stayed with me so wish me luck since he goes back to work tomorrow. My mom will help me next week. I hope I do ok on my own.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zpsefa5e8cd.jpg

Happy - They are sooooo cute!!!! Congrat's Again!!! Hope you get used to being a parent fast and enjoy your LO's because they will grow up so fast!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Wow look at those cute kids! Lots of hair! You'll do great on your own, though I must admit it is a shock to the system when DH goes back to work. 

Want - Yes, I agree...my girls are already changing too fast! I know it is best for them to grow and develop, but part of me wants to freeze them just how they are now. How are you and Nicholas doing? 

AFM - DH and I were having a really hard time getting any sleep so we have changed our nighttime strategy the past four evenings. We have moved the twins our of our room and into their nursery because they were making so much noise at night it was impossible to sleep. We are also taking "shifts" with the twins. I sleep from about 8:30 pm to 12:30 am in our bedroom while DH stays out and watches the twins, and then I take them the rest of the night. So far it's going well...this way we both get a decent period of completely uninterrupted sleep and also get to nap during the periods when the twins are sleeping soundly. Before, we were both awake most of the night and never sleeping more than 1-2 hours at a time, so i am happy to be getting some rest. The biggest bummer about our current arrangement is that I am going to bed while its still light outside. I feel like the kid who has to go to bed while all the other kids are still outside playing. :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Happy, your twins are adorable!! Congratulations x

Whisper, that sounds like a good plan you and dh have going on. Whatever it takes to get some quality zzz's!!


----------



## holdontohope

Happy- your twins are beautiful!! How are you feeling? 

Whisper- glad you and your OH have figured out a sleeping schedule! Hope it helps :flower:

Sand- are you feeling any labor signs yet? 

Michelle- yay for going home and an increase in your fluid! From 5 to 9 sounds wonderful! :happydance:

Want- I am so glad to hear Elijah is doing better and fighting the infection! He is one strong little man :) And so exciting that Lyric might be coming home soon!

Want- your pictures are so cute!! How much did he weigh again? He looks very healthy :) 

First and Em how are both of you doing? Approaching 2nd trimester soon!! 

AFM: I am hanging in there :thumbup: Time seems to be going by so slow and I am getting extremely anxious! Most days I feel like I am in labor on and off all day. I am at the point where I am not comfortable sitting, laying down or standing, probably due to the pain. Have an appt tomorrow and I will update after to see if anything has changed.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper it sounds like you have a good sleeping plan. Hopefully the girls will start sleeping longer periods. I'm sure the girls are growing fast.

Hold I'm doing good. Not sleeping much but totally worth it. Good luck tomorrow. I'm sorry you are feeling so miserable. 

Want yes they grow up so fast! I find myself staring at the twins and I'm thankful for being able to be a mom. 

AFM, I never really felt contractions but I know the recovery would have been faster than the c-sec. As soon as I was rolled to my room I told DH that was it I was not having any more kids. The worse part was trying to get up the first time. Then the part where they press on your belly to push out the blood. My twins were totally worth it. I did loose a lot of blood and my hemoglobin count dropped. I'm on iron pills and I'm sure that adds to my tiredness.


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, Happy, they look so big and so much hair! Congratulations!

Hope: I'm sorry about your discomfort. I know it sucks, but it shouldn't be much longer now.

Everyone else: It's great to see you all having babies or getting close :happydance:

I'm starting to think that this might actually happen for us. This past weekend, I had more spotting and cramping. I didn't think it was a big deal, but the doctor made me come in for an ultrasound yesterday. Well, all is great! Baby is measuring perfectly and my uterine bleed has disappeared :thumbup:

I heard the hb for the first time. And saw baby's face. S/he looks like an alien right now :haha:

Next week is the nuchal translucency test.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - Your twins are beautiful! What are their names? I can understand how you felt after your c-section. When I had DS I didn't want anymore kids but after I healed, my mind changed! Hang in there, the recovery is the worst part!

Whisper - Sounds like things have gotten a little better for sleeping for you and DH ;)

hold - Hope all went well with your appt!

First - Glad things are progressing for you :) The hb and seeing your LO is such a great thing!!

Hope everyone else is good! I am home now!! Very tired and weak, but at least I get to sleep in my own bed and be with my family.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

michelle01 said:


> Happy - Your twins are beautiful! What are their names? I can understand how you felt after your c-section. When I had DS I didn't want anymore kids but after I healed, my mind changed! Hang in there, the recovery is the worst part!
> 
> Whisper - Sounds like things have gotten a little better for sleeping for you and DH ;)
> 
> hold - Hope all went well with your appt!
> 
> First - Glad things are progressing for you :) The hb and seeing your LO is such a great thing!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good! I am home now!! Very tired and weak, but at least I get to sleep in my own bed and be with my family.

Dominic and Natalie. By now I've changed my mind. I would like one more only. At my age I wonder if transferring one embryo will be enough. I'm glad your home! There's nothing like being at home and sleeping on your own bed.


----------



## michelle01

Love the names you picked out :) When I went in for my c-section for Tyler I decided to tie my tubes cause I figured there was no way I was going through another pregnancy. Boy was I wrong! I regretted that I did that because a few months after he was born I knew I wanted another one. I always transferred two due to my age and one stuck this last time. I guess that is something to ask your FS about and see what quality you get the next round :)


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Here are my twins. The week has gone by too fast. The twins have kept me busy. DH has stayed with me so wish me luck since he goes back to work tomorrow. My mom will help me next week. I hope I do ok on my own.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zpsefa5e8cd.jpg

Aww, your twins are adorable!! :flower: I just love all of that dark hair!!! Congratulations to you!!!! :thumbup:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I am so sorry that you are so uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon and that your appointment goes well tomorrow. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: Did your DR ever have you get steroid injections just in case because of your risk for preterm labor? The steroid injection helps strengthen the baby's lungs and get them ready for delivery, and it also helps develop the baby's organs. I also got magnesium the day I had my C-section to help prevent brain bleeds. I believe that both of these things helped my twins do much better when i delivered them early at 28 weeks. 

@First, I am so glad that everything looks great with your baby and that your appointment went so well!! :thumbup: Good luck with your upcoming test. :flower:

@Michelle, I am glad that you are back at home and that your baby can stay in a little bit longer to cook some more. Big hugs to you hun!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that you continue to feel well. :hug:

AFM, the twins are doing well, Lyric is growing fast, she is in a crib now and out of the incubator, and is maintaing her temperature well. We have to bring in a car seat to see if she can fit into it for bringing her home. The only thing she needs to work on some more is bottle feeding, she can eat about half of her feedings from the bottle but the rest is still being fed to her by the tube, I don't think it will be much longer though before she has mastered it. She is growing really fast now, she has gained 3 ounces for each of her last 2 weigh in's. :thumbup:

Elijah has been doing good and he has been getting up to where he needs to be on his feedings so far without any hiccups. We are thrilled with his progress so far. He has grown alot as well. His biggest problem right now is that he has alot of swelling all over his body from not getting enough nutrition. Hopefully it will come down as time goes on. I posted a few recent pics of the twins in my journal and wrote more details about their progress in there if anyone wants to take a peek. :thumbup:

Here is a link to my journal. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-183.html


----------



## holdontohope

Update on me 

It's been a very long day. I was sent back to the hospital for horrible pressure and contractions. They were worried that I was leaking fluid also but tests came back negative for that. Contractions were 2-3 minutes apart and painful. Upon examination, discovered that my cervix is starting to change and I am 1cm dilated. 

Will update again when I know more


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - So sorry this keeps happening. Seems like the scares get worse every time. Thinking about you and sending prayers your way. Having 32 weeks under your belt is pretty good. FX your LO can stay in for a while longer though. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry hold big :hugs: to you! I hope your baby hangs in there a little longer. Have they given you any steroids shots? Keep us posted!


----------



## michelle01

wanna - Glad that things are progressing with Lyric and hope that things get better for Elijah!

hold - I am sorry for what you are going through! Prayers for you and your LO :hugs: Hopefully they get your contractions to slow down and get the steroid injections in for her lungs.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hold - thinking of you and hoping the doctors can slow down the contractions. Stay positive x


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girls :hugs:

I was allowed to come home for tonight. I go back tomorrow to be monitored all day again. My cervix is not progressing with the contractions, which is really good. But since I am already dilated to 1cm, my Dr is worried things could change at any moment. Baby looks amazing :thumbup: She tolerates the contractions very well and reacts normally. I have been labeled a "consistent contractor." In my hospital terms that basically means I am contracting off and on 24/7 and have been for a long time now. The remainder of my pregnancy will be back and forth trips/over night stays to the hospital for monitoring. Tomorrow we are going to discuss steroid shots and I think I will be having a meeting with a NICU nurse and pediatrician. My Drs don't want to intervene and disturb things if not absolutely necessary, because sometimes it does more harm then good. 

I will update again tomorrow evening. Thanks for all the support :hugs:


----------



## want2conceive

Sorry I've been away a couple of days ladies.


Whisper - Try and get them into a routine. Once their last piece of the unbilical cord falls off and they can take baths it will make it easier. Give them a bath(wash their hair last) feed them and get them ready for bed. I've read it is easier for them to get sleepy and comfortable after taking baths.


Hold - Thank you. He was 8lbs 11ounces when he was born....And I pushed for 2hrs and 34min. So sorry your in pain. Praying for you hun.


Happy - I feel the same way. Nicholas is a true blessing in our lives.


Wanna - So glad Elijah is doing well. Hoping to see more updates soon.


----------



## want2conceive

How is everyone fairing with breastfeeding? I'm not having much luck ATM... :(


----------



## want2conceive

here is another pic of our little Miracle Nicholas:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

What a little cutie he is!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> How is everyone fairing with breastfeeding? I'm not having much luck ATM... :(

Neither have I. I'm getting about 2 oz and that's not enough to feed two so I've been giving them formula. I've been pumping and still nothing more than 2. I was told I need to pump every 2-3 hours.

Love Nicholas pic!


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with breastfeeding? I'm not having much luck ATM... :(
> 
> Neither have I. I'm getting about 2 oz and that's not enough to feed two so I've been giving them formula. I've been pumping and still nothing more than 2. I was told I need to pump every 2-3 hours.
> 
> Love Nicholas pic!Click to expand...

That's all I've been able to get at one time also is 2oz. and it takes quite a long time to pump it. I haven't had luck with him latching on(if this is TMI then skip to the last sentence) to breast feed. He'll latch on but after a couple sucks without milk he stops. A friend told me about a rubber nipple to put over the breast nipple that makes it seem more like a bottle. Gonna try that out and see if it helps. It's called a nipple protector and they sell it at babies r us for $10(pack of 2).


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, awww, your son is absolutely adorable!!! I love the picture of him!! :flower: Thanks for sharing!! :winkwink: I saw you asked about breast feeding in your previous post, I am pumping for breast milk for the twins in the NICU and it has been very difficult. It took me about 3 days before my milk came in, and for the first several days I just got a small amount of clear fluid, but not enough to actually collect and give to the twins. When my milk finally came in it was a small amount at first, about 1 ml and then it went up to 5 ml on each boob, eventually I got up to 1 to 2 ounces on each boob, for a total of 2 to 4 ounces total. It took me a while to figure out what size suction cup thingy I needed to fit my boobs, and it hurt like hell at first. My nipples got tougher after a while. The nipple cream is a god send and is safe for baby to ingest. I was so tired after my C-section from the pain meds I would literally be falling asleep as I was pumping. It was rough at first for sure, but you just have to hang in there. It gets easier once your supply gets established and you get a hang of it but it is tedious. My nipples still get soar and because it is so hot outside my supply isn't as good these days. Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids. I literally guzzle down an entire bottle of water before I pump. It also helps to massage your breasts before to help get things moving in there. I had 60 bottles of frozen milk at the milk bank in the hospital the last time I checked and the most they can hold is 80 so I am going to start storing my supply in the deep freezer at my house. I have decided to just pump exclusively and bottle feed. I am going to pump as long as I can but I know it is going to become a challenge once Lyric comes home, and then with Elijah in the hospital in the NICU it is going to be hard running back and forth. Then when their nutritional needs increase I don't think I will be able to keep up for long. My supply has leveled off and I can't get it to increase from where it is. Eventually I am going to have to substitute with some formula eventually. I am having a hard time keeping up with pumping now with just running back and forth to the NICU. You may want to use a breast pump to establish your supply at first. You should pump every 2 to 3 hours at first to establish your supply. Eventually you will watch it increase. I don't have much advice on breast feeding with baby latching on because I haven't been able to do it. The hospital should have a lactation consultant so be sure to ask for advice and tips on how to do it. Good luck!!:thumbup: I know if the baby latches on then it saves you from having to wash bottles and clean the pump etc. On the other hand with pumping you can track how much baby is eating. You will figure out what works best for you as you get the hang of it!!:thumbup:

@Hold, I am so glad that you are alright and your baby girl is still cooking!!:hugs: I hope she keeps cooking a lot longer. I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## Whisper82

Breastfeeding has been a total bust for me. I did everything the lactation people said, and after all this time, the most I ever get is 3 ounces per pumping session. No kidding...I've tried _everything_ short of prescription drugs. And the drugs are not covered by my insurance and cost like $80 per month. And i probably still wouldnt get enough for 2 babies (our formula cost is currently about $130 per month because we have to buy special preemie formula - we are saving some money with coupons). I also had difficulty teaching the girls to suck at the breast because of prematurity issues. We are exclusively bottle feeding. The whole thing has been so stressful, that I have finally come to terms with just pumping what little I can and giving that to the twins (every little bit is beneficial). However, I'm not sure how much longer I can keep up pumping...it's a lot of work! Anyway, just don't let it stress you out. If you are interested, ask your doc about a prescription for Domperidone to increase supply but like I said, it's expensive. Could save on formula cost though, depending on your situation. Also keep in mind that it can take two weeks to a month for your full supply to come in, so you ladies might have better luck after a couple more weeks.


----------



## Whisper82

Want - I forgot to mention how darn cute Nicholas is. I'm all for setting up an arranged marriage right now....:haha:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

want2conceive said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with breastfeeding? I'm not having much luck ATM... :(
> 
> Neither have I. I'm getting about 2 oz and that's not enough to feed two so I've been giving them formula. I've been pumping and still nothing more than 2. I was told I need to pump every 2-3 hours.
> 
> Love Nicholas pic!Click to expand...
> 
> That's all I've been able to get at one time also is 2oz. and it takes quite a long time to pump it. I haven't had luck with him latching on(if this is TMI then skip to the last sentence) to breast feed. He'll latch on but after a couple sucks without milk he stops. A friend told me about a rubber nipple to put over the breast nipple that makes it seem more like a bottle. Gonna try that out and see if it helps. It's called a nipple protector and they sell it at babies r us for $10(pack of 2).Click to expand...

I tried it at the hospital and it didn't really work for me. I tried pumping a second time and got about an ounce. They do the same thing, they latch and then stop feeding.


----------



## want2conceive

wannabeprego said:


> @Want, awww, your son is absolutely adorable!!! I love the picture of him!! :flower: Thanks for sharing!! :winkwink: I saw you asked about breast feeding in your previous post, I am pumping for breast milk for the twins in the NICU and it has been very difficult. It took me about 3 days before my milk came in, and for the first several days I just got a small amount of clear fluid, but not enough to actually collect and give to the twins. When my milk finally came in it was a small amount at first, about 1 ml and then it went up to 5 ml on each boob, eventually I got up to 1 to 2 ounces on each boob, for a total of 2 to 4 ounces total. It took me a while to figure out what size suction cup thingy I needed to fit my boobs, and it hurt like hell at first. My nipples got tougher after a while. The nipple cream is a god send and is safe for baby to ingest. I was so tired after my C-section from the pain meds I would literally be falling asleep as I was pumping. It was rough at first for sure, but you just have to hang in there. It gets easier once your supply gets established and you get a hang of it but it is tedious. My nipples still get soar and because it is so hot outside my supply isn't as good these days. Make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids. I literally guzzle down an entire bottle of water before I pump. It also helps to massage your breasts before to help get things moving in there. I had 60 bottles of frozen milk at the milk bank in the hospital the last time I checked and the most they can hold is 80 so I am going to start storing my supply in the deep freezer at my house. I have decided to just pump exclusively and bottle feed. I am going to pump as long as I can but I know it is going to become a challenge once Lyric comes home, and then with Elijah in the hospital in the NICU it is going to be hard running back and forth. Then when their nutritional needs increase I don't think I will be able to keep up for long. My supply has leveled off and I can't get it to increase from where it is. Eventually I am going to have to substitute with some formula eventually. I am having a hard time keeping up with pumping now with just running back and forth to the NICU. You may want to use a breast pump to establish your supply at first. You should pump every 2 to 3 hours at first to establish your supply. Eventually you will watch it increase. I don't have much advice on breast feeding with baby latching on because I haven't been able to do it. The hospital should have a lactation consultant so be sure to ask for advice and tips on how to do it. Good luck!!:thumbup: I know if the baby latches on then it saves you from having to wash bottles and clean the pump etc. On the other hand with pumping you can track how much baby is eating. You will figure out what works best for you as you get the hang of it!!:thumbup:




Whisper82 said:


> Breastfeeding has been a total bust for me. I did everything the lactation people said, and after all this time, the most I ever get is 3 ounces per pumping session. No kidding...I've tried _everything_ short of prescription drugs. And the drugs are not covered by my insurance and cost like $80 per month. And i probably still wouldnt get enough for 2 babies (our formula cost is currently about $130 per month because we have to buy special preemie formula - we are saving some money with coupons). I also had difficulty teaching the girls to suck at the breast because of prematurity issues. We are exclusively bottle feeding. The whole thing has been so stressful, that I have finally come to terms with just pumping what little I can and giving that to the twins (every little bit is beneficial). However, I'm not sure how much longer I can keep up pumping...it's a lot of work! Anyway, just don't let it stress you out. If you are interested, ask your doc about a prescription for Domperidone to increase supply but like I said, it's expensive. Could save on formula cost though, depending on your situation. Also keep in mind that it can take two weeks to a month for your full supply to come in, so you ladies might have better luck after a couple more weeks.


Wanna & Whisper - I tried the advent nipple protector and he was able to stay latched on 10min the first time I tried it so hopefully this will work for us. You may want to try it. It was only $10 for 2. 





Whisper82 said:


> Want - I forgot to mention how darn cute Nicholas is. I'm all for setting up an arranged marriage right now....:haha:


Whisper - lol, you'll have to get in line as our neighbor's granddaughter who is almost 2 is already first in line. :haha:

Maybe you can submit your application for Lily & Rose and he can pick his favorite one out of all the applicants. : )


----------



## want2conceive

HappyBunnyAB said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with breastfeeding? I'm not having much luck ATM... :(
> 
> Neither have I. I'm getting about 2 oz and that's not enough to feed two so I've been giving them formula. I've been pumping and still nothing more than 2. I was told I need to pump every 2-3 hours.
> 
> Love Nicholas pic!Click to expand...
> 
> That's all I've been able to get at one time also is 2oz. and it takes quite a long time to pump it. I haven't had luck with him latching on(if this is TMI then skip to the last sentence) to breast feed. He'll latch on but after a couple sucks without milk he stops. A friend told me about a rubber nipple to put over the breast nipple that makes it seem more like a bottle. Gonna try that out and see if it helps. It's called a nipple protector and they sell it at babies r us for $10(pack of 2).Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it at the hospital and it didn't really work for me. I tried pumping a second time and got about an ounce. They do the same thing, they latch and then stop feeding.Click to expand...

try the nipple protector. He latched on for 10min and got some milk the first time I used it. It was about 9 1/2min more then any time before I used it.


----------



## Whisper82

> Whisper - lol, you'll have to get in line as our neighbor's granddaughter who is almost 2 is already first in line. :haha:
> 
> Maybe you can submit your application for Lily & Rose and he can pick his favorite one out of all the applicants. : )

That Nicholas - he's already a ladies' man. All the girls are swooning. :haha: I have tried one of those nipple shield things. They gave me one at the NICU and it definitely does help. I just don't make enough milk. :shrug: Maybe this is weird but I think bottle feeding is kind of fun. It probably reminds me of feeding bottles to my stuffed animals as a kid. Lol


----------



## Em260

Hold - I hope you're doing well and your little girl is staying put longer. Sending lots of prayers your way!

Happy - love the pic your twins are so adorable! Love the names too!

Want - Nicholas is so handsome what a great pic!


----------



## Whisper82

Ladies I'm freaking out! DH's sister and her kids have been in town to see our babies. They are staying with DH's dad. I just found out that one of her kids tested positive for strep this morning. My babies were just exposed to them on Sunday and they were at our house on saturday. We have been making everyone sanitize per our pediatrician's instructions, but I am scared. Strep can be so dangerous and I have two little immune compromised preemies. So worried. :cry:


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out! DH's sister and her kids have been in town to see our babies. They are staying with DH's dad. I just found out that one of her kids tested positive for strep this morning. My babies were just exposed to them on Sunday and they were at our house on saturday. We have been making everyone sanitize per our pediatrician's instructions, but I am scared. Strep can be so dangerous and I have two little immune compromised preemies. So worried. :cry:

Hope Lily & Rose are ok. Sanitize your house as much as possible hun, especially the nursery. You & DH should use masks(hospital or painters)when near the girls for a few days just in case. Better to take the extra precaution. Use an air purifier in the nursery or borrow one if you don't have one. You can get a Vicks one at Walgreens for under $30. I have one for my allergies. Will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## want2conceive

Here's a few more pics of Nicholas!


Dresser drawer bed: of course this was staged.



Little Feet:


His first bath:


With spiked hair: lol


----------



## Em260

Whisper82 said:


> Ladies I'm freaking out! DH's sister and her kids have been in town to see our babies. They are staying with DH's dad. I just found out that one of her kids tested positive for strep this morning. My babies were just exposed to them on Sunday and they were at our house on saturday. We have been making everyone sanitize per our pediatrician's instructions, but I am scared. Strep can be so dangerous and I have two little immune compromised preemies. So worried. :cry:

Oh no! I hope everything is ok. Want gave you good suggestions. Maybe call your pediatrician too and see what they recommend. Sorry you're dealing with this :hugs: Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Em260

Want - great pics! what a cutie!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh Whisper - I am sorry you are dealing with that. I would call your ped dr to see what they suggest.

want - CUTE CUTE CUTE pictures; he is sooooo photogenic ;)

I got a call yesterday and the doc said they have no reason to take LO earlier then 39 weeks unless something else happens between now and then. So official evicition date is August 9 :)


----------



## FirstTry

Want: LOVE!!! 

Everyone: It's so great to see all your successes.

I had the NT test yesterday. No official results yet, but we saw the baby squirming around. It was awesome! Did you ladies get that test (nuchal translucency)? The dr won't give results til the bloodwork part is done, but the u/s tech said the thickness was 1.5 and we were looking for less than 3. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> Want: LOVE!!!
> 
> Everyone: It's so great to see all your successes.
> 
> I had the NT test yesterday. No official results yet, but we saw the baby squirming around. It was awesome! Did you ladies get that test (nuchal translucency)? The dr won't give results til the bloodwork part is done, but the u/s tech said the thickness was 1.5 and we were looking for less than 3. Does anyone know about this?

First I also had to wait for the blood part. The dr said its a little difficult with twins but both twins measure 1.49 and 1.46 so they numbers were good. I was told anything below 2.5 was good. Isn't great seeing your LO move around?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I love the pics! Nicholas is such handsome baby! I guess my Natalie is out since he has so many other girls waiting. 

Michelle I'm so glad you have more time for the arrival of your LO. I will be counting down to August 9!

So I was wondering if anyone is using birth control now? I know we all had to do IVF but I've read of people getting pregnant right after. My dr said he had a couple who did IVF and 3 months after the birth they got pregnant naturally. I'm just curious!

The twins are doing good. Dominic has a little constipation I called the dr and they said to put Vaseline around his anus and we did but it hurts me every time I see him push. I'm thinking about changing his formula.


----------



## Whisper82

Want - Fabulous pics. Still loving the hair.

Michelle - Hope LO hangs in there till 39 weeks. Good luck!

First - so cool you did the NT test. I'm so happy everything is looking good. 

Happy - My kiddos have had tons of constipation and we've unfortunately had minimal success switching formulas. Our pediatrician said we could give the girls diluted juice twice per day, so we give them an ounce of apple or prune juice (half juice half water). It has really helped the constipation. I talked to my OB at my postnatal appointment and we did decide to go with a BC pill. I am going to take a "mini pill" which is less effective but also has fewer side effects (I hate being on BC pills). Obviously I am not terribly concerned about the less effective nature of the mini pill. 

AFM - I did call our pediatrician about our girls being exposed to strep. She said babies very rarely contract strep because they still have the antibodies from prior to birth. She just said to watch out for fever and lethargy. Phew. I felt so much better. And so far the girls aren't showing any signs of infection. So glad we have been making everyone sanitize around them. We also had an early intervention team come to our house on Tuesday to evaluate the girls. The girls were referred for early intervention while they were in the NICU. The team said the girls are looking great and appear to be developing normally. :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - lol, you can submit an application for Natalie just like Lily and Rose. : )

And to your question about chances of getting pregnant right after an IVF baby, I've heard that too. DH and I are going to try to give Nicholas a brother or sister. Hope it works.

Whisper - Glad to hear everything is ok. 

Michelle - use your extra time you have to get organized because you won't have time afterwards thats for sure.


----------



## holdontohope

Just a little update on me

I have been back in the hospital. Dr is now considering transferring me to a hospital an hour away from home that has a the highest level NICU. I should know for sure in the next couple hours. But labor is not stopping and contractions are strong and painful. My cervix is now very soft as well. 

I will update again when I get a chance. Hoping and praying my little 34 weeker is strong enough to be born!! So emotionally and physically drained from this amazing/terrifying journey.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Keeping you in my prayers. I'm sure you and your doctor will make the best decision about which hospital you should stay at. So sorry you have to go through this scary time. Just know that my girls were born at 33 weeks and came out healthy and are still going strong. Your little girl has a great shot at being just fine. The NICU will take fantastic care of her if she needs extra time to grow and learn to eat. Keep us updated if you can. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hold I'm keeping you in my prayers. I hope it all goes well. I know it's probably scary but I'm sure your dr knows what his doing. Keep us posted!


----------



## want2conceive

Hold - You and your LO are in our prayers. Keep us posted hun! :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I hope that everything is okay with you and your baby. Big hugs to you hun!!:hug: I am keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Since you are at 34 weeks your daughter will be just fine hun!! She will have a very short NICU stay and they will take very good care of her so try not to worry!! Make sure you update us when you are able to!! :hugs::hugs:

@Want, those pictures of your son are adorable, he just gets cuter and cuter!! :winkwink:

AFM, I have been so busy lately so I haven't been on B&B much, but I did an update on how the twins have been doing in my journal with pictures and videos. They are both doing really good and gaining weight. Hopefully Lyric will be home soon once she masters her bottle feeding!! Elijah is working on transitioning to the crib because he is on temperature control in his incubator and so far he has been able to maintain his temperature. Once he gets to a minimum of 3lbs 5 ounces and he can maintain his temp at a low setting on his incubator then he will move to the crib. He is also starting to work on bottle feeding with a small amount of 5ml. Here is a link to my journal with full details, pictures and video in the spoilers, :winkwink:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-187.html


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wanna I love the babies pics! I'm so glad Lyric might get to go home soon. Elijah is such a strong fighter! I still have them both in my prayers. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I'm still trying to get the twins into a schedule. It's hard but I can't give up.


----------



## want2conceive

Wanna - Great update hun. Love the videos and hoping they are both home very soon. They are both so cute and Elijah has gorgeous eyes.

Happy - You'll get the hang of it. The first few nights were tough but once you get into a routine you'll be fine.

Hold - Any updates?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Thinking about you, Hold. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Em260

Hold - sending lots of prayers your way. Hope to see an update from you soon :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Wanna - Glad things are getting better with the twins; going to check out your journal next ;)

Happy - I am sure it will take time to get the twins on a schedule; at least the same one ;) Any pictures to share??

Thinking about you hold :hugs:

want - How is Nicholas doing?

Chase - You are getting so close!! I bet your getting excited ;)

Sand - How are things going; you shoud be close to delivery! Cannot wait to find out what you are having :)

I am doing OK; appt tomorrow. But I overdid it a little this past weekend; so I am hurting today and getting nervous cause I have been not feeling right. Trying to take it easy now cause I want LO to wait till 39 weeks!


----------



## holdontohope

I can't thank you all enough for the support during this journey!!!! :hug: 


My body has continued to amazing everyone! My little girl is still safely cooking in my belly :) My waters are still intact, no signs of risk of infection and baby handles the contractions very well showing no signs of distress. It has been the longest week of my life and I am so exhausted! I have been released back home on strict bed rest until I am 35 weeks. After Friday she can come anytime and Drs feel she will need minimal, if not no help with breathing.

I will get back on later and catch up on everyone else! I hope you are all doing well with newborns and pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Michelle I hope everything goes well tomorrow and LO stays there until 39 weeks. 

Hold I'm so glad she is still cooking.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hold - glad to hear she's hanging in there!

Michelle - hope you are feeling better and all is still going according to plan.

AFM, I'm all set to go - just waiting out these few weeks. Weird to think how close things are.


----------



## Em260

Hold - so happy to read your update!! 

Michelle - hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

My yellow bump turned blue on Sunday! Our little man arrived after a 3 hour labour, there was no holding him back once he decided it was time to make his exit! We called him Liam and he is just perfect.

Hope you are all doing well. Glad things are going well Hold, hang in there! x


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Sandoval on your precious baby boy ;) Amazing just 3 hours, thats awesome!

Hold - So happy your little girl is hanging on in there; she just needs to keep cooking a little longer.

Chase - Your little Casper will be here before you know it ;) 

Hope everyone else is doing good! 

I had my dr appt today; fluid is really great now up to 11! My cervix is closed and NST went good; so it seems my little bean may just hold out till Aug. 9 :)


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Congrats, Sandoval! So happy for you.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats Sandoval!! Team blue! I love the name.

Michelle I'm glad everything went well! August 9 will be here before you know it.


----------



## Whisper82

Sandoval - Congrats on your baby boy!!! How exciting! How are you feeling?

So far we have the following: Happy= boy and girl, Wanna = boy and girl, Want = boy, Me = girl and girl, Michelle = boy, Chase = boy, Sandoval = boy, Em = girl, Hold = girl. 

So that would be six boys and six girls right? Am I missing anyone? lol

Hold - so glad you are still hanging in there. :hugs:

Chase - 37 weeks right? You are officially full term! How does it feel?!

Michelle - you are a trooper! Way to go!

AFM - Just took the girls to their two month well child checkup. They got their two month immunizations and are doing awesome with their growth. Here is a pic I took of them a few days ago. 


Spoiler


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper your girls are beautiful! I can't believe they are two months old. Time is flying by.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - BEAUTIFUL picture :) They are so adorable and my oh my, 2 months already!?!? 

So it looks like First will be our tie breaker :)


----------



## FirstTry

michelle01 said:


> Whisper - BEAUTIFUL picture :) They are so adorable and my oh my, 2 months already!?!?
> 
> So it looks like First will be our tie breaker :)

We actually just found out the sex, from the Verifi test. But we have told no one, so I'm gonna keep it a secret for now. That's probably silly. But I'll tell you guys soon :thumbup:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Cute pic, Whisper! Yeah, six and six. I guess it really is a coin toss! (Well, not for me, I cheated:haha:) I'm all revved up and ready to go. I really must be in 'nesting' mode, though, because I'm spending this week massively re-organizing my office.


----------



## want2conceive

Michelle - Nicholas is keeping us busy that's for sure. DH, went back to work yesterday too. I'm really glad he was able to take the 3weeks off to help because that first week after giving birth I couldn't even walk. I'm still not 100% but getting there. Nicholas is very demanding when it comes to feedings lol.


Hold - Great that your LO is still in the oven. Keep her in there just a few more weeks.


Sand - Congrat's on Liam's birth! You'll have to post some pics!


Chase - Approaching the finish line! Can't wait to hear your update.


Whisper - Great pic, your girls are beautiful. Nicholas is still waiting on that application..... lol 

6 boys & 6 girls! wow, that's awesome! And first has the tie-breaker. I'm going to guess a boy for first!


Here's the latest DH pic of Our little angel:

Spoiler
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/freedomfighter50/DSC_0818_zps4f5121e9.jpg


----------



## Em260

Sandoval - congratulations!! Love his name too! 

Whisper - awww they are so beautiful!! 

Want - love this pic! Your DH is really talented :thumbup: 

First - oh the suspense! I'm going to guess boy :)


----------



## michelle01

want - What a great picture ;) Your DH really his talented!!!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, some more rainbows born I see - congrats, they are beautiful. 

Looking forward to seeing more pics from the ones still left to pop!

DH and I have booked a 4d scan as a little wedding anniversary pressie, we go a week Sunday, the 4th Aug so i'll post pics when I get them, still staying team yellow though!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks ladies - I'll let DH know how much you girls loved it.

JDH - welcome back. Can't wait to see your 4D scan. So we have 6 boys & 6 girls with first & JDH yet to go.


----------



## JDH1982

It could still be all even depending on us!! So exciting x


----------



## ChaseThisLite

So Reba had her 2 week doctor's appointment today. Casper has 'dropped' and his HB is at 130 which apparently means he's 'nearly done cooking' according to the doc. She wants to see Reba again in a week 'if she makes it that long.' Gaaa, I hate uncertainty. I'm not scheduled to fly out of here until Friday the 2nd. If she loses her mucus plug and/or has her 'bloody show' (I feel dirty even typing that), I'm going to hop on a plane right way, but for now I'm holding put. Complicating matters is this bloody tropical storm in the Atlantic. If it looks like the airport is going to be shut down for a day next week, I'm likely going to fly out ahead of it.


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - For sure post some pics after you get your scan. What a fun anniversary gift! 

Chase - Sounds like you are super close. FX Casper holds out till his dad can get there. Keep us updated!

I think I mentioned the twins got their two month immunizations this week. Let me just say....it was no walk in the park. Poor kids had three shots each (and an oral vaccine) and they are still so tiny the needle poked pretty much to the middle of their little legs. :( Then, they were both miserable all night long and part of the next day. Both got fevers and Rose screamed at the top of her lungs for a long time after we got home from the doctor. She is usually a very calm and mello baby. I think they might have had an especially hard time because they are so small for two month olds....both still under 8 pounds. In any case, I would definitely recommend having baby Tylenol on hand and making sure to get the infant dosing instructions from your pediatrician. Luckily they are both back to normal now!


----------



## Em260

Chase - it won't be long now! I hope Casper stays put until you get there and the storm doesn't interfere. 

Whisper - aww poor girls :hugs: I hope they're feeling better now! 

JDH - what a great anniversary present! I can't wait to see pics those scans are always so incredible :)

AFM - I had my 12 week OB appt on Thursday and unfortunately found out I have a complete placenta previa. So I'll be going on bed rest really early possibly around 24 weeks. I was pretty upset but I've come around to the idea that this is what it's going to take to get my little girl here safe and sound.


----------



## Whisper82

Em - So sorry about the bedrest, it can be a bummer. :hugs: A few of the ladies here have been on bedrest...maybe they have some tips for staying sane. I was on bedrest for about a week before I ended up delivering. That was long enough for me! :wacko: FX you can stay up and about as long as possible before that happens. I'm sure you'll do whatever is necessary for your baby's wellness. So glad she is looking healthy!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Chase, Fingers crossed the weather doesn't affect your ability to make it to Casper's arrival. I am so excited for you and I wish you all the best!! :thumbup: Good luck to Reba, I hope that she has a quick and easy delivery and that Casper is born happy and healthy!! :flower::hugs: 

@Em, I am sorry about the need for bed rest and the placenta previa. Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I will keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that you can have a safe and full term pregnancy:hugs::hug:

@Whisper, The picture of your twin girls is so adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!!!:winkwink: I am sorry that the shots were so ruff for your twin girls. :hugs: I am glad that they are feeling better now. :hugs: The NICU asked us if we wanted to do the twin's 2 months vaccinations and I refused for now because of how small they are. They are only 37 weeks old gestational, and my daughter is 5 lbs 9 oz, and son is 3 lbs 7 oz, and I can't imagine giving them all of the shots right now being this small and not as developed physically or weighing as much as a healthy 2 month full term baby would would. I am going to wait and do the shots at the pediatrician at a later time when they are bigger and stronger. Your twin girls are bigger then my twins and the shots sounded pretty ruff for them so I can't imagine doing this to them right now, especially my son with how small he is. It freaks me out. I struggled with this decision but I think it is the right one. 

AFM, I did an update in my journal about the twins. They are both doing good over all. The link to my journal is in my siggy if anyone wants to take a peek to see the full details. Lyric is doing good but she still needs to get her bottle feeding down before she can come home. Elijah is doing good and he is working on maintaing his temp so he can move out to a crib and he is starting to practice bottle feeding. He does a good job with the bottle feeding. I am thankful that both babies are doing good.

However, I am getting mentally exhausted since they have been in the NICU for over 2 months now. I get depressed not having my daughter home yet and I feel like I am missing out on so much not being able to be with the twins like I would if I had them full term and they were able to be home with me everyday.:cry: I can't wait for this NICU roller coaster to be over with, hopefully we won't have much more time left to go.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Sandoval, Congrats on the birth of your son!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope that the two of you are doing wonderful!!! :flower:

https://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/glemke/GIF%20Special%20Occassion/Congratulations.gif

@Want, I love the picture of your son, it came out really cute!!! He is an adorable angel for sure!! Thanks for sharing!! :winkwink:


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - IMO you made a good call to wait on the immunizations. It was pretty stressful for my girls; I can't imagine your teeny tiny LOs going through that. They will be ready for shots soon enough!


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey everybody!!! This thread has been so quite lately, I hope that everyone is doing well and that you guys all have a wonderful weekend. 

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/LIMYILING/WEEKEND.jpg

I am so excited to say that Lyric might be coming home in a couple of days!!! She is doing the 48 hours of ad lib feeding right now where she can wake up and eat freely when she gets hungry. As long as she gains weight then she should be released. Please keep your fingers crossed that she gains weight so we can bust our baby girl out of the NICU soon!!! So far she has been doing really good with the free feeding schedule so we are hopeful!! She passed her car seat test today as well!! :happydance::happydance:

My son is doing really good. He is working on getting better on his bottle feedings and he drank 30 ml one time from his bottle, so that was a huge achievement. His blood sugars are stable right now with him being on continuous feeds. He weighs about 3lbs 9 ounces which is great but for some reason he has been struggling to gain weight and he hasn't had any gains for several days now. The DR's are limiting putting any additional stress on him right now and just letting him focus on growing. Hopefully the next time he gets weighed he will start gaining weight again. Here is a link to my journal with the full details about the twins and there are a few videos in there as well. :thumbup:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-lttc-twins-were-born-28-weeks-nicu-190.html


----------



## JDH1982

Wanna - so glad your little ones are doing well and little girl may be home soon!

3rd tri for me today, woop! Can't quite believe it but i'm here, got 4d scan tomorrow so will post some pics.

hugs to all x


----------



## FirstTry

Wanna: It's great to hear that your twins are doing so well. I hope Lyric makes it home soon! And Elijah has made it such a long way; he will continue to get bigger and stronger.

JDH: Congratulations on reaching the third trimester!

AFM, okay, I'm ready for the big reveal. We found out the sex from the Verifi blood test a couple weeks ago. But have told NO ONE that we even know the sex! You ladies will be the first to know...that...we...are...having...a..............


----------



## FirstTry

Spoiler
*BOY!!!!!*


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - so glad Lyric might be coming home soon! Is she about 37-38 weeks? That is about when our first girl came home. It is super hard to feel like you are missing out on their lives. I felt the same way. You will start feeling better once they are home and you get to be with them all the time. It is tough to leave one baby behind in the NICU, but I've heard that once one twin goes home, the other twin realizes they need to work even harder to make it home too! :winkwink: 

JDH - Congrats on third tri! It is hard to believe isn't it? Sometimes I can't believe these babies are really mine! 

First - Geez I feel pretty special being amongst the first to know. :) Congrats! Now you can start buying cute clothes and decorating and such. So much fun! In order to balance the universe, JDH now has to have the opposite sex so that we have seven of each. J/k.....but that would be cool. :haha:

AFM - Little Rose has experienced a cognitive growth spurt this week. She has suddenly realized there are lots of things to see and do. As a result, she has been throwing constant fits wanting to be snuggled, played with, or held up so she can look around at everything. Her adjusted age is just three weeks old, so she is pretty little to be doing all of this. She can't hold her own head up for very long, so she wants me to hold her pretty much all of the time and help her balance her head. And she is already a pro at manipulating mommy. :dohh: Lili is also starting to really look at things so it won't be long till they are teaming up on me. :)


----------



## JDH1982

Everyone in my family thinks girl, so you never know! xx


----------



## holdontohope

My baby girl was born earlier this week. She weighed 5lbs, 17 inches and has a head full of hair :cloud9: I can't get over how beautiful she is! 

I went into labor at 35 weeks and Drs worked hard to stop it. My water ended up breaking and it was chaos from there on. I don't remember much of it, it was traumatizing. The epidural did not take, I was in labor for a couple days, ended up with placenta abruption and baby's heart rate dropped. 

My little girl entered the world and I barely got to see what she looked like. She was immediately transferred to NICU, sedated and placed on a ventilator. Her lungs were developed about as much as a 32 week old baby. She had IVs and tubes everywhere. I wasn't allowed to hold her and she was allowed no visitors. 

Its now been 5 days and she is doing wonderful :) her breathing is 100% and she is off all IVs and hungry all the time! She was bottle feeding great yesterday. Today she is under a black light for jaundice and feeding tube was was put back in due too them not wanting anyone to touch her under the light. They put me on a crazy pumping schedule 24/7, which I hate, but I seem to have no problem with milk supply. I am like a cow and could feed a couple baby's! 

The NICU is a terrifying place and going back and forth is exhausting. I can't wait to take my princess home!!!! :) :)


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> My baby girl was born earlier this week. She weighed 5lbs, 17 inches and has a head full of hair :cloud9: I can't get over how beautiful she is!
> 
> I went into labor at 35 weeks and Drs worked hard to stop it. My water ended up breaking and it was chaos from there on. I don't remember much of it, it was traumatizing. The epidural did not take, I was in labor for a couple days, ended up with placenta abruption and baby's heart rate dropped.
> 
> My little girl entered the world and I barely got to see what she looked like. She was immediately transferred to NICU, sedated and placed on a ventilator. Her lungs were developed about as much as a 32 week old baby. She had IVs and tubes everywhere. I wasn't allowed to hold her and she was allowed no visitors.
> 
> Its now been 5 days and she is doing wonderful :) her breathing is 100% and she is off all IVs and hungry all the time! She was bottle feeding great yesterday. Today she is under a black light for jaundice and feeding tube was was put back in due too them not wanting anyone to touch her under the light. They put me on a crazy pumping schedule 24/7, which I hate, but I seem to have no problem with milk supply. I am like a cow and could feed a couple baby's!
> 
> The NICU is a terrifying place and going back and forth is exhausting. I can't wait to take my princess home!!!! :) :)

Congratulations, Hope!!! But I'm sorry it's been such an ordeal. Glad to hear she's doing better already. And great news about your milk supply. Have you named her?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chase I can't believe Casper will be here soon! I hope everything goes smooth.

Want beautiful pic of Nicholas!

Whisper my twins have their 30 day appt in ten days and I'm not looking forward to it! Your poor girls! I'm glad they are back to normal now. Isn't great to see them grow? They grow up so fast.

EM I'm sorry to hear about the placenta previa! I was on bed rest from 9 weeks and went back to work at 24 weeks. It was long and boring but I did what was best for my babies. Have plenty of books to read. TV gets boring after a while. I hope everything turns ok. Take it easy.

Wanna I'm so glad Lyric will be going home soon! I hope Elijah continues to improve so he can go home soon. They are both beautiful babies.

JDH I hope the scan went well. I can't wait to see the pics. Welcome to the 3rd trimester.

First yay! Congrats on being team blue! Thanks for sharing with us.

Hold congratulations! I'm glad your little princess is doing well. It's must be hard having to go back and forth. Hopefully she will go home soon.

Michelle I hope you are getting plenty of rest. Your LO will be here soon.

AFM, I have been extremely busy. Two babies can be very demanding. Sometimes they want to eat at the same time and that's hard to do not impossible just hard. They are a month now starting to look around and figured out if they cry someone will pick them up. We took them out shopping yesterday they did well. We are doing an u/s on the babies legs since they were breeched. I hope it goes well. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JDH1982

been and had our 4d scan done today, what an amazing experience :cloud9:

attached pics for you to have a look at, baby has Daddy's pet lip :haha:

hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-04 14.51.47.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









2013-08-04 14.52.35.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









2013-08-04 14.53.23.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









2013-08-04 14.53.44.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH beautiful pics! I'm gonna say its a boy. Hopefully I'm right. What do you think you are having? Any guesses?


----------



## JDH1982

thank you.

I really don't know, one minute i think defo boy the next i think nah she looks girly lol

As long as healthy and happy tho i don't mind xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

JDH, I'd never be able to survive not knowing. But I had a preference, so that would have preyed on my mind.

AFM, just safe here in FL now and waiting for the big day! Had dinner with Reba and Dan last night and going to the doctor's appointment with her tomorrow morning.


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - So very glad to hear your little girl is doing ok! :happydance: Having a baby in the NICU is a tough experience, but FX your LO will have a short stay and then will be coming home. It's a great sign that she is eating so well. :hugs:

Happy - Oh boy I know what you mean. Sometimes it feels like all I do all day is feed babies. Not a bad full time occupation though. :) I usually prop one baby up in the boppy pillow and put the other on my legs and hold a bottle in each hand. It's quite a juggling act. And yes they grow way too fast! It makes me feel a weird combination of happy and sad at the same time. Hope the u/s goes well for your kiddos and that everything is ok. 

JDH - Those pics are amazing! Baby's first portrait! I'm going to guess girl.

Chase - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! So excited for you. You are going to rock this parenting thing. And let me just say...people don't give dads enough credit. My DH has been so patient and sweet with our girls. And there are definitely things he picks up on better than I do plus he is handing the sleep deprivation way better! Just sayin'. :)

AFM - Knock on wood, but I think the girls are starting to sleep a little more soundly. Slept for periods of three hours last night with no reflux problems. Keep your fingers crossed for us everyone!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, the appointment tomorrow has been canceled. In L&D now! Everything going good so far.


----------



## JDH1982

I know what you mean about not knowing driving you insane! But I want DH to be the one to tell me what we have, soppy but true! 

We have our first antenatal class today looking at labour and pain so hoping i'll get some tips to cope with my ideal un-medicated natural delivery 

Good luck Chase, hope all goes well. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Whisper82

ChaseThisLite said:


> Well, the appointment tomorrow has been canceled. In L&D now! Everything going good so far.

YAY! This is it! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Hold - congratulations!! I'm sorry you went through so much but so glad she is here safe and sound. I can't wait to hear her name! 

Happy - thank you! Good luck with the u/s. I have a friend whose little boy was breech and everything turned out fine. I remember they told her no tight swaddling.

JDH - beautiful pics!! I'm guessing girl too. 

Whisper - hope the girls continue with this sleep trend!

Casper - good luck! How exciting!


----------



## michelle01

So excited for you Chase :)

Wanna - That is great Lyric will be coming home soon and I bet shortly after that, you will be bringing home your baby boy ;)

Congrats hold! Sorry your experience was so scary, but sounds like she is a strong little girl ;) BTW - what did you name her?

Happy - I can only imagine how busy you are and the other twin mommies are! But sounds like you are all doing a great job ;) Good luck with the u/s!

JDH - Great pics :)

Whisper - YAY for sleeping good :) 

Congrats on joining the boy club First :)

I am doing OK; just so ready to be done! Just a few more days and my little guy is being evicted :haha:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

He's here, safe and sound! Michelle, I really thought you were going to beat me across the finish line. :)


----------



## michelle01

YAY Chase; CONGRATS :) I am so happy for you and what a great weight too!!! And yep, I thought I may have had my LO first, but he is now just as stubborn as his daddy :haha: But he will be here by Friday!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Casper; he is one lucky boy to have such a great daddy and so happy you were there when he decided to make his debut ;) How is Reba holding up after giving birth??


----------



## FirstTry

ChaseThisLite said:


> He's here, safe and sound! Michelle, I really thought you were going to beat me across the finish line. :)

Congratulations, Chase!!! And welcome, Caspar!


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Thanks Michelle - Reba is doing great, thanks. They have us in seperate rooms now, but I let her hold him for a while after I fed him and we'll be going over for a visit in an hour or so. :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChaseThisLite said:


> He's here, safe and sound! Michelle, I really thought you were going to beat me across the finish line. :)

Congratulations Chase! I'm so happy for you. I hope Reba is doing well too. I can't wait to see pics. You are going to be a great dad.


----------



## Em260

Congrats Chase and welcome to the world Casper!! :)


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - Congrats on Casper! I bet you are on cloud 9 right now!


Whisper - Hope they continue to sleep long periods so you can rest also!


JDH - Awesome pics hun! 


First - I knew it was a boy! :)


Wanna - So happy that Lyric will be home soon!


Hold - Sorry that your experience wasn't like you would have wanted but think that it is best for your little girl. I'm glad shes ok! Can't wait to see pics hun!


Michelle - How are you doing hun?


Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope everyone is great and your little ones are even better.


AFM - 5wks and we are still soooo over the moon right about the arrival of our son. We love our son so much there are no words to express how much we love him. The wait was well worth it.


----------



## FirstTry

That's wonderful to hear, Want! I think we're finally getting to the point where we believe this baby is going to be born. And now people are starting to stress me out about how much "work" he will be :)

Both of us are the youngest child and have never been around babies. But I'm just relying on the idea that I can always get help if it's really that difficult.


----------



## Whisper82

FirstTry said:


> That's wonderful to hear, Want! I think we're finally getting to the point where we believe this baby is going to be born. And now people are starting to stress me out about how much "work" he will be :)
> 
> Both of us are the youngest child and have never been around babies. But I'm just relying on the idea that I can always get help if it's really that difficult.

So glad it's starting to feel a little more real for you. It is really hard to believe in a pregnancy after struggling with infertility. And maybe it's just me, but babies are not nearly as hard as people tend to say. Don't get me wrong...it's a lot of work, but it's such fun work! A lot of the time it doesn't feel like work, it just feels like what I want to be doing. You will love every second. I'm a youngest child too and my DH never changed a diaper before our girls we born and I feel like most things have come pretty naturally. You'll both feel those parental instincts kick in.


----------



## JDH1982

Just checking in to see if there's any news from Michelle, hope everything went OK and little one is here safe and sound xx


hugs to you all xx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Just a quick update - Casper is in the NICU under ultraviolet lights to deal with a pesky case of infant jaundice, but all is good and he's in no danger. More details in my pregnancy journal, but no need for worry - the problem is being corrected!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

FirstTry said:


> That's wonderful to hear, Want! I think we're finally getting to the point where we believe this baby is going to be born. And now people are starting to stress me out about how much "work" he will be :)
> 
> Both of us are the youngest child and have never been around babies. But I'm just relying on the idea that I can always get help if it's really that difficult.

First everyone says the same thing but it will come to you naturally. It's not difficult and you will get into a routine. After a few weeks you'll know your baby's schedule and it will be easier. When you get to see and hear your baby at birth it will all be worth it. You won't even remember all the struggles.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

ChaseThisLite said:


> Just a quick update - Casper is in the NICU under ultraviolet lights to deal with a pesky case of infant jaundice, but all is good and he's in no danger. More details in my pregnancy journal, but no need for worry - the problem is being corrected!

Im glad everything is well with Casper.


----------



## want2conceive

FirstTry said:


> That's wonderful to hear, Want! I think we're finally getting to the point where we believe this baby is going to be born. And now people are starting to stress me out about how much "work" he will be :)
> 
> Both of us are the youngest child and have never been around babies. But I'm just relying on the idea that I can always get help if it's really that difficult.


I agree with Whisper! I don't think it's as bad as people say because we have wanted this for soooo long. Like Whisper said it is a lot of work but most of the time it's fun because it's time spent with the one we love the most in this world, our son. DH is also the youngest in his family and neither of us had ever changed a diaper before Nicholas came into our lives. After 5wks we are approaching 500 diaper changes though, lol. So we are pros already.

Those little moments that are the reasons people say babies are a handful like when he pee-pees all over the wall or all over us are just funny to us. And when he cries it's one of three things. He's either hungry, needs a diaper change or just wants to be held. You just have to find a soother your little one is comfortable with to help you so you can get some sleep in between the cries. 

I know you'll be fine. And we are here if you need any suggestions that may help you and your little one.


----------



## want2conceive

Chase - Glad Casper is doing ok, and hope we can see pics soon!

Michelle - Any updates?


----------



## ChaseThisLite

FirstTry said:


> That's wonderful to hear, Want! I think we're finally getting to the point where we believe this baby is going to be born. And now people are starting to stress me out about how much "work" he will be :)
> 
> Both of us are the youngest child and have never been around babies. But I'm just relying on the idea that I can always get help if it's really that difficult.

Up until Monday, I had never once changed a diaper and I was also the youngest child (plus there's only one of me) and people have been telling me how hard it will be from before Casper was even conceived. Not that there have not been challenges and not that there won't be many more, but it has been nowhere NEAR as hard as people made it out to be.


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone! Your comments make me feel much more confident in our ability to handle a newborn :baby:


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - I'm glad Casper's jaundice is getting better. Rose had jaundice when she was in the NICU and she had to be under lights for three days. I just hated that she had to wear those eye coverings that look like baby suntan goggles. Of course she didn't seem to mind it at all. Are you still going to get your baby photo shoot done? Please please share pics if you do! 

Want - I hear you about funny baby mishaps. The first time Lili spit up all over me (and herself) I just burst out laughing. You just have to smile about these things. 

Sandoval and Hold- haven't heard from you ladies lately. Hope you are doing ok. 

AFM - The girls are doing awesome with their sleeping! It is definitely a pattern now. They have been sleeping for five straight hours at night before needing a feeding and last night slept for six hours! It has been so wonderful. I was prepared for it to take severral more months for them to do this well. FX this continues. :happydance:


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Well, he's out and fine! And, yes, still going to get the baby photo shoot done, just had to push it back a week.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper I'm so glad the girls are sleeping longer now. I can't wait to get there. We are still at 3 hours.

Chase I read your journal I love how they wheeled you out of the hospital! I thought that was very cute. 

Want, Sandoval, hold and Michelle, I hope you are all doing well.

AFM, I've learned to feed two crying babies at the same time. Not sleeping much but all worth it. I have so much babies clothes I change the twins often do I can see them wear their clothes. I have a ped appt tomorrow I really think Dominic is close to being 9 lbs. he doesn't look 6 weeks he looks more like 3 months.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

So I was way off on the weights! Dominic is 10 lb 11 oz and Natalie is 9 lb 4 oz. I didn't enjoy the injections they got. They told me their 2 month check up consist of more injections. Here is a pic of them.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zpsf8abab7a.jpg


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!! Sorry to be MIA for so long. Dylan Philip was born on August 9 at 9:38am via c section, weighed 6 pounds 4 ounces, 18.5 inches and doing great. We got home Monday night and he needed to see the ped dr last night, weight is 5 12. They were worried about his weight cause at 39 weeks he was considered under weight and they had to run blood sugar tests on him. But he is doing good!! It is certainly an adjustment with a newborn and a toddler but we are working on a routine. He loves to sleep; usually anywhere from 3 to 5 hour spurts. I will post more later today and do personals; gonna get a few hours rest since both my boys are sleeping right now ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats Michelle! I'm glad everything went well. I love the name Dylan. I hope you have a smooth recovery. I can't wait to see pics. Take care.


----------



## Em260

Michelle - yay so happy to hear you're doing well and that Dylan is a good sleeper :thumbup: 

Chase - that's great Casper got to go home! Can't wait to see pics! 

Whisper - sounds like you have some good sleepers on your hands! 

Happy - aww they are too cute!! Thanks for sharing pics! 

First - people keep saying that stuff to us as well. That we have no idea what we're getting ourselves into, our lives are over, we'll never sleep again blah, blah, blah. So it's nice to hear from everyone on here that it's not as bad as people make it out to be.

AFM - my week of bed rest worked and it's been a week since I've had any bleeding :). I'm still taking it easy this week just in case but it's nice to get out a little more.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Em I'm glad the bleeding stopped. How long are you on bed rest?


----------



## Em260

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Em I'm glad the bleeding stopped. How long are you on bed rest?

I'm off bed rest now but was told to take it easy. I was going to go back to work part time this week but decided to wait until after my 16 week ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Em I'm glad the bleeding stopped. How long are you on bed rest?
> 
> I'm off bed rest now but was told to take it easy. I was going to go back to work part time this week but decided to wait until after my 16 week ultrasound on Tuesday.Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea. Your health is the top priority right now.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That's good, take it easy. You and your baby is what's important. Happy 15 weeks!


----------



## michelle01

Happy 15 weeks Em! Glad the bed rest helped with your bleeding too.

Hope everyone else is doing good :)

Here are a couple pictures! Things are going well, just working on getting into a routine.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0347.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCN0358.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0371.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Em260

Thanks, everyone. It's been an adjustment to be home but I know it's for the most important reason :)

Michelle - oh those pictures are so precious!! I love how proud big brother looks :). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whisper82

Em - so glad you are feeling better! It is amazing what a little time off your feet can do!

Michelle - awwww! He looks so tiny! His little hands on the pacifier are adorable. And I love your two boys together. Precious.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Michelle those are adorable! I love the big brother pic. I hope you are recovering well.


----------



## JDH1982

Gorgeous pics Michelle, welcome baby Dylan xxx


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Great pics, Michelle. I really love the big brother ones!

fwiw, I've started a parenting journal. You can see the link in my siggy. And for fun, here's a picture I took of Casper last night when I put him to bed. He just looked so much like he was chillin', I couldn't resist.
 



Attached Files:







DSC07155.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Great picture Chase! He looks very relaxed. That's exactly how my twins like to sleep.


----------



## FirstTry

So cute, Chase! How's daddyhood going so far?


----------



## JDH1982

Adorable Chase. How you finding being a Daddy? X


----------



## Em260

Oh he's so cute Chase!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi everyone, hope you are all well! I've been MIA for so long; just been enjoying being a mummy! Liam is doing great and we're loving every second with him. Congratulations to all the new babies that have arrived; I can't believe we've all got here!

Hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well and enjoying the preparation for your lo's arrival :hugs:


----------



## Whisper82

Chase - Casper is one cool dude! Too cute.

Sandoval - Glad to hear you and Liam are doing well. I love the name Liam by the way. 

AFM - Feeling super frustrated today. DH has been really grumpy with me lately. We had a talk about it a week ago, but it is still happening. I think he is just not handling the sleep deprivation any more. I am feeling like I just need to take care of the girls by myself at night from now on because Id rather be sleep deprived than deal with a grumpy DH all of the time. The girls are sleeping a lot better, but I am a little worried I will become non functional if I don't have any nighttime help. Feels like all of the wind has gone out of my sails today. :cry: Maybe he is acting like this because we are coming up on the first anniversary of his mom's death. He hasn't really mentioned it, but I'm sure it's on his mind. Oh, and to top it all off, DH's car broke down today and we will probably have to purchase a new one. Ugh.


----------



## Em260

Whisper - sending you huge :hugs: I'm sure it's a combo of the sleep deprivation and feeling sad about his mom. I know with my DH it's always best to talk these things out. Even though you guys just spoke about it a week ago maybe you can bring it up again. Hope his car can be fixed and you don't have to get a new one.


----------



## holdontohope

Hello!! 

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. Congrats Michelle, Chase and Sand on your new babies :) Congrats Wanna on Lyric coming home!! I hope everyone else is settling into a routine at home with your little ones! 

afm: my baby girl came home last week and it has been very busy!! I have to watch her very closely when eating because she still can't figure out suck/swallow/breath and chokes:( but she will grow out of it with time. Other then that she is doing great and sleeps 4-5 hour spands at night! She is eating 3-4 oz at a time now and I am still working on bf her. As she gets bigger and stronger I hope she catches on because I hate pumping at bottles. I am looking into donating breast milk because I am making 8-12 oz every 4 hours!! My freezers are full and its way more then she needs. I am feeling great, just exhausted here and there. I am sooooooooooooo happy to have my tiny peanut home!!!

I named her Kayleigh :)


----------



## Em260

Congrats, Hold!! :happydance: That is so wonderful Kayleigh is home with you now!! Would love to see pics!


----------



## want2conceive

Happy - Dominic & Natalie are so cute! Congrat's Hun!

Michelle - Great pics. Love the big brother pic. And I'm with happy, I love the name Dylan as well. Congrat's Girl! 


Chase - great Pic. Have you adjusted to not being the only one in the house yet?
Congrat's!

Sandoval - Congrat's! Can't wait to see pics!


Hold - Congrat'sw on Kayleigh! When do we get to see pics?

Whisper - I know it was hard for my DH when his mom passed away in 2010. Just let him know you are there for him and he can count on you. Maybe you can make a gesture of lighting a candle on the anniversary of her death. If you can't make it to church light one at home and either have a moment of silence or say a little prayer. It will help him cope with it a little better. He may be like this too because she's not here to meet your little ones but remind your DH that she is watching over your family and your little girls! As for the sleep deprivation, I have been trying to sleep when Nicholas sleeps and since DH has to get up early(5am) for work I have been getting up through the night so he doesn't have to. I suggest maybe having a friend come over to spend some time with your girls so you can take a little nap. I know it would only be a couple of hrs but it will help you catch up if you can do it a few times a week with different people. :hugs:


Updated snapshot of our little one:

I love taking naps, I love riding in cars, and I love taking naps while riding in cars! LOL


----------



## Em260

Want - what a little cutie!!


----------



## michelle01

Oh whisper, I am sorry for what your going through with DH. I am sure that he is upset about his mom and I hope things get better for you!

Hold - congrats on your little girl coming home; love her name!!!

Chase - great pic! How are things going??

Want - love your picture :) he is so cute!!!

Hi Sand! Glad things are going good. 

Happy - how are you??

Things are good with us! Just been busy since my family was here from Arizona. My mom is here till Sunday. We had Dylan baptized last Sunday so it was such a crazy busy day.


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Hey all. I'm at the airport getting ready to fly home! Can't wait to show Casper off to everybody!


----------



## wannabeprego

Congratulations to everyone that has had their babies!!!! I am so glad that everyone is doing so well and that the babies are all happy and healthy!!!! The pictures of your babies are all so adorable!!!:flower:

https://i797.photobucket.com/albums/yy253/blue-nightingale/contest%20banners%20and%20images/9ff4447e36lationjpg.jpg

@Chase, I hope you have safe travels home and that you are enjoying your time with your DS. :thumbup:

@Hold, I hope that you and baby girl are both doing great!! Congrats on the birth of your daughter!! :flower:

@Michelle, Congrats on the birth of your son, he is so adorable!!! :flower:

@Want, your son is so cute!! I love the pic!!! :winkwink:

I am sorry that I have been away for a while. i have been so busy with my DD home and running back and forth to the NICU to visit DS that I have had a hard time keeping up with B&B lately. I did an update on the twins with some pics in a spoiler in my journal if anyone wants to take a peek. :thumbup:

Here is a link to my journal...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tc-twins-born-28-wks-dd-home-ds-nicu-193.html


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - so glad you have your baby girl home. That is great news that she is already sleeping so well. I hope she is keeping it up!

Want - Nicholas is still such a cutie! He will probably just keep getting cuter! Sorry to hear your DH has also lost his mom. I think you are right that it is especially hard to have these new little ones and not have a grandparent here to celebrate with us. I also agree that it is a really important part of the grief process to take time to commemorate a death in a spiritual way. 

Michelle - I bet it was so special to have Dylan baptized. How is it having two little ones around now? 

Chase - Hoping you and Casper made it home safe and sound! 

Wanna - I'm always keeping an eye on your journal. You guys are in my thoughts a lot! 

Em, First, Sandoval - how are you ladies doing? 

AFM - The anniversary of MIL's passing was on Monday. DH and I did have another good talk and he acknowledged being pretty grumpy lately and assured me he is going to try to be more positive in his interactions with me. He and his dad and brothers decided to visit the cemetery and spend some special time together yesterday in commemoration of his mother. DH and I talked about how glad we are to have each other and that we have to enjoy every moment. :) So I am definitely feeling better. Our girls are still doing pretty well with sleeping, which is surprising because they still have so many digestive issues. They can sometimes sleep six or seven hours now. :happydance: We are having them blessed in church on Sunday and then we will have some family members over to our house afterward. I will try to post a picture of them in their blessing dresses.


----------



## michelle01

Chase - hope you made it home safely and all is going good!

Wanna - glad your daughter is home and sorry elijah is still in the nicu. I will check out your journal.

Hi whisper!! Glad you and DH talked and things are better. And how awesome with the sleeping; I cannot wait to sleep again....lol. It is definitely a little more hectic with a toddler and a newborn but I am managing. Just not getting much sleep!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - so glad you and your DH had a talk. Would love to see pics of them in their dresses :)

Chase - I hope you made it home safely and are all settled in. 

Wanna - love the videos of your little ones and so happy Lyric is home with you. Hope you're doing well. 

AFM - I'm 18 weeks this week crazy it seems to be going by so fast. We're finishing up our registry and I have some questions for you all. What items are you happy you got and which ones are not useful at all?


----------



## Whisper82

Em260 said:


> Whisper - so glad you and your DH had a talk. Would love to see pics of them in their dresses :)
> 
> Chase - I hope you made it home safely and are all settled in.
> 
> Wanna - love the videos of your little ones and so happy Lyric is home with you. Hope you're doing well.
> 
> AFM - I'm 18 weeks this week crazy it seems to be going by so fast. We're finishing up our registry and I have some questions for you all. What items are you happy you got and which ones are not useful at all?

Hmmm...well we love our baby swing definitely a must. We also really like our Boppy pillow. Stroller with attachable car seat is really nice. And we live in a two level house so we got a mini fridge to put upstairs to keep bottles in. Very nice. Bottle warmers are also pretty nice if you end up bottle feeding at all.


----------



## Em260

Whisper - thanks! I was wondering about the bottle warmer so I'll go ahead and add it :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello everyone!

I'm sorry I've been MIA! I have been so busy with the twins. They keep me busy all day long. I don't know how I'm going to handle going back to work. The twins are now 10 weeks old. It seems as time is flying by. We are still working on a schedule.

Whisper how long do your twins sleep at night? Mine do 4-5 hours straight and them wake up to feed every two hours after that. It's hard since I'm not getting much sleep.

Want Nicholas is so handsome! I hope everything is well.

EM happy 19 weeks! Time is flying by.

Michelle I hope all is well.

Wanna I'm checking your journal hopefully Elijah is now home.

Chase how's it going? I hope you are getting some sleep.

I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - We are trying to put the girls to bed about 8 pm. Then we let them sleep till about 10 pm and I wake them both up to eat. :blush: I know it's a little weird, but if I don't wake them up, their longest period of sleep occurs while we are still awake. This way, they sleep for about six hours after eating till about 4:30 am. Then they eat, then they sleep till about 7 am. Then that is it for the day, because they don't really nap at all during the day. :shrug: I think they first started sleeping about five hours straight at about 2 1/2 months old and then six hours shortly thereafter. Once that starts happening, you can start feeling like a real person again!


----------



## michelle01

Happy - wow, 10 weeks already!! I feel ya on not sleeping. When do you go back to work?

Whisper - sounds like you have a good system with your girls!! I cannot wait to get 5-6 hours of sleep :) how are you feeling?

I am doing ok, have planter fasciitis and oh gosh does it hurt! Dylan started PT for his neck, Tyler will be starting speech therapy and he goes to pre school two days a week and karate class. We are certainly busy but trying to get into a routine. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper that is a very good sleeping plan! Ours is so weird, I put them to sleep at 8 and they wake up at 12 to feed and then again at 2, then at 3:30 and then 4:30. After the 4:30 they will sleep until 6. So I don't really sleep after 2 and sometimes I don't go to bed until 10 trying to finish things around the house. Natalie will nap during the day but Dominic will nap for about 15 mins and then wake up screaming! So today I brought it up to the Ped and she thinks its acid reflux. I got a prescription for both and I really hope it helps. I take them for a walk in the morning so they sleeps during that time. I sure hope they can start sleeping better soon.

Michelle I go back Oct 7!! It's too soon!! I'm sorry Michelle about plantar fasciitis can they give you anything for it? You have a busy schedule! I'm glad you are doing well. 

Dominic weighs 13 lb 15 oz and Natalie 11 lb 10 oz they got 4 shots! Ouch! They did well. They slept most of the afternoon.


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for babies! I realize you guys are struggling with sleep schedules, but I still can't wait to be in your shoes!!! :baby:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First it's all worth it. Happy 21 weeks! You are more than half way there.


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies,

just a quick update - Maternity leave started today, whoop! :happydance:

I know it's probably early for some but I really want to rest and get things sorted for little bub arriving. So exciting...49 days!! Still can't believe it's real, but the kicks and nudges are a lovely constant reminder :cloud9:

Looking forward to finding out if we're blue or pink too - not long to go though :thumbup:

Family threw me a baby shower last weekend, got lots of great things that will defo come in handy. baby not even here and already spoilt rotten :kiss:

Glad to see everyone is doing well, the fact that we all have or will have our miracle babies makes me soooo happy :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Hello Girls and Chase! 

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. My little girl has me so busy I hardly know where the time has gone! I need to catch up big time.

She has had a few ups and downs since she came home from the NICU and weekly Doctors appts. She has GERDS, acid reflux also and is on medication for it. I ended up with an infection in both breast because I am an over producer. The antibiotics I was put on gave her a yeast infection in her body. I have been working with a lactation consultant to decrease my milk supply and get her fully on the breast. I am so happy that its working! She hasn't had a bottle in a few weeks and is breast feeding like a champ. I am down to pumping 4 times a day instead of 8 :) Other then that just been super busy trying to keep up with her and laundry. She spits up so much I do laundry literally every other day. Her sleeping schedule is all over the place at the moment. She cluster feeds from 8pm-11pm about 3 times and I am not sure why. Last night she slept all night, 7 hours total. Sometimes she wakes every 3 hours, I just never know. Sleep deprivation has got to be the hardest thing ever!! 

I lover her more then anything and I can't imagine my life with out her!! :cloud9:


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Hello Girls and Chase!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much lately. My little girl has me so busy I hardly know where the time has gone! I need to catch up big time.
> 
> She has had a few ups and downs since she came home from the NICU and weekly Doctors appts. She has GERDS, acid reflux also and is on medication for it. I ended up with an infection in both breast because I am an over producer. The antibiotics I was put on gave her a yeast infection in her body. I have been working with a lactation consultant to decrease my milk supply and get her fully on the breast. I am so happy that its working! She hasn't had a bottle in a few weeks and is breast feeding like a champ. I am down to pumping 4 times a day instead of 8 :) Other then that just been super busy trying to keep up with her and laundry. She spits up so much I do laundry literally every other day. Her sleeping schedule is all over the place at the moment. She cluster feeds from 8pm-11pm about 3 times and I am not sure why. Last night she slept all night, 7 hours total. Sometimes she wakes every 3 hours, I just never know. Sleep deprivation has got to be the hardest thing ever!!
> 
> I lover her more then anything and I can't imagine my life with out her!! :cloud9:

I'm sorry to hear of the challenges you have faced, but it's awesome to hear how happy you are!!!


----------



## want2conceive

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA but Nicholas takes up most of my time. : )

I will be on soon to do personals, and wanted to post the link to the video DH made of the our TTC story & pregnancy to our miracle arrival of Nicholas. Don't know if it's ok to post since our faces are on it. Not sure if it's allowed since all pics and such everyone has ever posted we always make sure our faces are hidden.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want I think it's up to you if you want is to see your faces. I know what you mean about Nicholas taking most of your time. I'll post a pic of the twins shortly.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

This is me and the twins supporting our football team!!

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zps57500ff5.jpg


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> This is me and the twins supporting our football team!!
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zps57500ff5.jpg

Gorgeous! All three of you. You are a happy bunny!


----------



## want2conceive

Happy & Whisper - Nice that you've found a sleep schedule. I've heard that keeping the blinds open during the day in the house will help differentiate night and day. 

Michelle - My my, that is a very busy schedule hun. Hope your getting help.

First - Have you started feeling kicks? I started to feel them really hard at around 22weeks.

JDH - Your almost there at the finish line! Great that your little one already got a lot of gifts at your baby shower. 

Hold - I know what you mean. Nicholas is the same way about keeping me busy and sleep deprived. If I hold him he sleeps but there is a catch, I have to be standing. If I sit down he starts to cry.... lol so I can't even rest when he sleeps sometimes. When he's in the crib I am able to catch up....well mostly. Sorry about your struggles and hope for an easier next few weeks for you & your little girl. And I feel the same for me with Nicholas, I have never loved anything in my life like the way I love him. 

Happy - Thanks, I will post the video shortly for you ladies. And I love you photo....like three pees in a pod. : )


----------



## want2conceive

Ok, here it is ladies. The video my husband made. Took months to do this project as he was collecting pics all throughout our pregnancy. 


And just a little reminder to have a box of tissues handy just in case.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8S82n0v6n4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Em260

Hold - hope you're getting some more rest and Kayleigh's reflux is getting better. 

Happy - aw what a cute pic!! 

Want - amazing video wow!! What a perfect way to document your journey. 

JDH - congrats on maternity leave starting and your shower. 

AFM - I had my 20 week ultrasound this week and everything is right on track with my little girl. I've started feeling her kicks nonstop this past week or so and it's such an amazing feeling. DH has felt them too :)


----------



## FirstTry

Want: you were not kidding with the tissues! I can't wait to have our little guy!

AFM, yes, I have been feeling quickening since about 13 weeks (I know you think I'm crazy) and my husband felt a kick for the first time on the morning of 18 weeks. Since then, baby has been a big kicker! Yesterday, he was the most active ever, kicking and flipping around all day and night. I put my hand on my belly and felt him turning his whole body around. It's funny because neither we nor the doctor could find the hb using a Doppler until 16 weeks, which is late. But the kicking started very early.

Anyway, it's exciting times :)


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks Em & First!


First - it sounds like your little one is going to love soccer. Lol


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Want that was beautiful! Couldn't help it but I cried. True little miracle.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Hold - hope you're getting some more rest and Kayleigh's reflux is getting better.
> 
> Happy - aw what a cute pic!!
> 
> Want - amazing video wow!! What a perfect way to document your journey.
> 
> JDH - congrats on maternity leave starting and your shower.
> 
> AFM - I had my 20 week ultrasound this week and everything is right on track with my little girl. I've started feeling her kicks nonstop this past week or so and it's such an amazing feeling. DH has felt them too :)

Yay for kicking, Em! I'm glad your pregnancy is going well :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

Thanks Happy. DH worked really hard in making it and had some really good ideas for pictures. And I gave him a hard time throughout telling him to hurry up and such because of how uncomfortable I was with swollen feet and all. But it came out really good. Was very emotional for us the first time he showed it to me.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Want: you were not kidding with the tissues! I can't wait to have our little guy!
> 
> AFM, yes, I have been feeling quickening since about 13 weeks (I know you think I'm crazy) and my husband felt a kick for the first time on the morning of 18 weeks. Since then, baby has been a big kicker! Yesterday, he was the most active ever, kicking and flipping around all day and night. I put my hand on my belly and felt him turning his whole body around. It's funny because neither we nor the doctor could find the hb using a Doppler until 16 weeks, which is late. But the kicking started very early.
> 
> Anyway, it's exciting times :)

Not crazy at all! 12-13 weeks is around the time I started feeling those first few flutters too. It's so great to feel the bigger kicks and movements now though and it's so reassuring :). Definitely sounds like you've got a little soccer player in there.


----------



## michelle01

Happy - what a great picture :)

Want - WOW!!! That video is soooo amazing!!

First - that is great for feeling kicks and not crazy it's early; it's such an awesome thing to feel ;)

Afm - Dylan is colicky so it's been hard. I just switched formula to soy so that seemed to help, but the sleepless nights are just killing me. I also got plantar fasciitis in my left foot which hurts like crazy!!


----------



## Whisper82

Gosh I have not posted for a while so I don't think I can even try to catch up on all personals. But I have to say I LOVE your video Want. So very lovely. It is neat to see you and your DH. And a very cute picture of Happy and her twins! I hope you pregnant ladies are doing well and hanging in there. It's so fun to start feeling movement! 

AFM - I have just been so exhausted. Our girls were sleeping for a 5-6 hour stretch at night for a while, and for nearly two weeks now we have revereted back to 3-4 hours for some reason. Ugh. I am dying of sleep deprivation. We got the green light from the pediatrician today to start giving them rice cereal and puréed baby foods so I am hoping a cereal bottle before bed will help them sleep better. We are also starting reflux meds for both girls. Have any of you had luck with reflux meds? Seems like i remember some of your kids might be on them. Otherwise the twins are doing well and are very social and smiley now. It's really fun to interact with them.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Want, that video is so beautiful!!! I love it!! It brought tears to my eyes!!! :cloud9: 

AFM, I did a really long update about what is going on with the twins in my journal. My son is still in the NICU but I think he will hopefully be home some time next week if the hospital stops dragging their feet and does what is needed to be done to release him soon. I haven't been on much either because like many of you guys I have been super busy with my daughter and with visiting her brother in the NICU. Plus I have been working really hard to get my son released from the hospital. He is meeting all of the requirements to be released now, but they were dragging their feet and I had to get the social worker involved. I am so frustrated with the hospital. My son has been in the NICU for over 4 months now and I am emotionally and mentally drained. I can't wait until he is home for good and we can move forward. Here is a link to my journal and some pics in the spoiler of both babies.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tc-twins-born-28-wks-dd-home-ds-nicu-196.html

When my son comes home I am going to have to monitor his blood sugars and give him medications because of his problems with low blood sugar although his sugars have been stable for over a week now, so I think he will be fine. I also have to take him an Endocrinologist at a childrens hospital in a city in the next state over to monitor his blood sugar problem. I have to get a special monitor and I have to go into the hospital to be shown by the nurses how to use the monitor properly.


----------



## wannabeprego

HappyBunnyAB said:


> This is me and the twins supporting our football team!!
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zps57500ff5.jpg

You look great and the twins are adorable. :thumbup::winkwink: Thanks for sharing the pic!! 

We have Steelers outfits for the twins but they won't fit into them just yet.:baby::baby: They should be able to wear them soon though. :thumbup: My DH is the real sports fan. I just go with the flow. LOL...


----------



## want2conceive

thanks ladies, DH really spent a lot of time on it to make feel just right.


Somebody gave me a home remedy for when the baby is teething. They told me to put an egg....yes an egg into one of the baby's sock and tape it over the doorway of the room he sleeps in. They said if we do this the aby won't ever have a fever because of the teething and won't feel pain eiter. Never heard of this before so wanted to run it by you ladies.

Whisper - Hope you can get back into a sleep routine soon.

Wanna - Sorry about having to check his blood sugar. hope he continues to improve and eventually won't need to keep checking


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper82 said:


> Gosh I have not posted for a while so I don't think I can even try to catch up on all personals. But I have to say I LOVE your video Want. So very lovely. It is neat to see you and your DH. And a very cute picture of Happy and her twins! I hope you pregnant ladies are doing well and hanging in there. It's so fun to start feeling movement!
> 
> AFM - I have just been so exhausted. Our girls were sleeping for a 5-6 hour stretch at night for a while, and for nearly two weeks now we have revereted back to 3-4 hours for some reason. Ugh. I am dying of sleep deprivation. We got the green light from the pediatrician today to start giving them rice cereal and puréed baby foods so I am hoping a cereal bottle before bed will help them sleep better. We are also starting reflux meds for both girls. Have any of you had luck with reflux meds? Seems like i remember some of your kids might be on them. Otherwise the twins are doing well and are very social and smiley now. It's really fun to interact with them.

Whisper my kids are on acid reflux medication, Zantac. Dominic had an X-ray done yesterday to see how bad it was and it's not that bad I have to keep him on the medication. Ever since he's been on it he has gotten a lot better. He doesn't wake up screaming like he used to. Mine are sleeping 4-5 hours straight but as soon as midnight comes they wake up every 2 hours not necessarily to eat sometimes they just want to be rocked to sleep. So I know how you must feel being so sleep deprived. I can't wait to add cereal and purée to their bottles.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

wannabeprego said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> This is me and the twins supporting our football team!!
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n171/lovelpadriana/image_zps57500ff5.jpg
> 
> You look great and the twins are adorable. :thumbup::winkwink: Thanks for sharing the pic!!
> 
> We have Steelers outfits for the twins but they won't fit into them just yet.:baby::baby: They should be able to wear them soon though. :thumbup: My DH is the real sports fan. I just go with the flow. LOL...Click to expand...

Wanna I'm so glad Elijah is going home soon. I'm sorry about the sugar levels but I'm glad he's going home. I saw the pics they are so adorable! Once they got into their steelers outfits you have to post a pic.


----------



## JDH1982

35 weeks ladies!! So exciting! Not long till we know what colour yellow bump will become!

I am struggling with hip and pelvic pain at the mo, so sleeping isn't really happening. I hate complaining about such a wonderful thing, but I am ready now to meet baby. 38+ weeks sounds good to me, please not 40+ lol xx

Glad everyone is well and their babies are as perfect as ever xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Happy 35 weeks JDH! Don't feel bad for complaining! I can't wait to see what your yellow bump is! Do you have everything ready? Maybe your baby will make an early appearance.


----------



## Whisper82

Wanna - Hope you are hanging in there and at Elijah is at home by now.

Want - I've heard that it is really helpful to give baby something cold to gum on during tething, like a frozen banana or carrot. I'm not really looking forward to the teething process. :wacko:

Happy - I was happy to hear your LO has been on Zantac. We just put our girls on it and it is a miracle worker for us! Sounds like you are still having a tough time if your kids are still waking up every two hours after midnight. That is so hard....I've been there. FX they start sleeping more during the night. :hugs:

JDH - WOW! I am so excited for you! Any time now! Your story is so inspiring. You've earned the right to complain. Pregnancy is wonderful, but no one ever said its easy. :hugs:

AFM - I have fabulous news....here it comes.....Rose slept through the night last night!!!! From about 10 pm until 8 am! Lili only woke up once. It is a miracle! I think putting the girls on reflux meds and starting rice cereal has been the key. Every night before bed they get a bottle that is a mix of formula, rice cereal, and fruit purée. FX this isn't just a fluke and that we can eventually start getting some sleep on a consistent basis. :happydance:


----------



## Em260

JDH - congrats on being 35 weeks!! 

Whisper - fantastic news! sleep is always good :). I love your new profile pic! Your girls are so cute!


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper- what reflux medicine are the twins on? And how much rice cereal are you adding? 

My baby girl is on Zantac but it's not working and she hates the taste of it so dr is switching her to something new that's flavored. She spits up a ton! Like crazy crazy amount I have no idea how she is still gaining weight... She weighs over 10lbs at 2 months old!! :haha:


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - They are on Zantac. I usually give it to them about 15 minutes before their bedtime feeding. I have been adding two to three tablespoons of cereal to 4 ounces of formula. The pediatrician said to wait till they were four months, so we just started. But my sister gave my nieces cereal at like two weeks old. Lol. They are ages 12 to 20 now and have never had any issues from eating solids early. :shrug:


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper82 said:


> Hold - They are on Zantac. I usually give it to them about 15 minutes before their bedtime feeding. I have been adding two to three tablespoons of cereal to 4 ounces of formula. The pediatrician said to wait till they were four months, so we just started. But my sister gave my nieces cereal at like two weeks old. Lol. They are ages 12 to 20 now and have never had any issues from eating solids early. :shrug:

Yea she is on Zantac 3x a day 1ml. It's so hard to get it down her. She just absolutely hates the taste. 

Rice cereal is also prescribed for acid reflux. I have tried it a couple times. I pump and add 1tsp to 2oz of breastmilk. Just that small amount does wonders for her!!! But I feel scared giving it to her sometimes.


----------



## FirstTry

Question for anyone who has had preterm labor. I'm at 23w5d and I feel great. But of course I still worry. 

Did you feel great before your preterm labor? What were your first signs that something was changing? How long was it between those earliest signs and when you knew something might be wrong or that labor was starting?

I just want to be prepared for all possibilities. Thank you!


----------



## Whisper82

Hey First - I delivered at 33+1 because of preeclampsia. I got super swollen and felt like crap for about three weeks before I was diagnosed. After a blood test indicated my liver enzymes were elevated, I had to deliver immediately. So yeah, I did feel terrible for a while before that. You are all most to V-day so that is awesome! An acquaintance of my DH delivered at 21 weeks and baby survived. Medical technology is amazing nowadays.


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> Hey First - I delivered at 33+1 because of preeclampsia. I got super swollen and felt like crap for about three weeks before I was diagnosed. After a blood test indicated my liver enzymes were elevated, I had to deliver immediately. So yeah, I did feel terrible for a while before that. You are all most to V-day so that is awesome! An acquaintance of my DH delivered at 21 weeks and baby survived. Medical technology is amazing nowadays.

Thank you, Whisper. What is V-day?


----------



## Whisper82

Viability day! 24 weeks: when the baby can live outside the womb. Of course, as I already noted, some babies can survive even earlier than that. Pretty amazing.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hey everybody my son is finally home from the NICU!! :happydance::happydance: Check out my update and the video of the two of them together in the spoiler in my journal!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-28-wks-dd-home-ds-nicu-197.html#post29903633

I hope that everyone had a wonderful weekend. I hope that you pregnant girls are doing great and that everyone's babys are doing well also!!! :flower::hugs:

I haven't been on much lately because having the two of them home is so busy I can barely catch my breath and I am exhausted!!! DH is home on maternity leave helping me out right now though, thank goodness!! Then my sisters come down to help when he goes back to work!!!


----------



## Em260

Wanna - I'm so happy to read this news yay!! I'm off to check out your journal :)


----------



## JDH1982

Very happy to hear this wanna, such a special time for you xx


----------



## JDH1982

Full Term today ladies!! 

Cannot wait to meet little Miss or Mr! xx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Whisper82

Congrats JDH! You will have a happy healthy baby soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Yay JDH! I can't wait to find out what you are having!


----------



## Em260

Congrats JDH!! How exciting and can't wait to hear if you had a boy or girl!


----------



## Em260

Hey ladies do any of you have a baby carrier that you use and love? I see a ton of people here with Ergobaby and Baby Bjorn but have also seen quite a few of those complicated looking wrap things too.


----------



## Whisper82

We have an Infantino and a Snugli. They are both really nice. The Infantino is a little easier to use, the Snugli is maybe slightly sturdier. I've also heard great things about the Bjorn, but those things are super pricey. Of course if someone is getting it for you.... :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Hey ladies do any of you have a baby carrier that you use and love? I see a ton of people here with Ergobaby and Baby Bjorn but have also seen quite a few of those complicated looking wrap things too.

My friend told me the Ergo is the best because you carry the weight on your hips. The saleslady at Buy Buy Baby said the same.


----------



## holdontohope

Hello!!! 

It's so quite on here lately! Everyone is busy with babies and pregnancy I suppose :) 


Well my little girl is just so amazing!! I can't get over how perfect she is :cloud9: We have still had some difficulty with acid reflux and pain with eating but were managing and finally getting her on a medicine in the PPI category. Dr instructed me to add rice cereal to her bottle of breast milk to thicken it and help keep things down. I LOVE breastfeeding, HATE pumping... So it's been challenging and I have resulted to letting my supply decrease and just giving her frozen milk from my huge stash.... She is chunky and weighs 10lbs at 10 weeks old! 

On a positive/shocking note!!!! I have some news :) 
I have had some tests done and ultrasound. It appears pregnancy and healed my body pretty well from the endometriosis! I have been told and cleared.... To try and have another baby if I desire :happydance:

Call me crazy..... But I would love to give Kayleigh a full blood sibling, something I never thought was possible, and my 10 frozen embryos makes this all very tempting!!!! 


:haha:


----------



## FirstTry

holdontohope said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> It's so quite on here lately! Everyone is busy with babies and pregnancy I suppose :)
> 
> 
> Well my little girl is just so amazing!! I can't get over how perfect she is :cloud9: We have still had some difficulty with acid reflux and pain with eating but were managing and finally getting her on a medicine in the PPI category. Dr instructed me to add rice cereal to her bottle of breast milk to thicken it and help keep things down. I LOVE breastfeeding, HATE pumping... So it's been challenging and I have resulted to letting my supply decrease and just giving her frozen milk from my huge stash.... She is chunky and weighs 10lbs at 10 weeks old!
> 
> On a positive/shocking note!!!! I have some news :)
> I have had some tests done and ultrasound. It appears pregnancy and healed my body pretty well from the endometriosis! I have been told and cleared.... To try and have another baby if I desire :happydance:
> 
> Call me crazy..... But I would love to give Kayleigh a full blood sibling, something I never thought was possible, and my 10 frozen embryos makes this all very tempting!!!!
> 
> 
> :haha:

It's sounds like you and your LO are doing great, Hope! And it's amazing that your Endo is better. Wow, 10 frosties is a lot. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Em260

Hold - great news about your endo that is fantastic!! And good to hear your little girl is doing so well too!


----------



## Whisper82

Hold - Wow that is great news! Any thoughts on how long you might wait if you decide to try for #2? We have one frosty and I would love to try it at some point (not till the girls are a little older), but I think DH is pretty content with our twins. I'm still trying work him around to considering it. :winkwink:


----------



## holdontohope

Thanks girls!! I am so thrilled about the endo being under control now and healing. Breastfeeding only continues to make things better!! 

Whisper- they told me I could go for it now if I wanted too!! Yikes lol I am still sitting with the idea of having another one. I think I would wait till after the holidays if I do. So probably Begining of Jan :) And this time I would for sure only transfer 1. Last time I transferred 2 and only ended up with one baby, but if I do it again I will only transfer 1 even if it takes a couple tries because my body most likely could not carry twins to a safe point. 
Good luck working on your DH!! Give him some time for all the NICU stuff to wear off and I bet he will be on board :)


----------



## Whisper82

Hello! How is everyone? I've just been thinking about you ladies recently. And Chase....haven't seen him for a while and hope everything is going well. 

I don't really have much to report. The girls are doing great and growing really well. They are about 13.5 pounds now, so probably smaller than a lot of kids their age. But they are still catching up on growth and are likely to be petite girls anyway. Their digestive issues are getting a lot better and they are sleeping through the night fairly consistently lately. Yay! Rose is generally the spunky one, but recently Lili discovered that she enjoys making a high pitched inhuman squeeling noise. Lol. It is an annoying noise, but adorable that she is figuring out how to get an instant reaction from people around her. Hope everyone else and their LOs and pregnancies are going well!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello whisper I'm so glad your girls are doing well. I haven't been around here in a while I've been busy with my twins and work. I can't believe your girls are 5 months already time is flying by. I'm glad their digestive issues have gotten better. There's nothing better than having the babies sleep through the night.

AFM, my twins are growing too fast. Dominic is 17 lbs and Natalie is 13 lbs. They smile all day long and make noises. I love being a mom is the most amazing feeling!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## FirstTry

Awesome reports, Whisper and Happy!

We are getting more and more excited. I'll be 27 weeks tomorrow with our boy! I'm feeling pretty well and everything seems to be progressing normally. He's still kicking up a storm, as well as moving and scraping and punching :dance:


----------



## JDH1982

aww first, you'll be 3rd tri tomorrow, so exciting!

Can't believe I have a week+1 till EDD, got a feeling i'll go over tho, as got no signs really. Fingers crossed for a surprise next week though xx


----------



## FirstTry

JDH1982 said:


> aww first, you'll be 3rd tri tomorrow, so exciting!
> 
> Can't believe I have a week+1 till EDD, got a feeling i'll go over tho, as got no signs really. Fingers crossed for a surprise next week though xx

Wow, that's awesome, JDH!

Are you going to try walks, spicy food, sex, etc?

I've been trying to figure out whether the 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks or 28. Either way, I'm close. Belly and boobs are so big already, I often feel squished, especially when I'm sitting.


----------



## JDH1982

I think it's 27 weeks-term but who knows, that's what I was told anyway lol but yes either way you're there!!

I think i'm just going to let nature takes its cause. I'm not a fan of spicy food and am so uncomfortable that I really don't think I could walk far anyway, I've got really bad SPD so it's probably a no no - typical!

May try the age old sex though, if DH is willing haha Also got my birthing ball that i've been bouncing on for the last week, so we'll see.

Very excited tho xx


----------



## Em260

Whisper and Happy - great to hear you're both doing well and your twins are growing and healthy! I can't believe they are 4 and 5 months already!!

JDH - ooh you're so close how exciting!! 

First - congrats on 3rd tri. I think it starts at 27 weeks so you're already there yay!


----------



## Whisper82

Just thought I'd spread some Halloween cheer. Here are my girls in their costumes. I think they are pretty darn cute.


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> Just thought I'd spread some Halloween cheer. Here are my girls in their costumes. I think they are pretty darn cute.
> 
> View attachment 691945

The are so adorable!

My DH has a (reasonable) fear that I'm going to dress our boy up in animal costumes regularly. Can't wait!!!

Where did you get those? They are really great.


----------



## Em260

Whisper82 said:


> Just thought I'd spread some Halloween cheer. Here are my girls in their costumes. I think they are pretty darn cute.
> 
> View attachment 691945

Awww I love them!! So cute!! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## JDH1982

Aww Whisper they look adorable!

Well, I went for a midwife check up today but couldn't have my sweep - URGH! Midwife said cervix was still long, it had shortened a little but not enough for her to do the sweep. She had a fumble and stretched it a bit, and said she could get 1 finger in a little but not enough to do a full sweep, (sorry if TMI) but she said what she had done would hopefully start some more frequent BH (I've had none that i've known about) that should help to thin and shorten my cervix.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Will have another sweep next Thursday if still pregnant. It didn't hurt at all either. I know she didn't do it properly but it was still not uncomfortable at all.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Whisper82

Thanks ladies!

JDH - Its the never-ending pregnancy! Your LO feels so snugly and cuddly in there that he/she does not want to come out. I don't blame him/her. But I am anxious to find out if you are team blue or pink!


----------



## Whisper82

FirstTry said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd spread some Halloween cheer. Here are my girls in their costumes. I think they are pretty darn cute.
> 
> View attachment 691945
> 
> 
> The are so adorable!
> 
> My DH has a (reasonable) fear that I'm going to dress our boy up in animal costumes regularly. Can't wait!!!
> 
> Where did you get those? They are really great.Click to expand...

Well when your LO gets here make sure to post some pics of him in animal regalia. :haha: We just got these costumes on clearance at a local store. Turned out cuter than I thought they would.


----------



## holdontohope

Alright.... I have questions!!!

Whose babies are on acid reflux medications and if so what kind?? 

We have tried Zantac, Pepcid and Nizatidine with no luck. My little girl is still spitting up like a fountain! 

Any advice/help would be lovey :) 

And at night she does amaizing! Doesn't spit up or cry and sleeps 8-10 hours straight! I know I am very lucky :) But during the day she suffers :(


----------



## Whisper82

holdontohope said:


> Alright.... I have questions!!!
> 
> Whose babies are on acid reflux medications and if so what kind??
> 
> We have tried Zantac, Pepcid and Nizatidine with no luck. My little girl is still spitting up like a fountain!
> 
> Any advice/help would be lovey :)
> 
> And at night she does amaizing! Doesn't spit up or cry and sleeps 8-10 hours straight! I know I am very lucky :) But during the day she suffers :(

So I you and I have talked meds before and you probably already know my girls are on Zantac. Works really well for us. Have you taken her to a physical therapist? They can give you some positioning tips and other stuff that might help. Maybe baby massage? We were told to feed our kids with them lying on their left side to aid digestion and minimize spit up. Sorry I am just grasping at straws here. Unfortunately I think some kids are just spitty. Prematurity doesn't help. Hope you find some workable solutions. :hugs:


----------



## holdontohope

Whisper82 said:


> holdontohope said:
> 
> 
> Alright.... I have questions!!!
> 
> Whose babies are on acid reflux medications and if so what kind??
> 
> We have tried Zantac, Pepcid and Nizatidine with no luck. My little girl is still spitting up like a fountain!
> 
> Any advice/help would be lovey :)
> 
> And at night she does amaizing! Doesn't spit up or cry and sleeps 8-10 hours straight! I know I am very lucky :) But during the day she suffers :(
> 
> So I you and I have talked meds before and you probably already know my girls are on Zantac. Works really well for us. Have you taken her to a physical therapist? They can give you some positioning tips and other stuff that might help. Maybe baby massage? We were told to feed our kids with them lying on their left side to aid digestion and minimize spit up. Sorry I am just grasping at straws here. Unfortunately I think some kids are just spitty. Prematurity doesn't help. Hope you find some workable solutions. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!! Yea we have talked before. How are your girls? Are you still giving your girls rice cereal and do u notice a difference? 

No one has ever recommended a physical therapist before! I didn't even think about that. I have heard of the left side thing but Im breastfeeding and she will only eat one way lol


----------



## Whisper82

Yes I think the cereal is really helpful. We also recently changed formula and I think that has also helped. Hang in there! I think they also get better as they grow and develop.


----------



## JDH1982

Due date today - no signs still, baby is far too comfy!

Hopefully not too much longer though i'm desperate to meet him/her xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper those costumes are adorable! I'll have to share mine. We didn't go anywhere we just took pics.

Hold we are using Zantac and if has been working well. Have they done an xray on your LO? I hope they give you something that works well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH1982 said:


> Due date today - no signs still, baby is far too comfy!
> 
> Hopefully not too much longer though i'm desperate to meet him/her xx

I'm so excited! Hurry baby hurry!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone!!! Hope things are going well. Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Tyler and I are getting over bronchitis and back to work tomorrow :(. Tyler had a blast on Halloween! I stayed home with Dylan cause we had some rain. I attached the kids Halloween pic and a pic I took of Dylan yesterday. 

Hold - sorry for the spitting up issues; Tyler had horrible reflux and we had to change formula to one with rice cereal in it. And yay for frosties; good luck in January!!

Love the costumes whisper :) so cute!!

Jdh - hope your LO decides to make an appearance soon ;)

First - wow things are going so fast, moving right along!! How are you feeling? 

Hi happy & Em :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## michelle01

Here is the pic of Dylan.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - I hope LO is in the process of coming out by now! Keep us updated!

Happy - I would love to see your kids on their costumes! 

Michelle - Good to see you back. Dylan has grown so much! What a cutie. I love seeing him with his big brother. 

AFM - My girls have both had some issues with flat spots on their heads since coming home from the NICU. The pediatrician, physical therapist etc. kept telling me not to worry about it, but I have seen improvement in Lili and not with Rose. Rose has a SUPER flat spot on one side of her head in the back and I got really tired of people telling me it will get better, so I took them both to a children's rehabilitation clinic on Friday and had them assessed. Lili's head is likely to grow rounder, but Rose is going to need one of those helmet orthotics! I am bummed that she will have to wear a helmet for a while. But also relieved that I trusted my gut and got her checked out before it is too late to correct it.


----------



## michelle01

Whisper - that is good you took them in to get checked! Dylan had torticollis and they mentioned flat spots when they have their neck turned a certain way too much and laying on it. I actually will be getting a therapist that will come to my sitters house weekly for his therapy. Although wearing a helmet isn't what you prefer, it will be worth it!! Always trust your maternal instincts ;)


----------



## FirstTry

It's great reading everyone's updates and seeing your pics!

JDH: good luck!

AFM, things are going well. The third trimester hit me like a freight train, as I can only last about 4 hours before I need a nap. Work is going to be fun these next few months! Other than that, my baby is active, which is wonderful. I am actually able to wake him up and get him to move if I haven't felt him in a few hours. That is very reassuring.

I guess I'm nesting, because I am doing my best to gather all the necessities. My mom visited and bought us a crib and I've been collecting hand-me-downs of other stuff from friends. My shower is in a few weeks, so that should help too. We've finished one coat of paint in the nursery. And I bought a glider, which I might start sleeping in if my acid reflux gets worse :/


----------



## Em260

Whisper - my friend's son had a large flat spot and had to wear a helmet. It's amazing the difference it made and now he has a perfectly round little head. Good for you for listening to your mom instincts and getting her evaluated :thumbup: 

JDH - how are you feeling? Any change? 

First - I'm totally in the nesting mood now too. I just want everything organized and put in it's place :). That's great your little guy is so active! What do you do to wake him up if you haven't felt him? I've tried orange juice but it doesn't seem to affect my little one. Just gives me a sugar high hehe.


----------



## JDH1982

I feel OK, just sick of waiting!! Desperate to meet him/her. Still have no real signs, but did have a bit of backache this morning, which isn't a contraction but at least i'm finally starting to get some niggles!


----------



## Em260

JDH1982 said:


> I feel OK, just sick of waiting!! Desperate to meet him/her. Still have no real signs, but did have a bit of backache this morning, which isn't a contraction but at least i'm finally starting to get some niggles!

Ooh that sounds promising! It won't be long now at all :)


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Whisper - my friend's son had a large flat spot and had to wear a helmet. It's amazing the difference it made and now he has a perfectly round little head. Good for you for listening to your mom instincts and getting her evaluated :thumbup:
> 
> JDH - how are you feeling? Any change?
> 
> First - I'm totally in the nesting mood now too. I just want everything organized and put in it's place :). That's great your little guy is so active! What do you do to wake him up if you haven't felt him? I've tried orange juice but it doesn't seem to affect my little one. Just gives me a sugar high hehe.

I usually just lie down on my side. If that doesn't work, I flip over back and forth. Sometimes, if DH gets close to my belly and speaks to the baby that wakes him up too.


----------



## holdontohope

I was just notified there sending us to a GI specialist at a hospital 3 hours away next week! I am relieved she will finally be getting the help she deserves, but at the same time terrified the specialist will want to do some kind of scope and more testing :(


----------



## JDH1982

Still couldn't have a sweep today, as cervix still closed *urgh* :growlmad:

Hopefully things will still happen on their own, otherwise my induction is booked for 15th November, i'd go in around 3pm. Really hoping to go natural before then...I have a week, cmon baby!

hope everyone else is doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Hold - I'm sure the specialist will have some answers for you. Hopefully the testing won't be too invasive and your little girl will be on her way to feeling better soon :hugs: 

JDH - hope things start moving soon!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Hold, I hope that the appointment goes well for your daughter and that she feels better soon. Fingers crossed she doesn't need to go through much testing!!! :hugs::flower:

@JDH, I hope that your baby decides to make an apperance soon without induction and that your L&D is quick, easy and pain free. I hope your baby is born happy and healthy!!

Sorry I haven't been on much lately guys!! The twins keep me super busy!! They are both growing fast and doing really great!! 

I posted a picture of the twins in my journal in their Halloween costumes if anyone wants to sneak a peek and i did a quick update on how they are doing on there also....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-wks-2-4-mth-nicu-stay-both-home-now-198.html


----------



## wannabeprego

error....


----------



## Whisper82

Em - I'm glad to hear your friend had success with a helmet for her LO. I'm taking Rose to see the orthotist on Friday. Hope you are feeling well!

First - I'm all for hand-me-downs and good deals! I had really bad reflux during pregnancy also (it's kind of still going on :wacko:) and my doc said Zantac is safe. Maybe ask your doc about medicine if it it gets bad. 

JDH - hoping you have an announcement for us by now! :winkwink:

Hold - Hope everything goes well with the specialist! 

Wanna - Glad to hear everything is going well with the twins! 

We are just rolling along as usual, though this is likely to be a pretty challenging week. DH left on a business trip to Buenos Aires, Argentina today. He will be gone for almost a whole week...not getting back till Saturday. :wacko: I do have family living nearby, so I can get some help with the twins, but I am going to be mostly on my own for a week. Usually DH helps a lot with the girls in the evenings after work. Hopefully I can keep my sanity and not get too lonely for DH.


----------



## Em260

Wanna - so good to hear from you and happy the twins are doing well. I'll send you a pm for facebook.

Whisper - let us know how the appt goes. My friend was so upset at first when her little guy had to get the helmet but honestly it didn't bother him at all. Little ones are very adaptable. Hope this week without your DH passes quickly!

AFM - I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow ahh! Can't believe I'm in the third trimester. I'm still feeling great so hopefully that continues. I have an OB appt on Wednesday and I'll be doing the glucose test. I'm praying I'll get more good news about my placenta previa.


----------



## Whisper82

Em - 28 weeks! Wow! So glad you are still feeling good. Still staying off bed rest right? That is great! 

So it has been just over two days since DH left. We are already practically imploding without him. Ugh. The twins only let me sleep for three hours last night. My parents and sister agreed to watch them for a couple hours today so I could take a nap, but I was so frustrated after picking the twins up that I wished I had not asked for help! My mom told me she gave them peanut butter even though I have specifically told her they are not supposed to have it. So mad. But my mom gets offended by EVERYTHING so I didn't even confront her about it at the time. I was too tired to even deal with her at the time. But I do have to think of a way to tell her again that they cannot have peanuts so I can make sure it does not happen again. Any advice?


----------



## JDH1982

Still waiting ladies!! Baby far too comfy. Induction booked for Friday evening if baby not here by then. So all being well, baby should defo be here by Saturday!


----------



## Em260

Whisper - yes, still staying off bed rest :). I'm still on limited activity, no heavy lifting and only walking allowed, but I'm so used to it now it feels normal. I would just be very firm with your Mom that you're following the pediatrician's recommendation about waiting to introduce peanuts. I know it's hard my Mom is so similar to yours and gets offended if I disagree with her in any way but just stand your ground. 

JDH - your little one is so cozy in there!! Hope he or she decides to make an appearance soon!


----------



## JDH1982

Well tonight I will be making sure my bag is all sorted, as tomorrow is definitely the day for induction! I'm sad that I haven't gone naturally and won't get the birth i'd hoped for, but at least soon my rainbow will be in my arms where they belong!

All that matters is that he/she arrives safely. They've kept me waiting long enough lol

Hopefully it won't be a lengthy induction and baby will be here tomorrow, but if not it should defo be Saturday.

xx


----------



## Em260

JDH - good luck!! Wishing you a safe and easy delivery! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## Whisper82

Congrats JDH! That is so exciting! I'm dying to see if you have a boy or girl. Good luck; I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, JDH. I'm sure all will go well!


----------



## holdontohope

Today November 17th is Preemie Awareness Day!!!! So thankful for my tiny miracle :cloud9: 

Congrats to all of you on your tiny preemies!!!! :) 

Go purple for Preemies!! :happydance:


----------



## JDH1982

Yellow bump turned BLUE - very much in love with Jacob Michael, born 16th November 2013 weighing 7lb 1oz @42 weeks. He kept us waiting as long as possible!

Will update with birth story and pics asap.


----------



## Em260

Congratulations JDH!!!! Hope you're all doing well and can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## JDH1982

Well...went into hospital for induction on Friday at 5:30pm. Was checked and cervix still hard, long and closed. Was given first pessary about 6pm, after 6 hours midwife checked and cervix was short and soft and had dilated to between 1 and 2cm with no contractions. Given 2nd pessary about 1am, left to sleep and checked again at 9:40am, had only got to 2cm still and had no contractions still. Midwife said I could go get settled in a delivery room as, being 2 weeks overdue, they wouldn't send me home. So I got up to go to the bathroom and my waters went! Very painful contractions started immediately. Was taken round to my delivery room and after 1 hour and 20 mins I felt really defeated, as I just couldn't cope with the pain yet I really wanted a drug free delivery. Midwife recommended an epidural, as she said if I couldn't cope with the pain at 2cm then I would find it very hard further on. So I reluctantly agreed. Midwife left to sort epi out and I just cried to hubby about it, but he was great and said as long as we were both ok he didn't care.

Well, contractions got extremely worse and seemed to be coming every 20 secs! 

Midwife came back 20 mins later and commented that they were 'thick and fast!' Then I got this almighty urge to push, told midwife and she said to go with it. I pushed and lost more water, midwife checked me and was amazed that she could see baby and that it was definitely time to push!!

11 minutes later Jacob came into this world making beautiful noises and I had managed my complete pain relief free labour and birth :happydance:

All 3 stages combined took just 2 hours 36 minutes. I couldn't have been happier. Feeling like I needed an epidural was because I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in a very short time so I had only had extreme contractions from the beginning :haha:

Both DH and I are so in love :cloud9: and he thinks i'm amazing for managing my labour without even gas and air :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-16 18.39.23.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5









2013-11-17 20.25.47.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6









moses basket 1 day old.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FirstTry

JDH1982 said:


> Well...went into hospital for induction on Friday at 5:30pm. Was checked and cervix still hard, long and closed. Was given first pessary about 6pm, after 6 hours midwife checked and cervix was short and soft and had dilated to between 1 and 2cm with no contractions. Given 2nd pessary about 1am, left to sleep and checked again at 9:40am, had only got to 2cm still and had no contractions still. Midwife said I could go get settled in a delivery room as, being 2 weeks overdue, they wouldn't send me home. So I got up to go to the bathroom and my waters went! Very painful contractions started immediately. Was taken round to my delivery room and after 1 hour and 20 mins I felt really defeated, as I just couldn't cope with the pain yet I really wanted a drug free delivery. Midwife recommended an epidural, as she said if I couldn't cope with the pain at 2cm then I would find it very hard further on. So I reluctantly agreed. Midwife left to sort epi out and I just cried to hubby about it, but he was great and said as long as we were both ok he didn't care.
> 
> Well, contractions got extremely worse and seemed to be coming every 20 secs!
> 
> Midwife came back 20 mins later and commented that they were 'thick and fast!' Then I got this almighty urge to push, told midwife and she said to go with it. I pushed and lost more water, midwife checked me and was amazed that she could see baby and that it was definitely time to push!!
> 
> 11 minutes later Jacob came into this world making beautiful noises and I had managed my complete pain relief free labour and birth :happydance:
> 
> All 3 stages combined took just 2 hours 36 minutes. I couldn't have been happier. Feeling like I needed an epidural was because I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in a very short time so I had only had extreme contractions from the beginning :haha:
> 
> Both DH and I are so in love :cloud9: and he thinks i'm amazing for managing my labour without even gas and air :thumbup:

Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations! You are so lucky that it was fast. I think you're amazing with or without meds (which I plan on getting)!

Jacob is gorgeous! Enjoy your little boy :happydance:


----------



## Whisper82

Yay! Congratulations JDH! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

FirstTry said:


> JDH1982 said:
> 
> 
> Well...went into hospital for induction on Friday at 5:30pm. Was checked and cervix still hard, long and closed. Was given first pessary about 6pm, after 6 hours midwife checked and cervix was short and soft and had dilated to between 1 and 2cm with no contractions. Given 2nd pessary about 1am, left to sleep and checked again at 9:40am, had only got to 2cm still and had no contractions still. Midwife said I could go get settled in a delivery room as, being 2 weeks overdue, they wouldn't send me home. So I got up to go to the bathroom and my waters went! Very painful contractions started immediately. Was taken round to my delivery room and after 1 hour and 20 mins I felt really defeated, as I just couldn't cope with the pain yet I really wanted a drug free delivery. Midwife recommended an epidural, as she said if I couldn't cope with the pain at 2cm then I would find it very hard further on. So I reluctantly agreed. Midwife left to sort epi out and I just cried to hubby about it, but he was great and said as long as we were both ok he didn't care.
> 
> Well, contractions got extremely worse and seemed to be coming every 20 secs!
> 
> Midwife came back 20 mins later and commented that they were 'thick and fast!' Then I got this almighty urge to push, told midwife and she said to go with it. I pushed and lost more water, midwife checked me and was amazed that she could see baby and that it was definitely time to push!!
> 
> 11 minutes later Jacob came into this world making beautiful noises and I had managed my complete pain relief free labour and birth :happydance:
> 
> All 3 stages combined took just 2 hours 36 minutes. I couldn't have been happier. Feeling like I needed an epidural was because I had gone from 2cm to fully dilated in a very short time so I had only had extreme contractions from the beginning :haha:
> 
> Both DH and I are so in love :cloud9: and he thinks i'm amazing for managing my labour without even gas and air :thumbup:
> 
> Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations! You are so lucky that it was fast. I think you're amazing with or without meds (which I plan on getting)!
> 
> Jacob is gorgeous! Enjoy your little boy :happydance:Click to expand...

Definitely amazing with or without drugs, as I now know how much it hurts :haha: and I really didn't think I could cope, just lucky it was quick and I was at then end :thumbup:

can't wait to see more gorgeous babies delivered by such deserving women :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Aww Jacob is gorgeous!! What an incredible birth story, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations JDH! He is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your birth story. I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats JDH! He is such a cutie!!


----------



## wannabeprego

JDH, Congratulations on the birth of your son!! He is adorable!!! :flower:

https://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u629/LeslieRo1/Congratulations/Congratulations2_zpse139bc03.gif


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks guys, i'm so in love with him, he's amazing and I learn something new every day 
here's a new pic of my cheeky boy at 2 weeks old :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-30 15.02.18.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FirstTry

JDH1982 said:


> Thanks guys, i'm so in love with him, he's amazing and I learn something new every day
> here's a new pic of my cheeky boy at 2 weeks old :cloud9:

Yay! He's awesome.


----------



## Whisper82

Wow! Look how alert and bright-eyed he is! What a cutie! 

How is everyone? I hope everyone's LOs are doing well and that the pregnant ladies are feeling good. 

My twins are six months old now! I can't believe I've had them for half a year already! They are such wonderful little ladies with such different personalities. Poor little Rose has to get an orthotic helmet. She is getting her head scanned for it on Wednesday. Other than that, they are both as healthy as can be. They are still pretty small, just over 14 lbs, but are about the size they are supposed to be for their adjusted age.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH he is so alert and hansome! Enjoy it because they grow very fast.

Whisper I'm glad you are doing well. Dominic is getting a helmet too due to flat area on the back of his head. They told me that sometimes this happens because they are so cramped in the wound so they lean their head to a side and it starts getting flat. Hopefully Rose won't have to wear for too long. 6 months already? It's going by too fast.

I hope everyone else is doing well with their babies and their pregnancies.

My twins are 5 months now. Dominic is 20 lbs and Natalie 17 lbs. Growing too fast. I'll try to post pictures later from my phone since my laptop won't let me.


----------



## michelle01

How handsome JDH!! 

I just had Dylans 4 month appt last night; little guy is 7 percentile for his height and 79 percentile for his weight..UGH! He was just over 15 pounds, so short and chubby!!! I will post some pictures later today once I download them; I had them taken on Black Friday.

Hope everyone is doing good!!!!


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - sorry Dominic has to get a helmet. I hope he adjusts quickly and it doesn't bug him too much. 

Michelle - I think short and round is a fabulously cute quality in both babies and pets. Lol. :winkwink: Glad to hear Dylan is doing well. 

Baby Rose got her helmet on Thursday. So far she hates it! :wacko: I am really hoping she can adjust. I've had to carry her around and snuggle her all day since she got it. Otherwise she is screaming. Here she is in her new hat:


----------



## michelle01

Awww Whisper, Rose looks adorable. But poor thing; hopefully she adjusts to wearing it. Does she have to wear it when she sleeps?


----------



## Whisper82

Yeah she will have to wear it even when sleeping. We haven't quite ramped up to that point yet...I'm not very excited for the first night we have to put her to bed in it! I'm thinking it probably won't go very well....


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Whisper did they tell you how long she has to wear it? They told me 23 hours per day and about 2 months. I know he's going to hate it. He's such a happy baby. Rose is beautiful and I can't believe how big she is.


----------



## Whisper82

Happy - Rose has _super_ flat spot so she might be in her helmet for three months. And yes, it is 23 hours per day! Luckily, she had her final fitting today and the orthotist made some adjustments to the helmet. She is doing A LOT better wearing it now. Phew. :happydance:


----------



## michelle01

Good to hear Whisper! Probably just a matter of getting used to it. Dylan is going through weekly therapy, hoping it won't have to get one at this point. He doesn't have a flat spot right now but I do notice when I hold him straight his hold looks odd, almost like it is crooked.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

We finally got insurance approval on the helmet and the therapy. We start therapy next week for 6 weeks. Hopefully we will get in this week for his helmet. He likes wearing hats but I know is nothing compares to a helmet. I just hope its not too hard for him. I'm home today since Dominic is sick, seems to be getting better but I think his started teething. His drooling a lot and can't get his hands out of his mouth. I can't believe they are 6 months already. I'm starting to plan their birthday party already. It's going to be big. 

We've come so far. A year ago most of us were pregnant and hoping to carry our baby(ies) to full term and look at us now. 

How is everyone else doing? I know I don't come around here alot and I miss talking to you guys.


----------



## Whisper82

Hello Happy! Glad to see you are still around. It's too bad we haven't heard from Want, Chase, Sandoval, JDH and Wanna in such a long time. I hope they and their LOs are doing well. 

I hope Dominic has an easy adjustment to his helmet. Rose has had hers for almost a month now. She is a spirited little thing so the first week was really hard. Since then she is doing absolutely fine with it. She has figured out how to sleep well with it on and she doesn't fuss at all when we take it off or put it back on. Kids are so resilient. If Rose can get used to it, I'd be willing to bet your Dominic will also. It's really not a bother at all like I thought it would be. Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks Whisper! I hope he does well too. I would also like to hear from everyone else. I hope things are going well.


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave:

I'm two weeks from scheduled induction, if he doesn't make an appearance earlier. Exciting times!


----------



## Whisper82

Wow! You are so close! Is it just me or does it seem like other people's pregnancies fly by? Though I guess mine seemed pretty fast too since it was only seven months. :haha: Do you feel ready? Have your hospital bag packed?


----------



## FirstTry

Whisper82 said:


> Wow! You are so close! Is it just me or does it seem like other people's pregnancies fly by? Though I guess mine seemed pretty fast too since it was only seven months. :haha: Do you feel ready? Have your hospital bag packed?

Baby's and my bag is packed. DH's is not. He likes to wait until last min, then panic :haha:

I still have to put together a list of people to email with the birth announcement. And, perhaps more important, an invite list for the bris, which takes place exactly a week after the birth, so people need to know when it is as soon as the baby's born, if anyone is going to be able to make it.

I think those are the biggest things. We're also deciding about cord blood banking. It's too late for public banking and I'm leaning toward not doing private because the likelihood of use is so low. Thoughts?


----------



## Whisper82

We looked into that too....it's definitely a personal decision, but we decided not to due to the extremely low chance that we would ever need it. No history of any of the illnesses it could be used for in either of our families. If you do some online research, you can find some of the statistics regarding some of that stuff.


----------



## michelle01

Oh First, you have one week to go ;) Wow, time is definitely flying by!! How are you feeling?


----------



## FirstTry

michelle01 said:


> Oh First, you have one week to go ;) Wow, time is definitely flying by!! How are you feeling?

Hi Michelle: I'm feeling like I'm in the early stages of labor! Cramping started at 4am and went until I had a giant painful contraction around 2pm, which left me in tears. And now, nothing. :coffee:


----------



## michelle01

Hang in there First, you are so close now ;)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

First,

Good luck! It feels like your pregnancy just flew by. Any news yet? :coffee:


----------



## FirstTry

HappyBunnyAB said:


> First,
> 
> Good luck! It feels like your pregnancy just flew by. Any news yet? :coffee:

It doesn't feel that way to us :winkwink:

Going in for induction. Stay tuned...


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while, just been super busy with Jacob :flower:

I'm loving every minute of being a mummy, it's the best job in the world. :cloud9: Can't believe he is 10 weeks already, it has flown by.

Glad to see everyone else is well.

Good luck First, can't wait to see pics.

Here's a recent one of my little cute man :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2014-01-25 17.28.36.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## michelle01

Awwww JDH, he is sooo handsome :)


----------



## Whisper82

JDH - So sweet! What an adorable boy!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

JDH he is so handsome!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I know is soon but is anyone else coming up with ideas for the baby(ies) first birthday?


----------



## FirstTry

Jonah is here!!! See my new photo <----


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats First, he's beautiful xxx


----------



## Whisper82

Darn it....I saw your post First and somehow didn't realize that I did not say congrats! So glad baby Jonah is here! Hope you are having a blast!


----------



## want2conceive

Whisper82 said:


> Hello Happy! Glad to see you are still around. It's too bad we haven't heard from Want, Chase, Sandoval, JDH and Wanna in such a long time. I hope they and their LOs are doing well.
> 
> I hope Dominic has an easy adjustment to his helmet. Rose has had hers for almost a month now. She is a spirited little thing so the first week was really hard. Since then she is doing absolutely fine with it. She has figured out how to sleep well with it on and she doesn't fuss at all when we take it off or put it back on. Kids are so resilient. If Rose can get used to it, I'd be willing to bet your Dominic will also. It's really not a bother at all like I thought it would be. Good luck!

Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Nicholas is a handful, and I love spending every second I can with him. DH made a great video of our son's 1st year. If you all are still here and want to see it, let me know.

I have been checking some of the posts and it's nice to see everyone is doing well and some of those pics are so cute.

The main reason I decided to post again is to let you all know that, well.....we got another BFP with our 2nd attempt of our frosties. So excited as the first number came back 242 on the 12th day and 564 on 14th day. And well, 2,724 on the 17th day. Hoping it's twins. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FirstTry

want2conceive said:


> Whisper82 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Happy! Glad to see you are still around. It's too bad we haven't heard from Want, Chase, Sandoval, JDH and Wanna in such a long time. I hope they and their LOs are doing well.
> 
> I hope Dominic has an easy adjustment to his helmet. Rose has had hers for almost a month now. She is a spirited little thing so the first week was really hard. Since then she is doing absolutely fine with it. She has figured out how to sleep well with it on and she doesn't fuss at all when we take it off or put it back on. Kids are so resilient. If Rose can get used to it, I'd be willing to bet your Dominic will also. It's really not a bother at all like I thought it would be. Good luck!
> 
> Hi ladies, Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Nicholas is a handful, and I love spending every second I can with him. DH made a great video of our son's 1st year. If you all are still here and want to see it, let me know.
> 
> I have been checking some of the posts and it's nice to see everyone is doing well and some of those pics are so cute.
> 
> The main reason I decided to post again is to let you all know that, well.....we got another BFP with our 2nd attempt of our frosties. So excited as the first number came back 242 on the 12th day and 564 on 14th day. And well, 2,724 on the 17th day. Hoping it's twins. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

I'd love to see the video! How's the pregnancy going?

AFM, my DS is almost 9 months old now. My pregnancy and delivery were quite difficult, but we're going to try to do it again. We thawed my frozen eggs today...11 of 18 survived, but only 8 were mature. So, that was a bit disappointing. Fertilization report coming tomorrow.

You may remember that during my pregnancy with DS, we learned that only 1/3 of my eggs were capable of making babies, due to a chromosomal abnormality I inherited. So, 8 eggs for me is like 2-3 eggs for other people. But it only takes one :thumbup:

P.S. - DS does not have the chromosomal abnormality, so yay for not passing it to the next generation!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi ladies... I've not been on in so long!! How is everyone doing? Can't believe how old everyone's babies are! 15 months old here and a real character haha. Dh and I decided to go ahead with ICSI no 2 so we had all our appointments, paid upfront and were waiting on my period starting so we could commence treatment but we got a natural :bfp: instead!!! I'm in disbelief at the moment as dh's sperm count was really really low at 55,000! Nowhere near even 1mil so we've no idea how we did it!! I'm only 5 weeks at the minute so I'm very nervous and just trying to stay positive that it will hang in there. 
I'd love to hear how you are all getting on! x


----------



## FirstTry

sandoval_star said:


> Hi ladies... I've not been on in so long!! How is everyone doing? Can't believe how old everyone's babies are! 15 months old here and a real character haha. Dh and I decided to go ahead with ICSI no 2 so we had all our appointments, paid upfront and were waiting on my period starting so we could commence treatment but we got a natural :bfp: instead!!! I'm in disbelief at the moment as dh's sperm count was really really low at 55,000! Nowhere near even 1mil so we've no idea how we did it!! I'm only 5 weeks at the minute so I'm very nervous and just trying to stay positive that it will hang in there.
> I'd love to hear how you are all getting on! x

That is awesome, Sandoval! What we all dream of! I really hope it sticks. Have you gotten a beta HCG test?


----------



## sandoval_star

Not yet, I've just did a million tests at home lol. They've gotten progressively very dark so I feel ok about it. I've booked in for an early viability scan at the clinic we were supposed to be having treatment with, to look for a heartbeat. There's no way I could wait until 12 weeks for a scan! Scan is booked for 5th November so not too long to wait.

What stage are you at now with your cycle First? Here's hoping for an easier pregnancy and birth for you x


----------



## FirstTry

sandoval_star said:


> Not yet, I've just did a million tests at home lol. They've gotten progressively very dark so I feel ok about it. I've booked in for an early viability scan at the clinic we were supposed to be having treatment with, to look for a heartbeat. There's no way I could wait until 12 weeks for a scan! Scan is booked for 5th November so not too long to wait.
> 
> What stage are you at now with your cycle First? Here's hoping for an easier pregnancy and birth for you x

Very dark lines are a great indicator! I hope it all works out!

This afternoon, I will get the report on how many embies made it to blast on day 5. We are doing PGD and freezing. Transfer won't be until Nov or Dec.


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for today's report, hoping for some great blasts :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

So, the news is in. We have only 2 low quality blasts. This is a disappointment, but I can't help but be hopeful. PGD results due by next Friday.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hopeful is exactly what you should be, you're still in with a great chance. Keep me posted and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Sandoval: how's it going with your pregnancy? FX'd for you!


----------



## sandoval_star

So far so good! Although I still feel very nervous about it. I'm starting to get periods of awful nausea and I'm really tired, so I definitely feel pregnant! My early scan is next Wednesday (5th) so I'm just keeping everything crossed until then! 

How did things go with you, did you get the report back yet? x


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Sandoval! I hope the scan goes well. 

AFM, both embryos were abnormal. We will try again as soon as we can.


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry it wasn't good news for you :hugs: I hope you're able to try again soon xx


----------



## FirstTry

sandoval_star said:


> I'm so sorry it wasn't good news for you :hugs: I hope you're able to try again soon xx

I'm looking fwd to hearing about your scan!


----------



## sandoval_star

The scan was great! Seen our little blob and a strong heartbeat, what a relief! I was measuring 7wk 1 day so roughly what I thought. I feel like I can be positive about it now and try to enjoy it! How have you been First? x


----------



## FirstTry

sandoval_star said:


> The scan was great! Seen our little blob and a strong heartbeat, what a relief! I was measuring 7wk 1 day so roughly what I thought. I feel like I can be positive about it now and try to enjoy it! How have you been First? x

Yay!!! I got worried when I didn't hear from you. Glad everything is good so far!

We're hoping to start in late Dec, which would point to a late Feb transfer. So, it'll be a while. 

Have a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks first! The end of December won't be long in coming around with Xmas and new year to keep you busy! Late February transfer would mean a lovely fall baby for you... best of luck with it xx


----------

